# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > ADSL >  Καλώδιο εξωτερικού χώρου για σύνδεση xDSL - τηλεφωνικό PET ή UTP/STP/FTP?

## minas

Συνεχίζω εδώ συζήτηση που ξεκινήσαμε σε διπλανό θέμα για επιλογή εξωτερικού καλωδίου. Επιτρέψτε μου την μικρή επανάληψη όσων ειπώθηκαν για οικονομία χρόνου:




> Διότι το τηλεφωνικό ΡΕΤ είναι καλύτερο για μεγάλες εξωτερικές αποστάσεις, όσον αφορά το μεταφερόμενο σήμα.





> Καλημέρα παιδιά. Pet εξωτερικά έβαλα από το σημείο που μου έφερε ο ΟΤΕ την γραμμή στην πρώτη κολόνα μου μέχρι το σπίτι. Το Pet είναι ανώτερο απο ftp κτλ στα ακραία καιρικά φαινόμενα. Καθημερινό φαινόμενο το 100% υγρασία. Μάλιστα δεν το έχω αφήσει σκέτο αλλά το έχω περάσει μέσα σε πλαστική σωλήνα η οποία έχει μια ουσία που δεν την τρώνε οι ποντικοί. Ολα αυτά γιατί δεν είναι υπόγεια περασμένο ( βουνό είναι και θα έπρεπε να φέρω τόρνες για 100 μέτρα) Οι ενώσεις έχουν γίνει με gel και στο σημείο που έφτανε το παροχικό utp απο το σπίτι έχω βάλει ένα στεγανό κουτάκι abb και έγινε η κόλληση μέσα. Απο εκεί πάει το παροχικό στο patch panel και μετά τα γνωστά. 
> Η ταράτσα μου έχει πλάκα. 3 utp 6 αρια, δορυφορικό, επίγειο, 2 παροχές απο ups, 1 ρεύμα. Θυμάμαι την φάτσα του ηλεκτρολόγου όταν με ρωτούσε τι να βάλει στο σπίτι χαχαχαχα





> UTP εξωτερικής χρήσης και μάλιστα άμεσης ταφής υπάρχει, η διαφορά είναι σε αυτό που είπε ο @jkoukos ποιο πάνω, η διαφορά στην διατομή με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.





> Το PET έχει να κάνει με την εξωτερική μόνωση του καλωδίου και την αντοχή του σε αντίξοες καιρικές συνθήκες συγκριτικά με τα απλά. Υπάρχει τόσο τηλεφωνικό όσο και UTP και καλά έκανες και έβαλες PET. To άλλο βασικό είπαμε ότι είναι να μπαίνει σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις *τηλεφωνικό* και όχι UTP λόγω διαφοράς στην διατομή των αγωγών. Αυτό λοιπόν που ενδιαφέρει δεν είναι μόνο αν έβαλες PET και καλά έκανες, αλλά το PET να είναι και *τηλεφωνικό* λόγω της μεγάλης απόστασης που έχεις.


Δοθείσης ίδιας λοιπής προστασίας (μόνωσης/θωράκισης), εάν συγκρίνουμε ηλεκτρικά το κλασικό 10ζευγο τηλεφωνικό PET (10x2x0.6mm) με ένα TP cat5e εξωτερικού χώρου με συνήθη διατομή 24AWG (0.51mm) αλλά πιστοποιημένο για μεγαλύτερες συχνότητες, είναι πραγματικά προτιμότερο το πρώτο για αποστάσεις έως 100m?
Εάν έχει κάποιος ποιοτική εικόνα, ή ποσοτική εκτίμηση της διαφοράς, θα χαιρόμουν να ακούσω τη γνώμη του.

----------


## jkoukos

Η πρακτική που ακολουθείται είναι ότι από το αστικό κέντρο μέχρι την καμπίνα, γίνεται χρήση καλωδίου που έχει π.χ. 300 ζεύγη 26AWG. Μετά την καμπίνα και μέχρι το σπίτι μας έρχεται (υπόγεια ή εναέρια) καλώδιο με Χ ζεύγη αλλά μεγαλύτερης διατομής. Σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις (από την καμπίνα) γίνεται χρήση της μεγαλύτερης διατομής π.χ. 22AWG που είναι συνηθισμένη τιμή σε αραιοκατοικημένες περιοχές.

Ο λόγος είναι κυρίως πρακτικός και οικονομικός. Αν θέλαμε να φέρουμε 300 ζεύγη AWG22 θα περνούσαμε περισσότερα ή μεγαλύτερα κεντρικά καλώδια, που ανεβάζουν το κόστος. Όμως από την καμπίνα και περιμετρικά προς τα σπίτια μπορούμε να περάσουμε καλώδια μεγαλύτερης διατομής αλλά με λιγότερα ζεύγη, διατηρώντας το κόστος σε φυσιολογικές τιμές.

Επίσης μη ξεχνάς ότι στην παραδοσιακή τηλεφωνία μεταφέρεται τάση DC. Όση μεγαλύτερη η διατομή του αγωγού τόσο μακρύτερα μπορεί να μεταφερθεί χωρίς να έχουμε θέματα στην τηλεφωνία.
Ένας ακόμη λοιπόν λόγος είναι ότι θα πρέπει να κρατηθεί η DC αντίσταση κοντά στην ιδανική τιμή των 1300Ω για όλη την διαδρομή. Mε τα καλώδια 24AWG ξεπερνάμε κατά πολύ αυτό το όριο, οπότε κάνοντας ταυτόχρονα χρήση παχύτερων αγωγών, καταφέρνουμε να διατηρήσουμε την συνολική αντίσταση σε λογικές τιμές.

Χοντρικά μεγαλύτερη διατομή σημαίνει μικρότερη αντίσταση, αλλά είναι ένας μόνο παράγοντας της εξασθένισης για την ίδια απόσταση.
Η τιμή των 13,8dB αφορά εξασθένιση (ανά χιλιόμετρο) για καλώδιο 26AWG (0,4mm), όταν στο 24 AWG (0,51mm) πέφτει στα 11,92dB και στο 22 AWG (0,64mm) ακόμη περισσότερο στα 8,62dB

Βέβαια όπως έχουμε αναφέρει στο παρελθόν, για μικρές διαδρομές (π.χ. 20-30 μέτρα) δεν υπάρχει ουσιαστική διαφορά αν θα περάσουμε 22-24AWG καλώδιο, αλλά αν μπορούμε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μην το κάνουμε.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Δοθείσης ίδιας λοιπής προστασίας (μόνωσης/θωράκισης), εάν συγκρίνουμε ηλεκτρικά το κλασικό 10ζευγο τηλεφωνικό PET (10x2x *0.6mm*) με ένα TP cat5e εξωτερικού χώρου με συνήθη διατομή 24AWG (*0.51mm*) αλλά πιστοποιημένο για μεγαλύτερες συχνότητες, είναι πραγματικά προτιμότερο το πρώτο για αποστάσεις έως 100m?
> Εάν έχει κάποιος ποιοτική εικόνα, ή ποσοτική εκτίμηση της διαφοράς, θα χαιρόμουν να ακούσω τη γνώμη του.


Nα προσθέσω σε αυτά που είπε ο @jkoukos ότι υπάρχει ένα μπέρδεμα με την διατομή και την διάμετρο των καλωδίων και γι' αυτό θα πρέπει να προσέχουμε σε τι αναφέρεται ο κάθε κατασκευαστής ή πωλητής. Το 0.51 που αναφέρεις για το UTP είναι διάμετρος ενώ το 0.60 για το τηλεφωνικό είναι διατομή. Δεν έχει καμία σχέση το ένα με το άλλο γιατί μιλάμε για τριπλάσια διατομή καλωδίου το τηλεφωνικό με το UTP. Επίσης αν έχουμε μεγάλες αποστάσεις μπορούμε να επιλέξουμε και μεγαλύτερη διατομή στο τηλεφωνικό για καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα (π.χ. 0.80).
Παρακάτω φαίνεται η αντιστοιχία και οι διαφορές. Στην φωτογραφία είναι ένα UTP CAT5e 24AWG και δίπλα ένα τηλεφωνικό 0.60.

----------


## panosfast

Παλιό θέμα αλλά θα ήθελα μια βοήθεια .
Θέλω να περάσω νέο καλώδιο από τον κατανεμητη του ΟΤΕ μέχρι το ρούτερ.  Η απόσταση αυτή ειναι 100 μέτρα.  Τώρα υπάρχει ένα καλώδιο ftp cat5e το οποίο μάλιστα περνάει μαζί με άλλα 10 ίδια για τα υπόλοιπα σπίτια και μαζί αλλά 10 καλώδια του ρεύματος όλα από ένα μεγάλο κανάλι. 
 Τι καλώδιο να επιλέξω; utp-ftp cat6  ή pet  με μεγάλη διάμετρο ; και κάτι άλλο να χρησιμοποιήσω το ίδιο κανάλι η να περάσω καινούργιο  ; επηρεάζουν όλα τα υπόλοιπα καλώδια την γραμμή μου ;

----------


## sweet dreams

Τηλεφωνικό PET, που έχει μεγαλύτερη διατομή και να το περάσεις χωριστά για να μην τρέχει δίπλα στα καλώδια ρεύματος.

----------


## panosfast

> Τηλεφωνικό PET, που έχει μεγαλύτερη διατομή και να το περάσεις χωριστά για να μην τρέχει δίπλα στα καλώδια ρεύματος.



Σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## P_M

Καλημέρα
Ας ρωτήσω και εγώ εδώ για μια βοήθεια
Θέλω να κατεβάσω στο γκαραζ  ενα καλώδιο δικτύου το οποίο θα θα ξεκινάει μέσα απο το σπίτι και μετά θα είναι εξωτερικό. 
Περίπου  25 30 μέτρα τι καλώδιο να επιλέξω λόγω ότι θα είναι και εξωτερικά?

----------


## sweet dreams

UTP για εξωτερική χρήση, απλά επιλέγεις κατηγορία(CAT 5e, CAT 6, κ.λ.π.).

----------


## P_M

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Kapnos

Καλησπέρα,

θέλω να τραβήξω νέο καλώδιο από το κουτί του ΟΤΕ της πολυκατοικίας στο ισόγειο προς τον 1ο όροφο. Η απόσταση είναι περίπου 15-20 μέτρα εκ των οποίων τα 2 περίπου σε εξωτερικό χώρο. Έλεγα να ρίξω Ubiquiti Toughcable που είναι εξωτερικού χώρου. Τι λέτε; Ή καλύτερα PET;

----------


## sweet dreams

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> θέλω να τραβήξω νέο καλώδιο από το κουτί του ΟΤΕ της πολυκατοικίας στο ισόγειο προς τον 1ο όροφο. Η απόσταση είναι περίπου 15-20 μέτρα εκ των οποίων τα 2 περίπου σε εξωτερικό χώρο. Έλεγα να ρίξω Ubiquiti Toughcable που είναι εξωτερικού χώρου. Τι λέτε; Ή καλύτερα PET;


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...55#post6372255

----------


## fdlap

Γεια σας,
Χρησιμοποιώ το συγκεκριμένο hybrid εδώ κ κάποια χρόνια και γενικά είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Πρόσφατα έκανα αναβάθμιση σε vdsl αλλά έχω κάποια θεματάκια.
1) συνδέομαι στα 24mbos ενώ έχω 50αρα αλλά μου είπαν ότι είμαι σχετικά μακριά από τη καμπίνα. Επειδή έχω μια συσκευή προστασίας ρεύματος και τηλ φίλτρου της apc δοκίμασα και έκανα παράκαμψη του φίλτρου και χειροτέρεψε πέφτοντας στα 15mbps. Στον ΟΤΕ δε ξέρουν γιατι συμβαίνει αυτό.
2) θα ήθελα να κάνω το εξής. Μπορώ να παρω ένα vdsl ρουτερ με υποστήριξη voip και να το συνδέσω αντί του hybrid όποτε μου τελειώνουν τα δεδομένα στο 4g? Για να δω μηπως μπορώ να πιάσω περισσότερα από 24mbps... αν ναι θέλει κάποια ιδιαίτερη ρύθμιση; Ευχαριστώ

----------


## sweet dreams

> Γεια σας,
> Χρησιμοποιώ το συγκεκριμένο hybrid εδώ κ κάποια χρόνια και γενικά είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Πρόσφατα έκανα αναβάθμιση σε vdsl αλλά έχω κάποια θεματάκια.
> 1) συνδέομαι στα 24mbos ενώ έχω 50αρα αλλά μου είπαν ότι είμαι σχετικά μακριά από τη καμπίνα. Επειδή έχω μια συσκευή προστασίας ρεύματος και τηλ φίλτρου της apc δοκίμασα και έκανα παράκαμψη του φίλτρου και χειροτέρεψε πέφτοντας στα 15mbps. Στον ΟΤΕ δε ξέρουν γιατι συμβαίνει αυτό.
> 2) θα ήθελα να κάνω το εξής. Μπορώ να παρω ένα vdsl ρουτερ με υποστήριξη voip και να το συνδέσω αντί του hybrid όποτε μου τελειώνουν τα δεδομένα στο 4g? Για να δω μηπως μπορώ να πιάσω περισσότερα από 24mbps... αν ναι θέλει κάποια ιδιαίτερη ρύθμιση; Ευχαριστώ


Συνήθως οι συσκευές προστασίας επηρεάζουν λίγο έως πολύ τον συγχρονισμό, εξαρτάται και από την ποιότητα τους, τώρα γιατί σε σένα γίνεται ακριβώς το αντίθετο είναι πράγματι παράξενο.

Τα modem/router των παρόχων στην πλειοψηφία τους συγχρονίζουν καλύτερα στις δικές τους γραμμές, μην περιμένεις να δεις καμιά μεγάλη διαφορά με κάποιο του εμπορίου και θα είναι η εξαίρεση, το πιο πιθανό είναι να συγχρονίζει πιο χαμηλά.

----------


## fdlap

Σε συνέχεια της παραπάνω ανάρτησης που έκανα άλλαξα το καλώδιο που έρχεται από το κουτί του σπιτιού μέχρι το router (10m) και είδα βελτιώση στη σύνδεση από 23mbps στα 32mbps (με μέγιστο 37 όπως δίνει το router). Χρησιμοποίησα καλώδιο PET 2 ζευγών αλλά μάλλον έπρεπε να πάρω πιο χοντρό καλώδιο. βέβαια τα σύνδεσα σαν ζευγάρι και τα 4 αλλά πάλι νομίζω πως είναι λεπτά. Αφού για να φύγει η προστασία πρέπει να το ζεστάνω αλλιώς κόβεται.. Ως ζευγάρι είναι πιο χοντρό αλλά νομίζω ίσως έβλεπα καλύτερη βελτίωση γιατί σε κάποια φάση μου κόπηκε το ένα και συνδέονταν στα 26mbps. Είναι πολύ ευαίσθητο το vdsl...

----------


## sweet dreams

> Σε συνέχεια της παραπάνω ανάρτησης που έκανα άλλαξα το καλώδιο που έρχεται από το κουτί του σπιτιού μέχρι το router (10m) και είδα βελτιώση στη σύνδεση από 23mbps στα 32mbps (με μέγιστο 37 όπως δίνει το router). Χρησιμοποίησα καλώδιο PET 2 ζευγών αλλά μάλλον έπρεπε να πάρω πιο χοντρό καλώδιο. βέβαια τα σύνδεσα σαν ζευγάρι και τα 4 αλλά πάλι νομίζω πως είναι λεπτά. Αφού για να φύγει η προστασία πρέπει να το ζεστάνω αλλιώς κόβεται.. Ως ζευγάρι είναι πιο χοντρό αλλά νομίζω ίσως έβλεπα καλύτερη βελτίωση γιατί σε κάποια φάση μου κόπηκε το ένα και συνδέονταν στα 26mbps. Είναι πολύ ευαίσθητο το vdsl...


Tι καλώδιο ακριβώς πήρες;; γιατί με αυτά που λες μάλλον κάτι άλλο πήρες και φυσικά απαγορεύεται να βραχυκυκλώνεις τους αγωγούς μεταξύ τους για να αυξήσεις την διατομή.

----------


## fdlap

Πήρα καλώδιο pet (μαύρο) το οποίο έχει 4 μικρά. Τα 4 τα έκανα 2 ενώνοντας μεταξύ τους και στη συνέχεια τα σύνδεσα με τα δυο του ΟΤΕ. Και στην άλλη πλευρά στη πρίζα φροντίσα να μη μπερδέψω τα χρώματα και ένωσα τα δυο (που ήταν 4) στη πρίζα

----------


## jkoukos

Και σου λέει σωστά, ότι δεν έπρεπε να το κάνεις αυτό. Μόνο ένα ζεύγος πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις από τα 2 του ΡΕΤ και όχι και τα 2 παράλληλα.

----------


## fdlap

Από τον ΟΤΕ έρχονται 4 καλώδια και πριν ρίξω νέο καλώδιο, ήταν συνδεδεμένα τα 2 του ΟΤΕ σε 2 λεπτά καλώδια (που καταλήγουν σε 1 χοντρό μονωμένο) που μπαίνουν στο σπίτι. Εγώ πήρα ένα καλώδιο PET που έχει 4 καλώδια. Έκανα 2 ζευγάρια για να αυξήσω τη διατομή και το κάθε ζευγάρι το ένωσα με το κάθε ένα του ΟΤΕ. Αν το έκανα λάθος γιατί είδα αύξηση 9Mbps πάνω, δηλαδή από 24mbps στα 33mbps. Επίσης σε κάποια φάση που μου κόπηκε το ένα καλώδιο ενός ζευγαριού χρόνιζα στα 26mbps... έπεσα δηλαδή και όταν το ένωσα πάλι πήγε καρφί στα 33

- - - Updated - - -

γιατί απαγορεύεται να το βραχυκυκλώσεις για να αυξήσεις τη διατομή; αφού εν τέλη δούλεψε εκτός αν εννοείς ότι δε θα δουλέψει το ίδιο καλά με ένα πιο χοντρό.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Πήρα καλώδιο pet (μαύρο) το οποίο έχει 4 μικρά. Τα 4 τα έκανα 2 ενώνοντας μεταξύ τους και στη συνέχεια τα σύνδεσα με τα δυο του ΟΤΕ. Και στην άλλη πλευρά στη πρίζα φροντίσα να μη μπερδέψω τα χρώματα και ένωσα τα δυο (που ήταν 4) στη πρίζα


Κάτι έχει γίνει και δεν μου εμφανίζει τα εικονίδια στις απαντήσεις για να σου βάλω Link, το PET τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο που δίνουμε στα Links έχει διατομη 0.60 mm2 και δεν κόβεται όταν πας να το γδύσεις που λες πιο πάνω.
Τα έχουμε αναλυτικά στο παρακάτω Link

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...AE-UTP-STP-FTP

----------


## fdlap

εμένα δυστυχώς δεν είναι τόσο χοντρό όσο αυτό στη φωτογραφία που έχεις βάλει και όταν ρώτησα στο Καυκά που το πήρα μου λέει στρίψε τα δύο μεταξύ τους.. εγώ έτσι κάνω... βλακεία που δεν επέμενα. Απλά δε ξέρω αν θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερη η κατάσταση. Στα δικά μου για να το γδύσω πρέπει να το κάψω με αναπτήρα αλλιώς κόβεται για πλάκα (και τη ξέρω τη δουλειά για να μη παρεξηγηθώ). Απλά βασίστηκα σε αυτόν που μου είπε ένωσέ τα μεταξύ τους. Απλά δε ξέρω αν αποδίδουν το ίδιο με ένα πιο χοντρό.

- - - Updated - - -

ένα ακόμα που θέλω να ρωτήσω. Πλέον είμαι όσο γράφω παρακάτω. Αλλά όταν κατεβάζω ακόμα και σε τεστ πιάνω 29Mbps και όχι 33 που γράφει. Στην adsl όσο έγραφε τόσο έπιανα. Στο vdsl όμως όχι. Ακόμα και πριν αλλάξω καλώδιο έπιανα 24mbps αλλά κατέβαζα με 20-21... Έτσι συμβαίνει σε όλους;

DSL synchronization status:
Up
Connection status:
Showtime
Upstream line rate (kbit/s):4998
Downstream line rate (kbit/s):33415
Maximum upstream rate (kbit/s):15661
Maximum downstream rate (kbit/s):38947
Upstream noise safety coefficient (dB):24.8
Downstream noise safety coefficient (dB):10
Line standard:VDSL
Upstream line attenuation (dB):33.7
Downstream line attenuation (dB):16.4
Upstream output power (dBm):7.9
Downstream output power (dBm):10.3

με την αλλαγή του καλωδίου βελτιώθηκε μόνο η Upstream line attenuation από 37 σε 33
επίσης μου έχουν προφιλ 34 αντί 50 γιατί μου λέει επειδή μέγιστο είναι 37 πιθανό να χάσω αν βάλω προφιλ 50αρι... sto upload το προφιλ παραμένει τύπου 50αρι δηλαδή 5mbps...

----------


## sweet dreams

[QUOTE=fdlap;6512824]
Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα σου έδωσε προεκτάσεως, γι' αυτό και κόβονται αυτά που έχει μέσα. Πάρε σαν αυτό που έχουμε στο Link και σύνδεσε μόνο ένα ζευγάρι.

Δεν είναι σωστή διαδικασία κανονικά ούτε για καλώδια ρεύματος αυτό που περιγράφεις και όχι για καλώδια που μεταφέρουν δεδομένα, δημιουργούνται παράξενες χωρητικότητες και όπως είναι φυσικό θα έχουμε και προβλήματα λόγω αλληλοεπίδρασης μεταξύ των αγωγών.
Είναι διαφορετικό το κάθε ζευγάρι να μεταφέρει διαφορετικά δεδομένα και διαφορετικό να μεταφέρουν 2 ζευγάρια βραχυκυκλωμένα μεταξύ τους τα ίδια.

- - - Updated - - -




> ένα ακόμα που θέλω να ρωτήσω. Πλέον είμαι όσο γράφω παρακάτω. Αλλά όταν κατεβάζω ακόμα και σε τεστ πιάνω 29Mbps και όχι 33 που γράφει. Στην adsl όσο έγραφε τόσο έπιανα. Στο vdsl όμως όχι. Ακόμα και πριν αλλάξω καλώδιο έπιανα 24mbps αλλά κατέβαζα με 20-21... Έτσι συμβαίνει σε όλους;
> 
> DSL synchronization status:
> Up
> Connection status:
> Showtime
> Upstream line rate (kbit/s):4998
> Downstream line rate (kbit/s):33415
> Maximum upstream rate (kbit/s):15661
> ...


Με τόσο Downstream line attenuation και με σωστή γραμμή και εγκατάσταση θα έπρεπε να τερματίζεις άνετα το 50αρι, υπάρχουν πολλοί συμφορουμίτες που έχουν ανεβάσει στοιχεία με 50αρια και αρκετό attainable.

----------


## fdlap

άρα να αλλάξω πάλι το καλώδιο βάζοντας αυτό που μου λέτε έτσι ώστε να εξαλείψω τα προβλήματα εντός του σπιτιού. επίσης λέω τη μια άκρη αντί να καταλήγει σε πρίζα τηλεφώνου και μετά στο ρούτερ να φτιάξω ένα βύσμα να κουμπώνω απ'ευθείας. απλά πρέπει να το ψάξω να δω πως γίνεται. όσο για το μέγιστο της ταχύτητας μου είπε τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ ότι είμαι περίπου 1200 μέτρα μακριά... αλλά αμφιβάλω να σας πω την αλήθεια γιατί είμαστε μικρή πόλη σχετικά (Νέα Αρτάκη)...

----------


## sweet dreams

> άρα να αλλάξω πάλι το καλώδιο βάζοντας αυτό που μου λέτε έτσι ώστε να εξαλείψω τα προβλήματα εντός του σπιτιού. επίσης λέω τη μια άκρη αντί να καταλήγει σε πρίζα τηλεφώνου και μετά στο ρούτερ να φτιάξω ένα βύσμα να κουμπώνω απ'ευθείας. απλά πρέπει να το ψάξω να δω πως γίνεται. όσο για το μέγιστο της ταχύτητας μου είπε τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ ότι είμαι περίπου 1200 μέτρα μακριά... αλλά αμφιβάλω να σας πω την αλήθεια γιατί είμαστε μικρή πόλη σχετικά (Νέα Αρτάκη)...


Kαλύτερα σε πρίζα, πιο σταθερή σύνδεση.

----------


## fdlap

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλες τις πληροφορίες sweet dreams

- - - Updated - - -

παιδιά επανερχόμενος στο θέμα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω λίγο για το καλώδιο. Αυτό που δείχνει στο link είναι 4 ζευγών που μου έδωσε ο sweet dreams, δηλαδή 8 καλώδια συνολικά. Το θέμα είναι ότι το δείχνει στο Καυκά και το πήρα και εγώ από εκεί αλλά είχε 4 καλώδια. Επίσης πήγα σε ένα κατάστημα στην Χαλκίδα σήμερα και μου έδειξε ένα cat5e και ήταν επίσης 8 καλώδια αλλά το ίδιο λεπτό με αυτό που έβαλα. Μήπως υπάρχει και κάποιο άλλο link να το επιβεβαιώσουμε? Εν τω μεταξύ μέρα με τη μέρα δείχνει να βελτιώνετε η σύνδεση. Δηλαδή τώρα κλείδωσα στο ανώτερο του προφιλ (33993) ενώ έχω 50αρα θυμίζω απλά μου είχαν ρίξει το προφιλ και μέγιστο μου βγάλει 40mbps. Η σύνδεση των καλωδίων πως την κάνετε στο κουτί; εγώ ρώτησα ηλεκτρολόγο και μου είπε η καλύτερη λύση είναι να τα ενώσεις μεταξύ τους στριφτά χωρίς συνδετήρες για μεγαλύτερη σιγουριά όπως έχω κάνει μέχρι στιγμής... Επίσης όλα τα καλώδια που βρίσκω στις φωτογραφίες είναι στριφτά ενώ εμένα ήταν ίσια ίσως επειδή είχαν ήδη καλή μόνωση με φύλο αλουμινίου και ένα συρματάκι.

DSL synchronization status:Up
Connection status:Showtime
Upstream line rate (kbit/s):4998
Downstream line rate (kbit/s):33993
Maximum upstream rate (kbit/s):13354
Maximum downstream rate (kbit/s):40540

----------


## sweet dreams

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλες τις πληροφορίες sweet dreams
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> παιδιά επανερχόμενος στο θέμα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω λίγο για το καλώδιο. Αυτό που δείχνει στο link είναι 4 ζευγών που μου έδωσε ο sweet dreams, δηλαδή 8 καλώδια συνολικά. Το θέμα είναι ότι το δείχνει στο Καυκά και το πήρα και εγώ από εκεί αλλά είχε 4 καλώδια. Επίσης πήγα σε ένα κατάστημα στην Χαλκίδα σήμερα και μου έδειξε ένα cat5e και ήταν επίσης 8 καλώδια αλλά το ίδιο λεπτό με αυτό που έβαλα. Μήπως υπάρχει και κάποιο άλλο link να το επιβεβαιώσουμε? Εν τω μεταξύ μέρα με τη μέρα δείχνει να βελτιώνετε η σύνδεση. Δηλαδή τώρα κλείδωσα στο ανώτερο του προφιλ (33993) ενώ έχω 50αρα θυμίζω απλά μου είχαν ρίξει το προφιλ και μέγιστο μου βγάλει 40mbps. Η σύνδεση των καλωδίων πως την κάνετε στο κουτί; εγώ ρώτησα ηλεκτρολόγο και μου είπε η καλύτερη λύση είναι να τα ενώσεις μεταξύ τους στριφτά χωρίς συνδετήρες για μεγαλύτερη σιγουριά όπως έχω κάνει μέχρι στιγμής...
> 
> DSL synchronization status:Up
> Connection status:Showtime
> Upstream line rate (kbit/s):4998
> ...


Το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο PET δεν βγαίνει μόνο με συγκεκριμένο αριθμό ζευγών, εσύ ζητάς με όσα ζεύγη θέλεις.

https://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/ilekt...-cablel_94673/

Σύνδεση των καλωδίων με SCOTCHLOK, τα δίνει και σε τεμάχια.

----------


## fdlap

να προσθέσω πως πρέπει να γίνει ένωση της γείωσης του καλωδίου με τη γείωση του τηλεφωνικού καλωδίου στην ένωση των δύο για αποφυγή παρεμβολών. Από τη πλευρά της πρίζας πριν το ρούτερ θα πρέπει να είναι ελεύθερη η γείωση. Εγώ επειδή δεν το έκανα αυτό πιθανόν γι αυτό το λόγο να βλέπω βελτίωση όταν το περνάω από το apc 
https://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/ilekt...fko-3m_182503/

----------


## sweet dreams

> να προσθέσω πως πρέπει να γίνει ένωση της γείωσης του καλωδίου με τη γείωση του τηλεφωνικού καλωδίου στην ένωση των δύο για αποφυγή παρεμβολών. Από τη πλευρά της πρίζας πριν το ρούτερ θα πρέπει να είναι ελεύθερη η γείωση. Εγώ επειδή δεν το έκανα αυτό πιθανόν γι αυτό το λόγο να βλέπω βελτίωση όταν το περνάω από το apc 
> https://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/ilekt...fko-3m_182503/


Μην μπερδεύεις τις γειώσεις, τα έχουμε πει και παλιότερα τι ισχύει. Χρειάζεται πολύ προσοχή στο πως θα γειώσουμε τα ασθενή ρεύματα σε μια εγκατάσταση και δεν είναι τόσο απλό.

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...92#post6043892

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...73#post6348973

----------


## fdlap

Ok μάλλον τα έχω μπερδέψει... με προτροπή ηλεκτρολόγου πήρα το καλώδιο της φωτογραφίας για να αλλάξω το υπάρχον το οποίο τελικά είναι το σωστό που μου έδωσες sweet dreams στο link σου https://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/ilekt...-cablel_94673/ μιας και το επιβεβαίωσα από το Καυκά. Εγώ επειδή δεν είχα τα ενωτικά (scotchlock) ζέσταινα τα εσωτερικά για να γδύσω και να τα ενώσω. Ενώ με τα ενωτικά δε χρειάζεται...
Ωστόσο ο λόγος που πήρα και το άλλο καλώδιο ήταν για να κάνω μια δοκιμή συνδέεοντάς σωστά δηλαδή 1 μόνο ζευγάρι να δω τι γίνεται. Αλλά ο ηλεκτρολόγος μου είπε ότι πρέπει να το γειώσω με το μπλεντάζ του καλωδίου του ΟΤΕ. Έριξα μια ματιά στα Links και αν κατάλαβα καλά πρέπει να το γειώσω μόνο του; Επίσης το καλώδιο που ήδη έχω (στο link πιο πάνω) θέλει και αυτό γείωση το μπλεντάζ του; Ρωτάω γιατί συνεχίζω να έχω το φαίνομενο με το apc και θέλω να καταλάβω αν συμβαίνει από δικό μου λάθος... Μπορείτε να μου πείτε πιο είναι το σωστό να κάνω στο υπάρχον καλώδιο και στο νέο που πήρα αν το δοκιμάσω;

Θυμίζω ότι το καλώδιο πάει μέσω πρίζας τοίχου εξωτερικής απ ευθείας στο ρούτερ. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sweet dreams

To καλώδιο στο Link είναι τηλεφωνικό PET και το καλώδιο στην φωτογραφία είναι FTP, είναι διαφορετικά και την διαφορά μπορείς να την δεις στο Link που είναι στο post #140 που γράφει για τις διατομές.

Ότι και να βάλεις, για να ασχοληθείς με τις γειώσεις θα πρέπει να το ξέρεις καλά το αντικείμενο αλλιώς μην ασχολείσαι καθόλου, ο ηλεκτρολόγος σου μάλλον δεν έχει ιδέα από δίκτυα.

----------


## fdlap

Στην φωτογραφία παρακάτω φαίνεται πως ήταν η εγκατάσταση πριν πειράξω κάτι. Συνδέονται τα 2 καλώδια του ΟΤΕ εκεί που είναι τα μαύρα προστατευτικά και στη συνέχεια πήγαιναν μέσα στο σπίτι. Εγώ έβαλα λοιπόν το καλώδιο pet αλλά επειδή δεν είχα scotchlock τα έγδυσα ζεσταίνοντάς τα γιατί τα μικρά εσωτερικά καλώδια κοβόντουσαν για πλάκα.
Αν το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ έχει εσωτερικό μπλεντάζ και από τη πλευρά του ΟΤΕ είναι γειωμένο, αν εγώ που έβαλα το νέο καλώδιο ενώσω και τη γείωση, δε θα είναι σαν ένα συνεχόμενο καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ που απλά φθάνει στη τηλεφωνική πρίζα; Είναι σαν να έχει κόψει ένα καλώδιο στη μέση και μετά το ενώνεις πάλι... δε καταλαβαίνω γιατί θα ήταν λάθος αυτό;
Τα καλώδια του ΟΤΕ είναι το κόκκινο μαύρο ενώ του σπιτιού είναι το ταλαιπωρημένο καφέ - μπλε...

----------


## sweet dreams

Τα εξηγούμε όλα στα Links και αρκετά αναλυτικά, διάβασε τα με προσοχή για να μην γράφουμε ξανά και ξανά τα ίδια.

----------


## fdlap

Οκ θα κάνω τουλάχιστον μια δοκιμή πριν πειράξω καλώδια να συνδέσω στο κουτάκι του ΟΤΕ μια τηλ. πρίζα και απευθείας εκεί το router για να δω αν χάνω πουθενά από την εσωτερική καλωδίωση και βλέπουμε...

----------


## sweet dreams

Αυτή η κουλούρα που φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία είναι το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ;;

----------


## fdlap

όχι είναι άλλο καλώδιο. Του ΟΤΕ έρχεται σε ευθεία και κάνει 1 μόνο κύκλο για περίσσευμα (να θυμίσω ότι είμαι σε μονοκατοικία). Του ΟΤΕ είναι το πιο σκούρο από τα 2 γκρί που φαίνεται και μπαίνει στο μεταλλικό κουτί από κάτω.

----------


## sweet dreams

Το ζευγάρι που φεύγει για μέσα φαίνεται σπασμένο(η μόνωση) και σε άθλια κατάσταση.

----------


## fdlap

ναι φίλε μου αυτό το κατάργησα τελείως και έριξα το pet που σου είπα και το πέρασα μέσα γιατί από τη μέσα πλευρά είναι το δωμάτιό μου. Προφανώς χώραγε και το πέρασα κανονικά με τη μονωση και το έστειλα στο router (μέσω πρίζας) καταργώντας όλες τις γραμμές του σπιτιίου.

----------


## sweet dreams

Δεν το βλέπω στην φωτογραφία, που συνδέεται;;

----------


## fdlap

η φωτογραφία είναι πριν το φτιάξω αλλά θα ανεβάσω αύριο που θα είναι μέρα. Δες όμως πως καταλήγει στο router. Το καλώδιο απλά μπαίνει από μέσα από τη πρίζα για να φαίνεται ωραίο και μετά πάει στο apc φίλτρο.

----------


## sweet dreams

Μήπως στο APC έχεις μπερδέψει την είσοδο με την έξοδο των τηλεφωνικών;; για ρίξε μια ματιά στα βέλη που έχει πάνω.

----------


## fdlap

https://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/ilekt...fko-3m_182503/
https://www.apc.com/shop/gr/en/produ...y/P-PMH63VT-GR
Αυτό το μοντέλο έχω. Νομίζω το είχα δει και παλιά και δε πιστεύω να είναι λάθος. Δηλαδή θεωρώ πως εκεί που το βελάκι μπαίνει στο κύκλο είναι η είσοδος για τη προστασία και η δίπλα που το βελάκι βγαίνει είναι η έξοδος και όπως και να χει είδα βελτίωση... χωρίς αυτό κλειδώνω στα 26 ενώ με αυτό στα 34+

----------


## sweet dreams

Το καλώδιο από έρχεται από την πρίζα γιατί το βλέπω στο βελάκι που βγαίνει;; ή κάνω λάθος;;

----------


## fdlap

Το καλώδιο που έρχεται από τη πρίζα μπαίνει αριστερά όπως βλέπεις στη φωτογραφία (δηλαδή στο κύκλο με το βελάκι να μπαίνει) και στα δεξιά βγαίνει και πάει στο router.

----------


## sweet dreams

Έχεις δίκαιο, τώρα έκανα μεγέθυνση  στην φωτογραφία και το είδα καλύτερα.

----------


## fdlap

Πήρα το παρακάτω εξάρτημα για να συνδέσω απ'ευθείας το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ έξω από το δωμάτιο με το ρούτερ για να δω πόσο πιάνω. Το καλώδιο το βάζω στο Νο.2 και Νο.3 κομμένο στις τρύπες και μετά το στρίβω δεξιά ή αριστερά; και πόσο για να σιγουρέψω ότι κούμπωσε;

----------


## sweet dreams

Γυρίζεις τις υποδοχές αριστερά, βάζεις τα καλώδια χωρίς να τα γδύσεις και τις γυρίζεις δεξιά μέχρι να καταλάβεις αντίσταση τερματισμού.

Κάνεις την ζωή σου δύσκολη, μπορούσες να πάρεις ένα πριζάκι εξωτερικό που έχει κοινές βίδες για το καλώδιο.

----------


## frankaberrant

Καλημερα σε όλους. Είμαι συνδρομητής στον ΟΤΕ και γενικά η καμπίνα που παίρνω βρίσκεται στα 1400 μέτρα λόγω ιδιαιτερότητας της περιοχής. Παρόλα αυτά στο οικόπεδο μου έξω από την μάντρα βρίσκεται η καινουρια καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ που έχει περάσει στην περιοχή ανα 500 μέτρα. Επικοινώνησα μαζί τους και μετά από πολλές βλάβες τους είπα να το συνδεθώ εκεί. Έβαλα τον στύλο που μου ζητήσανε και ήρθε και εργολάβος να φέρει το καλώδιο. Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι τον τύπο του καλωδίου που θα χρειαστώ. Η αποσταση θα είναι περίπου στα 250 μέτρα. Να πάρω PET με 4 ζεύγη; Επειδή είναι κάτι που θα εγκατάστησω και θα μείνει. Επομένως καλύτερα να πληρώσω τώρα κάτι που θα αντέξει παρά να τρέχω μετά. Τι μου προτείνετε ;

----------


## sweet dreams

Για μία γραμμή θα είναι το καλώδιο;; αν ναι, PET 2 ζευγών είναι εντάξει εκτός αν θέλεις να έχεις περισσότερα ζεύγη για τυχόν επιπλέον γραμμές.

Το καλώδιο πως θα έρθει μέσα;; υπόγεια;; γύρω από τοίχο;;

----------


## minas

Σε αναμονή των χρήσιμων διευκρινίσεων, εγώ πάντα προτείνω να μπαίνει και ένα εφεδρικό ζεύγος. Συνήθως το κόστος του καλωδίου είναι μικρότερο από του κόπου να ξαναπεράσεις καλώδιο, αν και 250m είναι μπόλικα...

edit: από βιασύνη διάβασα 2/4 καλωδίων, όχι ζευγών. Κι εγώ νομίζω 2 ζευγών είναι μια χαρά για 1 γραμμή.

----------


## jimidero

Καταλήγουμε οπότε ότι το καλύτερο για να τραβήξουμε καλώδιο από εκεί που έρχεται του ΟΤΕ,μέσα από τον τοίχο, σπιραλ τοίχου και μπουάτ στο σπίτι μας είναι το παρακάτω? 

https://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/ilekt...-cablel_94673/

Επειδή πάω για αγορά ρωτάω..

----------


## sweet dreams

Ναι, αυτό είναι.

----------


## jimidero

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο. Την γραμμή που βγάζει το speed port η οποιοδήποτε VoIP τηλέφωνο, πόσα μέτρα μπορούμε να τραβήξουμε απλό τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο μέχρι τη συσκευή χωρίς πρόβλημα?

----------


## sweet dreams

Πριν κανένα μήνα είδα κάτι και παραξενεύτηκα πάρα πολύ, πήγα να αλλάξω την συνδεσμολογία(έγινε ευρυζωνική) σε ένα γραφείο που είχε τραβήξει μια γραμμή τηλεφώνου στον δεύτερο όροφο και είχε πάνω 2 κανονικές συσκευές και ένα ασύρματο, τα έβαλα πάνω στην μία έξοδο του Speedport και δούλεψαν όλα κανονικά.
Απόσταση καλωδίου με ματίσεις και στο κακό του χάλι, περίπου 15~20 μέτρα.
Έγινα και ρεζίλι αλλά ευτυχώς ήταν φίλος γιατί θα έχανα και στοίχημα ότι δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να δουλέψουν, το πόσο τώρα θα κρατήσει το Speedport δεν ξέρω, εγώ τον προειδοποίησα ότι κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να τα παίξει.

----------


## jimidero

Φαντάζομαι αν μπουν συσκευές με εξωτερική τροφοδοσία,όπως ασύρματο η και ενσύρματο με μπαταρίες, δεν επιβαρύνεται το speed port. Τώρα για απλές όντως πιστεύω είναι παραξενο

----------


## sweet dreams

Δεν ήταν συσκευές με οθόνη και τέτοια, απλές παλιές συσκευές, τα πολλά μέτρα σε συνδυασμό με την χάλια κατάσταση του, τις διαδοχικές ματίσεις και αλλαγές διατομών με προβλημάτισαν περισσότερο.

----------


## jimidero

Το speed port στην έξοδο του βγάζει τάση όπως παλιά οι τηλεφωνικές γραμμές?

----------


## sweet dreams

Εννοείται, αλλιώς δεν θα μπορούσαν να λειτουργήσουν οι συσκευές.

----------


## jimidero

Απλά σκεφτόμουν να έδινα απο το κυτιο του ΟΤΕ στο ρούτερ κατευθείαν, και μετά το speed port να έδινα σε όλο το σπίτι πάλι από μπουάτ είσοδο να δουλεύουν όλες οι πρίζες τηλεφώνου.

----------


## sweet dreams

Έτσι είναι και το σωστό, να χωρίσεις την κεντρική γραμμή με την γραμμή που δίνεις στα τηλέφωνα, δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## jimidero

Απλά πολλά μέτρα, πολλές πρίζες κτλ. Αλλά θα το δοκιμάσω

----------


## sweet dreams

Aν έχεις περίσσευμα από ζευγάρια χρησιμοποίησε και τις δύο εξόδους.
Οι πρίζες δεν πειράζουν αν δεν έχουν πάνω συσκευές, οι ενεργές γραμμές είναι το θέμα αλλά με 2~3 συσκευές δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## jimidero

Πολύ καλή ιδέα με τα ζευγάρια για να τα μοιρασω. Σ'ευχαριστώ!

----------


## jimidero

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι. Αν μαζί με το pet περάσω και ένα utp μέσα από τον τοίχο,μπουάτ κτλ, υπάρχει περίπτωση να δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα το ένα στο άλλο? Το utp το χρειάζομαι για μια ip camera και θα με βόλευε να περαστεί μαζί.

----------


## sweet dreams

Όχι, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## jimidero

> Όχι, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.


Ok ευχαριστώ

----------


## frankaberrant

Αυτό είναι το θέμα μου. Ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ μου είπε πάρε PET με δυο ζεύγη μέσα να έχεις εφεδρικό και εισαι νταξει. Μου είπε απλά να το βάλω περιμετρικά στην μάντρα μέχρι να φτάσει στο σπίτι. Γενικά προσπαθώ να κάνω κάτι και να το ξεχάσω. Εννοω να μην ασχολούμαι κάθε λίγο. Όταν πήγα να αγοράσω το PET στον καυκα με κραξανε και μου είπαν να πάρω UTP CAT6 εξωτερικό χώρου και μου είπαν και ότι περίεργα για repeaters. Από όσο έχω δει πάντως αν εξαιρέσεις τον καυκα και το δικό μου το μυαλό όλοι λένε για PET. Τα μέτρα είναι ακριβως 240 από την νέα κολώνα που βάλανε μέχρι να φτάσει στο speedport. Τι λέτε εσείς ;

- - - Updated - - -

Η καμπίνα είναι ακριβως έξω από το σπίτι. Μετρήσαμε με τον τεχνικό την απόσταση και λόγω υπογειοποίησης και τα λοιπά από την κολώνα μου μέχρι την καμπίνα είναι ακριβως 21 μέτρα. Επομένως μαζί με το δικό μου καλώδιο θα είναι συνολικά 260 μέτρα. Υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν το PET καλώδιο το έχω 200 μέτρα πάνω σε τοίχο (μάντρα); Είναι υποχρεωτική η υπογειοποίηση για να έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο ;

----------


## sweet dreams

Δεν χρειάζεται να ρωτάς τον κάθε άσχετο πωλητή του Καυκά ή του κάθε "Καυκά", ζητάς κατευθείαν αυτό που θέλεις και τέλος, τηλεφωνικό PET και εξηγήσαμε τους λόγους πιο πάνω.

Αν είναι σωστά τοποθετημένο και δεν ταλαιπωρείται δεν έχεις πρόβλημα, αλλά αν θέλεις πραγματικά να το ξεχάσεις μπορείς να το βάλεις μέσα σε σωλήνα και σπιράλ.

----------


## slalom

> Αυτό είναι το θέμα μου. Ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ μου είπε πάρε PET με δυο ζεύγη μέσα να έχεις εφεδρικό και εισαι νταξει. Μου είπε απλά να το βάλω περιμετρικά στην μάντρα μέχρι να φτάσει στο σπίτι. Γενικά προσπαθώ να κάνω κάτι και να το ξεχάσω. Εννοω να μην ασχολούμαι κάθε λίγο. Όταν πήγα να αγοράσω το PET στον καυκα με κραξανε και μου είπαν να πάρω UTP CAT6 εξωτερικό χώρου και μου είπαν και ότι περίεργα για repeaters. Από όσο έχω δει πάντως αν εξαιρέσεις τον καυκα και το δικό μου το μυαλό όλοι λένε για PET. Τα μέτρα είναι ακριβως 240 από την νέα κολώνα που βάλανε μέχρι να φτάσει στο speedport. Τι λέτε εσείς ;


Και εγω UTP cat 6 εχω βαλει

Θα μπορουσες να χρησιμοποιησεις και ενα ζευγος της καμερας να δεις ποσο συγχρονιζεις

----------


## sweet dreams

Kαλύτερα να μην προτείνεται τέτοια πράγματα σε τέτοιες αποστάσεις(200+) μέτρα, το τηλεφωνικό PET έχει σχεδόν την τριπλάσια διατομή από το UTP, το έχουμε γράψει χιλιάδες φορές.
Το ότι το έχεις βάλει εσύ δεν σημαίνει αυτομάτως ότι είναι και το σωστό ώστε να το προτείνεις και στους υπόλοιπους, διάβασε από την αρχή το νήμα.

----------


## frankaberrant

Ξαναπήγα στον καυκα και πέτυχα νορμαλ υπάλληλο που με πήγε και πίσω να δω τις διατομες. Είχατε απόλυτο δίκιο. Καμία σχέση. Αγόρασα επομένως 260 μέτρα pet με 4 ζεύγη γιατί ενδέχεται στο μέλλον να χωριστεί το σπίτι στα τρία. Το να μπει βέβαια όλο σε σωλήνες ανεβάζει παρά πολύ το κόστος. Το pet αντέχει γενικά άμα το βλέπει συνέχεια ο ήλιος σε κακοκαιρίες και τα λοιπά; Η να επενδύσω σε σωλήνες έτσι κι αλλιώς; Γενικά πάντως ευχαριστώ για όλη την βοήθεια. Μου εξηγήσατε το προφανές.

----------


## sweet dreams

Αντέχει, γι' αυτό άλλωστε έχει και προδιαγραφές για εξωτερικούς χώρους, απλά χρειάζεται προσοχή στην εγκατάσταση ώστε να μην τραυματιστεί και παίρνει υγρασία, από την άλλη ο σωλήνας είναι όπως το είπες, επένδυση, αφού πρόκειται για ιδιωτικό χώρο αξίζει γιατί δεν θα ασχοληθείς ποτέ ξανά με το συγκεκριμένο καλώδιο.

Η πιο σύντομη και εφικτή διαδρομή είναι τόσο μεγάλη;;

----------


## frankaberrant

Όχι. Η πιο μικρή διαδρομή είναι η υποτεινουσα. Αλλά θα περνάει μέσα από όλο το οικόπεδο. Για αυτό επέλεξα να το πάω τοίχο τοίχο να μπορώ να το ελέγχω και ας βγαίνει περισσότερα μέτρα. Αύριο ξεκινάω σιγά σιγά να το βάζω και θα ενημερωσω

----------


## minas

Αν συγκρίνεις την τιμή του cat6 ως προς το PET, θα καταλάβεις γιατί στο πρότεινε  :Smile: 
To cat6 έχει πολύ καλά χαρακτηριστικά για υψηλές συχνότητες (~10 φορές μεγαλύτερες απ' όσο χρησιμοποιεί το VDSL), αλλά δεν προορίζεται για μεγάλα μήκη. Τα μήκη για τα οποία πιστοποιείται σε αυτές τις συχνότητες είναι <100m.
Για μεγάλες αποστάσεις, η διατομή δεν είναι αμελητέα, αλλά ούτε και το κόστος.

Κατά τα άλλα, ακόμη κι αν δεν βάλεις σπιράλ, προσπάθησε να το προστατέψεις με κάποιο τρόπο, για να περιοριστεί ο κίνδυνος τραυματισμού του.

----------


## frankaberrant

Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω όλους για την βοήθεια σας. Τελείωσε η εργασία, έβαλα PET 4 ζευγών και στο περισσότερο κομμάτι σωληνεσ Και σπιράλ. Ήρθε και ο τεχνικος με το που τελείωσα και συνδέθηκα κανονικα από την νέα καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ με συνολική απόσταση 265 μέτρα. Καθαρό κλειδωμένο 50αρι πλέον με δυνατότητα 142mbps από ότι μου έδειξε ο τεχνικός.

----------


## sweet dreams

Σωστός.  :One thumb up:

----------


## macro

Οσων αφορα το καλωδιο δε παιζει τοσο μεγαλο ρολο η διατομη, αλλα απο τι ειναι φτιαγμενο ετσι ωστε οσο ειναι δυνατον να μην εχει προβλημα με τις dsl συχνοτητες, ή οποιες ειναι σχετικα υψηλες. Οτιδηποτε πανω απο 5e σε UTP, ειναι απλα 10 κλασεις καλυτερο απο το καλυτερο PET που θα βρεις.

Αν εβαζες UTP, το 142 best sync που βλεπεις, μπορει να ηταν και 800.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Οσων αφορα το καλωδιο δε παιζει τοσο μεγαλο ρολο η διατομη, αλλα απο τι ειναι φτιαγμενο ετσι ωστε οσο ειναι δυνατον να μην εχει προβλημα με τις dsl συχνοτητες, ή οποιες ειναι σχετικα υψηλες. Οτιδηποτε πανω απο 5e σε UTP, ειναι απλα 10 κλασεις καλυτερο απο το καλυτερο PET που θα βρεις.
> 
> Αν εβαζες UTP, το 142 best sync που βλεπεις, μπορει να ηταν και 800.


Στα πόσα μέτρα καλωδίου ?  :Razz:

----------


## minas

> Οσων αφορα το καλωδιο δε παιζει τοσο μεγαλο ρολο η διατομη, αλλα απο τι ειναι φτιαγμενο ετσι ωστε οσο ειναι δυνατον να μην εχει προβλημα με τις dsl συχνοτητες, ή οποιες ειναι σχετικα υψηλες. Οτιδηποτε πανω απο 5e σε UTP, ειναι απλα 10 κλασεις καλυτερο απο το καλυτερο PET που θα βρεις.
> 
> Αν εβαζες UTP, το 142 best sync που βλεπεις, μπορει να ηταν και 800.


Καλό είναι να είμαστε λίγο συντηρητικοί όταν χρησιμοποιούμε αριθμούς, γιατί κάποιος μπορεί να τα πάρει κυριολεκτικά.
Επειδή έχω πρόσφατο παράδειγμα, σε αντικατάσταση ~100m τηλεφωνικού PET με UTP cat6  h διαφορά που είδα ήταν (γενναιόδωρα) από 40Mbps->45Mbps.
To τηλεφωνικό ήταν παλιό μεν, αλλά σε καλή κατάσταση, ο λόγος που αντικαταστάθηκε ήταν τα επιπλέον ζεύγη.

Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι για υπολογίσιμο μήκος καλωδίου -αυτό του παρόχου- δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα. Αυτό μπορεί να είναι από λίγα μέτρα σε FTTC, έως εκατοντάδες σε συνδέσεις από ΑΚ. Το xDSL προορίζεται να συνεργάζεται καλά με τα κλασικά τηλεφωνικά καλώδια που είναι περαασμένα εδώ και δεκαετίες σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο, και δεν μπορεί να εκμεταλλευτεί πλήρως τα εκατοντάδες MHz για τα οποία είναι πιστοποιημένο το cat5e/cat6 ώστε να κάνει τόσο δραματική διαφορά.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Οσων αφορα το καλωδιο δε παιζει τοσο μεγαλο ρολο η διατομη, αλλα απο τι ειναι φτιαγμενο ετσι ωστε οσο ειναι δυνατον να μην εχει προβλημα με τις dsl συχνοτητες, ή οποιες ειναι σχετικα υψηλες. Οτιδηποτε πανω απο 5e σε UTP, ειναι απλα 10 κλασεις καλυτερο απο το καλυτερο PET που θα βρεις.
> 
> Αν εβαζες UTP, το 142 best sync που βλεπεις, μπορει να ηταν και 800.


Έχεις κάποιο τέστ στα χέρια σου για τις διατομές, τις ποιότητες του χαλκού, κ.λ.π. ή απλά είναι πράγματα που τα έχεις βγάλει από το μυαλό σου;;

----------


## macro

Ναι φιλε τα βγαζω απο το μυαλο μου...... εσυ συνεχισε να βαζεις PET :One thumb up: .  Υποψη το utp εχει και αλλα αγωγιμα υλικα και δεν ειναι μονο χαλκος.

----------


## sweet dreams

Καταλάβαμε............. 
Είναι σαν την πρόταση σου να ενεργοποιήσουμε το SMB1........ τόσο αξιόπιστο...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ναι φιλε τα βγαζω απο το μυαλο μου...... εσυ συνεχισε να βαζεις PET.  Υποψη το utp εχει και αλλα αγωγιμα υλικα και δεν ειναι μονο χαλκος.


*260 m utp βάζεις ?
Ο άλλος έβαλε 260m PET kai ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ*

----------


## panoc

> *260 m utp βάζεις ?
> Ο άλλος έβαλε 260m PET kai ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ*


Εγω εχω 350 μετρα pet τηλεφωνικο το οποιο περναει μεσα απο υπογειο αγωγου αδρευσης και δουλευει 10 χρονια αλλά.. οπως εγραψα εδω


*Spoiler:*






Να σημειωσω σχετικα με τη συζητηση περι pet και τις 2 δικες μου περιπτωσεις.

Περιπτωση 1, χρειαστηκαν περιπου 110 μετρα καλωδιου απο τη κολωνα του οτε μεχρι το ρουτερ, περιοχη εξω απο τη Πατρα. Στην αρχη ειχα βαλει απλο utp, (το ειχα προχειρο), μια χαρα συγχρονισμος για το atteunation μου (10down με 44att καπου πρεπει να εχω και screenshots στο site). Οπως ηταν φυσικό μετα απο λιγο καιρο το απλο utp παρεδωσε το πνευμα απο τον ηλιο και τις βροχες. Οποτε το αλλαξα με τηλεφωνικο pet 2X2. Συχρονισμος πανω κατω τα ιδια, ΑΛΛΑ πλεον ειχα σημαντικα περισσοτερα fec/crc και με το που εκανε οτι θα βρεξει/στραψει/κεραυνους τα λαθη ανεβαιναν στο Θεό με αποτελεσμα πεσιμο της γραμμης και κλλειδωμα χαμηλα. Το αλλαξα παλι με pet utp 5e. Τα παντα επανηλθαν οπως ηταν και πριν, βραχρος γραμμη λιγα λαθη.

Περιπτωση 2, μενω πρωτο οροφο και ακριβως κατω απο το μπαλκονι ειναι το ΚΑΦΑΟ (δυστυχως καμπινα δε θα μπει ποτε ειμαι μεσα στα 550μ απο το ΑΚ).
Κλειδωνα στα 45-46 (vdsl apo AK) και το καλοκαιρι αποφασικα να παρακαμψω την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση, οποτε και τραβηξα 22 μετρα τηελφωνικο pet απο το κουτι του οτε (το οποιο ειναισ τα 3 μετρα απο το καφαο και απο οποιο κουτι μονο εμεις παιρνουμε γραμμη), ολα κομπλε μια χαρα, κλειδωμα 50. Παρατηρησα ομως οτι οταν αναβαν τα φωτρα των δρομων ειχα καποια crc παραπανω. (γραμμη fast path), απο 6-8 το λεπτο σε 50-60-80+ το λεπτο. Δε δημιουργουσε προβλημα το αφησα, αφου κλειδωνα σταθερα στα 50.
Και ηρθε ο χειμωνας... ε με τις πρωτες αστραπες και γενικα με φορτισμενη ατμοσφαιρα κλπ τα λαθη χιλιαδες, κλειδωμα με τα βιας στα 48 κλπ κλπ.
Αλλαξα το καλωδιο με utp 5e pet... και μαλλιστα επειδη ειμουν περιεργος ειχα αφησει και τα 2 παραλληλα με την ιδια οδευση για δοκιμες. Μολις λοιπον αρχιζαν τα λαθη απο το καιρο κατεβαινα κατω αλλαζα το καλωδιο απο pet τηλ σε pet utp, λαθη μηδεν..

Τελικα αφησα πανω το utp, δεν εχει λαθη οταν εχει φορτισμενο καιρο, δεν σξκωνει λαθη οταν αναβουν τα φωτα των δρομων και το στανταρ 6-8 επεσε στο 0-2 ανα λεπτο !!!!
Μιλαμε παντα για 22 μετρα καλωδιο κολλητα στο τοιχο!
Η μονες εξηγησεις που μπορω να σωσω ειναι
α. βοηθαει η πλεξη του utp να απαληυθει ο θορυβος (λογικο γιατυτο εχει πλεξη)
β. εχει καλυτερο υλικο ο χαλκος του που αν και μικροτερης διατομης περνανε καλυτερα οι υψηλες συχνοτητες που απαιτει η vdsl.

Ισως το pet τηλ να ειναι καλυτερο σε περιπτωσεις που πρεπει να θαφτει στο εδαφος αφου εκει επηρεαζεται λιγοτερο απο τις ηλεκτρομαγνητικες παρεμβολες.

----------


## slalom

To cat 6 ειναι ακομα καλυτερο

----------


## sweet dreams

To CAT 7 είναι ακόμη καλύτερο και σε λίγο έρχεται και το CAT 8.

----------


## theimprobableone

Θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσετε σχετικά με αλλαγή καλωδίωσης.

Αρχικά, η είσοδος της γραμμής από ΟΤΕ είναι αρκετά παλιά και σε κακή κατάσταση( Απλώς ένα κουτί με τα 2 καλώδια τυλιγμένα σε αυτά που πάνε στον όροφο.)
Πριν σκεφτώ αλλαγές καλωδίων θέλω να δοκιμάσω το modem πάνω εκεί για να επιβεβαιώσω την ανάγκη για κάτι τέτοιο. Ένα πολύ κοντό τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο κομμένο από την μια για να τυλιχτεί με τα 2 του ΟΤΕ και η άλλη πλευρά στο modem είναι το πιο απλό και ιδανικό, ή υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με αυτό? (Μιλάμε για υπόθεση 10 λεπτών. Ας είναι πρόχειρη)

Στην συνέχεια, σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει διαφορά στην μέτρηση, θέλω να τραβήξω καλώδιο από εκεί (είσοδος ΟΤΕ) μέχρι το modem που είναι σε 2ο όροφο και έπειτα να δώσω σε τηλεφωνά (τα αρχικά παλιά καλώδια του ορόφου θα απομονωθούν). Απόσταση <100m, πιθανώς να αγκαλιάσει εξωτερικά τοίχο ύψους το πολύ ενός ορόφου και μετά πάλι εσωτερικά.

Τι καλώδιο θα μου προτείνατε? Επίσης η σύνδεση με αυτά του ΟΤΕ θα γίνει τυλίγοντας τις γυμνές άκρες των καλωδίων και μετά τύλιγμα της ένωσης με ταινία, ή θεωρείται πολύ πρόχειρο? (Ρωτάω επειδή ήδη έτσι είναι... :Sad: )
Υπόψιν ότι αν δεν γίνει κάποια στραβή πολύ σύντομα θα υπάρχει VDSL, που γνωρίζω πως είναι πιο ευαίσθητη στις απώλειες χαλκού.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσετε σχετικά με αλλαγή καλωδίωσης.
> 
> Αρχικά, η είσοδος της γραμμής από ΟΤΕ είναι αρκετά παλιά και σε κακή κατάσταση( Απλώς ένα κουτί με τα 2 καλώδια τυλιγμένα σε αυτά που πάνε στον όροφο.)
> Πριν σκεφτώ αλλαγές καλωδίων θέλω να δοκιμάσω το modem πάνω εκεί για να επιβεβαιώσω την ανάγκη για κάτι τέτοιο. Ένα πολύ κοντό τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο κομμένο από την μια για να τυλιχτεί με τα 2 του ΟΤΕ και η άλλη πλευρά στο modem είναι το πιο απλό και ιδανικό, ή υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με αυτό? (Μιλάμε για υπόθεση 10 λεπτών. Ας είναι πρόχειρη)
> 
> Στην συνέχεια, σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει διαφορά στην μέτρηση, θέλω να τραβήξω καλώδιο από εκεί (είσοδος ΟΤΕ) μέχρι το modem που είναι σε 2ο όροφο και έπειτα να δώσω σε τηλεφωνά (τα αρχικά παλιά καλώδια του ορόφου θα απομονωθούν). Απόσταση <100m, πιθανώς να αγκαλιάσει εξωτερικά τοίχο ύψους το πολύ ενός ορόφου και μετά πάλι εσωτερικά.
> 
> Τι καλώδιο θα μου προτείνατε? Επίσης η σύνδεση με αυτά του ΟΤΕ θα γίνει τυλίγοντας τις γυμνές άκρες των καλωδίων και μετά τύλιγμα της ένωσης με ταινία, ή θεωρείται πολύ πρόχειρο? (Ρωτάω επειδή ήδη έτσι είναι...)
> Υπόψιν ότι αν δεν γίνει κάποια στραβή πολύ σύντομα θα υπάρχει VDSL, που γνωρίζω πως είναι πιο ευαίσθητη στις απώλειες χαλκού.
> ...


Για να κάνεις δοκιμή, μπορείς όπως λες ή παίρνεις μια πρίζα τηλεφώνου και συνδέεις το ζευγάρι από το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ.

Καλώδιο τηλεφωνικό PET για να πας την τηλεφωνική γραμμή και τις συνδέσεις τις κάνεις με SCOTCHLOK.

----------


## nemesis1

Το Box του ΟΤΕ ειναι ακριβώς δίπλα απο την είσοδο του σπιτιού μου.
Έχω βάλει απευθείας απο εκει την γραμμή του σπιτιού με ενα UTP Cat5e, (κατευθείαν στο modem-router απόσταση περίπου 8~10 μέτρα) να το αλλάξω σε τηλεφωνικό PET ή όχι?

----------


## sweet dreams

Για τόσα λίγα μέτρα δεν είναι αναγκαίο, αν είναι σε εξωτερικό χώρο θα πρέπει να είναι κατάλληλο για τέτοιες συνθήκες.

----------


## nemesis1

> Για τόσα λίγα μέτρα δεν είναι αναγκαίο, αν είναι σε εξωτερικό χώρο θα πρέπει να είναι κατάλληλο για τέτοιες συνθήκες.


Εξωτερικά είναι ζήτημα να είναι 30cm καλωδίου.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Εξωτερικά είναι ζήτημα να είναι 30cm καλωδίου.


Αν βρέχεται, το κτυπάει ο ήλιος, κ.λ.π., κάποια στιγμή η μόνωση του θα φθαρεί και θα παίρνει υγρασία, αυτό που είναι για εξωτερικούς χώρους έχει μόνωση που να αντέχει σε τέτοιες συνθήκες.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Εξωτερικά είναι ζήτημα να είναι 30cm καλωδίου.


Αν δεν έχει κάποια μόνωση, θα διαλύσει απ'τον ήλιο.
Πάρε λίγο σωλήνα σαν κι αυτόν που βάζουνε για αποχέτευση στα κλιματιστικά, σκίστον και κάλυψε το καλώδιο,  βάλε 2 δεματικά και τύλιξέ το με μονωτική.

Καί από λάστιχο ποτίσματος κάνει.

----------


## Ikarak

Θέλω να τραβήξω ένα καλώδιο εξωτερικό από τον κατανεμητή μήκους το πολύ 12 μέτρα, το οποίο θα μπει και μέσα σε σπιράλ για Α/C για να προστατεύεται. Θέλω το πολύ 2 ζευγών. Utp Cat 6 ή Cat 7 ???? 23 ή 24 AWG και γιατί ???

----------


## sweet dreams

Έχουμε εξαντλήσει το νήμα να γράφουμε τα ίδια, το σωστό είναι να βάλεις καλώδιο τηλεφωνικό, το ίδιο σου φέρνει και ο ΟΤΕ μέχρι τον κατανεμητή και είναι ίδιας διατομής.
Για λίγα μέτρα μπορείς να βάλεις και UTP(που παρεμπιπτόντως είναι καλώδιο δικτύου και όχι τηλεφωνικό, άσχετα αν το χρησιμοποιούμε και γι' αυτό), το οποίο έχει σχεδόν το 1/3 της διατομής από το τηλεφωνικό, το γράφουμε στα πρώτα posts του νήματος.
Υπάρχει και UTP εξωτερικού χώρου, αν θέλεις να αποφύγεις το σπιράλ του A/C.

----------


## Ikarak

> Έχουμε εξαντλήσει το νήμα να γράφουμε τα ίδια, το σωστό είναι να βάλεις καλώδιο τηλεφωνικό, το ίδιο σου φέρνει και ο ΟΤΕ μέχρι τον κατανεμητή και είναι ίδιας διατομής.
> Για λίγα μέτρα μπορείς να βάλεις και UTP(που παρεμπιπτόντως είναι καλώδιο δικτύου και όχι τηλεφωνικό, άσχετα αν το χρησιμοποιούμε και γι' αυτό), το οποίο έχει σχεδόν το 1/3 της διατομής από το τηλεφωνικό, το γράφουμε στα πρώτα posts του νήματος.
> Υπάρχει και UTP εξωτερικού χώρου, αν θέλεις να αποφύγεις το σπιράλ του A/C.


Δεν προορίζεται για μενα, εγώ έβαλα Pet τηλεφωνικό αυτό που μου πρότεινες. Ο φίλος μου φαγώθηκε να βάλει UTP Cat 6 23AWG , το οποίο έβαλα δίπλα δίπλα με το τηλεφωνικό Pet, το ξεφυμνωσα και το πάχος του χαλκού που έχει μέσα είναι ίδιο ακριβώς με του Pet. Οπότε τι κερδίζει το Pet ,σε σχέση με αυτό πέρα από τη θωράκιση? Διαβάζω ότι τα UTP Cat 7 έχουν πολλή καλή πλέξη και μειώνουν δραστικά το Crosstalk. Υπάρχει κάποια παρόμοια αναφορά για τα Pet ??? Επίσης, γιατί είναι πιο φθηνό το Pet από ένα UTP Cat 6 23AWG ??

----------


## sweet dreams

> Δεν προορίζεται για μενα, εγώ έβαλα Pet τηλεφωνικό αυτό που μου πρότεινες. Ο φίλος μου φαγώθηκε να βάλει UTP Cat 6 23AWG , το οποίο έβαλα δίπλα δίπλα με το τηλεφωνικό Pet, το ξεφυμνωσα και το πάχος του χαλκού που έχει μέσα είναι ίδιο ακριβώς με του Pet. Οπότε τι κερδίζει το Pet ,σε σχέση με αυτό πέρα από τη θωράκιση? Διαβάζω ότι τα UTP Cat 7 έχουν πολλή καλή πλέξη και μειώνουν δραστικά το Crosstalk. Υπάρχει κάποια παρόμοια αναφορά για τα Pet ??? Επίσης, γιατί είναι πιο φθηνό το Pet από ένα UTP Cat 6 23AWG ??


Αν πας στο post #3 θα σου λυθούν όλες οι απορίες σχετικά με τις διατομές, το UTP 23AWG(πρώτη-πρώτη φωτογραφία) έχει διατομή 0.26mm2 ενώ το τηλεφωνικό 0.60mm2, που βρέθηκε η ίδια διατομή;;
Φωτογραφία από το καρούλι του τηλεφωνικού

Και για το Crosstalk τα έχουμε πει πιο πάνω, μην τα ξαναγράφουμε πάλι.
Άλλη τεχνολογία κατασκευής το UTP και άλλη το τηλεφωνικό, για άλλη δουλειά είναι το ένα(τηλεφωνική γραμμή) για άλλη δουλειά είναι το άλλο(δίκτυο), με το πόσο κάνει θα κάνουμε την αγορά μας ή με το ποιο είναι το σωστό να βάλουμε;;  :Thinking: 

Δεν θα πείσουμε κάποιον με το ζόρι να βάλει το ένα ή το άλλο, με τις ευχές μας να βάλει ότι θέλει, αν εκείνου του αρέσει, εμάς μας περισσεύει.

----------


## minas

> Δεν προορίζεται για μενα, εγώ έβαλα Pet τηλεφωνικό αυτό που μου πρότεινες. Ο φίλος μου φαγώθηκε να βάλει UTP Cat 6 23AWG , το οποίο έβαλα δίπλα δίπλα με το τηλεφωνικό Pet, το ξεφυμνωσα και το πάχος του χαλκού που έχει μέσα είναι ίδιο ακριβώς με του Pet. Οπότε τι κερδίζει το Pet ,σε σχέση με αυτό πέρα από τη θωράκιση? Διαβάζω ότι τα UTP Cat 7 έχουν πολλή καλή πλέξη και μειώνουν δραστικά το Crosstalk. Υπάρχει κάποια παρόμοια αναφορά για τα Pet ??? Επίσης, γιατί είναι πιο φθηνό το Pet από ένα UTP Cat 6 23AWG ??


Ο @sweet dreams έχει δίκιο ότι αυτά έχουν συζητηθεί και νωρίτερα, αλλά επιγραμματικά:
Τηλεφωνικό: 0.6mm² (19-20 AWG)
23 AWG: 0.26mm²
Έχουν σημαντική διαφορά στην διατομή.

Τα cat6/cat7 έχουν επιθυμητά χαρακτηριστικά για πολύ υψηλές συχνότητες (250-600MHz), αλλά για τις μικρότερες συχνότητες που παίζει το xDSL η διαφορά τους δεν είναι τόσο αισθητή. Μάλιστα θα έβαζα και στοίχημα ότι παρά τη διαφορά στο κόστος, δεν θα έχει καμία απολύτως διαφορά σε αυτή την εφαρμογή το cat6 με το cat7.
Το βασικό πλεονέκτημα των twisted pair καλωδίων είναι ότι εξαιτίας της πλέξης ελαττώνουν τον κοινό θόρυβο (αυτόν που είναι ίδιος και στα δύο καλώδια) και μειώνουν το crosstalk μεταξύ διπλανών ζευγών. Το πρώτο το πετυχαίνεις σχεδόν εξίσου καλά ακόμη και με cat5e, το δεύτερο δεν σε επηρεάζει, γιατί αν κατάλαβα καλά μιλάμε για μία γραμμή. Πάντως και τα τηλεφωνικά έχουν περιστροφή, αν και λιγότερο πυκνή.

Το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο είναι φτηνότερο, γιατί είναι απλούστερο να παραχθεί και πιστοποιείται για πολύ χαμηλότερες προδιαγραφές.
Επίσης καλό είναι να αναφερόμαστε στο πλαστικό κάλυμμα ως μόνωση, θωράκιση συνήθως λέμε κάτι που έχει ηλεκτρική αγωγιμότητα, πχ το πλέγμα που έχουν τα STP καλώδια.

Αυτή ήταν η θεωρία. Στην πράξη, δεν περιμένω να δει διαφορά μεταξύ τηλεφωνικού, cat5e, cat6 και τέλος το cat7 είναι εντελώς αχρείαστο.
Αν έχει ήδη την τηλεφωνική πρίζα, ας διαλέξει το καλώδιο που πιάνει καλύτερα στην πρίζα του (συνήθως τηλεφωνικό, γιατί για αυτό φτιάχνονται).

----------


## Ikarak

Παραθέτω φωτογραφίες από το UTP Cat 6 23AWG δίπλα στο τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο Pet που προμηθεύτηκα από τον Καυκά.

Το πάχος του χαλκού και στα 2 καλώδια είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο.....

Ορίστε οι φωτογραφίες : 















Περιμένω τα σχόλια σας...

----------


## sweet dreams

Αν θέλεις να κάνουμε σχόλια από τις φωτογραφίες, σου έχω κι' εγώ φωτογραφία στο post #3 με UTP 24AWG(0.20mm2) και τηλεφωνικό 0.60mm2, είναι και τα δύο από τον Καυκά.
Με 0.6 χιλιοστά παραπάνω καλύφθηκε η διαφορά;;

Πήγαινε στον Καυκά για να λύσεις την απορία σου, ρώτησε πόση διατομή έχει το τηλεφωνικό που σου έδωσαν και πόση έχει το UTP, προσωπικά εξ' αποστάσεως και από φωτογραφίες δεν μπορώ να σου λύσω την απορία.

- - - Updated - - -

Υ.Γ. Φρόντισε να πέσεις σε κάποιον σχετικό για να πάρεις σωστές απαντήσεις, αλλιώς θα μείνεις με την απορία.

----------


## Ikarak

Δε χρειάζομαι κανέναν Καυκά για επιβεβαίωση....το καλώδιο που μου πρότεινες έχει πράγματι διατομή 0.60mm.

κι ορίστε η απόδειξη με το ηλεκτρονικό παχύμετρο ακριβείας που έχω :



Ωστόσο,

μάλλον δεν έχετε κάνει τόσο καλή έρευνα πάνω στα UTP, διότι το καλώδιο UTP που έχω στα χέρια μου έχει διατομή 0.57mm

και ορίστε η απόδειξη :



Επίσης, αν γκουκλάρετε "23awg utp 0.57mm" θα δείτε ότι υπάρχουν καλώδια UTP σαν το δικό μου με διατομή 0.57mm....

----------


## sweet dreams

> Δε χρειάζομαι κανέναν Καυκά για επιβεβαίωση....το καλώδιο που μου πρότεινες έχει πράγματι διατομή 0.60mm.
> 
> κι ορίστε η απόδειξη με το ηλεκτρονικό παχύμετρο ακριβείας που έχω :
> 
> 
> 
> Ωστόσο,
> 
> μάλλον δεν έχετε κάνει τόσο καλή έρευνα πάνω στα UTP, διότι το καλώδιο UTP που έχω στα χέρια μου έχει διατομή 0.57mm
> ...


Επιμένεις στο λάθος χωρίς να διαβάσεις αυτά που λέμε, θα σε παραπέμψω πάλι στο post #3 που λέω ότι είναι άλλη η *διάμετρος* και άλλη η *διατομή*, εσύ εδώ μας λες για την *διάμετρο.*

Ο πίνακας αναφέρει καθαρά *Diameter(mm)* >>> Διάμετρος και *Cross Sectional Area(mm2)* >>> Διατομή.

Αmerican Wire Gauge(AWG) >>> 23
Diameter(mm) >>> 0.57
Cross Sectional Area(mm2) >>> 0.26

Eίναι όλα αναλυτικά στο post είπαμε, κάνε έναν κόπο και διάβασε το για να μην τα γράφουμε ξανά και ξανά, κρίμα είναι.

----------


## minas

> Δε χρειάζομαι κανέναν Καυκά για επιβεβαίωση....το καλώδιο που μου πρότεινες έχει πράγματι διατομή 0.60mm.
> 
> κι ορίστε η απόδειξη με το ηλεκτρονικό παχύμετρο ακριβείας που έχω :
> 
> 
> 
> Ωστόσο,
> 
> μάλλον δεν έχετε κάνει τόσο καλή έρευνα πάνω στα UTP, διότι το καλώδιο UTP που έχω στα χέρια μου έχει διατομή 0.57mm
> ...


Τα UTP έχουν εξαντλητικά αναλυτικές προδιαγραφές. Όχι μόνο η "έρευνα" που έχουμε κάνει για την θεωρία των UTP είναι ορθή και πλήρης, αλλά μόνο προσωπικά έχω περάσει και χρησιμοποιήσει δεκάδες χιλιόμετρα UTP, για να μπορώ να μιλήσω και για την πράξη.
Στο θέμα σου, αν και είναι καλό να αναρωτηθείς με πόσο καλή προδιάθεση θα πάρεις τις συμβουλές:
Το καλώδιο που δείχνεις δεν είναι τηλεφωνικό PET διατομής 0.6mm² (πρόσεξε ότι πάντα βάζω τον εκθέτη). Εάν γράφει στοιχεία η μόνωση, δεν θα εκπλαγώ εάν είναι ένα τυπικό τηλεφωνικό cat3 23 AWG.
Ένας εύχρηστος μετατροπέας μεταξύ American Wire Gauge και μετρικών μονάδων υπάρχει εδώ:
https://www.rapidtables.com/calc/wire/awg-to-mm.html

Ξαναλέω ότι για την εφαρμογή που συζητάμε οι διαφορές είναι αμελητέες και σίγουρα δεν δικαιολογούν την έκταση που έχει πάρει η συζήτηση.

----------


## Ikarak

> Τα UTP έχουν εξαντλητικά αναλυτικές προδιαγραφές. Όχι μόνο η "έρευνα" που έχουμε κάνει για την θεωρία των UTP είναι ορθή και πλήρης, αλλά μόνο προσωπικά έχω περάσει και χρησιμοποιήσει δεκάδες χιλιόμετρα UTP, για να μπορώ να μιλήσω και για την πράξη.
> Στο θέμα σου, αν και είναι καλό να αναρωτηθείς με πόσο καλή προδιάθεση θα πάρεις τις συμβουλές:
> Το καλώδιο που δείχνεις δεν είναι τηλεφωνικό PET διατομής 0.6mm² (πρόσεξε ότι πάντα βάζω τον εκθέτη). Εάν γράφει στοιχεία η μόνωση, δεν θα εκπλαγώ εάν είναι ένα τυπικό τηλεφωνικό cat3 23 AWG.
> Ένας εύχρηστος μετατροπέας μεταξύ American Wire Gauge και μετρικών μονάδων υπάρχει εδώ:
> https://www.rapidtables.com/calc/wire/awg-to-mm.html
> 
> Ξαναλέω ότι για την εφαρμογή που συζητάμε οι διαφορές είναι αμελητέες και σίγουρα δεν δικαιολογούν την έκταση που έχει πάρει η συζήτηση.


Εν πάση περιπτώσει το θέμα είναι να μου έδωσαν το σωστό καλώδιο. Το καλώδιο που πήρα είναι αυτό :

https://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/ilekt...-cablel_94673/

Και αυτό που παρατηρώ είναι πως στα στοιχεία γράφει ονομαστική διατομή 0,60mm και όχι 0.60mm2....

Πολύ πιθανόν να είναι λάθος και να εννοούν διάμετρο...τι να πω δεν ξέρω έχω μπλέξει...δεν ξέρουν τι πουλάνε....

UPDATE :

Το PDF των τεχνικών χαρακτηριστικών του καλωδίου από τον Καυκά κάνει λόγο για εξωτερική διάμετρο 9mm ενώ το καλώδιο που μου έδωσαν έχει εξωτερική διάμετρο 6mm ( το μέτρησα μόλις με το παχύμετρο )

----------


## panoc

> Εν πάση περιπτώσει το θέμα είναι να μου έδωσαν το σωστό καλώδιο. Το καλώδιο που πήρα είναι αυτό :
> 
> https://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/ilekt...-cablel_94673/
> 
> Και αυτό που παρατηρώ είναι πως στα στοιχεία γράφει ονομαστική διατομή 0,60mm και όχι 0.60mm2....
> 
> Πολύ πιθανόν να είναι λάθος και να εννοούν διάμετρο...τι να πω δεν ξέρω έχω μπλέξει...δεν ξέρουν τι πουλάνε....


Διότι δε ξέρουν ελληνικά. Διατομη σημαινει η επιφανεια της τομής του κυκλινδρου, αυτοι εννουν διαμετρο, με 0,6mm διαμετρο (οπως μετρησες και εσυ) σημαινει οτι εχει διατομη 0,2826mm^2, για να εχει διατομη 0,6mm^2 το καλωδιο πρεπει να εχει διαμετρο 0,874mm.

----------


## sweet dreams

Στο post #95 υπάρχει φωτογραφία από το καρούλι του εργοστασίου που γράφει: *CROSS SECTION* 2X2X0.6, το εργοστάσιο λοιπόν ξεκάθαρα αναφέρει ότι το συγκεκριμένο καλώδιο στο καρούλι έχει *διατομή 0.6.*
Ξέρω ότι αυτό είναι που δίνουν για τηλεφωνικό και απλά υπάρχει με περισσότερα ζεύγη, π.χ. 4Χ2Χ0.6(όπως φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία πιο κάτω) και πάει λέγοντας, αν τώρα από λάθος δώσουν κάποιο άλλο με μικρότερη διατομή δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω.



Ο Μειδάνης γράφει ότι έχει καλώδιο UTP CAT6 με διατομή 0.51mm2 


> ΔΙΑΤΟΜΗ (mm2)	0.51


 πήρα τηλέφωνο και ζήτησα να μου πούνε τι γράφει το καλώδιο κατά AWG και η απάντηση ήταν ότι το καλώδιο γράφει 23AWG, όταν ρώτησα πως προκύπτει από το 23AWG διατομή 0.51mm2, μου είπανε ότι έτσι έρχεται στα χαρτιά, εν τω μεταξύ το 0.51 είναι διάμετρος για το 24AWG, άντε να βγάλεις άκρη.

----------


## Ikarak

> Διότι δε ξέρουν ελληνικά. Διατομη σημαινει η επιφανεια της τομής του κυκλινδρου, αυτοι εννουν διαμετρο, με 0,6mm διαμετρο (οπως μετρησες και εσυ) σημαινει οτι εχει διατομη 0,2826mm^2, για να εχει διατομη 0,6mm^2 το καλωδιο πρεπει να εχει διαμετρο 0,874mm.


UPDATE :

Το PDF των τεχνικών χαρακτηριστικών του καλωδίου από τον Καυκά κάνει λόγο για εξωτερική διάμετρο 9mm ενώ το καλώδιο που μου έδωσαν έχει εξωτερική διάμετρο 6mm ( το μέτρησα μόλις με το παχύμετρο ) . Επίσης λέει πως το καλώδιο έχει διάμετρο 0.60mm αλλά και διατομή 0.60mm2, ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ?

----------


## panoc

> UPDATE :
> 
> Το PDF των τεχνικών χαρακτηριστικών του καλωδίου από τον Καυκά κάνει λόγο για εξωτερική διάμετρο 9mm ενώ το καλώδιο που μου έδωσαν έχει εξωτερική διάμετρο 6mm ( το μέτρησα μόλις με το παχύμετρο ) . Επίσης λέει πως το καλώδιο έχει διάμετρο 0.60mm αλλά και διατομή 0.60mm2, ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ?


οπως σου ειπα ειναι τον μπιπ αυτα που γραφουν, δε γινεται να εχει διαμετρο 0,6mm και διατομη 0.6mm^2 ταυτοχρονα.

----------


## sweet dreams

> UPDATE :
> 
> Το PDF των τεχνικών χαρακτηριστικών του καλωδίου από τον Καυκά κάνει λόγο για εξωτερική διάμετρο 9mm ενώ το καλώδιο που μου έδωσαν έχει εξωτερική διάμετρο 6mm ( το μέτρησα μόλις με το παχύμετρο ) . Επίσης λέει πως το καλώδιο έχει διάμετρο 0.60mm αλλά και διατομή 0.60mm2, ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ?


Στο post #104 βλέπεις τι γράφει το εργοστάσιο στο καρούλι, στις ιστοσελίδες τους γράφουν ότι να' ναι, όπως γράφει και ο άλλος που αναφέρω στο ίδιο post, μην περιμένεις από το Internet να βγάλεις άκρη.

----------


## Ikarak

Άρα δεν έχουν ιδέα τι πουλάνε....συγνώμη για την αντιπαράθεση περί διαμέτρου και διατομής ( προφανώς δεν ήξερα ) στα προηγούμενα ποστ,
παρόλα αυτά ευτυχώς που έγινε αυτή η κουβέντα κι ευτυχώς που δεν πέρασα ακόμη το καλώδιο, διότι πήρα 35 μέτρα...
Βάσει ανακριβών στοιχείων δε μπορώ να τους το γυρίσω πίσω και να πάρω τα λεφτά μου ?

Επίσης, μπορεί κάποιος να μου δώσει ένα Link να παραγγείλω ένα σωστό καλώδιο ???

----------


## sweet dreams

> Άρα δεν έχουν ιδέα τι πουλάνε....συγνώμη για την αντιπαράθεση περί διαμέτρου και διατομής ( προφανώς δεν ήξερα ) στα προηγούμενα ποστ,
> παρόλα αυτά ευτυχώς που έγινε αυτή η κουβέντα κι ευτυχώς που δεν πέρασα ακόμη το καλώδιο, διότι πήρα 35 μέτρα...
> Βάσει ανακριβών στοιχείων δε μπορώ να τους το γυρίσω πίσω και να πάρω τα λεφτά μου ?
> 
> Επίσης, μπορεί κάποιος να μου δώσει ένα Link να παραγγείλω ένα σωστό καλώδιο ???


Είπαμε τόσα για το τι γράφουν στα Site τους και ζητάς ακόμη Link;; πάρε μαζί σου το παχύμετρο και πήγαινε σαν τον άπιστο Θωμά να το μετρήσεις μόνος σου, εγώ νομίζεις από καλό μου κοιτάζω τα καρούλια;;

- - - Updated - - -

Σοβαρά, εγώ προσωπικά το σκέφτομαι να σταματήσω για αμφισβητούμενα πράγματα να δίνω Links..........................

----------


## Ikarak

> Είπαμε τόσα για το τι γράφουν στα Site τους και ζητάς ακόμη Link;; πάρε μαζί σου το παχύμετρο και πήγαινε σαν τον άπιστο Θωμά να το μετρήσεις μόνος σου, εγώ νομίζεις από καλό μου κοιτάζω τα καρούλια;;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Σοβαρά, εγώ προσωπικά το σκέφτομαι να σταματήσω για αμφισβητούμενα πράγματα να δίνω Links..........................


Καλύτερα να αναφέρεις απλά τον τύπο και να μη δίνεις Links, διότι όλοι πήραμε λάθος καλώδιο από τον Καυκά.....με υπαιτιότητα του Καυκά ο οποίος απ'ότι φαίνεται δε δίνει ιδιαίτερη σημασία στο τι παίρνει και στο τι πουλάει....

Θα το πάω πίσω και θα πάω με το παχύμετρο να του δείξω ότι το καλώδιο που μου έδωσε έχει εξωτερική διάμετρο 6mm ( και όχι 9mm ) και εσωτερική σαν χαλκός 0.60mm....από τα οποία 0.60mm δε μπορεί να προκύψει διατομή 0.60mm2

UPDATE :

Μόλις μίλησα με το κατάστημα Καυκά από το οποίο προμηθεύτηκα το τηλεφωνικό PET κι εντελώς τυχαία μίλησα και με τον πωλητή ο οποίος επέμενε τότε να πάρω καλώδιο UTP γιατί το τηλεφωνικό PET "δεν κάνει" και θα έχω απώλειες. Τελικά αφού του εξήγησα ότι είναι λάθος και η περιγραφή του καλωδίου αλλά και το ίδιο το καλώδιο, μου είπε "αγανακτισμένος" να του το επιστρέψω πίσω....

Χαρακτηριστικά καλωδίου που παρέλαβα βάσει Καυκά :

----------


## sweet dreams

Toν τύπο του καλωδίου έχει το Link άσχετα αν μετά ο κάθε πωλητής λέει και κάνει του κεφαλιού του, το ανέφερες άλλωστε και ο ίδιος σε προηγούμενο post, από εκεί και πέρα δεν θα κατηγορηθούμε κιόλας επειδή άλλα γράφουν στις ιστοσελίδες τους και άλλα δίνουν οι πωλητές, μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας.

----------


## Ikarak

> Toν τύπο του καλωδίου έχει το Link άσχετα αν μετά ο κάθε πωλητής λέει και κάνει του κεφαλιού του, το ανέφερες άλλωστε και ο ίδιος σε προηγούμενο post, από εκεί και πέρα δεν θα κατηγορηθούμε κιόλας επειδή άλλα γράφουν στις ιστοσελίδες τους και άλλα δίνουν οι πωλητές, μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας.


Μα και τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά του καλωδίου είναι λάθος....άσχετα από τον πωλητή....στα χαρακτηριστικά γράφει ότι το καλώδιο έχει ίδια διατομή με τη διάμετρο του....αυτό συνεπάγεται....μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα....

----------


## sweet dreams

Αυτό είναι πρόβλημα του site του καταστήματος και όχι δικό μας, εκτός αν θεωρείς ότι θα έπρεπε να έχουμε κάνει παρατήρηση στο κατάστημα ώστε να διορθώσει το λάθος PDF......
Ο τύπος του καλωδίου είναι ο σωστός και έτσι ακριβώς αναγράφεται πάνω στο καρούλι του εργοστασίου, τώρα αν εσένα σου έδωσαν άλλο καλώδιο θα ρίξεις ευθύνες σε μας;;; μιλάμε σοβαρά τώρα ή κάνουμε πλάκα για να περνάει η ώρα;;
Τότε όταν θα πηγαίνει κάποιος για να ψωνίσει κάτι που του έχουμε υποδείξει εμείς, να παίρνει κι' εμάς μαζί του μήπως του δώσουν κάτι λάθος............

Να δούμε και ο Mειδάνης πότε θα διορθώσει το λάθος που του επεσήμανα το πρωί......

----------


## kosnik67

Πρέπει να είναι κι άλλα προϊόντα με λάθος περιγραφή στον Καυκά.
π.χ. πρόσφατα αγόρασα αυτό:
https://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/ilekt...t-xopoy_95068/
Το καλώδιο πάνω του γράφει 23AWG...

----------


## Mesazon

Να κάνω και εγώ μια ερώτηση σχετικά με το θέμα.
Το παρακάτω καλώδιο είναι προτιμότερο να χρησιμοποιηθεί αντί του τηλεφωνικού PET για εξωτερική χρήση?
Να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι θέλω να χρησιμοποιηθεί για data και όχι πχ για είσοδο τηλεφωνικής γραμμής γραμμής στο χώρο μου.

http://www.panduit.com/heiler/Specif...SFTPCableW.pdf

----------


## sweet dreams

Αφού το θέλεις για DATA δεν κάνει το τηλεφωνικό, αυτό θα χρησιμοποιήσεις, για πόσα μέτρα όμως μιλάμε;;

----------


## Mesazon

Περίπου 20-25 μέτρα.
Ένα PET που υπάρχει ήδη μπορώ και αυτό να το χρησιμοποιήσω για data? 
Δηλαδή από την μια να το καρφώσω σε ένα patch panel και από την άλλη να το τερματίσω σε κάποιο keystone ή πριζάκι ΕΤΗ?

----------


## sweet dreams

Το PET που λες είναι UTP και κατηγορία που σ' ενδιαφέρει;; γιατί στο Link έχεις CAT 7, από μέτρα εντάξει είσαι.

----------


## GeorgeH

Χαιρετώ τους καλωδιακούς ειδήμονες. Επειδή εν κατέω πράμα που λένε και στην Κρήτη, όσον αφορά στο setup που έχω παραθέσει στο ποστ μου εδώ, 
τι καλώδιο πρέπει να επιλέξω; UTP Cat6 θα μου πείτε αλλά προς τι οι τόσες διαφορετικές υλοποιήσεις;

Στη δική μου την περίπτωση, θέλω από μπροστά στο ρούτερ 3-4μ UTP μέχρι PoE, μετά ως προς τη ζεύξη 10μ περίπου UTP από PoE σε κεραία 1 με το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του να είναι εκτός (ανοδος στην ταράτσα και στον ιστό) και άλλα 10μ από κεραία 2 σε PoE (+ελάχιστο από PoE σε switch). Για πίσω πρόσβαση θέλω 10μ, εξωτερικά κυρίως, από switch που θα καταλήγει σε άλλο AP εσωτερικό. Χρειάζομαι FTP/STP θωρακισμένο καλώδιο; Τυχόν συμβουλές και λινκς θα εκτιμηθούν.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Installation Requirements
> •
> 7 mm socket wrench or screwdriver
> •
> Shielded Category 5 (or above) cabling with drain wire should be used for all wired Ethernet connections and should be grounded through the AC ground of the PoE.
> We recommend that you protect your networks from harmful outdoor environments and destructive ESD events with industrial‑grade, shielded Ethernet cable from Ubiquiti Networks. For more details, visit www.ubnt.com/toughcable
> •
> Surge protection should be used for all outdoor installations. We recommend that you use two Ethernet Surge Protectors, model ETH-SP, one near the LiteBeam and the other at the entry point to the building. The ETH-SP will absorb power surges and safely discharge them into the ground.


https://dl.ubnt.com/guides/LiteBeam_...C-Gen2_QSG.pdf

----------


## GeorgeH

Ο πεθερός μου όταν περνούσε καλώδια από την κολώνα της ΔΕΗ για το σπίτι πέρασε και PET χοντρό μαύρο για τηλεφωνία το οποίο είναι 4ζευγο (συνεστραμμένα τα ζεύγη όπως και στο UTP).
Αυτό το καλώδιο που το είχε πάρει σε χοντρή καλούμπα 300μ+ έχει περισσέψει. Μας κάνει για την εγκατάσταση αυτη;

----------


## sweet dreams

Είναι UTP ή τηλεφωνικό;; τι γράφει επάνω;;

Είναι θωρακισμένο ή όχι;; θέλεις να το γειώσεις όπως προτείνει η εταιρία ή όχι;;

----------


## GeorgeH

> Είναι UTP ή τηλεφωνικό;; τι γράφει επάνω;;
> 
> Είναι θωρακισμένο ή όχι;; θέλεις να το γειώσεις όπως προτείνει η εταιρία ή όχι;;


Μου είπαν ότι είναι 4ζευγο PET που περνάνε μέχρι την πρίζα εισαγωγή της τηλεφωνίας μέσα στο σπίτι. Είναι μαύρο πιο χοντρό αγορασμένο από Καυκά. Δεν είμαι στο νησί και δεν μπορώ να δω τι γράφει.
Δε θα έλεγα ότι θέλω να κάνω κάτι έξτρα, τουναντίον προσπαθώ να γλυτώσω effort. Με λίγα λόγια δλδ δε θέλω να το γειώσω. Το θέμα είναι αν κάνει

----------


## sweet dreams

> Μου είπαν ότι είναι 4ζευγο PET που περνάνε μέχρι την πρίζα εισαγωγή της τηλεφωνίας μέσα στο σπίτι. Είναι μαύρο πιο χοντρό αγορασμένο από Καυκά. Δεν είμαι στο νησί και δεν μπορώ να δω τι γράφει.
> Δε θα έλεγα ότι θέλω να κάνω κάτι έξτρα, τουναντίον προσπαθώ να γλυτώσω effort. Με λίγα λόγια δλδ δε θέλω να το γειώσω. Το θέμα είναι αν κάνει


Tετράζευγο PET και από τον Καυκά είναι και αυτό, αλλιώς θα είναι τέτοιο, γι' αυτό λέω να κοιτάξει κάποιος αν είναι τηλεφωνικό ή UTP.
Το PET UTP δεν είναι πιο χοντρό από τα άλλα, το τηλεφωνικό είναι.

----------


## GeorgeH

> Tετράζευγο PET και από τον Καυκά είναι και αυτό, αλλιώς θα είναι τέτοιο, γι' αυτό λέω να κοιτάξει κάποιος αν είναι τηλεφωνικό ή UTP.
> Το PET UTP δεν είναι πιο χοντρό από τα άλλα, το τηλεφωνικό είναι.


Ωραία. Επειδή λοιπόν δεν είναι κανείς στο νησί απλά προσπαθώ να βγάλω μια άκρη. 
Αυτό το καλώδιο είναι πιο χοντρό άρα είναι PET τηλεφωνικό. Όταν έδειξα φωτό με το εσωτερικό από το UTP PET (4 ζεύγη συνεστραμμένα) στον πεθερό μου, ηλεκτρολόγος παλιός, μου λέει μας κάνει το καλώδιο έτσι είναι και αυτό που έχω περάσει με 0,8 πάχος (;;; :Wink: . Ας δεχτούμε ότι είναι λοιπόν PET τηλεφωνικό, δεν κάνει για τη δουλειά μου;

----------


## sweet dreams

Όχι, δεν κάνει το τηλεφωνικό για DATA σε καμία περίπτωση. Η συστροφή που έχει το τηλεφωνικό στα ζευγάρια δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την συστροφή που έχουν τα ζευγάρια στο UTP.
Στο τηλεφωνικό υπάρχει μια απλή συστροφή απλά για να βρίσκουμε τα ζευγάρια, στο UTP το κάθε ζευγάρι έχει συστροφή με διαφορετικό βήμα η κάθε μία για να ακυρώνονται οι παρεμβολές από το ένα ζευγάρι στο άλλο.

----------


## GeorgeH

> Όχι, δεν κάνει το τηλεφωνικό για DATA σε καμία περίπτωση. Η συστροφή που έχει το τηλεφωνικό στα ζευγάρια δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την συστροφή που έχουν τα ζευγάρια στο UTP.
> Στο τηλεφωνικό υπάρχει μια απλή συστροφή απλά για να βρίσκουμε τα ζευγάρια, στο UTP το κάθε ζευγάρι έχει συστροφή με διαφορετικό βήμα η κάθε μία για να ακυρώνονται οι παρεμβολές από το ένα ζευγάρι στο άλλο.


Τώρα κατά τύχη κοιτούσα το αντίστοιχο ποστ σου blast from the past!
Thanks mate!

----------


## Mesazon

Το καλώδιο του παρακάτω link είναι PET? Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε εξωτερικό χώρο μέσα σε spiral?
Αναγράφει χαρακτηριστικά:
Conductor/insulator:23 AWG solid copper with foamed skin PE
Cable jacket: LSZH

http://www1.panduit.com/heiler/Speci...ldedSFTP-W.pdf

----------


## slalom

Ειναι για LAN Cat 7

----------


## Ikarak

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,ήρθε η ώρα να αναστήσω το θέμα, διότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, θα χρειαστεί να περάσω εναέριο τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο ή PET.

Part 1) 

Μετρήσαμε την ταχύτητα από το κεντρικό BOX του ΟΤΕ στο οποίο τερματίζει το μονοκόμματο τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο που έρχεται απευθείας από το ΚΑΦΑΟ κι εκεί το router κλειδώνει 219 με 227mbps.
  

Part 2)

Από το κεντρικό BOX που μετρήσαμε μέχρι το σπίτι μου έρχεται άλλο ένα εναέριο καλώδιο το οποίο δεν ξεπερνά τα 45 μέτρα με όλες τις κούρμπες ( το ακολουθήσαμε από το BOX μέχρι το σπίτι μου με τον τεχνικό) και καταλήγει στο box της πολυκατοικίας όπου εκεί το router κλειδώνει μεταξύ 153 - 160mbps.

 

Θεωρώ πως η απώλεια σχεδόν 70mbps σε 45 καλωδιακά μέτρα είναι τεράστια και μη φυσιολογική. Δοκιμάσαμε και αλλαγή ζεύγους από το κεντρικό Box και πάλι τα ίδια. 
Παρατήρησα πως το καλώδιο εκτός του ότι είναι κατακίτρινο από την υγρασία, στη διαδρομή του, έρχεται εξ'επαφής 3 φορές με καλώδια της ΔΕΗ.

Την Τετάρτη θα έρθει τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ και αυτό που υποπτεύομαι είναι πως θα δοκιμάσει να μου δώσει άλλο ζεύγος από το ΚΑΦΑΟ εφόσον υπάρχει διαθέσιμο.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως δε νομίζω πως θα μπορέσει να "κερδίσει" τα 70mbps που χάνονται στο τελευταίο καλώδιο με ένα καλύτερο ζεύγος από το ΚΑΦΑΟ, οπότε θα ήθελα να το αλλάξω ούτως η άλλως.

Εννοείται πως θα συνεννοηθώ με τον Τεχνικό του OTE να το περάσει αυτός/συνδέσει αυτός γιατί γνωρίζω πως είναι παράνομο να το κάνω ο ίδιος. Το ερώτημα είναι τι είδους καλώδιο ???
Το καλώδιο είναι εναέριο και περνάει από κολώνα σε κολώνα και μετά σε πολυκατοικία. Μπορούμε να τραβήξουμε νέο καλώδιο από το Box, χρησιμοποιώντας τις ήδη υπάρχουσες κολώνες και τοποθετώντας έναν ατσάλινο στύλο έξω από την οικεία μου, ώστε το καλώδιο να έρθει απευθείας από το κεντρικό Box μέχρι το σπίτι χωρίς να διασταυρωθεί πουθενά με άλλα καλώδια ρεύματος/τηλεφώνου.

Το μήκος του καλωδίου δε θα ξεπεράσει τα 30 μέτρα, διότι εγώ θα το φέρω χωρίς κούρμπες και θα γλιτώσω σχεδόν 15 μέτρα. ( εννοείται πως θα πάρω παραπάνω μέτρα για σιγουριά )
Ο λόγος που σκέφτομαι το εναέριο είναι επειδή τα εναέρια τηλεφωνικά καλώδια έρχονται με ενσωματωμένο συρματόσχοινο για να μην κάνουν "κοιλιά" και φυσικά έχουν πάρα πολλές στρώσεις προστασίας όπως αυτό εδώ :


Είναι το μόνο το οποίο βγαίνει με διατομή 0.8mm2.

Του Καυκά το PET που χρησιμοποιώ καιρό τώρα και είναι αυτό που έχετε προτείνει στα προηγούμενα πόστ, έχει διάμετρο 0.6mm, ενώ το καλώδιο με τα πολλά ζεύγη του ΟΤΕ που καταλήγει στο Box της οικείας έχει διάμετρο 0.8mm. Επίσης δε μπορεί καλώδιο με διάμετρο 0.6mm να έχει την ίδια διατομή.

Όλη αυτή η συζήτηση γίνεται για να με βοηθήσετε κι εγώ στη συνέχεια να φανώ χρήσιμος στους υπόλοιπους μέσα από τις δοκιμές κι όχι "για να την πω σε κάποιον ή στους πωλητές του Καυκά που μπερδεύουν τη διάμετρο με τη διατομή".

Δυστυχώς το εναέριο που έψαξα εδώ στην Ελλάδα, μπόρεσα να το βρω μόνο στον Αυγέρη με 10 ζεύγη το λιγότερο, οπότε και μου είναι άχρηστο αλλά και το κόστος θα ανέβει πολύ, οπότε σκέφτηκα για Τηλεφωνικό - Τηλεφωνικό PET με διατομή όμως 0.8.

Help me out.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Γραφείο που ξέρω στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, περνάει από την μία άκρη της Ασκληπιού στην άλλη με συρματόσκοινο και οπτική ίνα.
Δεν ξέρω πως.
Μήπως να το ψάξεις παραπάνω

----------


## GregoirX23

@Ikarak 
Αυτό το εναέριο καλώδιο δεν είναι ευθύνη οτε;  :Thinking:  Αν πρέπει να βάλουν..έννοια σου και ξέρουν αυτοί τι θα βάλουν.. 
Δε νομίζω να δεχτούν να πάρεις το καλώδιο εσύ για μέρος που αφορά αυτούς..  
Πάντως..πολύ απότομη πτώση ρε παιδί μου.. Τα εναέρια γενικά δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο.. Τα είπαμε και στο άλλο νήμα..
Μήπως φταίει και το boxάκι στο όλο θέμα; Φαίνεται λίγο σπαγγέτι..

----------


## minas

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,ήρθε η ώρα να αναστήσω το θέμα, διότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, θα χρειαστεί να περάσω εναέριο τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο ή PET.
> 
> Part 1) 
> 
> Μετρήσαμε την ταχύτητα από το κεντρικό BOX του ΟΤΕ στο οποίο τερματίζει το μονοκόμματο τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο που έρχεται απευθείας από το ΚΑΦΑΟ κι εκεί το router κλειδώνει 219 με 227mbps.
>   
> 
> Part 2)
> 
> ...


Υπάρχουν διάφορα προβλήματα στο ερώτημά σου, και φοβάμαι ότι το καλώδιο είναι το λιγότερο φλέγον.
Το καλώδιο στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι, ανήκει στον ΟΤΕ. Όσο καλή διάθεση και να δείξει ο τεχνικός, δεν προβλέπεται να αντικατασταθεί από εσένα, αλλά μόνο από τον ίδιο τον ΟΤΕ. Συνήθως για αυτό γίνεται εργολαβία, και προφανώς εγκαθίσταται πολύζευγο καλώδιο που εξυπηρετεί και άλλους συνδρομητές. Για τα νούμερα που έχεις εσύ, θα εκπλαγώ πολύ εάν αποφασίσουν να περάσουν νέο καλώδιο.
Η πτώση είναι πράγματι υπολογίσιμη, αλλά δεν οφείλεται απαραίτητα σε κακό/προβληματικό καλώδιο. Η αναζήτηση θα πρέπει να γίνει από την πλευρά του ΟΤΕ, και μόνο εκείνοι μπορούν να καταλήξουν σε σχέδιο δράσης (ή μη). Εάν ο τεχνικός πεδίου αποφασίσει ότι υπάρχει πράγματι πρόβλημα, μπορεί να αναμιχθούν και άλλοι τεχνικοί, που έχουν πρόσβαση και στις μετρήσεις του DSLAM.

----------


## MyISLM

Να ρωτήσω και γω τα πιο εμπειρα μελη του forum.

Κοιτάζω για αντικατάσταση του μέχρι τώρα εγκατεστημένου μη συνεστραμενου μονόκλονου καλωδίου απο το box του οτε μεχρι κεντρική πρίζα μονοκατοικίας(απόσταση όχι μεγαλύτερη από 8 μέτρα). Βλέπω οτι τονίζετε οτι η διατομή μεταξύ τηλεφωνικού(pet) και cat utp είναι διαφορετική (το τηλεφωνικό είναι μεγαλύτερο) και θα ήθελα (stubbornly  :Razz: ) να βάλω τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο με διατομή 0,8mm.

Δείτε αυτό και αυτο .

Εκτιμάτε πως είναι κατάλληλα κάποιο απο τα δυο παραπάνω ;

Λετε μηπως χάσω σε ταχύτητα επειδή δεν θα είναι συνεστραμμένα ; και οτι ένα συνεστραμένο μικρότερης διατομής 23AWG θα ήταν καλύτερα ; Θα έχω θεματα θορύβου (απο καταιγίδες και αλλες ηλεκττρομαγνητικές παρεμβολές) λόγω μή μόνωσης με τα παραπάνω;

α επίσης κοίταζα και αυτό

Ας μας πεί κάποιο πιο εμπειρο σε παρόμοιες εγκαταστάσεις μέλος πως γινεται η γείωση του καλωδίου. Σύνδεση μπλεντάζ με την γείωση του σπιτιού ;

Βλέπω σε αυτό "Δεν συνίσταται η χρήση του σε μόνιμα υγρό περιβάλλον", οπότε θεωρητικά σε περιοχές που υπάρχει μεγάλη υγρασία πολυ συχνα κατα τη διάρκεια του χρόνου δεν θα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιείται

Επίσης θα ήθελα να τερματίζει σε keystone rj11 αντί για βιδωτή εξωτερική πρίζα (μέχρι τώρα είχα οτε). Ξέρετε που μπορώ να βρω keystone rj11 για ηλεκτρονική παραγγελία από ελλάδα ;

Τα φώτα σας και τις γνώμες σας

----------


## sweet dreams

*Γενικές πληροφορίες*
Έχουμε διαπιστώσει ότι στα sites των καταστημάτων μπορεί να υπάρχουν ανακριβείς πληροφορίες για τα προιόντα τους, τις διατομές(το πιο συχνό μπέρδεμα γίνεται με την διατομή και την διάμετρο) των καλωδίων, κ.λ.π., το καλύτερο είναι η επίσκεψη στο κατάστημα και το ιδανικό με το παχύμετρο στο χέρι.
Ο ΟΤΕ για χιλιόμετρα ή αρκετές εκατοντάδες/δεκάδες μέτρα(από τις καμπίνες) φέρνει μέχρι τον κατανεμητή μας τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο και όχι UTP, οπότε συνεχίζουμε και εμείς αν θέλουμε με τηλεφωνικό χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Σε PSTN τηλεφωνία λόγω της ύπαρξης της τάσης στην τηλεφωνική γραμμή έχει νόημα να έχουμε καλώδιο με μεγάλη διατομή αγωγών ώστε να μην έχουμε πτώση τάσης ειδικά όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με μεγάλες αποστάσεις καλωδίωσης, σε μικρές αποστάσεις ή σε ευρυζωνική γραμμή δεν χρειάζεται τόσο μεγάλη διατομή(0.8mm2), μπορούμε να βάλουμε και μικρότερης διατομής χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Υπάρχει η παρανόηση ότι τo UTP CAT6 έχει πάντα μεγαλύτερη διατομή αγωγών από το CAT 5e, δεν ισχύει, θα πρέπει να ρωτήσουμε στο κατάστημα που θα το ζητήσουμε για να μας το διευκρινήσουν.  
Το καλώδιο PET που γράφει ότι δεν συνιστάται για μόνιμα υγρό περιβάλλον, εννοεί να βρίσκεται μόνιμα μέσα σε νερό ή να χρησιμοποιηθεί για άμεση ταφή, δεν έχει πρόβλημα από την υγρασία της ατμόσφαιρας, αλλιώς πας σε πιο ειδικές κατηγορίες.

*Γενικά περί γειώσεων*
Η γείωση των θωρακισμένων καλωδίων(τηλεφωνικών, FTP, STP, SFTP, Coaxial, κ.λ.π.) θα πρέπει να γίνεται κάτω από συγκεκριμένους κανόνες και προδιαγραφές.
Τα σημεία που θα γειωθεί το καλώδιο θα πρέπει να έχουν το ίδιο δυναμικό αλλιώς θα υπάρχει διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ των σημείων με αποτέλεσμα την δημιουργία προβλήματος που είναι γνωστό ως βρόχος γείωσης(Ground loop).
Σε ιδανικές συνθήκες όταν έχουμε εγκαταστήσει πολλά μέτρα θωρακισμένου καλωδίου, εκτός των δύο άκρων που είναι απαραίτητο να γειωθούν θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν και επιπλέον λήψεις γειώσεων της θωράκισης οι οποίες θα καταλήγουν στο ίδιο σημείο γείωσης και με προσεκτική μελέτη του πάχους των καλωδίων που γειώνουν τα διαφορετικά σημεία.
Επειδή όπως καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι κάτι τέτοιο σε οικιακό και γενικά περιβάλλον απλού χρήστη είναι ανέφικτο, τότε πάμε στην λύση της γείωσης του ενός μόνου άκρου που και αυτό κάτω από ορισμένες συνθήκες μπορεί να δημιουργήσει προβλήματα γνωστά σαν φαινόμενο "κεραίας" ή προβλήματα σε τυχόν έκθεση του καλωδίου σε κρουστικές υπερτάσεις.
Λόγω της μεγάλης απόστασης του ενός άκρου από το σημείο γείωσης η μεταλλική θωράκιση συμπεριφέρεται σαν ένα τεράστιο καλώδιο το οποίο δεν θα μπορέσει να διοχετεύσει τις ανεπιθύμητες συχνότητες στην γη και σε άλλη περίπτωση τις κρουστικές υπερτάσεις.
Αν τώρα βάλουμε καλώδιο θωρακισμένο και το οποίο δεν θα το γειώσουμε καθόλου, μπορεί να έχουμε τις παρακάτω καταστάσεις ανάλογα με τις συνθήκες περιβάλλοντος που θα βρεθεί.
1:Να έχουμε χειρότερη συμπεριφορά από ένα αθωράκιστο καλώδιο επειδή το καλώδιο θα εκτεθεί σε συγκεκριμένες συχνότητες ηλεκτρομαγνητικού θορύβου τον οποίο δεν θα μπορεί να τον αποβάλει.
2:Nα έχουμε την ίδια συμπεριφορά με ένα αθωράκιστο καλώδιο, γιατί απλά το καλώδιο δεν περνάει από πηγές υψηλού ηλεκτρομαγνητικού θορύβου.
3:Nα έχει ελαφρώς καλύτερη συμπεριφορά από ένα αθωράκιστο καλώδιο γιατί ίσως να μπορέσει να προστατέψει από πολύ μικρές πηγές θορύβου οι οποίες δεν είναι ικανές να δημιουργήσουν μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα στην αγείωτη θωράκιση.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση πρωτεύοντα ρόλο παίζει η σωστή τοποθέτηση του καλωδίου ώστε να είναι μακριά από ισχυρές πηγές ηλεκτρομαγνητικού θορύβου, αλλιώς θα πρέπει να γίνει πολύ προσεκτική γείωση της θωράκισης.

Διάφορα Links με αναφορές και συζητήσεις από αυτά που έχουμε πει κατά καιρούς για την γείωση των θωρακισμένων καλωδίων
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk%3AShielded_cable
https://www.truecable.com/blogs/cabl...shielded-cable
https://www.mouser.com/pdfdocs/alpha...lded-Cable.pdf
https://perens.com/2018/07/03/how-sh...thernet-cable/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground_loop_(electricity)
http://users.sch.gr/siliadakis/image...ise_ground.pdf
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...73#post6348973

Το καλώδιο είναι καλύτερο να το τερματίζεις σε πρίζα, η σύνδεση είναι πιο σωστή και σταθερή, το φις μπορεί να δημιουργήσει προβλήματα που δεν φαίνονται με την πρώτη ματιά.

----------


## slalom

> Να ρωτήσω και γω τα πιο εμπειρα μελη του forum.
> 
> Κοιτάζω για αντικατάσταση του μέχρι τώρα εγκατεστημένου μη συνεστραμενου μονόκλονου καλωδίου απο το box του οτε μεχρι κεντρική πρίζα μονοκατοικίας(απόσταση όχι μεγαλύτερη από 8 μέτρα). Βλέπω οτι τονίζετε οτι η διατομή μεταξύ τηλεφωνικού(pet) και cat utp είναι διαφορετική (το τηλεφωνικό είναι μεγαλύτερο) και θα ήθελα (stubbornly ) να βάλω τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο με διατομή 0,8mm.
> 
> Δείτε αυτό και αυτο .
> 
> Εκτιμάτε πως είναι κατάλληλα κάποιο απο τα δυο παραπάνω ;
> 
> Λετε μηπως χάσω σε ταχύτητα επειδή δεν θα είναι συνεστραμμένα ; και οτι ένα συνεστραμένο μικρότερης διατομής 23AWG θα ήταν καλύτερα ; Θα έχω θεματα θορύβου (απο καταιγίδες και αλλες ηλεκττρομαγνητικές παρεμβολές) λόγω μή μόνωσης με τα παραπάνω;
> ...


Προφανως η οδευση ειναι προστατευμενη απο υγρασιες ετσι?

Εγω θα εβαζα cat6 σαν αυτο στην εικονα

Ειναι πολυ μικρη η αποσταση και δε θα εχεις απωλειες, και κυριως παρεμβολες

Αυτο βεβαια το τερματιζεις οπως θες

----------


## MyISLM

Αυτό περί ανακρίβειας (είτε ηθελημένης είτε άθελης) χαρακτηριστικών παραγγελιών απο μακρια ξαναπές το. Οπως και η διαφορά μεταξύ διατομής και διαμέτρου καλό είναι να τονίζεται συχνά παραβλέπεται και άθελα  :Razz: 

sweet dreams σε ευχαριστούμε για την εξαιρετική ανάλυση περι γειώσεων. Το κομμάτι αυτό της γνώσης είναι απο ηλεκτρολογία, ηλεκτροτεχνία ; γιατί και στα ηλεκτρικά κυκλώματα στη σχολή δεν μπορώ να πω πως εμαθα κάτι σχετικό με θόρυβο και γειώσεις. Είναι τμήμα ύλης ηλεκτρολογικών εγκαταστάσεων ; (Ενδιαφέρον θεμα η σωστή μελετη γειώσεων  :Smile:  )

Ε δεν θα ελεγα οτι ειναι προστατευμένο απο υγρασίες και βροχές απο εξωτερικό τοίχο έρχεται (δεν εχει και κανενα σκεπαστρο που να εξεχει η σκεπή). Πάντως εδώ που θελω να το βαλω (Σέρρες) έχει τρελή ομίχλη / υγρασία (χαμηλή) το χειμώνα που δεν βλεπεις την τυφλα σου ωρες ωρες.

Και γω για cat 6 slalom σκεφτομουν αρχικά αλλα μετά τις περιπέτειες που είχα με πολλες αποσυνδέσεις (συν του οτι τωρα λογω συνθηκών δεν μπορεις να βγεις και εξω για να δεις για καλώδιο και με το παχυμετρο ειδικότερα  :Thinking:   :Whistle: ),  διαβασα και threads εδω και κατέληξα όπως ο προλαλήσας sweet dreams ανέφερε οτι εμπιστευόμαστε το τηλεφωνικό.

Το μη συνεστραμμένο που έχει τώρα έρχεται στην κεντρική πρίζα (είναι και η μόνη) κάνει επαφή με τα καλώδια του οτε με απλή συστροφή στο μεταλικό box του οτε και κλειδώνω στα 14 Mbps. Προφανώς και θα παραγγείλω μαζί με το καλώδιο και scotchlok για να μην εχω υγρασίες στην ενωση (που ηταν να είχε καμια οριολωρίδα να γινόταν σωστά η δουλειά, αλλά θα μου πείς τι ψάχνεις τώρα ;  :Blink:  ). Βεβαια πολυ αμφιβάλω αν το μεταλικό κουτί του οτε δεν παίρνει νερό οταν βρέχει  :Thinking: 

Όταν είδα την την ακάλυπτη συστροφή (ούτε μονωτική δεν είχε) είχε γίνει ο χαλκός μαύρος. Τα αποσύστρεψα τα ετριψα να γυαλισουν με sandpaper και τα ξανασυνεστρεψα. Προφανως ετσι οπως είναι τωρα δεν ειναι καλα και δεν πρεπει να μεινει ετσι.

Απο εκείνη τι στιγμή έχει 22ώρες συγχρονισμένο χωρις καμια διακοπή (είχα τουλαχιστον τρεις αποσυγχρονισμούς ανα ημερα τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες, εντάθηκε ιδιαίτερα με το stayathome ). Πάντως θελω να το δω να κρατα συγχρονισμό 3-4 εικοσιτετράωρα για να ηρεμήσω και να μην το εχω εγνοια  :Razz: 

Απλά σε σχέση με το καλώδιο του οτε, ο χαλκος που ερχεται μεσα στο σπίτι μοιάζει με τρίχα (στο πάχος) και γι' αυτό είπα αν μπορώ να κερδίσω έστω και λίγο σε ταχύτητα λόγω μείωσης της εξασθένισης καλό θα είναι (γι αυτό και η σκεψη μου για 0,8mm). Wen't ballistic I know που λενε  :Razz: 

Απλά είδα στον καυκά για το συνήθως προτεινούμενο και χρησιμοποιούμενο του adslgr λέει Ακτινικά υγρομονωτικό οτι ειναι όχι. Και λεώ εντάξει δεν θα το βαλουμε και στην θαλασα, ούτε θα δεχεται πιδακες νερού για να θέλουμε κάποιο IP rating αλλά αν υπάρχει ένα αρκετα υγρό περιβάλλον αυτό είναι οι Σέρρες  :Thumb down:  . Sweet dreams για πες σε τι λυση θα πήγαινε κάποιος αν ήταν σε Νορβηγία - Καναδά - Αλάσκα ; Ξέρετε τι λενε better safe than sorry. Γι αυτό και ρωτάω  :Wink: 

Πάντως προσωπικά θα μου άρεσε από άποψης ηλεκτρικής επαφής σε σχεση με τον τερματισμό, αντί της εξωτερικής πρίζας με στήριξη και επαφή μέσω βιδώματος, αυτή με pushdown - keystone. Απλά είναι λίγο niche. Υπάρχει κάποιος που να την διαθέτει ηλεκτρονικά (rj45 keystone έχουνε, οχι όμως rj11) ; Γιατί δεν το έχω δει να υπάρχει πουθενα για ηλεκτρονική παραγγελία απο Ελλάδα.

Sweet dreams λες οτι λογω μηχανικών καταπονήσεων (λόγω του οτι θα είναι στον αέρα το rj11 keystone) θα είναι καλύτερα η βιδωτή πρίζα ; 

Παρεπιπτόντως είχα και πρίζα οτέ μέχρι πρότεινος οποτε θα παρω και μια εξωτερική τωρα. Γι αυτό και οι ερωτήσεις περί καλύτερης συνδεσμολογίας keystone - βιδώματος  :Wink:

----------


## minas

> Αυτό περί ανακρίβειας (είτε ηθελημένης είτε άθελης) χαρακτηριστικών παραγγελιών απο μακρια ξαναπές το. Οπως και η διαφορά μεταξύ διατομής και διαμέτρου καλό είναι να τονίζεται συχνά παραβλέπεται και άθελα 
> 
> sweet dreams σε ευχαριστούμε για την εξαιρετική ανάλυση περι γειώσεων. Το κομμάτι αυτό της γνώσης είναι απο ηλεκτρολογία, ηλεκτροτεχνία ; γιατί και στα ηλεκτρικά κυκλώματα στη σχολή δεν μπορώ να πω πως εμαθα κάτι σχετικό με θόρυβο και γειώσεις. Είναι τμήμα ύλης ηλεκτρολογικών εγκαταστάσεων ; (Ενδιαφέρον θεμα η σωστή μελετη γειώσεων  )
> 
> Ε δεν θα ελεγα οτι ειναι προστατευμένο απο υγρασίες και βροχές απο εξωτερικό τοίχο έρχεται (δεν εχει και κανενα σκεπαστρο που να εξεχει η σκεπή). Πάντως εδώ που θελω να το βαλω (Σέρρες) έχει τρελή ομίχλη / υγρασία (χαμηλή) το χειμώνα που δεν βλεπεις την τυφλα σου ωρες ωρες.
> 
> Και γω για cat 6 slalom σκεφτομουν αρχικά αλλα μετά τις περιπέτειες που είχα με πολλες αποσυνδέσεις (συν του οτι τωρα λογω συνθηκών δεν μπορεις να βγεις και εξω για να δεις για καλώδιο και με το παχυμετρο ειδικότερα  ),  διαβασα και threads εδω και κατέληξα όπως ο προλαλήσας sweet dreams ανέφερε οτι εμπιστευόμαστε το τηλεφωνικό.
> 
> Το μη συνεστραμμένο που έχει τώρα έρχεται στην κεντρική πρίζα (είναι και η μόνη) κάνει επαφή με τα καλώδια του οτε με απλή συστροφή στο μεταλικό box του οτε και κλειδώνω στα 14 Mbps. Προφανώς και θα παραγγείλω μαζί με το καλώδιο και scotchlok για να μην εχω υγρασίες στην ενωση (που ηταν να είχε καμια οριολωρίδα να γινόταν σωστά η δουλειά, αλλά θα μου πείς τι ψάχνεις τώρα ;  ). Βεβαια πολυ αμφιβάλω αν το μεταλικό κουτί του οτε δεν παίρνει νερό οταν βρέχει 
> ...


Για το μήκος που συζητάς, όποιο καλώδιο και να πάρεις από αυτά που έχουν προταθεί, δεν θα έχει μετρήσιμη διαφορά.
Επίσης, το ποιό καλώδιο και τί είδος τερματισμού δεν είναι δύο διαφορετικά ερωτήματα. Εάν θέλεις keystone, θα πάρεις καλώδιο διατομής που προορίζεται για αυτό, για βέλτιστο τερματισμό. Επίσης μπορείς κάλλιστα να βάλεις RJ11 κλιπ σε RJ45 keystone.

----------


## MyISLM

Μήνά ενδιαφέρον και λογικό σκεπτικό (αντιστοιχα κατάλληλο καλώδιο διατομής για να έχω βέλτιστη επαφή με το keystone).

Δημιουργείται ηλεκτρική επαφή το ίδιο καλά συνδέοντας rj11 αρσενικό βύσμα σε rj45 θυλική υποδοχή σαν το συνέδεα σε rj11  θυλικό ;

Σκέπτηκα να κάνω το παρακάτω:

χρήση του 0.80mm (και να καταργήσω εντελώς και το πλακέ τηλεφωνικό στην άκρη)

Σύνδεση του 0.8mm σε αυτή την οριολωρίδα (Λέει οτι υποστηρίζει μέχρι και 0.8mm). Σύνδεση στο άλλο άκρο ενός ζευγαριού (απο τα 4) απο utp (μονόκλωνου) και τερματισμός του συνεστραμμένου utp με rj11. Τοποθέτηση οριολωρίδας μέσα σε πλαστικό κουτί (για ηλεκτρολογικά) και βίδωμά του στον τοίχο.

Ας υποθέσουμε οτι το μονόκλωνο utp δεν θα μετακινείται οπότε δεν υφίσταται μηχανικές καταπονήσεις.

Αυτό που αναρωτιέμαι είναι αν συνεστραμμένο ζευγάρι utp που θα πρεσαριστεί στο rj11 θα σφίγγει το ίδιο καλά (μηχανική στήριξη), όσο με ενα πλακέ τηλεφωνικό που έχει και το εξωτερικό περίβλημα και στηρίζεται - πρεσάρεται πολύ καλά.

Αν το κάνω έτσι πέραν του ερωτήματος οσον αφορά τη μηχανική στηριξη στο rj11 κλιπ, μηπως η χρηση συστροφής καλωδίου data (utp) που μεταφέρει σήματα δημιουργεί πρόβλημα ;

Γιατί αναφέρθηκε σε προηγούμενη απάντηση οτι η συστροφή  του καλωδίου data (utp) είναι και πιο σφιχτή/κοντινή σε σχεση με αυτή του τηλεφωνικού.

----------


## sweet dreams

> .................


Σε τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο υπάρχει ότι θέλεις σαν προδιαγραφές, το θέμα είναι πόσο εύκολα το βρίσκεις και στην ποσότητα που θέλεις.

Με θωράκιση ταινίας αλουμινίου


Jelly filled


Άμεσης ταφής


Μπορείς να βάλεις κάποιο από αυτά ή αν θέλεις και κάτι περισσότερο(λέμε τώρα), να το βάλεις μέσα σε σωλήνα.

Υπάρχουν πρίζες(χωνευτές και εξωτερικές) με σύστημα keystone, Το ότι η σύνδεση σε μία σταθερή πρίζα είναι καλύτερη δεν χρειάζεται να το συζητήσουμε περαιτέρω.
Αν δεν σου αρέσουν οι εξωτερικές πρίζες, μπορείς να πάρεις χωνευτή και να την βάλεις σε κουτί εξωτερικό.

- - - Updated - - -

Δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμη την "διαστροφή" για τοποθέτηση UTP στην κεντρική τηλεφωνική γραμμή μετά από όλα αυτά που έχουμε πει πιο πάνω....  :Thinking:

----------


## MyISLM

Να είσαι καλα sweet dreams με εκανες να σκασει το χειλακι μου. Σε καλό να σου βγεί  :ROFL:   :Razz: 

Η διαστροφή είναι οτι αποφευγω ετσι τη μικροτερη διατομή του πλακέ τηλεφωνικού για την τελική ένωση με το rj11. Γι αυτό και μόνο utp μονόκλωνο. Εκτος αν προτείνετε ή προτείνεται κατι που μπορώ να βαλω αντί του πλακέ τηλεφωνικού που να εχει λιγο μεγαλυτερη διατομή.

Η διαστροφή μου με τη διατομή είναι οτι βαζω μεγαλυτερη διατομη (πέραν της σταθερότητας της γραμμής) μπας και βγαλω απο τη μυγα ξίγκι στο συγχρονισμό.

Αν λετε οτι δημιουργει θεμα η συστροφή του UTP τοτε το ενα μη συνεστραμμένο ζεύγος του utp αντί για πλακέ για να σφίξει στο rj11 πως φαίνεται ;

----------


## sweet dreams

Ποιο είναι το πλακέ τηλεφωνικό;; δεν πιστεύω να εννοείς το προεκτάσεως που απαγορεύεται δια ροπάλου.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Σε τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο υπάρχει ότι θέλεις σαν προδιαγραφές, το θέμα είναι πόσο εύκολα το βρίσκεις και στην ποσότητα που θέλεις.
> 
> Με θωράκιση ταινίας αλουμινίου
> 
> 
> Jelly filled
> 
> 
> Άμεσης ταφής
> ...


Αυτά δε νομίζω να είναι για οικιακή χρήση ε; 
Βλέπω ότι έχουν πολλά ζεύγη & προδιαγραφές οτε.. 
Ούτε συστροφή δεν έχουν μάλλον.. Μιας και είναι τηλεφωνικά..  :Thinking: 
Επίσης ποια η διαφορά ενός τέτοιου σαν τα πάνω με φύλλο αλουμινίου στη χρήση τηλεφωνίας σε σύγκριση με ένα ftp; 
Και δεν αναφέρομαι στο ότι το ftp είναι για δίκτυο με εξοπλισμό που απαιτεί γείωση.. 
Αναφέρομαι σε περίπτωση που χρησιμοποιηθούν για τηλεφωνία..

https://www.meidanis.gr/kalwdia/meta...l-kalwdio.html
Εδώ δεν βλέπω συστροφή.. 
https://www.electromes.gr/el/proiont....61000354.html
Εδώ βλέπω..  :Thinking:  
Αυτό το τελευταίο με τα λίγα ζεύγη μάλλον κάνει και για οικιακή χρήση..  :Thinking:

----------


## MyISLM

Ποιά είναι η μεγαλύτερη διατομή που ασφαλώς μπορεί να πάρει το rj11 με ασφάλεια; προφανώς 0,8mm δεν μπορεί να πάρει (γι αυτό βαζω και την οριολωρίδα,  για να το πρεσαάρω στο rj11 το μεγαλυτερα επιτρεπτό)

- - - Updated - - -




> Ποιο είναι το πλακέ τηλεφωνικό;; δεν πιστεύω να εννοείς το προεκτάσεως που απαγορεύεται δια ροπάλου.



Εννοώ το κλασσικό πλακέ πχ αυτό


Btw το προεκτάσεως πολύ λεπτό το βλέπω. Που χρησιμοποιείται  (τηλεφωνια μόνο ?  :Thinking: );

----------


## sweet dreams

> Αυτά δε νομίζω να είναι για οικιακή χρήση ε; 
> Βλέπω ότι έχουν πολλά ζεύγη & προδιαγραφές οτε.. 
> Συστροφή μάλλον δεν έχουν ε; Μιας και είναι τηλεφωνικά.. 
> Επίσης ποια η διαφορά ενός τέτοιου σαν τα πάνω με φύλλο αλουμινίου στη χρήση τηλεφωνίας σε σύγκριση με ένα ftp; 
> Και δεν αναφέρομαι στο ότι το ftp είναι για δίκτυο με εξοπλισμό που απαιτεί γείωση.. 
> Αναφέρομαι σε περίπτωση που χρησιμοποιηθούν για τηλεφωνία..


Yπάρχουν και με λίγα ζεύγη, πήρα κάποια από τον κατάλογο εντελώς ενδεικτικά, το Jelly filled π.χ. στην φωτογραφία γράφει ότι έχει και 2Χ...

Έχουν την τυπική συστροφή για να μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις τα ζευγάρια.

Η διαφορά, εκτός της συστροφής του FTP είναι στην διατομή, το FTP έχει διατομή αγωγών 23AWG που μεταφράζεται σε 0.26mm2 ενώ τα τηλεφωνικά μπορείς να τα βρεις σε πολύ μεγαλύτερη.

----------


## GregoirX23

Άρα αυτή είναι η μόνη διαφορά των 2 τύπων σε χρήση τηλεφωνίας; 
Επίσης η μεγαλύτερη διατομή του χαλκού βοηθάει γενικά; Και αν ναι.. Ο χαλκός στο δρόμο 0.4mm δεν είναι; Άρα ποια η ουσία;

----------


## sweet dreams

> Ποιά είναι η μεγαλύτερη διατομή που ασφαλώς μπορεί να πάρει το rj11 με ασφάλεια; προφανώς 0,8mm δεν μπορεί να πάρει (γι αυτό βαζω και την οριολωρίδα,  για να το πρεσαάρω στο rj11 το μεγαλυτερα επιτρεπτό)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εννοώ το κλασσικό πλακέ πχ αυτό
> 
> ...


Έχεις πει στο πρώτο post ότι θέλεις να πάρεις ένα καλώδιο και να το βάλεις από το BOX του OTE μέχρι την πρίζα



> Κοιτάζω για αντικατάσταση του μέχρι τώρα εγκατεστημένου μη συνεστραμενου μονόκλονου καλωδίου απο το box του οτε μεχρι κεντρική πρίζα μονοκατοικίας


Παίρνεις λοιπόν ένα καλώδιο και το βάζεις από το BOX σε μία πρίζα και τέλος, τα υπόλοιπα που λες για οριολωρίδες, rj11 και άλλα διάφορα που κολλάνε;;  :Thinking:

----------


## MyISLM

> Αυτά δε νομίζω να είναι για οικιακή χρήση ε; 
> Βλέπω ότι έχουν πολλά ζεύγη & προδιαγραφές οτε.. 
> Ούτε συστροφή δεν έχουν μάλλον.. Μιας και είναι τηλεφωνικά.. 
> Επίσης ποια η διαφορά ενός τέτοιου σαν τα πάνω με φύλλο αλουμινίου στη χρήση τηλεφωνίας σε σύγκριση με ένα ftp; 
> Και δεν αναφέρομαι στο ότι το ftp είναι για δίκτυο με εξοπλισμό που απαιτεί γείωση.. 
> Αναφέρομαι σε περίπτωση που χρησιμοποιηθούν για τηλεφωνία..
> 
> https://www.meidanis.gr/kalwdia/meta...l-kalwdio.html
> Εδώ δεν βλέπω συστροφή.. 
> ...


Εκείνα με τα πολλά ζεύγη χρησιμοποιούνται απο οτε και παρόχους είτε εναερίως είται υπογείως απο το τελευταίο ενεργό σημείο του παρόχου (dslam απο ΑΚ ή KV) μέχρι την οικοδομή  - last mile και προφανως καθε ζευγος αντιστοιχεί σε ενα συνδρομητή.

Αναφερουν αντί να βάλω αυτό να εβαζα ένα συνεστραμμενο ζεύγος από αυτό

----------


## sweet dreams

> Άρα αυτή είναι η μόνη διαφορά των 2 τύπων σε χρήση τηλεφωνίας; 
> Επίσης η μεγαλύτερη διατομή του χαλκού βοηθάει γενικά; Και αν ναι.. Ο χαλκός στο δρόμο 0.4mm δεν είναι; Άρα ποια η ουσία;


Για να μην τα ξαναγράφω, post #135.

----------


## slalom

> Δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμη την "διαστροφή" για τοποθέτηση UTP στην κεντρική τηλεφωνική γραμμή μετά από όλα αυτά που έχουμε πει πιο πάνω....


Ποιο ειναι το προβλημα σου?
Δεν εχει θωρακιση?

Να το πω αλλιως, το εβαλες καπου και δε δουλεψε?

----------


## MyISLM

> Έχεις πει στο πρώτο post ότι θέλεις να πάρεις ένα καλώδιο και να το βάλεις από το BOX του OTE μέχρι την πρίζα
> 
> Παίρνεις λοιπόν ένα καλώδιο και το βάζεις από το BOX σε μία πρίζα και τέλος, τα υπόλοιπα που λες για οριολωρίδες, rj11 και άλλα διάφορα που κολλάνε;;



Δεν σας είπα είναι η άλλη διαστροφή μου. χεχε  :Embarassed:  :Razz: 

Αλλαξα γνώμη και είπα τελικά να καταργήσω την πρίζα εντελώς και να τερματίζω σε rj11 κατευθείαν. Προφανως με 0,8mm δεν μπορώ να πρεσαρω. Γι αυτό και η οριολορίδα να βαλω ενα 0,6 mm χαλκινο που θα μπορεί να πρεσαρεται οριακα. Γι αυτό και ανεφερα το utp γιατ ο καυκας εν εχει αυτό  :Evil:

----------


## sweet dreams

> Ποιο ειναι το προβλημα σου?
> Δεν εχει θωρακιση?


Tα γράφω όσο πιο αναλυτικά γίνεται στο post #135, υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένες χρήσεις για το καθένα.

Το "πρόβλημα" μου(λέμε τώρα) λοιπόν είναι το παραπάνω, ότι ανάλογα τις συνθήκες τοποθετούμε και το ανάλογο καλώδιο, δεν ανακαλύψαμε την Αμερική με το UTP και το βάζουμε όπου βρούμε, απλά πράγματα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν σας είπα είναι η άλλη διαστροφή μου. χεχε 
> 
> Αλλαξα γνώμη και είπα τελικά να καταργήσω την πρίζα εντελώς και να τερματίζω σε rj11 κατευθείαν. Προφανως με 0,8mm δεν μπορώ να πρεσαρω. Γι αυτό και η οριολορίδα να βαλω ενα 0,6 mm χαλκινο που θα μπορεί να πρεσαρεται οριακα. Γι αυτό και ανεφερα το utp γιατ ο καυκας εν εχει αυτό


Τα καλώδια προεκτάσεως που μας έδειξες πιο πάνω τα ξεχνάς μία και καλή.

Δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμη τι θα σου προσφέρει η οριολωρίδα μέσα στο δωμάτιο που είναι η πρίζα, πέρα από το να σου προσθέσει επιπλέον συνδέσεις στην γραμμή, κάτι φυσικά που προσπαθούμε να αποφεύγουμε όσο μπορούμε.

----------


## MyISLM

Αυτό θα έκανε για το πρεσάρισμα στο rj11 ;

----------


## sweet dreams

Θα βάλεις καλώδιο συναγερμού στην τηλεφωνική γραμμή;; μάλλον τζάμπα γράφουμε, καιρός να αποχωρήσω, καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## MyISLM

- - - Updated - - -

Προφανώς κάποιος που δεν εχει διαβασει datasheet ή δεν έχει δουλέψει ολα τα ήδη καλωδίων ίσως να μην ξερει τη διαφορά του τηλεφωνικού συναργεμού από τηλεφωνικού pet.

Αυτό.  :Smile:

----------


## sweet dreams

Σου λέμε τι είναι το σωστό να κάνεις και συνεχίζεις τα δικά σου σαν να αγνοείς εντελώς ότι και να σου γράφουμε ή να μην τα διαβάζεις καθόλου, "στου κουφού την πόρτα, όσο θέλεις βρόντα".
Θέλουμε να βοηθήσουμε και το αποδεικνύουμε έμπρακτα, αλλά απ' ότι φαίνεται δεν θέλεις εσύ να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## MyISLM

Δεν το αμφισβητησα οτι υπάρχει διαθεση για βοήθεια. Απλά κάνω διερευνητικές ερωτήσει παράλληλα. Σαν τοn περιεργο 5χρονο που θελει να εξερευνήσει τον κόσμο.  :Razz: 

Αυτό το χιλιοεπωμένο pet μπορεί να τερματιστεί πρεσσαριζόμενο σε RJ11 κατευθείαν (να αποφύγω και την πρίζα εντελώς);   γιατι δεν μου φαινεται οτι μπορεί. Ισως να κάνω και λαθος. Λόγω διαμμέτρου εννοώ. Δεν το εχω και μπροστά μου. (Αυτό που ελεγες για την επιλογή απο κοντα με παχυμετρο)

Αμα δεν εχεις καποιον να σου πεί οτι το συναγερμου τηλεφωνικό δεν θα έκανε ποτε, όπως και το utp (που εχει προαναφερθει πολλές φορές in your defence)  :Smile:

----------


## sweet dreams

Φυσικά και μπορεί να τερματιστεί, αλλά το ξαναλέμε και θα το ξαναλέμε, καλύτερα να πάει και να τερματιστεί σε πρίζα.

----------


## MyISLM

Λεω μονο και μονο κατευθείαν τερματισμό για να αποφυγω τις ενωσεις το βίδωμα της πριζας + αλλες 2 επαφες μεχρι το modem. Ναι τώρα θα μου πεις σιγα τις απώλειες και δεν θα ελεγα πως θα εχεις αδικο 

Προφανώς απο οσα έχεις αναφέρει η πρίζα είναι καλύτερη λόγω: του οτι το κεντρικό καλωδιο όντας σταθερό στο τοίχο δεν θα είναι καταπονείται τραβα εδω τραβα εκεί / βαλε βγαλε, επισης λογω δυνατότητα για εύκολη εναλλαγή συσκευών που προσφερει η πρίζα. Πιθανή καταστροφή του rj11 βυσματος που θα σε αφησει ετσι αν ειναι του κεντρικού καλωδίου.

Ξεχνάω κατι ;

Αν δεν ηταν για εξωτερική χρήση θα εβαζα αυτό

Προφανώς για εξωτερική θεωρείται μη κατάλληλο αν μη τι αλλο λογω ελλειψης εξωτερικού περιβλήματος. Σωστα;

Ρωτουσα και ξαναρωτουσα για του συναγερμού γιατί ήταν το μονο 0,8μμ με εξωτερικό περίβλημα και αναφερόταν ως τηλεφωνικό.

Δεν βλεπω διαθεσιμο κανενα 0,8mm τηλεφωνικό με περίβλημα στο internet. Σίγουρα θα βαλω το pet τηλεφωνικό 0,6mm παραγγελία. Είπα μπας και βρω κανενα κατάλληλο 0,8mm διαθεσιμο.

Πειραματιζόμενος με τη μεγαλυτερη διατομή να δω αν εχει καμια ελαχιστη διαφορά στο συγχρονισμό, αν και ναι οκ είναι λιγα τα μετρα

----------


## sweet dreams

Έχουμε αναλύσει τα πλεονεκτήματα της πρίζας. 
Το καλώδιο ραζίμ που έχεις στο Link το βάζαμε παλιά στις εσωτερικές εγκαταστάσεις και έχει εγκαταλειφθεί εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, το ξεχνάς.
Στο post #135 γράφω



> Σε PSTN τηλεφωνία λόγω της ύπαρξης της τάσης στην τηλεφωνική γραμμή έχει νόημα να έχουμε καλώδιο με μεγάλη διατομή αγωγών ώστε να μην έχουμε πτώση τάσης ειδικά όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με μεγάλες αποστάσεις καλωδίωσης, σε μικρές αποστάσεις ή σε ευρυζωνική γραμμή δεν χρειάζεται τόσο μεγάλη διατομή(0.8mm2), μπορούμε να βάλουμε και μικρότερης διατομής χωρίς πρόβλημα.


Αν το είχες διαβάσει δεν θα επέμενες για καλώδιο 0.8mm2 και 8 μέτρα απόσταση, να έλεγα ότι είχες να βάλεις 200 μέτρα να καταλάβω την επιμονή.

----------


## MyISLM

> Αν το είχες διαβάσει δεν θα επέμενες για καλώδιο 0.8mm2 και 8 μέτρα απόσταση, να έλεγα ότι είχες να βάλεις 200 μέτρα να καταλάβω την επιμονή.


Its's not you it's me που λενε, μου αρεσει παντα το κατι παραπάνω όσο irrational και αν ακουγεται. Στη συγκεκριμενη περίπτωση μεγαλυτερη διατομή.

Πχ Αν είναι να πάρω ενα καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας που θα πρεπει να μπορεί να πχ 1Α το πιθανότερο είναι διαλέξω διατομή που να αντεχει 5Α  :Smile:  :Razz:  Γιατί μπορεί αργότερα να θελησω να του φορτώσω 3Α (χωρίς να ξέρω απο την αρχή)

----------


## sweet dreams

Αυτά που λες όπως καταλαβαίνεις είναι ότι να' ναι. 
Άλλη περίπτωση είναι το καλώδιο ρεύματος που θα χρειαστεί να "φορτώσεις" περισσότερα ampere(λέμε τώρα) και φυσικά αυτά ισχύουν για μια μπαλαντέζα και όχι για τις εσωτερικές εγκαταστάσεις(δηλαδή δεν θα βάλεις στον φωτισμό 6αρια καλώδια μήπως και τυχόν κρεμάσεις κάποια ηλεκτρική κουζίνα από το ταβάνι) και άλλο το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο και ειδικά αυτό που θέλεις να βάλεις εσύ και είναι 8 μέτρα μήκος.
Η βασική διαφορά που σου διαφεύγει είναι ότι στην τηλεφωνία πάμε προς τα κάτω στην τάση γιατί έχουμε πλέον ευρυζωνική και οπτική και πάμε και προς την πλήρη κατάργηση του χαλκού και επίσης εσύ προσωπικά δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κανένα επιπλέον "φόρτωμα" στην γραμμή, είναι αποκλειστικά θέμα παρόχου.
Άρα στην τηλεφωνία σιγά-σιγά έχουμε πάει σε μικρότερες διατομές αγωγών χωρίς να υπάρξει ποτέ η περίπτωση να χρειαστεί αύξηση, αντίθετα κάποια στιγμή πάπαλα και ο χαλκός και οι διατομές.

----------


## slalom

> Δεν βλεπω διαθεσιμο κανενα 0,8mm τηλεφωνικό με περίβλημα στο internet. Σίγουρα θα βαλω το pet τηλεφωνικό 0,6mm παραγγελία. Είπα μπας και βρω κανενα κατάλληλο 0,8mm διαθεσιμο.
> 
> Πειραματιζόμενος με τη μεγαλυτερη διατομή να δω αν εχει καμια ελαχιστη διαφορά στο συγχρονισμό, αν και ναι οκ είναι λιγα τα μετρα


Ξεκολλα απο τη διαμετρο, ειναι το λιγοτερο σημαντικο απο θωρακιση και θορυβο
Και βαλε μια διπλη πριζα οπως προτεινεται

----------


## GregoirX23

Όπως είπα κ πριν.. 
Από το α.κ η την καμπίνα δεν έρχεται 0.4mm; Άρα στην ουσία δεν έχει και μεγάλο νόημα να βάλουμε μεγαλύτερη διατομή εκτός αν  είμαστε στο 5ο όροφο.. Σωστά η κάνω λάθος;   
Επίσης όταν υπάρχει voip απ'ότι κατάλαβα δεν εξυπηρετεί κάπου η μεγαλύτερη διατομή.. 
Να υποθέσω ούτε στο συγχρονισμό..  
Αλήθεια, τα παλιά κόκκινα/μπλε που είχαν τα κτίρια για το τηλέφωνο, τι διατομή να είναι; Μου φαίνονται πιο χοντρά από του utp.. 
Ακόμη, το φύλλο αλουμινίου που έχει το pet που είδα πίσω, σε τηλεφωνία, που γειώνεται;

----------


## sweet dreams

Ποιος είπε ότι έρχεται από το AK ή την καμπίνα 0.4mm2;; αν ερχόταν ειδικά από το AK τέτοιο και για μερικά χιλιόμετρα δεν θα έφτανε η τάση ούτε για τον κωδωνισμό, πάει αυτό.
Για τα υπόλοιπα περί διατομών κ.λ.π., είπα ότι υπάρχουν στο post #135 και επιπλέον και στο post #162.
Το φύλλο αλουμινίου που έχει το τηλεφωνικό PET γειώνεται εκεί που θα γειωθεί και το φύλλο αλουμινίου που έχει το FTP, SFTP, κ.λ.π. τα γράφω και αυτά αναλυτικά στο post #135 και στην παράγραφο περί γειώσεων.

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτά που λες όπως καταλαβαίνεις είναι ότι να' ναι. 
> Άλλη περίπτωση είναι το καλώδιο ρεύματος που θα χρειαστεί να "φορτώσεις" περισσότερα ampere(λέμε τώρα) και φυσικά αυτά ισχύουν για μια μπαλαντέζα και όχι για τις εσωτερικές εγκαταστάσεις(δηλαδή δεν θα βάλεις στον φωτισμό 6αρια καλώδια μήπως και τ*υχόν κρεμάσεις κάποια ηλεκτρική κουζίνα από το ταβάνι*) και άλλο το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο και ειδικά αυτό που θέλεις να βάλεις εσύ και είναι 8 μέτρα μήκος.
> Η βασική διαφορά που σου διαφεύγει είναι ότι στην τηλεφωνία πάμε προς τα κάτω στην τάση γιατί έχουμε πλέον ευρυζωνική και οπτική και πάμε και προς την πλήρη κατάργηση του χαλκού και επίσης εσύ προσωπικά δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κανένα επιπλέον "φόρτωμα" στην γραμμή, είναι αποκλειστικά θέμα παρόχου.
> Άρα στην τηλεφωνία σιγά-σιγά έχουμε πάει σε μικρότερες διατομές αγωγών χωρίς να υπάρξει ποτέ η περίπτωση να χρειαστεί αύξηση, αντίθετα κάποια στιγμή πάπαλα και ο χαλκός και οι διατομές.


 :Worthy:  :Respekt:

----------


## GregoirX23

Άρα αν κατάλαβα καλά η διατομή δεν παίζει ρόλο στο θέμα του συγχρονισμού.. 
Και εφόσον επιλέξουμε pet με θωράκιση για τηλεφωνία, θα πρέπει να έχουμε φροντίσει για σημεία γείωσης.. 
Αν δεν το γειώσουμε είναι το ίδιο λάθος με το να πάρεις ftp και να μη το γειώσεις..  

Την παρατήρηση για το 0.4mm την έκανα - υπέθεσα, βάσει αυτού του προγράμματος..  
Το οποίο αναφέρει για την εξασθένιση:
0.4mm  13,81dB/Km
0.51mm 11,9dB/Km 
0.64mm  8,62dB/Km 
Και τον τρόπο που υπολογίζουμε την εξασθένιση στο xdsl σήμερα.. Οπότε υπέθεσα ότι είναι 0.4mm το default.. 
Άρα έκανα λάθος για τη διατομή..

- - - Updated - - -

Ακόμα.. Ένα σχόλιο για αυτά..
Δεν ξέρω αν τα είδες στο άλλο νήμα που τα είχα βάλει.. 
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=h...me=false&dov=1
https://www.cablinginstall.com/home/...reened-cabling

----------


## MyISLM

Να κλείσουμε το offtopic.

Προφανώς η αναλογία δεν ειναι 100% αντιστοιχίσιμη. Αλλά την έβαλα επειδή ηθελα να μοιραστώ το σκεπτικό μου. 

Σχετικά με τις ηλεκτρολογικές εγκαταστάσεις: Μάλλον δεν με ξέρεις καλά. Πριν τη μεταβίβαση ακινήτου έχω ξηλώσει όλη την ηλεκτρολογική εγκατασταση (και αυτά του θερμοσίφωνα) και το 99% του πινακα & όλα τα τηλεφωνικά σε φαση τσοπ shop, οπότε μη μου λες οτι μπορεί να τα χρειαστώ για κουζίνα (γιατί μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθούν και εκεί). Τι θα τα εκανε ο νεος ιδιοκτητης ; ειχε σκοπο να τα ξηλωσει ολα και να κανει ανακαίνηση. 

Οσον αφορά την μείωση της τάσης με την ευρυζωνικότητα πόσο έχει αλλάξει ; ~50V ac με ανοικτό ακουστικό, και 5-10V dc. Πόσο αλλάζει στο vdsl (ρωταω γιατί δεν το εχω ψαξει) ;

Προφανώς και πάμε σε ολοκληρωτική κατάργηση του χαλκού αφού έχουμε ήδη FTT C & B, τα dslam μας πλησιάζουν επικινδυνα (yes pun intended) !!!

Υπάρχει και optiland εδω στις Σέρρες που δίνει symmetric FTTH και wimax σε καλές τιμές. Ο λόγος που δεν εβαλα; Δεν είμαι κάτοικος μόνιμος και δεν θελω τετοιου είδους επενδύσεις για εγκατασταση υπό καθεστώς προσωρινότητας.

Αν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για κοιμάμαι ησυχος είναι χειριστώ τα 8 μέτρα που είναι στην ευθύνη μου σα να ηταν διακόσια. Μπορεί εγω να θέλω να τραβήξω απο την κεντρική πρίζα ενα 20 μετρο ετομο πλακε. Makes sense  τότε το 0,8 ; δεν ξερω, ίσως.  

Επισης όσον αφορά στην αναλογία με την γραμμή. Aν μου δίνει μεσω σωλήνα Φ16 internet ενώ θα έπρεπε να μου δίνει με Φ32, εγω ας έχω έτοιμο ενα Φ32 στο σπίτι και ας μου δινει με Φ16. Μπορεί να μην καταφερω επιπλέον φόρτωμα αλλα θα είμαι ησυχος οτι απο πλευράς μου είναι ολα εντάξει.

Και δω ας κλεισουμε το offtopic  :Razz:

----------


## sweet dreams

> Άρα αν κατάλαβα καλά η διατομή δεν παίζει ρόλο στο θέμα του συγχρονισμού.. 
> Και εφόσον επιλέξουμε pet με θωράκιση για τηλεφωνία, θα πρέπει να έχουμε φροντίσει για σημεία γείωσης.. 
> Αν δεν το γειώσουμε είναι το ίδιο λάθος με το να πάρεις ftp και να μη το γειώσεις..  
> 
> Την παρατήρηση για το 0.4mm την έκανα - υπέθεσα, βάσει αυτού του προγράμματος..  
> Το οποίο αναφέρει για την εξασθένιση:
> 0.4mm  13,81dB/Km
> 0.51mm 11,9dB/Km 
> 0.64mm  8,62dB/Km 
> ...


Χωρίς να βάλουμε κάποια όρια στο θέμα της διατομής των καλωδίων δεν μπορούμε να το πάρουμε σαν θέσφατο ότι η διατομή δεν παίζει ρόλο, έχουμε αντιμετωπίσει πάμπολες φορές προβλήματα σε εγκαταστάσεις που είχε τοποθετηθεί καλώδιο προεκτάσεως για να πάει η γραμμή από το ένα δωμάτιο στο άλλο και δεν μιλάμε για εκατοντάδες μέτρα στις συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις.
Άρα όλα με όριο και εντός προδιαγραφών.

Άλλο πράγμα η εξασθένηση του τηλεφωνικού σήματος και άλλο πράγμα η πτώση τάσης λόγω της απόστασης, της διατομής των αγωγών, κ.λ.π.

Όσον αφορά το πρώτο Link και τις δοκιμές της Bicsi το είχα αναφέρει από το 2014, μάλιστα τότε μας είχε κάνει εντύπωση αλλά είχα ψάξει και είχα βρει κάποιες αναφορές σχετικά με την αξιοπιστία αυτών των test επειδή προσπαθούν να καταρρίψουν βασικές αρχές των ηλεκτρονικών χρησιμοποιώντας συγκεκριμένες τεχνικές σε επίπεδο εργαστηρίου.
Για το δεύτερο μόλις έχω χρόνο θα το κοιτάξω.

- - - Updated - - -




> Να κλείσουμε το offtopic.
> 
> Προφανώς η αναλογία δεν ειναι 100% αντιστοιχίσιμη. Αλλά την έβαλα επειδή ηθελα να μοιραστώ το σκεπτικό μου. 
> 
> Σχετικά με τις ηλεκτρολογικές εγκαταστάσεις: Μάλλον δεν με ξέρεις καλά. Πριν τη μεταβίβαση ακινήτου έχω ξηλώσει όλη την ηλεκτρολογική εγκατασταση (και αυτά του θερμοσίφωνα) και το 99% του πινακα & όλα τα τηλεφωνικά σε φαση τσοπ shop, οπότε μη μου λες οτι μπορεί να τα χρειαστώ για κουζίνα (γιατί μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθούν και εκεί). Τι θα τα εκανε ο νεος ιδιοκτητης ; ειχε σκοπο να τα ξηλωσει ολα και να κανει ανακαίνηση. 
> 
> Οσον αφορά την μείωση της τάσης με την ευρυζωνικότητα πόσο έχει αλλάξει ; ~50V ac με ανοικτό ακουστικό, και 5-10V dc. Πόσο αλλάζει στο vdsl (ρωταω γιατί δεν το εχω ψαξει) ;
> 
> Προφανώς και πάμε σε ολοκληρωτική κατάργηση του χαλκού αφού έχουμε ήδη FTT C & B, τα dslam μας πλησιάζουν επικινδυνα (yes pun intended) !!!
> ...


Άλλο είπα εγώ για την ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση και άλλο κατάλαβες εσύ, μάζεψε όσα καλώδια θέλεις, άλλωστε κι' εμείς το ίδιο κάνουμε, το θέμα είναι ότι τα βάζεις και τα ασφαλίζεις για συγκεκριμένο σκοπό, δεν χρειάζεται να βάλεις καλώδιο κουζίνας στον φωτισμό επειδή σου αρέσει η υπερβολή, από την άλλη είσαι ελεύθερος να κάνεις ότι σου αρέσει.




> Οσον αφορά την μείωση της τάσης με την ευρυζωνικότητα πόσο έχει αλλάξει ; ~50V ac με ανοικτό ακουστικό, και 5-10V dc. Πόσο αλλάζει στο vdsl (ρωταω γιατί δεν το εχω ψαξει) ;


Σε ευρυζωνική γραμμή δεν υπάρχει τάση για να λειτουργήσει το τηλέφωνο, την τάση την παίρνει από το router.

Kατά τα άλλα, απλά επειδή είμαστε σε τεχνολογικό Forum γράφουμε ποια είναι τα σωστά, εντός προδιαγραφών και χρήσιμα που μπορεί να εφαρμόσει κάποιος και μετά αυτός ας κάνει ότι τον φωτίσει ο Θεός και η Παναγία.

- - - Updated - - -




> Και εφόσον επιλέξουμε pet με θωράκιση για τηλεφωνία, θα πρέπει να έχουμε φροντίσει για σημεία γείωσης.. 
> Αν δεν το γειώσουμε είναι το ίδιο λάθος με το να πάρεις ftp και να μη το γειώσεις..


Το συγκεκριμένο ξεχάστηκε από το προηγούμενο post..

Aν για κάποιο λόγο πάρουμε θωρακισμένο καλώδιο(π.χ. δεν υπάρχει στο εμπόριο εκείνη την στιγμή PET αθωράκιστο) και δεν μπορούμε να το γειώσουμε, θα πρέπει για λόγους ασφαλείας να το τοποθετήσουμε όπως ακριβώς θα κάναμε σε ένα αθωράκιστο καλώδιο, δηλαδή να προσέξουμε να μην περνάει κοντά από ισχυρές πηγές ηλεκτρομαγνητικού θορύβου.
Φροντίζουμε να μονώσουμε καλά τα άκρα που είναι εκτεθειμένη η θωράκιση και ακολουθούμε τις οδηγίες τοποθέτησης ενός αθωράκιστου καλωδίου.

----------


## MyISLM

> δεν χρειάζεται να βάλεις καλώδιο κουζίνας στον φωτισμό επειδή σου αρέσει η υπερβολή, από την άλλη είσαι ελεύθερος να κάνεις ότι σου αρέσει.


Κατάλαβα καλά τι είπες  :Razz:  Απλά εκανα deflect.

Πες με υπερβολικό αλλά οταν πάω να αγοράσω πολυπριζο ή προεκταση παντα παω 10X 





> Σε ευρυζωνική γραμμή δεν υπάρχει τάση για να λειτουργήσει το τηλέφωνο, την τάση την παίρνει από το router.


Αυτό σε vdsl ;Εννοείς προφανώς οτι ρουτερ δουλευει σαν sip client fxs ata port.




> Kατά τα άλλα, απλά επειδή είμαστε σε τεχνολογικό Forum γράφουμε ποια είναι τα σωστά, εντός προδιαγραφών και χρήσιμα που μπορεί να εφαρμόσει κάποιος και μετά αυτός ας κάνει ότι τον φωτίσει ο Θεός και η Παναγία.


Προφανώς εντός προδιαγραφών πρέπει να γίνονται πάντα οι προτάσεις. Επαυξάνω περί αυτού.

Απλώς χειρίζομαι κάποιες προδιαγραφές ως ελάχιστες οπότε τείνω να πάω προς το άλλο ακρο - εντός προσωπικών ορίων  :Cool: . 

Πως το λέει το άλλο έχω κατι spare άσπρα μονόκλωνα 2.5mm2 θες να βάλουμε να ρίξουμε το attenuation ;  :ROFL: 

Give a man enough just enough wire gauge to hang him self

Μάλλον η παραπάνω πρόταση ανήκει στο τοπικ με τα ανέκδοτα  :Smile:

----------


## sweet dreams

Σε ευρυζωνική γραμμή η τηλεφωνία είναι το ίδιο σε ADSL ή VDSL, το τηλέφωνο συνδέεται στο ρούτερ και από εκεί παίρνει και την τάση για να δουλέψει.

----------


## MyISLM

Τι εννοείς με τον όρο ευρυζωνική ; γιατί μου ακουγεται πολυ γενικός ο όρος. Προφανως δεν ενννοείς το isdn.

- - - Updated - - -




> Σε ευρυζωνική γραμμή η τηλεφωνία είναι το ίδιο σε ADSL ή VDSL, το τηλέφωνο συνδέεται στο ρούτερ και από εκεί παίρνει και την τάση για να δουλέψει.


προφανως αυτό είναι voip. Οι γραμμές αυτές τι διαφορετικό έχουν και δεν εχουν τόνο ;

----------


## sweet dreams

Ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία

Έχουμε και νήμα στο Forum
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...85%CF%84%CF%8C

----------


## MyISLM

εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω  τον όρο ευρυζωνική γραμμή. Δεν έχει τόνο ; και αν όχι γίνεται για λόγους εξοικονόμησης πόρουν βλ εύρος ζώνης ;

----------


## sweet dreams

Aφού το γράφει στο Link




> Ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία είναι η τεχνολογία νέας γενιάς, βασισμένη σε νέες τεχνολογίες και συστήματα, που αντικαθιστά την σταθερή τηλεφωνία. Το κλασικό δίκτυο τηλεφωνίας για την επικοινωνία δύο συνδρομητών χρησιμοποιεί ένα ζεύγος χαλκού για να μετατρέπει την φωνή σε ηλεκτρικά σήματα. *Η ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία μετατρέπει τα φωνητικά σήματα σε μικρά πακέτα δεδομένων και τα μεταφέρει μέσω ίντερνετ (voice over broadband)*.


Δεν υπάρχει η τάση στην γραμμή ώστε να συνδεθεί κατευθείαν το τηλέφωνο πάνω σ' αυτή και να υπάρχει ο τόνος και η ομιλία αλλά πλέον είναι πακέτα δεδομένων, η μετατροπή γίνεται μέσα στο ρούτερ.

----------


## MyISLM

offtopic περαν του να μην εχω ταση εχω κάποια ωφέλη πέραν του voip αριθμού, σε ταχυτητα συγχρονισμό ή άλλα τεχνικά ωφέλη σε ηλεκτρικό επίπεδο ;

Γιατί το βλεπω σαν bug αντι για feature. έχει κάποια προδιαγραφή (πχ RFC) στο τί αλλάζει περαν του να μην εχει τάση η γραμμή; είναι υλοιποίηση των παρόχων χωρίς κάποιο ορισμενο πρωτόκολλο;

αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι ηλεκτρολογικά τι αλλαζει στην ευρυζωνική γραμμή σε σχεση απλή pstn που βαζω pots και εχω τονο

----------


## sdikr

> offtopic περαν του να μην εχω ταση εχω κάποια ωφέλη πέραν του voip αριθμού, σε ταχυτητα συγχρονισμό ή άλλα τεχνικά ωφέλη σε ηλεκτρικό επίπεδο ;
> 
> Γιατί το βλεπω σαν bug αντι για feature. έχει κάποια προδιαγραφή (πχ RFC) στο τί αλλάζει περαν του να μην εχει τάση η γραμμή; είναι υλοιποίηση των παρόχων χωρίς κάποιο ορισμενο πρωτόκολλο;
> 
> αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι ηλεκτρολογικά τι αλλαζει στην ευρυζωνική γραμμή σε σχεση απλή pstn που βαζω pots και εχω τονο


voip είναι,  όπως πλέον είναι όλα,  αυτό που αλλάζει είναι το σημείο που γίνεται μετατροπή απο voip σε Pstn (ή ότι άλλο) 
Στην ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία όπως την έχει ονομάσει ο ΟΤΕ γίνεται στο CPE (modem/router) του πελάτη.

----------


## MyISLM

Εγώ είμαι εξαίρεση που έχω adsl nova έχω κανονικά τόνο και μπορώ να καλώ και να χω και net ταυτόχρονα όπως παλιά ;.

Έχει πανω απο 3 ετη που το χω

Έχω χασει επισόδεια μάλλον

----------


## slalom

Και εγω εχω τονο, κανονικα οπως πριν

----------


## GregoirX23

Αυτό που αναφέρετε ως κανονικό τόνο, και τον οποίο παίρνετε από τη πρίζα του τοίχου, μέσω splitter, είναι emulated τύπος της  παλιάς γνωστής pstn/pots/tdm η οποία έρχεται με αυτή τη μορφή στο χώρο σας.. 
Ενώ πίσω στα μηχανήματα του παρόχου στο εκάστοτε α.κ η καμπίνα vdsl, πλέον μετατρέπεται μέσω του msan σε voip.. 
Με αυτό το τρόπο δεν καταλαβαίνουμε διαφορά, αλλά κάποιος ψυλλιασμένος μπορεί ίσως να το καταλάβει.. 
Η παλιά ατόφια pstn δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει πια..
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-service_access_node
https://carrier.huawei.com/ru/produc...ess/msan-dslam

- - - Updated - - -




> offtopic περαν του να μην εχω ταση εχω κάποια ωφέλη πέραν του voip αριθμού, σε ταχυτητα συγχρονισμό ή άλλα τεχνικά ωφέλη σε ηλεκτρικό επίπεδο ;
> 
> Γιατί το βλεπω σαν bug αντι για feature. έχει κάποια προδιαγραφή (πχ RFC) στο τί αλλάζει περαν του να μην εχει τάση η γραμμή; είναι υλοιποίηση των παρόχων χωρίς κάποιο ορισμενο πρωτόκολλο;
> 
> αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι ηλεκτρολογικά τι αλλαζει στην ευρυζωνική γραμμή σε σχεση απλή pstn που βαζω pots και εχω τονο


Στη παλιά pstn η τάση ερχόταν από το α.κ.. Τώρα δεν έχει τάση όπως αναφέρθηκε.. 
Στο voip ουσιαστικά η xdsl μας είναι σαν να μην έχει καθόλου τηλεφωνία μέχρι να συνδέσουμε το απαραίτητο ρούτερ, που θα έχει και το απαραίτητο sip account, και να συνδέσουμε τηλέφωνο στις αναλογικές εξόδους phone.. Εκεί πλέον παράγεται η τάση, στις εξόδους του ρούτερ.. 
Με ένα πολύμετρο φαίνονται αυτά..  
Όσο για τα οφέλη, στο link που μπήκε επάνω.. https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ευρυζωνική_τηλεφωνία
Ένα μειονέκτημα είναι ότι θες ups για να έχεις τηλέφωνο όταν πέφτει το ρεύμα.. Αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι με τα ασύρματα τηλέφωνα που έχουμε σχεδόν όλοι μας σήμερα, πάλι δεν θα έχουμε τηλέφωνο σε διακοπή ακόμα κ με pstn.. Οπότε πάλι θέλουμε ups.. Εκτός αν έχουμε κλασική συσκευή με καλώδιο..

- - - Updated - - -

Μου δημιουργήθηκε μια απορία.. 
Τα Mhz που βλέπουμε στις κατηγορίες καλωδίων δικτύου.. (Π.χ το cat5e είναι 100-350mhz το 6 ακόμα πιο πάνω..)
Έχει καμιά σχέση με τα mhz που βλέπουμε στις xdsl τεχνολογίες; (Βλέπε gfast.. Που έχει ψηλότερες συχνότητες 2-212 Mhz..)
Δηλαδή θέλω να πω..
Ο τύπος καλωδίου που θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε στη τηλεφωνία-ίντερνετ περισσότερο έχει καμιά επίδραση πάνω στο τύπο xdsl 
& τις ταχύτητες που θα λάβουμε μελλοντικά; Αν και το ψιλό απαντήσαμε χτες με το συγχρονισμό που λέγαμε πίσω.. 
Γενικά έχουν καμιά σχέση αυτά μεταξύ τους η όχι;  :Thinking:  
Θα μου πεις μέχρι τότε μπορεί να έχουμε ftth.. Αλλά λέμε τώρα..

----------


## minas

> Αυτό που αναφέρετε ως κανονικό τόνο, και τον οποίο παίρνετε από τη πρίζα του τοίχου, μέσω splitter, είναι emulated τύπος της  παλιάς γνωστής pstn/pots/tdm η οποία έρχεται με αυτή τη μορφή στο χώρο σας.. 
> Ενώ πίσω στα μηχανήματα του παρόχου στο εκάστοτε α.κ η καμπίνα vdsl, πλέον μετατρέπεται μέσω του msan σε voip.. 
> Με αυτό το τρόπο δεν καταλαβαίνουμε διαφορά, αλλά κάποιος ψυλλιασμένος μπορεί ίσως να το καταλάβει.. 
> Η παλιά ατόφια pstn δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει πια..
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-service_access_node
> https://carrier.huawei.com/ru/produc...ess/msan-dslam
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Παρότι βγαίνουμε λίγο εκτός θέματος, επιγραμματικά:
Ακόμη συναντάμε "ατόφιο" PSTN, ο αριθμός των τηλεφωνικών κέντρων που χρειάζονταν αντικατάσταση για να εκλείψει η διακοπτική τηλεφωνία ήταν μεγάλος.
Επίσης αν το θέμα της αδιάλλειπτης παροχής ρεύματος σε VoIP εξαρτιόταν μόνο πό τη δική μας πλευρά, θα ρυθμιζόταν πολύ εύκολα  με ένα UPS - κατ' ελάχιστο για το ρούτερ, αλλά και τηλεφωνικές συσκευές, ασύρματες ή και VoIP.
Το πρόβλήμα είναι ότι οι περισσότερες καμπίνες δεν έχουν μπαταρίες για εφεδρεία ρεύματος, οπότε ακόμη κι όταν έχουμε εμείς ρεύμα, δεν έχει το μόντεμ του DSLAM...
Αντίθετα, όλα τα Αστικά Κέντρα έχουν εξασφάλιση αδιάλλειπτης παροχής ρεύματος, επομένως η κλασική τηλεφωνία αλλά και η ευρυζωνική παροχή δικτύου είναι ακόμη πιο αξιόπιστες σε περίπτωση διακοπής για τους άτυχους που δεν έχουν αναβαθμισμένες καμπίνες.

Στο τελευταίο θέμα, που άπτεται και του θέματος, πράγματι τα MHz που βλέπεις στα καλώδια έχουν άμεση συσχέτιση με αυτά των τεχνολογιών διαμόρφωσης του σήματος.
Επειδή όμως όλες οι τεχνολογίες χαλκού αναπτύσσονται για να δουλέψουν με τα υπάρχοντα τηλεφωνικά καλώδια των τηλεφωνικών δικτύων, εν γένει δεν έχουν μεγάλες απαιτήσεις από εξωτικές καλωδιώσεις. Ακόμη και το κλασικό δισύρματο του ΟΤΕ θεωρείται επαρκές για τα "μικρά" μήκη καλωδίου που ενώνουν την καμπίνα με το σπίτι μας. Τούτου λεχθέντος, όσο ανεβαίνουν οι συχνότητες, τόσο περισσότερο επηρεάζει την ταχύτητα η ποιότητα και η κατάσταση του καλωδίου...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Παρότι βγαίνουμε λίγο εκτός θέματος, επιγραμματικά:
> Ακόμη συναντάμε "ατόφιο" PSTN, ο αριθμός των τηλεφωνικών κέντρων που χρειάζονταν αντικατάσταση για να εκλείψει η διακοπτική τηλεφωνία ήταν μεγάλος.
> Επίσης αν το θέμα της αδιάλλειπτης παροχής ρεύματος σε VoIP εξαρτιόταν μόνο πό τη δική μας πλευρά, θα ρυθμιζόταν πολύ εύκολα  με ένα UPS - κατ' ελάχιστο για το ρούτερ, αλλά και τηλεφωνικές συσκευές, ασύρματες ή και VoIP.
> Το πρόβλήμα είναι ότι οι περισσότερες καμπίνες δεν έχουν μπαταρίες για εφεδρεία ρεύματος, οπότε ακόμη κι όταν έχουμε εμείς ρεύμα, δεν έχει το μόντεμ του DSLAM...
> Αντίθετα, όλα τα Αστικά Κέντρα έχουν εξασφάλιση αδιάλλειπτης παροχής ρεύματος, επομένως η κλασική τηλεφωνία αλλά και η ευρυζωνική παροχή δικτύου είναι ακόμη πιο αξιόπιστες σε περίπτωση διακοπής για τους άτυχους που δεν έχουν αναβαθμισμένες καμπίνες.
> 
> Στο τελευταίο θέμα, που άπτεται και του θέματος, πράγματι τα MHz που βλέπεις στα καλώδια έχουν άμεση συσχέτιση με αυτά των τεχνολογιών διαμόρφωσης του σήματος.
> Επειδή όμως όλες οι τεχνολογίες χαλκού αναπτύσσονται για να δουλέψουν με τα υπάρχοντα τηλεφωνικά καλώδια των τηλεφωνικών δικτύων, εν γένει δεν έχουν μεγάλες απαιτήσεις από εξωτικές καλωδιώσεις. Ακόμη και το κλασικό δισύρματο του ΟΤΕ θεωρείται επαρκές για τα "μικρά" μήκη καλωδίου που ενώνουν την καμπίνα με το σπίτι μας. Τούτου λεχθέντος, όσο ανεβαίνουν οι συχνότητες, τόσο περισσότερο επηρεάζει την ταχύτητα η ποιότητα και η κατάσταση του καλωδίου...


Thanks για την απάντηση minas.. Στο τελευταίο την είχα την απορία η αλήθεια είναι..

----------


## Jazzer

Καλημέρα σε όλους !
Πριν λίγα χρόνια τοποθετήθηκε από το box του OTE στο ισόγειο του κτιρίου καλώδιο utp cat6, εντός πλαστικού σωλήνα για προστασία έως τον δεύτερο όροφο και από εκεί μέσα σε πλαστικό κανάλι εισέρχεται στο διαμέρισμα καταλήγοντας σε διπλή τηλεφωνική πρίζα. 
Μέχρι πριν 3 χρόνια υπήρχαν 2 τηλεφωνικές γραμμές (forthnet & cosmote), αλλά καταργήθηκε αυτή της forthnet, λόγω κάλυψης της περιοχής με vdsl από καμπίνα της cosmote.
Πρόκειται σε λίγες εβδομάδες να καλέσω ηλεκτρολόγο, προκειμένου να ξηλωθεί κανάλι που διέρχεται από την πρώτη πρίζα εντός του σπιτιού και καταλήγει σε 2 ακόμα διπλές τηλεφωνικές πρίζες. 
Ο λόγος είναι κυρίως αισθητικός, καθώς είναι εμφανές το κανάλι στους τοίχους και πρόκειται να βάψω το σπίτι, αλλά και διότι με την πρώτη πρίζα στην οποία έχει τοποθετηθεί τo speedport entry καθώς και το ασύρματο τηλέφωνο (ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία) καλύπτομαι πλήρως και δεν υφίσταται πλέον λόγος να υπάρχουν κι άλλες πρίζες, κατά την άποψη μου πάντα.
Το ερώτημα είναι αν θα πρέπει ο ηλεκτρολόγος να αποσυνδέσει το ζεύγος του utp που αφορά την καταργημένη τηλεφωνική γραμμή στο box και να το συνενώσει με την υπάρχουσα. Θα προσφέρει κάτι αυτό σε επίπεδο καλωδίωσης ή όχι ; 
Να σημειωθεί ότι θα αλλαχθεί και η διπλή τηλεφωνική πρίζα με νέα απλή, καθώς θα ξηλωθεί όπως είπαμε το κανάλι που διέρχεται εντός του σπιτιού.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων !  :One thumb up:

----------


## sweet dreams

Απαγορεύεται να χρησιμοποιούμε δύο ζευγάρια ή περισσότερα βραχυκυκλωμένα μεταξύ τους για να περάσουμε μία τηλεφωνική γραμμή.

----------


## Jazzer

> Απαγορεύεται να χρησιμοποιούμε δύο ζευγάρια ή περισσότερα βραχυκυκλωμένα μεταξύ τους για να περάσουμε μία τηλεφωνική γραμμή.


Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση !  :One thumb up: 
Επομένως δεν πειράζουμε κάτι στο box αλλά μέσα στο διαμέρισμα που θα τοποθετηθεί πλέον μονή τηλεφωνική πρίζα απλά θα αποσυνδεθεί το ζεύγος της καταργημένης γραμμής, σωστά ; Το ξήλωμα του καναλιού που διέρχεται εντός του σπιτιού εκτός από το αισθητικό κομμάτι, προσφέρει κάτι σε επίπεδο καλύτερης καλωδίωσης ;

----------


## sweet dreams

Καλό είναι η ανενεργή γραμμή να αποσυνδεθεί και από το BOX, βέβαια ανενεργή θα είναι αλλά δεν υπάρχει λόγος να είναι συνδεδεμένη.
Το κανάλι εκτός του αισθητικού κομματιού προσφέρει και προστασία από τυχόν κτυπήματα του καλωδίου, αν είναι προστατευμένο στο σημείο που περνάει είσαι εντάξει.

----------


## Jazzer

> Καλό είναι η ανενεργή γραμμή να αποσυνδεθεί και από το BOX, βέβαια ανενεργή θα είναι αλλά δεν υπάρχει λόγος να είναι συνδεδεμένη.
> Το κανάλι εκτός του αισθητικού κομματιού προσφέρει και προστασία από τυχόν κτυπήματα του καλωδίου, αν είναι προστατευμένο στο σημείο που περνάει είσαι εντάξει.


ΟΚ λοιπόν, θα αποσυνδεθεί στο box το ανενεργό καλώδιο της καταργημένης γραμμής !  :One thumb up: 
To καλώδιο που ξεκινάει από το box του OTE είναι προστατευμένο εντός πλαστικής σωλήνας για τον ήλιο κλπ. από το ισόγειο έως τον δεύτερο όροφο. Από εκεί και μέχρι να μπει στην πρώτη πρίζα του διαμερίσματος, έχει τοποθετηθεί μέσα σε κανάλι μήκους 6 μέτρων περίπου. Θεωρώ ότι υπάρχει μια σχετικά καλή προστασία που θα μας βγάλει μέχρι να έρθει το ftth από την cosmote στο περιστέρι. 2,3,4 χρόνια ακόμα, που θα πάει !  :Razz:  
Το extra κανάλι που θα ξηλωθεί είναι αυτό που καταλήγει στις 2 πρίζες που είπαμε.

----------


## panosfast

καλησπέρα με αφορμή αυτού του ποστ που είχα κάνει παλιότερα https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...32#post6372232 

τελικά έκανα αντικατάσταση του παλιού καλωδίου από την ρεκλετα μέχρι το ρούτερ με νέο τηλεφωνικό PET και η διαφορά που προέκυψε ήταν τις τάξης των 10mbps περίπου περισσότερο στο attainable rate 136167 kbit/s πριν και μετά 143818 kbit/s
Αν όμως μετρήσω πάνω στην ρεκλετα το attainable rate φτάνει στο 181613 kbit/s  υπενθυμίζω ότι η απόσταση από την ρεκλετα μέχρι το ρούτερ είναι 96 μέτρα.  Το ερώτημα που προκύπτει είναι το εξής 
υπάρχει  τρόπος με κάποιο converter να μετατρέψω το vdsl (χαλκό) σε fiber και μετά πάλι σε vdsl (χαλκό) ώστε να μηδενιστεί η απώλεια λόγο της απόστασης απο ρεκλετα σε ρούτερ;

----------


## jkoukos

Υπάρχουν αλλά δε νομίζω ότι θα κάνεις το βήμα λόγω κόστους (θα χρειαστείς ζεύγος).
Οικονομικότερη λύση είναι να βάλεις ένα Modem (ή ένα DSL Router σε Bridge mode) εκεί που είναι η ρεγκλέτα και να φέρεις με καλώδιο δικτύου το σήμα στον Router του σπιτιού.
Αν ντε και καλά θέλεις οπτική ίνα, τότε αντί του καλωδίου δικτύου θα χρειαστείς οπτική ίνα και 2 Media Converters.

Κι επειδή είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα ρωτήσεις, τα Media Converters είναι κατά πολύ φθηνότερα διότι μεταφέρουν Ethernet σήμα (ευρέως χρησιμοποιούμενο και εύκολα διαχειρίσιμο) ενώ οι PoF αντάπτορες το τηλεφωνικό που είναι διαφορετικό πράγμα.

----------


## panosfast

> Υπάρχουν αλλά δε νομίζω ότι θα κάνεις το βήμα λόγω κόστους (θα χρειαστείς ζεύγος).
> Οικονομικότερη λύση είναι να βάλεις ένα Modem (ή ένα DSL Router σε Bridge mode) εκεί που είναι η ρεγκλέτα και να φέρεις με καλώδιο δικτύου το σήμα στον Router του σπιτιού.
> Αν ντε και καλά θέλεις οπτική ίνα, τότε αντί του καλωδίου δικτύου θα χρειαστείς οπτική ίνα και 2 Media Converters.
> 
> Κι επειδή είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα ρωτήσεις, τα Media Converters είναι κατά πολύ φθηνότερα διότι μεταφέρουν Ethernet σήμα (ευρέως χρησιμοποιούμενο και εύκολα διαχειρίσιμο) ενώ οι PoF αντάπτορες το τηλεφωνικό που είναι διαφορετικό πράγμα.


έγινε κατάλαβα σ'ευχαριστώ.

----------


## 2048dsl

Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι το κουτί που έχει βάλει ο ηλεκτρολόγος στο σπίτι μου και αφού έχει κάνει την συνδεση στο καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ ένα ζεύγος από τα 4 που έχει το καλώδιο UTP cat 6 το εχει βαλει σε σωληνα πλαστικο προστατευτικο και το εχει περασει επανω απο το σιδερενιο σωληνα που περναει απο μεσα η τριφασικη παροχη της ΔΕΗ.
2 ερωτήσεις .. Θα δω διαφορά έστω και 2-4 mbps εαν πρωτα αλλαξω το καλωδιο μηκους 10 μετρα απο UTP CAT 6  σε Καλώδιο Τηλεφώνου PET 4x2Χ0,6mm ; Καλό ειναι να ξυλωσω την πλαστικη σωληνα που πηγαινει παραλληλα με το τριφασικο της ΔΕΗ και να την φερω ευθεια καθετα απο το κουτι του οτε και να την παω μεσω σοβατεπι;

----------


## sweet dreams

H παροχή της ΔΕΗ μέσα σε μεταλλικό σωλήνα δεν είναι;; αν ναι, δεν χρειάζεται να μεταφερθεί το σπιράλ.
Για τόσα λίγα μέτρα δεν χρειάζεται αλλαγή του καλωδίου.
Μπορείς να κάνεις και μια δοκιμή συνδέοντας ένα κομμάτι καλωδίου κατευθείαν στο κουτί διακλάδωσης και να δώσεις στο ρούτερ.
Ελπίζω ότι το καλώδιο τερματίζει κατευθείαν σε πρίζα και δεν γίνεται επιστροφή τηλεφωνικού σήματος για να δώσεις τηλεφωνία στο υπόλοιπο σπίτι.
Από το Line Attenuation(Down) φαίνεται ότι είσαι αρκετά μακριά από το DSLAM και δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι γι' αυτό.
Το θέμα (για μένα σαν εγκαταστάτη) είναι αισθητικό γιατί θα μπορούσε η εγκατάσταση να ήταν πιο όμορφη. Στις ευθείες θα μπορούσε να μπει σωλήνας ευθεία, να έχουν μπει στηρίγματα και όχι τσέρκι, το σπιράλ να τερματίζει μέσα στο κουτί διακλάδωσης και να μην μένει εκτεθειμένο το UTP.
Aν το πας στο σοβατεπί και γύρω από την μπαλκονόπορτα μπορείς να βάλεις κανάλι για πιο όμορφο αλλά θα αλλάξεις *οπωσδήποτε* το καλώδιο σε εξωτερικών χώρων(PET).
Κλείνεις τα κενά στις γωνίες με ακρυλικό στόκο και περνάς ένα χέρι χρώμα όλο το κανάλι.

----------


## 2048dsl

> H παροχή της ΔΕΗ μέσα σε μεταλλικό σωλήνα δεν είναι;; αν ναι, δεν χρειάζεται να μεταφερθεί το σπιράλ.
> Για τόσα λίγα μέτρα δεν χρειάζεται αλλαγή του καλωδίου.
> Μπορείς να κάνεις και μια δοκιμή συνδέοντας ένα κομμάτι καλωδίου κατευθείαν στο κουτί διακλάδωσης και να δώσεις στο ρούτερ.
> Ελπίζω ότι το καλώδιο τερματίζει κατευθείαν σε πρίζα και δεν γίνεται επιστροφή τηλεφωνικού σήματος για να δώσεις τηλεφωνία στο υπόλοιπο σπίτι.
> Από το Line Attenuation(Down) φαίνεται ότι είσαι αρκετά μακριά από το DSLAM και δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι γι' αυτό.
> Το θέμα (για μένα σαν εγκαταστάτη) είναι αισθητικό γιατί θα μπορούσε η εγκατάσταση να ήταν πιο όμορφη. Στις ευθείες θα μπορούσε να μπει σωλήνας ευθεία, να έχουν μπει στηρίγματα και όχι τσέρκι, το σπιράλ να τερματίζει μέσα στο κουτί διακλάδωσης και να μην μένει εκτεθειμένο το UTP.
> Aν το πας στο σοβατεπί και γύρω από την μπαλκονόπορτα μπορείς να βάλεις κανάλι για πιο όμορφο αλλά θα αλλάξεις *οπωσδήποτε* το καλώδιο σε εξωτερικών χώρων(PET).
> Κλείνεις τα κενά στις γωνίες με ακρυλικό στόκο και περνάς ένα χέρι χρώμα όλο το κανάλι.


Η παροχή της ΔΕΗ είναι μέσα σε μεταλλικό σωλήνα .. 
Όποτε δεν αλλάζει κάτι και δεν αξίζει για 8-10 μέτρα να αλλάξω καλώδιο οπως μου λες..
Ναι το καλώδιο τερματίζει σε μπριζακι κατευθείαν χωρίς να δίνει τηλεφωνία. τηλεφωνία περνώ μέσω του fritz 7590 και συσκευης C5 Fon η παλια εγκατασταση μεσα στο σπιτι τηλεφωνιας εχει καταργηθει και εχουμε μονο αυτη απο το μοντεμ :Smile:  
Δυστηχως 1150 μετρα αποσταση απο το VDSL καφαο.
Όσο αναφορά την αισθητική μεριά μου έδωσες ιδέα και μάλλον θα το κάνω όπως το λες. Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Smile: 

Πάντως θεωρω ότι παίζει ρόλο και το παλιό δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ  στην περιοχή μου αφού να φανταστείς απεναντι στη κολωνα που μου δίνει ο ΟΤΕ στο σπίτι υπάρχει PCM εν ετη 2020 ακουσων ακουσων ..δες εδω χαλι καλωδιωση δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι ο οτε δεν εβαλε εργολαβο να τα ξυλωσει, αλλα τι να ξυλωσει εδω δεν υπαρχει ζευγαρι χαλκου ελευθερο εκει πανω και ετσι και μετακομισεις ξεχνας τηλεφωνο+ ιντερνετ επισημα απο τον ΟΤΕ

----------


## sweet dreams

Στην δική σου περίπτωση παίζει τον πρωταρχικό ρόλο η απόσταση, από τα 800 μέτρα περίπου και πάνω αρχίζουν και δυσκολεύουν τα πράγματα.

----------


## 2048dsl

> Στην δική σου περίπτωση παίζει τον πρωταρχικό ρόλο η απόσταση, από τα 800 μέτρα περίπου και πάνω αρχίζουν και δυσκολεύουν τα πράγματα.


Σαφώς και παίζει ρόλο το καταλαβαίνω. δυστηχως θα περιμένω πολλά χρόνια ώστε να μπορώ να πάρω οπτική ίνα από φρεάτιο οτε η VDSL καμπινα .. λογικα σε 10 χρονια και βλεπουμε

----------


## slalom

> Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι το κουτί που έχει βάλει *ο ηλεκτρολόγος* στο σπίτι μου και αφού έχει κάνει την συνδεση στο καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ ένα ζεύγος από τα 4 που έχει το καλώδιο UTP cat 6 το εχει βαλει σε σωληνα πλαστικο προστατευτικο και το εχει περασει επανω απο το σιδερενιο σωληνα που περναει απο μεσα η τριφασικη παροχη της ΔΕΗ.
> 2 ερωτήσεις .. Θα δω διαφορά έστω και 2-4 mbps εαν πρωτα αλλαξω το καλωδιο μηκους 10 μετρα απο UTP CAT 6  σε Καλώδιο Τηλεφώνου PET 4x2Χ0,6mm ; Καλό ειναι να ξυλωσω την πλαστικη σωληνα που πηγαινει παραλληλα με το τριφασικο της ΔΕΗ και να την φερω ευθεια καθετα απο το κουτι του οτε και να την παω μεσω σοβατεπι;


Ειναι σιγουρα ηλεκτρολογος?

Τα καλωδια στα εξωτερικα κουτια τα περναμε απο τις κατω αναμονες, οι πανω ειναι κλειστες για τα μην περνανε νερα

----------


## 2048dsl

> Ειναι σιγουρα ηλεκτρολογος?
> 
> Τα καλωδια στα εξωτερικα κουτια τα περναμε απο τις κατω αναμονες, οι πανω ειναι κλειστες για τα μην περνανε νερα


 Το ξέρω έχεις δίκιο αλλά Ναι είναι ηλεκτρολόγος :P

----------


## GregoirX23

> Η παροχή της ΔΕΗ είναι μέσα σε μεταλλικό σωλήνα .. 
> Όποτε δεν αλλάζει κάτι και δεν αξίζει για 8-10 μέτρα να αλλάξω καλώδιο οπως μου λες..
> Ναι το καλώδιο τερματίζει σε μπριζακι κατευθείαν χωρίς να δίνει τηλεφωνία. τηλεφωνία περνώ μέσω του fritz 7590 και συσκευης C5 Fon η παλια εγκατασταση μεσα στο σπιτι τηλεφωνιας εχει καταργηθει και εχουμε μονο αυτη απο το μοντεμ 
> Δυστηχως 1150 μετρα αποσταση απο το VDSL καφαο.
> Όσο αναφορά την αισθητική μεριά μου έδωσες ιδέα και μάλλον θα το κάνω όπως το λες. Ευχαριστώ πολύ 
> 
> Πάντως θεωρω ότι παίζει ρόλο και το παλιό δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ  στην περιοχή μου αφού να φανταστείς απεναντι στη κολωνα που μου δίνει ο ΟΤΕ στο σπίτι υπάρχει PCM εν ετη 2020 ακουσων ακουσων ..δες εδω χαλι καλωδιωση δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι ο οτε δεν εβαλε εργολαβο να τα ξυλωσει, αλλα τι να ξυλωσει εδω δεν υπαρχει ζευγαρι χαλκου ελευθερο εκει πανω και ετσι και μετακομισεις ξεχνας τηλεφωνο+ ιντερνετ επισημα απο τον ΟΤΕ
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 214751


Πάντα, σχεδόν δλδ, είχα την απορία πως υπολογίζει το φρίτζ την απόσταση.. 
1143 μέτρα γράφει το ρουτερ. 
Όμως αν κάνουμε το εξής.. 
33att- 6~7dB που προσθέτει το vdsl.. Μας κάνει..  26-27dB= 1883~1955 μέτρα .. 

Τα καλώδια όλα εναέρια είναι; 
Πάντως και σε αυτή την απόσταση.. Αστέρι είσαι.. Κοντεύεις 25/2.. 
Ας είναι καλά και το σνρ3..  :Wink:  
Με το g.inp ON άραγε να έπαιζε καλύτερα; Αλλά αν δεν το έχουν ρυθμισμένο στο dslam, με το φρίτζ δεν μπορείς να το ενεργοποιήσεις.. Δυστυχώς.. 

Απορία προς όποιον ξέρει.. Το προφίλ 8b είναι συμβατό με vectoring; Η καμία σχέση το ένα με το άλλο;

----------


## sweet dreams

Δεν είναι σωστό να προσθέτεις ακριβώς την ίδια εξασθένηση σε όλες τις συνδέσεις που μετατρέπονται σε VDSL, δηλαδή η απόσταση δεν θα παίξει ρόλο;; το ίδιο θα είναι στα 500 μέτρα και το ίδιο στα 1000;;

Για το 8b που ρωτάς έχει απαντήσει ο *@jkoukos* παλιότερα.
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...51#post6595851

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δεν είναι σωστό να προσθέτεις ακριβώς την ίδια εξασθένηση σε όλες τις συνδέσεις που μετατρέπονται σε VDSL, δηλαδή η απόσταση δεν θα παίξει ρόλο;; το ίδιο θα είναι στα 500 μέτρα και το ίδιο στα 1000;;
> 
> Για το 8b που ρωτάς έχει απαντήσει ο *@jkoukos* παλιότερα.
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...51#post6595851


Αυτή την εικόνα είχα μέχρι σήμερα.. Απ'ότι είχα διαβάσει στο φόρουμ δλδ.. 
Τότε πως υπολογίζεις την απόσταση σε vdsl; 
Το περίπου δεν μετράει.. 
Στο adsl είχαμε έναν "συγκεκριμένο" τρόπο.. 

Α και για να πούμε και το άλλο.. Με 33att, τα 1143μ που λέει το φρίτζ πάνω, ο φίλος δεν νομίζω να είναι.. 

Thanks για το link.. Το είχα πετύχει και πιο παλιά αλλά δεν το θυμόμουν..

----------


## sweet dreams

> Αυτή την εικόνα είχα μέχρι σήμερα.. Απ'ότι είχα διαβάσει στο φόρουμ δλδ.. 
> Τότε πως υπολογίζεις την απόσταση σε vdsl; 
> Το περίπου δεν μετράει.. 
> Στο adsl είχαμε έναν "συγκεκριμένο" τρόπο.. 
> 
> Α και για να πούμε και το άλλο.. Με 33att, τα 1143μ που λέει το φρίτζ πάνω, ο φίλος δεν νομίζω να είναι.. 
> 
> Thanks για το link.. Το είχα πετύχει και πιο παλιά αλλά δεν το θυμόμουν..


Περίπου είναι όλα γιατί έχουμε να κάνουμε με ένα σωρό διαφορετικούς παράγοντες. Έχω να σου βάλω αφύσικα καλά στοιχεία πάρα πολλά, σου ανεβάζω ένα για να μην γεμίζουμε το νήμα.
9 SNR Margin-22 Line Attenuation(Down)-FastPath-21091 Μbps συγχρονισμός. Το Calculator με 6 SNR Margin και interleaved μας βγάζει 19520 Mbps.

 

Ο υπολογισμός του FRITZ είναι πιο ρεαλιστικός γιατί συμβαδίζει με τους πίνακες που έχουμε. Λες πιο πάνω ότι η απόσταση μπορεί να είναι 1883~1955 μέτρα, είναι δυνατόν να συγχρονίζεις στα 25 Mbps την στιγμή που ούτε σε ADSL δεν μπορείς να πας τόσο σε τέτοια απόσταση;;
Με 6 SNR Margin στα 1900 μέτρα σε ADSL άντε να πας 17.600.

----------


## GregoirX23

Κατάλαβα τι λες.. Και έχεις δίκιο..  
Είναι όντως απίθανο ιδίως σε vdsl 17a και την απόσταση που λέω να πιάσεις τόσο.. 
Υποθέτω ούτε με το καλύτερο ζεύγος (με λιγότερο crosstalk) και άσχετα με τα διαφορετικά χαρακτηριστικά των adsl/vdsl.. 
Αναρωτιέμαι.. Σε αραιοκατοικημένη πες περιοχή το vdsl σε μεγαλύτερη απόσταση δεν θα μπορούσε να δώσει παραπάνω από το adsl στην ίδια απόσταση; Εδώ έχουμε θέμα με την ισχύ βέβαια στο vdsl.. Εκτός αν μιλάμε για 8b που βέβαια μικρή διαφορά έχει αν δεις δοκιμές.. Θεωρητικά δεν θα γίνει... Πρακτικά όμως; Και μιλάω για σπάνιο παράδειγμα σαν της εικόνας που έβαλες.. 
Να βάλω και μέσα σε όλη αυτή την περίεργη εξίσωση και πιθανή υλοποίηση vectoring; Με το αντίστοιχο προφίλ φυσικά.. 
Τέλος.. Τι τελικά από τα 2 ισχύει στο φρίτζ; Λέει σωστά τα μέτρα και το att στο περίπου;

----------


## sweet dreams

Όλα είναι στο περίπου(όλα είναι ατμός, που έλεγε και ο αείμνηστος Βέγγος).
Το VDSL δεν μπορεί να πάει πιο μακριά από το ADSL γιατί έχει περισσότερες και πιο υψηλές συχνότητες από το ADSL, οπότε μοιραία έχει και μεγαλύτερη εξασθένηση.
Τα ρούτερ ξέρουμε ότι δεν είναι όργανα ακριβείας, οπότε μπορεί να υπάρχουν και σφάλματα στις ενδείξεις, πάντως έχω δει και 34000 Mbps με 20 Line Attenuation(Down).

----------


## Michael Junction

> Καταλήγουμε οπότε ότι το καλύτερο για να τραβήξουμε καλώδιο από εκεί που έρχεται του ΟΤΕ,μέσα από τον τοίχο, σπιραλ τοίχου και μπουάτ στο σπίτι μας είναι το παρακάτω? 
> 
> https://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/ilekt...-cablel_94673/
> 
> Επειδή πάω για αγορά ρωτάω..





> Ναι, αυτό είναι.


Αν κατάλαβα καλά ο φίλος πάνω ρωτάει για καλώδιο για χωνευτό σωλήνα; sweet dreams, σίγουρα το καλώδιο του λινκ είναι σωστό; Το ρωτάω για επαλήθευση επειδή σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω την καλωδίωση του τηλεφώνου στο σπίτι και ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει ποιο είναι το σωστό. Και επίσης επειδή βλέπω πως το καλώδιο του λινκ παραπάνω είναι στην κατηγορία «Τηλεφωνικά Εξωτερικού Χώρου» και το χαρακτηρίζει στα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά ως δύσκαμπτο. Μπαίνει σε χωνευτό σωλήνα με ατσαλίνα;

----------


## sweet dreams

Είναι λίγο πιο δύσκαμπτο από ένα απλό αλλά περνάει άνετα από γωνίες κ.λ.π. Να μην σου πω ότι περνάει και καλύτερα γιατί είναι πιο λείο και επιπλέον δεν "σπάει" στις γωνίες, απλά είναι λίγο πιο χοντρό από ένα απλό αλλά αν έχεις χώρο στον σωλήνα δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.
Μόνο σε εσωτερική εγκατάσταση θα είναι;; πόσα μέτρα;;

----------


## Michael Junction

Ναι, εκτός αν στο πρώτο μπουάτ το εξωτερικό, που φτάνει το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ, ο χωνευτός σωλήνας είναι από την εξωτερική πλευρά του τοίχου. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό παίζει κάποιο ρόλο στην επιλογή καλωδίου. Φαντάζομαι πως όχι. Από απόσταση δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν είναι και σίγουρο αν υπάρχουν σε όλη την εγκατάσταση χωνευτοί σωλήνες. Μπορεί το καλώδιο σε κάποια σημεία να περνάει χύμα μέσα από τον σοβά. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση ή τρώω άκυρο, η κρατάω μόνο μία κεντρική πρίζα με κανάλια εντός του σπιτιού. Δεν πιστεύω πάντως, αν υπάρχει σωλήνωση παντού, να φτάνει/ξεπερνάει τα 50 μέτρα.
Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## sweet dreams

Χύμα μέσα στον σοβά;; 
Αν δεν περνάει σε εξωτερικό χώρο μπορείς να βάλεις και απλό. Ρώτησε για την διατομή γιατί την μπερδεύουν στα μαγαζιά με την διάμετρο.
https://www.epapantoniou.gr/kalodio-...-2-zeugon.html

----------


## Michael Junction

Ναι δυστυχώς παίζει και αυτό το σενάριο. Θα μάθω στα σίγουρα όταν έρθει ο ηλεκτρολόγος να ελέγξει. Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να τον εμπιστευτώ να επιλέξει τον τύπο καλωδίου. Μεταξύ των τριών τύπων (PET, utp, απλό) πως κάνεις την επιλογή; Η διαφορά στο κόστος δεν με απασχολεί. Θα προτιμούσα κάτι που να προβλέπει όσο γίνεται και το μέλλον. Τώρα έχω προβλήματα με adsl voip. Στο μέλλον ίσως φτάσει και εδώ το vdsl που από ότι διαβάζω είναι ακόμα πιο «ιδιαίτερο» και επιρρεπές σε προβλήματα. Κατά σειρά ποια είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή;

----------


## sweet dreams

Το PET είναι για εξωτερικούς χώρους, δηλαδή πιο ανθεκτικό σε ήλιο, υγρασία, κ.λ.π. 
Το UTP είναι ουσιαστικά καλώδιο μεταφοράς δεδομένων, άσχετα αν λόγω ευκολίας το χρησιμοποιούμε κι' αυτό για μεταφορά της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής. Την ανώτερη διατομή που μπορείς να βρεις στο εμπόριο είναι 23AWG(0.26mm2) οπότε καλό είναι να το αποφεύγουμε για μεγάλες αποστάσεις.
Το απλό τηλεφωνικό είναι για εσωτερική εγκατάσταση και σε χώρους χωρίς υγρασία ή έκθεση σε ήλιο.

Αν σε παίρνει στην εσωτερική εγκατάσταση και δεν υπάρχει και πρόβλημα χρηματικό βάλε κατευθείαν PET, είναι πιο ανθεκτικό σε οτιδήποτε που μπορεί να συμβεί(π.χ. υγρασία στον τοίχο που περνάει, κ.λ.π.).

----------


## minas

> Ναι δυστυχώς παίζει και αυτό το σενάριο. Θα μάθω στα σίγουρα όταν έρθει ο ηλεκτρολόγος να ελέγξει. Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να τον εμπιστευτώ να επιλέξει τον τύπο καλωδίου. Μεταξύ των τριών τύπων (PET, utp, απλό) πως κάνεις την επιλογή; Η διαφορά στο κόστος δεν με απασχολεί. Θα προτιμούσα κάτι που να προβλέπει όσο γίνεται και το μέλλον. Τώρα έχω προβλήματα με adsl voip. Στο μέλλον ίσως φτάσει και εδώ το vdsl που από ότι διαβάζω είναι ακόμα πιο «ιδιαίτερο» και επιρρεπές σε προβλήματα. Κατά σειρά ποια είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή;


Απλά για λόγους πληρότητας προσθέτω ότι το PET αναφέρεται στο υλικό της μόνωσης, και άρα μπορεί να υπάρχει πχ PET τηλεφωνικό (αυτό εννοείται στην παραπάνω συζήτηση) και PET UTP (Unshielded Twisted Pair), δηλαδή καλώδιο δικτύου δεδομένων με ανθεκτικότερη μόνωση για πιο απαιτητικές συνθήκες εγκατάστασης. Το UTP έχει εξαιρετικά χαρακτηριστικά στις μεγάλες συχνότητες, που όμως δεν αξιοποιούνται πλήρως από τεχνολογίες τύπου xDSL, ενώ έχει το πρόσθετο μειονέκτημα των μικρών σχετικά διατομών.
Για μικρές αποστάσεις είναι πολύ καλή επιλογή και για τηλεφωνία. Όσο αυξάνουν οι αποστάσεις, προκρίνεται το παχύτερο τηλεφωνικό.

----------


## magkaki

Καλημέρα κι από εμένα έκανα το βήμα θα αλλάξω εξωτερικά το καλώδιο από τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας μου στο σπίτι μου. Από ισόγειο στον πρώτο. Μετρημένα 18 μέτρα. Αγόρασα σήμερα 60 ευρώ αυτά που βλέπετε από στις φωτογραφίες από τον Καυκα. Παρασκευή έρχεται τεχνικός από combotech να κάνει τη δουλειά. Έκανα καλά που πήρα pet καλώδιο 0.6 διατομής? Πως τα βλέπετε. Θα περαστεί μέσα στο σωλήνα που βλέπετε και θα μπει στο σπίτι σε τηλεφωνική πρίζα. Θα είμαι εντάξει με αυτά και για αύριο μεθαύριο αν βάλω 200mbps? Επίσης τι να του πω να κάνει με τα ζευγάρια του καλωδίου. Δηλαδή θα χρησιμοποιήσει μόνο 1 ζευγάρι ή 2 ζευγάρια που από τον κατανεμητή θα πάνε στην πρίζα? Γιατί διάβαζα κάτι ότι δεν πρέπει να τα βραχυκυκλωνουμε κλπ να ξέρω να του τα πω μην κάνει καμία βλακεία. Θα μπορούσα να πάρω utp 6 αλλά από όσα διάβασα πήρα αυτό το καλώδιο στις φωτογραφίες. Ελπίζω να έκανα καλά. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## minas

> Καλημέρα κι από εμένα έκανα το βήμα θα αλλάξω εξωτερικά το καλώδιο από τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας μου στο σπίτι μου. Από ισόγειο στον πρώτο. Μετρημένα 18 μέτρα. Αγόρασα σήμερα 60 ευρώ αυτά που βλέπετε από στις φωτογραφίες από τον Καυκα. Παρασκευή έρχεται τεχνικός από combotech να κάνει τη δουλειά. Έκανα καλά που πήρα pet καλώδιο 0.6 διατομής? Πως τα βλέπετε. Θα περαστεί μέσα στο σωλήνα που βλέπετε και θα μπει στο σπίτι σε τηλεφωνική πρίζα. Θα είμαι εντάξει με αυτά και για αύριο μεθαύριο αν βάλω 200mbps? Επίσης τι να του πω να κάνει με τα ζευγάρια του καλωδίου. Δηλαδή θα χρησιμοποιήσει μόνο 1 ζευγάρι ή 2 ζευγάρια που από τον κατανεμητή θα πάνε στην πρίζα? Γιατί διάβαζα κάτι ότι δεν πρέπει να τα βραχυκυκλωνουμε κλπ να ξέρω να του τα πω μην κάνει καμία βλακεία. Θα μπορούσα να πάρω utp 6 αλλά από όσα διάβασα πήρα αυτό το καλώδιο στις φωτογραφίες. Ελπίζω να έκανα καλά. Ευχαριστώ


Αφού τα πήρες ήδη, δεν ξέρω πόσο χρήσιμη θα σου φανεί η συζήτηση  :Smile: 
Φαντάζομαι για να πάρεις σπιράλ, ότι θα περάσει από εξωτερικό χώρο, οπότε τόσο το σπιράλ όσο και το PET μονωτικό είναι καλή επιλογή. Δεν υπάρχουν ήδη στην πολυκατοικία σωλήνες που ενώνουν τον κατανεμητή με τα διαμερίσματα για να περάσει μέσα από εκεί;

Εάν το καλώδιο είναι τηλεφωνικό 0.6mm, τότε είναι μια χαρά. Για τα 200Mbps δεν μπορεί να σου εγγυηθεί κανείς, το σίγουρο είναι όμως ότι δεν υπάρχει άλλο καλώδιο που θα σου δώσει σημαντικά καλύτερη ταχύτητα.
Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί πήρες τόσα ζεύγη: Θα αλλάξεις μόνο το δικό σου, ή ολόκληρης της πολυκατοικίας; Για σπίτι συνήθως αρκεί ένα ζευγάρι, άντε δύο για μελλοντικές ανάγκες...

----------


## sweet dreams

> Καλημέρα κι από εμένα έκανα το βήμα θα αλλάξω εξωτερικά το καλώδιο από τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας μου στο σπίτι μου. Από ισόγειο στον πρώτο. Μετρημένα 18 μέτρα. Αγόρασα σήμερα 60 ευρώ αυτά που βλέπετε από στις φωτογραφίες από τον Καυκα. Παρασκευή έρχεται τεχνικός από combotech να κάνει τη δουλειά. Έκανα καλά που πήρα pet καλώδιο 0.6 διατομής? Πως τα βλέπετε. Θα περαστεί μέσα στο σωλήνα που βλέπετε και θα μπει στο σπίτι σε τηλεφωνική πρίζα. Θα είμαι εντάξει με αυτά και για αύριο μεθαύριο αν βάλω 200mbps? Επίσης τι να του πω να κάνει με τα ζευγάρια του καλωδίου. Δηλαδή θα χρησιμοποιήσει μόνο 1 ζευγάρι ή 2 ζευγάρια που από τον κατανεμητή θα πάνε στην πρίζα? Γιατί διάβαζα κάτι ότι δεν πρέπει να τα βραχυκυκλωνουμε κλπ να ξέρω να του τα πω μην κάνει καμία βλακεία. Θα μπορούσα να πάρω utp 6 αλλά από όσα διάβασα πήρα αυτό το καλώδιο στις φωτογραφίες. Ελπίζω να έκανα καλά. Ευχαριστώ


Γιατί όλο σπιράλ;; συνέχεια γωνίες έχει;;

Την ψύχωση με το UTP στην τηλεφωνική γραμμή εξακολουθώ να μην την καταλαβαίνω, λες και ο ΟΤΕ από το A/K ή την καμπίνα μας φέρνει UTP.

----------


## minas

> Γιατί όλο σπιράλ;; συνέχεια γωνίες έχει;;
> 
> Την ψύχωση με το UTP στην τηλεφωνική γραμμή εξακολουθώ να μην την καταλαβαίνω, λες και ο ΟΤΕ από το A/K ή την καμπίνα μας φέρνει UTP.


Δεν μοιάζει με UTP, αλλά πολύζευγο τηλεφωνικό.

----------


## sweet dreams

Δεν αναφέρομαι σ' αυτό που πήρε, αλλά σ' αυτό που λέει στο post



> Θα μπορούσα να πάρω utp 6 αλλά από όσα διάβασα πήρα αυτό το καλώδιο στις φωτογραφίες.


To μόνο που μπορώ να υποθέσω είναι ότι οι περισσότεροι πωλητές προτείνουν αυτό σαν το ιδανικό και έτσι τσιμπάνε οι αγοραστές.

----------


## GregoirX23

Τα 60ε για αυτά τα 3 δεν είναι λίγο πολλά;   Βέβαια τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, για τα συγκεκριμένα μπορεί και να μην είναι.. 
Ίσως επειδή πήρε καλώδιο με πολλά ζεύγη.. Τι τα ήθελε τόσα ζεύγη; Πάροχος στυλ; Η αφορά όλο το κτίριο; 
Η αν είναι επώνυμα τα υλικά.. 
 :Thinking: 

https://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/ilekt...4680/?sqr=PET&
https://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/ilekt...4677/?sqr=PET&
https://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/ilekt...4678/?sqr=PET&

Ποιο από τα 3 είναι; 
20 καλώδια μετράω η κάνω λάθος; 
Γιαυτό έκοψε η τιμή.. 

Το pet ήθελε και σπιράλ; Για στηρίγματα μπορούσε να πάρει από τα απλά ρόκα.. Αυτά που πάνε πακέτο με το σπιράλ χτυπάνε ολίγον.. 

Τώρα βέβαια τα πήρε.. Οπότε καλή τοποθέτηση..

----------


## magkaki

Πήρα το ακριβότερο pet τηλεφωνικό γιατί διάβαζα στο forum ότι αν γίνεται να το πάρω γιατί όχι. Και δεν θα βάλω σε κανέναν άλλον στην πολυκατοικία είναι μόνο για μένα αυτό το καλώδιο. Μπορεί κάποιος να μου απαντήσει τι να πω στον ηλεκτρολόγο? θα χρησιμοποιήσει μόνο 1 ζευγάρι ή 2 ζευγάρια που από τον κατανεμητή θα πάνε στην πρίζα? Γιατί διάβαζα κάτι ότι δεν πρέπει να τα βραχυκυκλωνουμε κλπ να ξέρω να του τα πω μην κάνει καμία βλακεία. Και δεν έδωσα 60 μπερδεύτηκα έδωσα γύρω στα 50 γιατί πήρα και κάτι αλλο

----------


## gravis

> Πήρα το ακριβότερο pet τηλεφωνικό γιατί διάβαζα στο forum ότι αν γίνεται να το πάρω γιατί όχι. Και δεν θα βάλω σε κανέναν άλλον στην πολυκατοικία είναι μόνο για μένα αυτό το καλώδιο. Μπορεί κάποιος να μου απαντήσει τι να πω στον ηλεκτρολόγο? θα χρησιμοποιήσει μόνο 1 ζευγάρι ή 2 ζευγάρια που από τον κατανεμητή θα πάνε στην πρίζα? Γιατί διάβαζα κάτι ότι δεν πρέπει να τα βραχυκυκλωνουμε κλπ να ξέρω να του τα πω μην κάνει καμία βλακεία. Και δεν έδωσα 60 μπερδεύτηκα έδωσα γύρω στα 50 γιατί πήρα και κάτι αλλο


1 ζευγος θα χρησιμοποιηθεί

----------


## slalom

> Την ψύχωση με το UTP στην τηλεφωνική γραμμή εξακολουθώ να μην την καταλαβαίνω, λες και ο ΟΤΕ από το A/K ή την καμπίνα μας φέρνει UTP.


Ειναι θεμα ανωμαλιας  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## sweet dreams

Τελικά μετά από τα παρακάτω που διάβασα πρόσφατα, πλέον θεωρώ πταίσμα την εμμονή του UTP, τι πταίσμα λέω;; ανάξιο συζήτησης, εδώ πλουτίσαμε τις τεχνικές μας γνώσεις και "τεχνικές ορολογίες". 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...21#post6816621

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...66#post6817066

----------


## GregoirX23

Ερώτηση.. Η συστροφή του utp δεν κάνει τπτ στη τηλεφωνία και στο xdsl; Το pet νομίζω έχει πιο απλή συστροφή.. 
Το utp αν είναι 24awg είναι 0.511MM, το pet που είναι 0.6ΜΜ θα έχει διαφορά στο αποτέλεσμα η όχι; 
Δεν μιλάω για εσωτερική / εξωτερική χρήση.. Γενικά λέω..

----------


## sweet dreams

Έχουμε κάποια εργαστηριακή δοκιμή;; 

Μπερδεύεις την διάμετρο με την διατομή και εσύ τουλάχιστον δεν θα έπρεπε.

Δεν έχω ξεχάσει το post #167, απλά ψάχνω να βρω κάποιο καινούργιο άρθρο/δοκιμή που να αφορά ότι έχουμε πει παλιότερα και δεν βρίσκω. Αυτό που έχεις στο Link είναι του 2007 και δεν έχω βρει τίποτε άλλο πέρα από αυτό της BICSI που είναι λες και έχουν γραφτεί με καρμπόν, αν βρεις κάποιο καινούργιο και σχετικό το ανεβάζεις.

----------


## GregoirX23

Indeed.. Μου ξέφυγε..  :Embarassed: 
Έφαγα το κόσμο αλλά το βρήκα.. Έψαχνα αυτό το πινακάκι.. 
Για τη συστροφή στη τηλεφωνία δε μου είπες γνώμη.. Υποθέτω ότι δεν είναι τόσο σημαντική (στη τηλεφωνία) και ότι πιθανώς παίζει και ρόλο το crosstalk που θα υπάρχει εκεί που θα μπει το καλώδιο, πολλές γραμμές κοντά τα καλώδια μεταξύ τους η όχι δλδ, σωστά;

----------


## slalom

> Ερώτηση.. Η συστροφή του utp δεν κάνει τπτ στη τηλεφωνία και στο xdsl; Το pet νομίζω έχει πιο απλή συστροφή.. 
> Το utp αν είναι 24awg είναι 0.511MM, το pet που είναι 0.6ΜΜ θα έχει διαφορά στο αποτέλεσμα η όχι; 
> Δεν μιλάω για εσωτερική / εξωτερική χρήση.. Γενικά λέω..


Ειναι για το crosstalk, και καθε ζευγος εχει διαφορετικο βημα

----------


## DOOM_NX

Διάβασα όλο το θέμα και θέλω να διορθώσω κάποια πράγματα, για να μην ταλαιπωρείστε άδικα.

Το "τηλεφωνικό PET" της μεγάλης αλυσίδας ηλεκτρολογικού εξοπλισμού που προτείνεται ξανά και ξανά, δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο παρά ένα F/UTP καλώδιο διαμέτρου 0,6 mm, διατομής 0,28 mm², δηλαδή μεταξύ 22 και 23 AWG. Ακόμα και στο ίδιο φύλλο datasheet χρησιμοποιούνται εναλλάξ οι έννοιες διατομή και διάμετρος για να περιγράψουν το ίδιο μέγεθος (ακόμα και με διαφορετικές μονάδες). Το βάρος χαλκού ανά χιλιόμετρο προδίδει την πραγματική του διατομή, καθώς αν επρόκειτο για 0,60 mm² (μεταξύ 19 και 20 AWG) θα βλέπαμε νούμερα κοντά στα 20 kg/km για 2 ζευγάρια. Επιπλέον, δεν υπάρχει RJ11 σύνδεσμος που να δέχεται καλώδια τέτοιας διαμέτρου, ενώ στη φωτο που ανέβασε ο sweet dreams παραπάνω βλέπουμε ότι χωράει χωρίς ιδιαίτερο θέμα. Δεν έκανε κάποιο λάθος το κατάστημα, λοιπόν, όταν πούλησε F/UTP Cat. 6 PET στο φίλο που έγραψε μερικές σελίδες πίσω. Και μάλλον στάθηκε και τυχερός, γιατί τα Voice Grade Twisted Pairs πέφτουν στην κατηγορία 3, με πιο χαλαρή πλέξη από την κατηγορία 5.

Όσο για τα καλώδια που χρησιμοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ (και οι περισσότεροι πάροχοι ADSL στον κόσμο), ναι, είναι όντως 26 AWG ή 0,40 mm μέχρι την καμπίνα. Από κει και πέρα περνάει σε 0,60 και 0,80 mm (20 AWG) για αγροτικές περιοχές.

Οπότε, είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι εδώ και τόσες σελίδες γίνεται ένα debate μεταξύ F/UTP 0,60 mm (χωρίς να χρησιμοποιείται η γείωση;) και U/UTP 0,57 mm. Είναι προφανές γιατί όλοι οι μηχανικοί τηλεπικοινωνιών έχουμε φαγωθεί με το UTP Cat. 6 σε όλες τις οικιακές εγκαταστάσεις, και όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Διάβασα όλο το θέμα και θέλω να διορθώσω κάποια πράγματα, για να μην ταλαιπωρείστε άδικα.
> 
> Το "τηλεφωνικό PET" της μεγάλης αλυσίδας ηλεκτρολογικού εξοπλισμού που προτείνεται ξανά και ξανά, δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο παρά ένα F/UTP καλώδιο διαμέτρου 0,6 mm, διατομής 0,28 mm², δηλαδή μεταξύ 22 και 23 AWG. Ακόμα και στο ίδιο φύλλο datasheet χρησιμοποιούνται εναλλάξ οι έννοιες διατομή και διάμετρος για να περιγράψουν το ίδιο μέγεθος (ακόμα και με διαφορετικές μονάδες). Το βάρος χαλκού ανά χιλιόμετρο προδίδει την πραγματική του διατομή, καθώς αν επρόκειτο για 0,60 mm² (μεταξύ 19 και 20 AWG) θα βλέπαμε νούμερα κοντά στα 20 kg/km για 2 ζευγάρια. Επιπλέον, δεν υπάρχει RJ11 σύνδεσμος που να δέχεται καλώδια τέτοιας διαμέτρου, ενώ στη φωτο που ανέβασε ο sweet dreams παραπάνω βλέπουμε ότι χωράει χωρίς ιδιαίτερο θέμα. Δεν έκανε κάποιο λάθος το κατάστημα, λοιπόν, όταν πούλησε F/UTP Cat. 6 PET στο φίλο που έγραψε μερικές σελίδες πίσω. Και μάλλον στάθηκε και τυχερός, γιατί τα Voice Grade Twisted Pairs πέφτουν στην κατηγορία 3, με πιο χαλαρή πλέξη από την κατηγορία 5.
> 
> Όσο για τα καλώδια που χρησιμοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ (και οι περισσότεροι πάροχοι ADSL στον κόσμο), ναι, είναι όντως 26 AWG ή 0,40 mm μέχρι την καμπίνα. Από κει και πέρα περνάει σε 0,60 και 0,80 mm (20 AWG) για αγροτικές περιοχές.
> 
> Οπότε, είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι εδώ και τόσες σελίδες γίνεται ένα debate μεταξύ F/UTP 0,60 mm (χωρίς να χρησιμοποιείται η γείωση και U/UTP 0,57 mm. Είναι προφανές γιατί όλοι οι μηχανικοί τηλεπικοινωνιών έχουμε φαγωθεί με το UTP Cat. 6 σε όλες τις οικιακές εγκαταστάσεις, και όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα.


Nα κάνω μερικές ερωτήσεις γιατί λες ότι διάβασες και όλο το "θέμα";;

Γράφεις 



> Το "τηλεφωνικό PET" της μεγάλης αλυσίδας ηλεκτρολογικού εξοπλισμού που προτείνεται ξανά και ξανά, δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο παρά ένα F/UTP καλώδιο διαμέτρου 0,6 mm, διατομής 0,28 mm², δηλαδή μεταξύ 22 και 23 AWG.


Το "τηλεφωνικό PET" της μεγάλης αλυσίδας ηλεκτρολογικού εξοπλισμού, αναφέρεται από την ίδια την κατασκευάστρια σαν "Συμβατικό τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο" και φυσικά με τον κωδικό που υπάρχει στον κατάλογο υπάρχει και στο καρούλι της εταιρίας.
Παρακάτω είναι ss από τον κατάλογο και στο Link φωτογραφία από το καρούλι της εταιρίας που υπάρχει στην αποθήκη της μεγάλης αλυσίδας ηλεκτρολογικού εξοπλισμού.
 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...04#post6551804

================================================================================================================

Το F/UTP που λες ότι είναι, θα έπρεπε να έχει διαφορετική συστροφή μεταξύ των ζευγών, βλέπεις κάποια διαφορετική συστροφή στην φωτογραφία που υπάρχει στο παρακάτω LINK;;

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...13#post6600213

================================================================================================================

Το καλώδιο που βλέπεις στο Link πιο κάτω, το βλέπεις να έχει την απειροελάχιστη διαφορά που αναφέρεις;; γιατί ο @sweet dreams αυτό το καλώδιο έχει βάλει σε RJ11 φις.

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...45#post5881045

=================================================================================================================

Η μεγάλη αλυσίδα ηλεκτρολογικού εξοπλισμού θα σου δώσει ότι έχει εκείνη την στιγμή στην αποθήκη της, ρώτησες αν μπορείς να παραγγείλεις άλλον τύπο και διατομή και σου είπαν ότι δεν έχουν;;

=================================================================================================================

Η μεγάλη αλυσίδα ηλεκτρολογικού εξοπλισμού έχει UTP CAT6 24AWG, δηλαδή αυτομάτως πάμε στα 0.20mm2 διατομή. 

 

================================================================================================================

Το τι χρησιμοποιούσε και τι χρησιμοποιεί τώρα ο ΟΤΕ είναι άλλη συζήτηση και αν θα περάσεις ISDΝ ή και απλή POTS για χιλιόμετρα σε 26 AWG ή 0,40mm ή 0.13mm2 που μας λες πιο πάνω.

Το προφανές με τους "μηχανικούς τηλεπικοινωνιών" άφησε το να το ψάξουμε μόνοι μας.

- - - Updated - - -

Να προσθέσω ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένα "debate", όπως έχει αναφερθεί πιο πάνω, ούτε και κανένας λόγος υποστήριξης γνωστών καταστημάτων, βρίσκουμε ένα Link πρόχειρο και το βάζουμε.
Επίσης έχουμε αναφέρει πολλάκις ότι από την στιγμή που πάμε σιγά-σιγά προς τις ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις, κατάργηση του ISDN, κ.λ.π., θα υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και μικρότερης διατομής καλώδια χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Το βασικότερο που ψάχνουμε να βρούμε προς το παρόν είναι κάποιο πρόσφατο άρθρο για την θωράκιση και την επίπτωση που έχει ή όχι σε xDSL γραμμές, αν και αγείωτη προσφέρει προστασία, κ.λ.π. 
Έχουμε διαβάσει και ανεβάσει παλιότερα άρθρα που υπάρχουν αντικρουόμενες απόψεις για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, οπότε στην παρούσα φάση αυτό είναι το βασικότερο και όχι αν θα βάλουμε τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο ή καλώδιο UTP στην τηλεφωνική μας γραμμή.

----------


## DOOM_NX

> Nα κάνω μερικές ερωτήσεις γιατί λες ότι διάβασες και όλο το "θέμα";;
> 
> Γράφεις 
> 
> 
> Το "τηλεφωνικό PET" της μεγάλης αλυσίδας ηλεκτρολογικού εξοπλισμού, αναφέρεται από την ίδια την κατασκευάστρια σαν "Συμβατικό τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο" και φυσικά με τον κωδικό που υπάρχει στον κατάλογο υπάρχει και στο καρούλι της εταιρίας.
> Παρακάτω είναι ss από τον κατάλογο και στο Link φωτογραφία από το καρούλι της εταιρίας που υπάρχει στην αποθήκη της μεγάλης αλυσίδας ηλεκτρολογικού εξοπλισμού.
>  
> 
> ...


Καλησπέρα.

Μη σε ξενίζει ο όρος F/UTP, αυτή είναι η ευρύτερη ταξινόμηση όλων των συνεστραμμένων χάλκινων ζευγών με θωράκιση. Όλα τα τηλεφωνικά καλώδια UTP είναι, απλά μικρότερης κατηγορίας (συνήθως 3). Στη φωτο βλέπω αυτό ακριβώς, μια πολύ χαλαρή πλέξη. Ακόμα και στα Cat 5/6 ο αριθμός των συστροφών σε κάθε ζεύγος δεν καθορίζεται αυστηρά στις προδιαγραφές, αλλά είναι στην ευχέρεια του κατασκευαστή, αρκεί να καλύπτονται οι απαιτήσεις για τα χαρακτηριστικά του καλωδίου. Αν έχεις το καλώδιο στα χέρια σου, σκίσε ένα μέτρο και δες. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ούτε στο δικό σου καλώδιο είναι ίδιος ο αριθμός μεταξύ των ζευγών.

Όσο για το cross section στα καρούλια και τους καταλόγους, προφανώς εννοούν τη διάμετρο. Στα datasheets, όπως αυτό που ανέβασα πιο πάνω, φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα το λάθος. Και πάλι, πολύ εύκολα αν έχεις το καλώδιο στα χέρια σου μπορείς να το μετρήσεις και να δεις ότι πρόκειται για διάμετρο 0,60 mm.




> Το καλώδιο που βλέπεις στο Link πιο κάτω, το βλέπεις να έχει την απειροελάχιστη διαφορά που αναφέρεις;; γιατί ο @sweet dreams αυτό το καλώδιο έχει βάλει σε RJ11 φις.
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...45#post5881045


Στη φωτο φαίνεται η διαφορά που θα είχε ένα καλώδιο διαμέτρου 0,60 mm με ένα καλώδιο 24 AWG (διαμέτρου 0,51 mm). 




> Η μεγάλη αλυσίδα ηλεκτρολογικού εξοπλισμού θα σου δώσει ότι έχει εκείνη την στιγμή στην αποθήκη της, ρώτησες αν μπορείς να παραγγείλεις άλλον τύπο και διατομή και σου είπαν ότι δεν έχουν;;


Είμαι σίγουρος ότι υπάρχουν όλοι οι τύποι μέχρι και το ραζίμ των 0,80 mm για τηλεφωνική χρήση. Μεγαλύτερης διαμέτρου συνεστραμμένο ζεύγος δύσκολα θα βρεις.




> Η μεγάλη αλυσίδα ηλεκτρολογικού εξοπλισμού έχει UTP CAT6 24AWG, δηλαδή αυτομάτως πάμε στα 0.20mm2 διατομή.


Ισχύει πολλά Cat. 6 είναι 24 AWG. Φέρνουν και FTP 23 AWG καθώς και με επένδυση PET για εξωτερικό χώρο.




> Το τι χρησιμοποιούσε και τι χρησιμοποιεί τώρα ο ΟΤΕ είναι άλλη συζήτηση και αν θα περάσεις ISDΝ ή και απλή POTS για χιλιόμετρα σε 26 AWG ή 0,40mm ή 0.13mm2 που μας λες πιο πάνω.


Αν τύχει ποτέ να είσαι μπροστά στο άνοιγμα μιας καμπίνας, θα διαπιστώσεις ιδίοις όμμασι πόσο λεπτά είναι τα καλωδιάκια που έρχονται συνεστραμμένα κατά εκατοντάδες μέσα στην ίδια θωράκιση. Δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τα καλώδια που φτάνουν από το εναέριο στα χωριά.




> Το βασικότερο που ψάχνουμε να βρούμε προς το παρόν είναι κάποιο πρόσφατο άρθρο για την θωράκιση και την επίπτωση που έχει ή όχι σε xDSL γραμμές, αν και αγείωτη προσφέρει προστασία, κ.λ.π. 
> Έχουμε διαβάσει και ανεβάσει παλιότερα άρθρα που υπάρχουν αντικρουόμενες απόψεις για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, οπότε στην παρούσα φάση αυτό είναι το βασικότερο και όχι αν θα βάλουμε τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο ή καλώδιο UTP στην τηλεφωνική μας γραμμή.


Μέχρι το σπίτι σου έρχεται ηλεκτρικά θωρακισμένο το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ. Από κει και πέρα εξαρτάται από το σπίτι του καθενός, αν θα χρησιμοποιήσει απλό ή θωρακισμένο καλώδιο. Για διαδρομές μαζί με καλώδια ρεύματος ή κοντά σε άλλες πηγές EMI (πχ plasma TV, πομποί στα MW) το καλύτερο είναι να χρησιμοποιηθεί θωράκιση, εκτός αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να εγκατασταθεί το modem κοντά στο κουτί του ΟΤΕ και να σταλεί με απλό UTP το δίκτυο και η φωνή στο υπόλοιπο σπίτι.

Από κει και πέρα, σε αυτό εδώ το νήμα έγραψε κάποιος ότι αντικατέστησε F/UTP τηλεφωνικό με U/UTP κατηγορίας 5 και κέρδισε σε καταστολή θορύβου λόγω πυκνότερης πλέξης. Κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική και χρήζει διερεύνησης. Σε ένα καινούριο σπίτι, Cat. 6a πιστεύω πως έχει νόημα στην παρούσα φάση, τουλάχιστον στην εσωτερική εγκατάσταση.

That said, τη μεγαλύτερη διαφορά στην xDSL την κάνει το τμήμα της γραμμής που δεν ανήκει σε μας, όπως όλοι ξέρουμε. Όσο λιγότερο ασχολούμαστε με το χαλκό και περνάμε σε οπτική ίνα τόσο καλύτερο για τις τηλεπικοινωνίες γενικότερα.

----------


## sweet dreams

Ο όρος UTP αναφέρεται σε συγκεκριμένο τύπο καλωδίου και όχι γενικά σε ότι έχει συστροφή.

Το τηλεφωνικό PET περί του οποίου και γίνεται λόγος όταν το ανοίγεις μπορείς να "βγάλεις" τα ζευγάρια όπως θέλεις εσύ, αν μάλιστα το ανοίξεις άτσαλα μπερδεύονται χωρίς να υπάρχουν ζευγάρια.

Το νήμα καθώς και οι φωτογραφίες είναι από το 2016 και να είσαι σίγουρος ότι το CROSS SECTION 2X2X0.6 που αναγραφόταν τότε ήταν διατομή και όχι διάμετρος, αν έχεις κάποια φωτογραφία που να αποδεικνύει το αντίθετο και όχι την απλή αναφορά σου μετά χαράς να την δούμε.
Άλλωστε και μέσα στον επίσημο κατάλογο της η εταιρία αναφέρει ΔΙΑΤΟΜΗ(το έγραψα με κεφαλαία γιατί έτσι το έχει και όχι για κάποιον άλλο λόγο).

Είμαι μπροστά στο άνοιγμα KAΦΑΟ από την δεκαετία του 1980, οπότε έχω δει τι καλώδια χρησιμοποιούνται σε κάθε περίσταση, δηλαδή τα KAΦΑΟ που είναι μέσα σε αστικό ιστό και σε αποστάσεις χιλιομέτρων έχουν καλώδια 26 AWG ή 0,40mm ή 0.13mm2;; γιατί λες συνέχεια για εναέρια και στα χωριά.

Για την θωράκιση, πως πρέπει να γίνει και όλα τα υπόλοιπα τα έχουμε πει άπειρες φορές, προσωπικά μια παράκληση μόνο, σε ότι άλλο θα ήθελες να μου απαντήσεις θα εκτιμούσα να συνοδεύεται από φωτογραφίες, άρθρα, Links, κ.λ.π., όπως ανεβάζω κι' εγώ για να στηρίζω αυτά που λέω.
Ευχαριστώ.

- - - Updated - - -

Όσο το διαβάζω τόσο και θέλω να προσθέσω πράγματα για να απαντήσω σε διάφορες λάθος εκτιμήσεις και απαντήσεις, αλλά απλά κουράζομαι να γυρνάω πάντα στα ίδια πράγματα.

Λέω για UTP CAT6 και 24AWG, μου ανεβάζεις Link από F/FTP και F/FTP 2X23AWG 4 6 Για εξωτερική χρήση, έτσι θα βγάλουμε άκρη;; είδες ότι δεν τα έχουμε αναφέρει ή δεν τα ξέρουμε ότι υπάρχουν;;
Οι περισσότεροι προτείνουν γενικά το UTP CAT6 και όχι κάποιο F/FTP CAT6 και το γιατί το ξέρουν μόνο αυτοί, μπορεί να μην έχουν ούτε καν ιδέα τι είναι το καθένα και τι είναι το AWG.
Με την θωράκιση στο  F/FTP τι γίνεται;; να το γειώσουμε το ξέρουμε όλοι, το θέμα είναι πως είναι το πιο σωστό να γειωθεί και αν υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα σε οικιακή εγκατάσταση.
Να το αφήσουμε αγείωτο;; υπάρχει κάποιο πρόσφατο άρθρο με εργαστηριακές δοκιμές για να διαβάσουμε τι λέει;; οι προσωπικές απόψεις του καθενός χωρίς εργαστηριακή τεκμηρίωση εμένα δεν με αφορούν.
Γράφουμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια τόσα χρόνια προσπαθώντας συνέχεια με άρθρα, εργαστηριακές δοκιμές και ότι άλλη τεκμηρίωση υπάρχει να αποδείξουμε ότι δεν είμαστε ελέφαντες, η απλή γνώμη  του καθενός *σε τόσο εξειδικευμένα θέματα* και ο οποίος δεν είναι επιστήμονας με δικό του εργαστήριο εμένα προσωπικά δεν με αφορά, ελεύθερα να συνεχίσει να συζητάει με τους υπολοίπους.

----------


## DOOM_NX

> Ο όρος UTP αναφέρεται σε συγκεκριμένο τύπο καλωδίου και όχι γενικά σε ότι έχει συστροφή.
> 
> Το τηλεφωνικό PET περί του οποίου και γίνεται λόγος όταν το ανοίγεις μπορείς να "βγάλεις" τα ζευγάρια όπως θέλεις εσύ, αν μάλιστα το ανοίξεις άτσαλα μπερδεύονται χωρίς να υπάρχουν ζευγάρια.
> 
> Το νήμα καθώς και οι φωτογραφίες είναι από το 2016 και να είσαι σίγουρος ότι το CROSS SECTION 2X2X0.6 που αναγραφόταν τότε ήταν διατομή και όχι διάμετρος, αν έχεις κάποια φωτογραφία που να αποδεικνύει το αντίθετο και όχι την απλή αναφορά σου μετά χαράς να την δούμε.
> Άλλωστε και μέσα στον επίσημο κατάλογο της η εταιρία αναφέρει ΔΙΑΤΟΜΗ(το έγραψα με κεφαλαία γιατί έτσι το έχει και όχι για κάποιον άλλο λόγο).
> 
> Είμαι μπροστά στο άνοιγμα KAΦΑΟ από την δεκαετία του 1980, οπότε έχω δει τι καλώδια χρησιμοποιούνται σε κάθε περίσταση, δηλαδή τα KAΦΑΟ που είναι μέσα σε αστικό ιστό και σε αποστάσεις χιλιομέτρων έχουν καλώδια 26 AWG ή 0,40mm ή 0.13mm2;; γιατί λες συνέχεια για εναέρια και στα χωριά.
> 
> ...


F/UTP είναι τύπος κατασκευής καλωδίου, πρόκειται για ζυγό αριθμό συνεστραμμένων ζευγών που όλα μαζί περικλύονται από ηλεκτρική θωράκιση. No more no less. Σε όλο το δίκτυο της τηλεφωνίας χρησιμοποιούνται συνεστραμμένα ζεύγη και όλα τα τηλεφωνικά καλώδια υπακούνε στις προδιαγραφές. Ο μόνος λόγος που δε βλέπεις συνεστραμμένα ζεύγη στο καλώδιό σου είναι γιατί πρόκειται για τοπολογία star-quad που υποδηλώνεται και από το (St) στον κωδικό του. Σε αυτό το συγκεκριμένο τύπο καλωδίου, για να πάρεις τη μαγνητική θωράκιση θα πρέπει να συνδέσεις και τους 4 κλώνους, σχηματίζοντας ζευγάρια αντιδιαμετρικά. Αλλιώς μπορείς απλά να έχεις 2 γραμμές τηλεφώνου με καλή καταστολή της συνακρόασης και παρεμβολών μεταξύ τους, αλλά χαμηλή μαγνητική θωράκιση προς το περιβάλλον.

Άλλο παράδειγμα τηλεφωνικού star-quad καλωδίου που υπακούει στο DIN VDE 816: http://www.caledonian-cables.co.uk/p...vde-0816.shtml

Σκοπός δεν είναι να σε μεταπείσω για κάτι. Οποιοσδήποτε θέλει μπορεί να ψάξει τις προδιαγραφές και να ενημερωθεί ή να βγάλει ένα παχύμετρο και να μετρήσει τη διάμετρο του χαλκού. Δεν γράφω κάποια καινούρια θεωρία που πρέπει να αποδείξω. Αλλά τα καλώδια για το τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο βγαίνουν σε διαμέτρους 0.40, 0.50, 0.60 και 0.80 mm, όπως φαίνεται και στο link παραπάνω. Και αυτό το KATI*x2*x0.6 υποδηλώνει συνεστραμμένα ζεύγη (ακόμα και αντιδιαμετρικά σε τοπολογία star-quad όπως το δικό σου).

----------


## sweet dreams

Off Topic


		Μην το πάρεις σαν αγένεια αλλά δεν θέλω να συνεχίσω άλλο την συζήτηση, τους λόγους τους εξήγησα πιο πάνω.

Καλή συνέχεια και ευχαριστώ.

----------


## DOOM_NX

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Μην το πάρεις σαν αγένεια αλλά δεν θέλω να συνεχίσω άλλο την συζήτηση, τους λόγους τους εξήγησα πιο πάνω.
> 
> Καλή συνέχεια και ευχαριστώ.


Καμία αγένεια. Άλλωστε τις διαμέτρους για τα τηλεφωνικά καλώδια εξωτερικού χώρου δεν τις ορίζω εγώ, αλλά το πρότυπο ISO IEC 60708 και DIN VDE 816. Δε μπορώ να σου δώσω το πρότυπο γιατί είναι επί πληρωμή, αλλά σε αυτό εδώ το PDF συνοψίζονται ωραία. Nominal diameters: 0.4,0.5,0.6,0.8 mm.

Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## sweet dreams

Θα παρακαλούσα τους συμφορουμίτες να μην μου απευθύνουν πλέον καμία ερώτηση γιατί δεν είμαι σε θέση να τους απαντήσω, το γιατί το έχω γράψει για το βλέπουν και κάτω από το nickname.
Όταν μάθω μερικά πράγματα θα σας ειδοποιήσω πάλι.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Θα παρακαλούσα τους συμφορουμίτες να μην μου απευθύνουν πλέον καμία ερώτηση γιατί δεν είμαι σε θέση να τους απαντήσω, το γιατί το έχω γράψει για το βλέπουν και κάτω από το nickname.
> Όταν μάθω μερικά πράγματα θα σας ειδοποιήσω πάλι.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Χαζομάρες κ εσύ τώρα.. Έλα Chill out..  :Wink:  
Εμένα θα με ενδιέφερε πάντως αν μπορούσαμε να εντρυφήσουμε - εμβαθύνουμε ολίγον σχετικά με το καλώδιο που αναφέρθηκε πάνω.. 
Το: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_quad_cable
Και τη πιθανή χρήση του στη τηλεφωνία ίσως; 
Η vs του ftp Η της συστροφής στα καλώδια δικτύου γενικά.. 
Care to elaborate;  :Smile:

----------


## sweet dreams

> Χαζομάρες κ εσύ τώρα.. Έλα Chill out..  
> Εμένα θα με ενδιέφερε πάντως αν μπορούσαμε να εντρυφήσουμε ολίγον σχετικά με το καλώδιο που αναφέρθηκε πάνω.. 
> Το: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_quad_cable
> Και τη πιθανή χρήση του στη τηλεφωνία ίσως; 
> Η vs του ftp Η της συστροφής στα καλώδια δικτύου γενικά.. 
> Care to elaborate;


Με PM, ότι θέλεις και μπορώ, από εδώ, τέλος.  :Lips Sealed:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Με PM, ότι θέλεις και μπορώ, από εδώ, τέλος.


Και πως θα διαβάζουν οι άλλοι;  :Thinking:  
Σε κάθε περίπτωση έγραψα την απορία μου επάνω.. Οπότε περιμένω π.μ από εσένα;  :Wink:

----------


## Finn

Καλημέρα,
λόγω συχνών αποσυνδέσεων θέλω να κάνω εξαρχής μια εγκατάσταση καλωδίου μήπως και λύσω το πρόβλημα μου.
Η τωρινή μου εγκατάσταση είναι BOX OTE -> Καλώδιο μήκους 22μ με 4 καλώδια ( δε θα έλεγα ότι είναι ζεύγη γιατί είναι κόκκινο πράσινο μπλε άσπρο) - > ένωση με στρίψιμο - > 80μ καλώδιο (πάλι μέσα έχει 10-12 καλωδιάκια διαφόρων χρωμάτων). 

Αν βάλω το speedport εκεί που είναι η ένωση των 2 καλωδίων έχω δει και attenuation (down) 11db με μαξ attainable 119.000 και κλειδώνω 54999 ενώ τώρα είναι στα 22db κι έχω σκαμπανευάσματα 42-54999..

Για 100-120μ θα είμαι εντάξει με το https://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/ilekt...-cablel_94673/ ;

----------


## DOOM_NX

> Καλημέρα,
> λόγω συχνών αποσυνδέσεων θέλω να κάνω εξαρχής μια εγκατάσταση καλωδίου μήπως και λύσω το πρόβλημα μου.
> Η τωρινή μου εγκατάσταση είναι BOX OTE -> Καλώδιο μήκους 22μ με 4 καλώδια ( δε θα έλεγα ότι είναι ζεύγη γιατί είναι κόκκινο πράσινο μπλε άσπρο) - > ένωση με στρίψιμο - > 80μ καλώδιο (πάλι μέσα έχει 10-12 καλωδιάκια διαφόρων χρωμάτων). 
> 
> Αν βάλω το speedport εκεί που είναι η ένωση των 2 καλωδίων έχω δει και attenuation (down) 11db με μαξ attainable 119.000 και κλειδώνω 54999 ενώ τώρα είναι στα 22db κι έχω σκαμπανευάσματα 42-54999..
> 
> Για 100-120μ θα είμαι εντάξει με το https://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/ilekt...-cablel_94673/ ;


Μια χαρά θα 'σαι.

- - - Updated - - -

Απλά να διορθώσω μια ανακρίβεια που έγραψα παραπάνω για το τηλεφωνικό PET. Το St μέσα σε παρένθεση, (St) δηλαδή, είναι Static Screen και όχι star-quad. Έξω από την παρένθεση είναι star-quad και συνήθως ακολουθεί τον κωδικό του μανδύα ως St III. Αναλυτικά ο κωδικός του καλωδίου είναι:

A-02YS(St)2Y

A- Outdoor (εξωτερικής χρήσης)
02YS insulation of cellular polyethylene with outer PE-skin (μόνωση των χάλκινων κλώνων με αφρρό και φλοιό από PET)
(St)     Static shield (aluminium/polyester tape) (ηλεκτρική θωράκιση με φύλλο αλουμινίου)
2Y      Polyethylene(PE) (o εξωτερικός μανδύας PET του καλωδίου)



Περισσότερα: 
http://www.caledonian-cables.com/OtherInfo/VDE.htm
https://www.turkuazcable.com/en/type...sulated-cables

Το καλώδιο πρέπει να περιέχει συνεστραμμένα ζεύγη μέσα, ακόμα και αν η πλέξη τους είναι πολύ χαλαρή. Και αν το παραπάνω όνομα ακολουθείται από το St III, τότε τα ζεύγη είναι σε τοπολογία star-quad. Αλλά ακόμα και αν δεν αναγράφεται πάνω στο καλώδιο κάτι, είναι πολύ πιθανό να είναι star-quad τα ζεύγη όπως στα περισσότερα καλώδια που υπακούν στο VDE 816.

----------


## Finn

> Μια χαρά θα 'σαι.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Απλά να διορθώσω μια ανακρίβεια που έγραψα παραπάνω για το τηλεφωνικό PET. Το St μέσα σε παρένθεση, (St) δηλαδή, είναι Static Screen και όχι star-quad. Έξω από την παρένθεση είναι star-quad και συνήθως ακολουθεί τον κωδικό του μανδύα ως St III. Αναλυτικά ο κωδικός του καλωδίου είναι:
> 
> A-02YS(St)2Y
> 
> A- Outdoor (εξωτερικής χρήσης)
> ...



Σ ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση! Γενικά υπάρχουν κάποιες προδιαγραφές για το καλώδιο απ τον ΟΤΕ στον χώρο μας; Μέγιστη απόσταση, τύπος καλωδίου, twisted pairs etc.

----------


## DOOM_NX

> Σ ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση! Γενικά υπάρχουν κάποιες προδιαγραφές για το καλώδιο απ τον ΟΤΕ στον χώρο μας; Μέγιστη απόσταση, τύπος καλωδίου, twisted pairs etc.


Το παραπάνω πληροί τις προδιαγραφές για εξωτερική εγκατάσταση. Για εσωτερική εγκατάσταση τα πράγματα είναι ακόμα πιο απλά. Κατά VDE 815, ένα Y καλώδιο (ραζίμ) αρκεί, όταν υπάρχουν ηλεκτρικές σωληνώσεις, αλλιώς ένα JYYE είναι ενδεικτικό.

Γενικότερα, αν ένα καλώδιο είναι συνεστραμμένου ζεύγους (ή ζευγών) από μονόκλωνο καθαρό χαλκό διαμέτρου τουλάχιστον 0,4 mm θα παίξει καλά. Αν πρόκειται για εξωτερικό χώρο, χρειάζεσαι PET (PE, LDPE) μανδύα. Αν χρειάζεσαι αντοχή στις παρεμβολές και φύλλο αλουμινίου. Τα παραπάνω ή ένα UTP/FTP Cat 5e/6 κάνουν μια χαρά (και τα προτείνω αντί των παλιότερων, ειδικά για VDSL και futureproofing). Προσοχή θέλει μη μπερδευτεί κάποιος και εγκαταστήσει πλακέ καλώδιο προέκτασης τηλεφώνου πίσω από την πρίζα.

----------


## Finn

> Το παραπάνω πληροί τις προδιαγραφές για εξωτερική εγκατάσταση. Για εσωτερική εγκατάσταση τα πράγματα είναι ακόμα πιο απλά. Κατά VDE 815, ένα Y καλώδιο (ραζίμ) αρκεί, όταν υπάρχουν ηλεκτρικές σωληνώσεις, αλλιώς ένα JYYE είναι ενδεικτικό.
> 
> Γενικότερα, αν ένα καλώδιο είναι συνεστραμμένου ζεύγους (ή ζευγών) από μονόκλωνο καθαρό χαλκό διαμέτρου τουλάχιστον 0,4 mm θα παίξει καλά. Αν πρόκειται για εξωτερικό χώρο, χρειάζεσαι PET (PE, LDPE) μανδύα. Αν χρειάζεσαι αντοχή στις παρεμβολές και φύλλο αλουμινίου. Τα παραπάνω ή ένα UTP/FTP Cat 5e/6 κάνουν μια χαρά (και τα προτείνω αντί των παλιότερων, ειδικά για VDSL και futureproofing). Προσοχή θέλει μη μπερδευτεί κάποιος και εγκαταστήσει πλακέ καλώδιο προέκτασης τηλεφώνου πίσω από την πρίζα.


Εξωτερικά πρέπει να το περάσω το καλώδιο και μάλιστα υπόγεια στα 15-20 εκατοστά μέσα σε σωλήνα και εκει που θα τερματίσει θα βάλω ένα πριζάκι οποτε αύριο θα πάρω 120 μέτρα απ το PET. Η καμπίνα είναι στα 100μ απ το οίκημα και είναι κρίμα να μη μπορώ να εκμεταλλευτώ τα 200mbps στο άμεσο μέλλον. Κλασσικά κουμπώνω τα το ζεύγος στη ρεγκλέτα εντός του box και όλα καλά ε;

----------


## DOOM_NX

> Εξωτερικά πρέπει να το περάσω το καλώδιο και μάλιστα υπόγεια στα 15-20 εκατοστά μέσα σε σωλήνα και εκει που θα τερματίσει θα βάλω ένα πριζάκι οποτε αύριο θα πάρω 120 μέτρα απ το PET. Η καμπίνα είναι στα 100μ απ το οίκημα και είναι κρίμα να μη μπορώ να εκμεταλλευτώ τα 200mbps στο άμεσο μέλλον. Κλασσικά κουμπώνω τα το ζεύγος στη ρεγκλέτα εντός του box και όλα καλά ε;


Αν σου φτάνουν τα χρήματα σκέψου και FTP cat 6 με PET μανδύα. Αν έχεις ρεγκλέτα τα καρφώνεις, αν δεν έχεις βάλε 3M UY2. Κόκκινο-μπλε και μπλε-άσπρο/μπλε.

----------


## panosr

Καλησπέρα σας.
Πρέπει να τραβήξω καινούργια γραμμή τηλεφώνου για χρήση VDSL από το υπόγειο μέχρι το ρούτερ. 
Η απόσταση είναι μαξ 20 μέτρα, το υπόγειο καλύτερα να το θεωρήσετε σαν εξωτερικό χώρο διότι δεν είναι κλειστό (παράθυρα και πόρτες δεν έχει ακόμα), μετά το υπόγειο το καλώδιο πρέπει να βγεί έξω για περίπου 3 μέτρα πριν μπεί στο σπίτι (δεν ακουμπάει έδαφος). Η τοποθεσία του σπιτιού βρίσκεται σε παραθαλάσσιο μέρος, άρα υποθέτω πως θα πρέπει να έχει καλή μόνωση λόγο υγρασίας.

Με αυτά τα κριτήρια τελικά πήρα 30 μέτρα Καλώδιο U/UTP 2X24AWG 4 5e Για εξωτερική χρήση,  έκανα σωστή επιλογή ή έπρεπε να πάρω το PET και σωλήνα σπιράλ;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλησπέρα σας.
> Πρέπει να τραβήξω καινούργια γραμμή τηλεφώνου για χρήση VDSL από το υπόγειο μέχρι το ρούτερ. 
> Η απόσταση είναι μαξ 20 μέτρα, το υπόγειο καλύτερα να το θεωρήσετε σαν εξωτερικό χώρο διότι δεν είναι κλειστό (παράθυρα και πόρτες δεν έχει ακόμα), μετά το υπόγειο το καλώδιο πρέπει να βγεί έξω για περίπου 3 μέτρα πριν μπεί στο σπίτι (δεν ακουμπάει έδαφος). Η τοποθεσία του σπιτιού βρίσκεται σε παραθαλάσσιο μέρος, άρα υποθέτω πως θα πρέπει να έχει καλή μόνωση λόγο υγρασίας.
> 
> Με αυτά τα κριτήρια τελικά πήρα 30 μέτρα Καλώδιο U/UTP 2X24AWG 4 5e Για εξωτερική χρήση,  έκανα σωστή επιλογή ή έπρεπε να πάρω το PET και σωλήνα σπιράλ;


Εντάξει καλό είναι.. Θα μπορούσες να είχες πάρει το cat6 αντί για το cat5e.. Αλλά its ok.. Και το 5e έχει ψωμί.. 
Αφού είναι και για εξωτερική χρήση δεν είναι τόσο απαραίτητο το σπιράλ.. Αν δεν το βλέπει και ήλιος θα είναι οκ λογικά.. 
Σε αυτό που έχεις αν σε βολεύει βάλε και σπιράλ, κακό δεν κάνει.. Αλλά θα σε δυσκολέψει λίγο με τα καρφάκια (ρόκα) μετά στο στήριγμα.. Η αν θες να πάρεις τα ειδικά στηρίγματα που είναι για το σπιράλ..  
Το pet θα ήταν κάπως καλύτερο, αλλά τώρα το πήρες.. Δεν πειράζει βάλε αυτό, δεν θα έχει τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά το άλλο.. 
Επίσης καλό είναι να μη το περάσεις κοντά σε καλώδια ρεύματος.. Και αν γίνεται πέρασε το μονοκόμματο, μην κάνεις κόψε ράψε..

----------


## DOOM_NX

> Καλησπέρα σας.
> Πρέπει να τραβήξω καινούργια γραμμή τηλεφώνου για χρήση VDSL από το υπόγειο μέχρι το ρούτερ. 
> Η απόσταση είναι μαξ 20 μέτρα, το υπόγειο καλύτερα να το θεωρήσετε σαν εξωτερικό χώρο διότι δεν είναι κλειστό (παράθυρα και πόρτες δεν έχει ακόμα), μετά το υπόγειο το καλώδιο πρέπει να βγεί έξω για περίπου 3 μέτρα πριν μπεί στο σπίτι (δεν ακουμπάει έδαφος). Η τοποθεσία του σπιτιού βρίσκεται σε παραθαλάσσιο μέρος, άρα υποθέτω πως θα πρέπει να έχει καλή μόνωση λόγο υγρασίας.
> 
> Με αυτά τα κριτήρια τελικά πήρα 30 μέτρα Καλώδιο U/UTP 2X24AWG 4 5e Για εξωτερική χρήση,  έκανα σωστή επιλογή ή έπρεπε να πάρω το PET και σωλήνα σπιράλ;


PET είναι κι αυτό που δείχνεις στο link

----------


## panosr

Αν υπάρχει πιθανότητα απώλειας τότε παίρνω και το PET ασυζητητί.  :Razz:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Αν υπάρχει πιθανότητα απώλειας τότε παίρνω και το PET ασυζητητί.


Δε νομίζω να έχεις θέμα και με αυτό που πήρες αν τοποθετηθεί σωστά.. 
Πες μου κάτι, από α.κ παίρνεις η από νέα καμπίνα Vdsl; 
Στατιστικά γραμμής έχουμε;

----------


## panosr

Απο νέα καμπίνα, >45 mbps έξω απο το σπίτι έβγαλε η μέτρηση του τεχνικού. Να ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμα, με αυτό το scotchlok θα μπορέσω να συνδέσω 22awg με 24awg;

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι κάνει για συνδέσεις καλωδίων 22-26AWG. Υπάρχουν και άλλα για μεγαλύτερες διατομές. Αλλά όλα τα τηλεπικοινωνιακά παίζουν σε αυτά τα μεγέθη.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Απο νέα καμπίνα, >45 mbps έξω απο το σπίτι έβγαλε η μέτρηση του τεχνικού. Να ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμα, με αυτό το scotchlok θα μπορέσω να συνδέσω 22awg με 24awg;


Απόσταση από καμπίνα αν επιτρέπεται; 
Γιαυτό ρώτησα για στατιστικά (attenuation Κλπ).. Για να δω τι μέγιστες ταχύτητες μπορείς να πιάσεις..

----------


## lak100

παιδια ισω ξτθρ η ωρα να αλλαξω το καλωδιο που ερχεται εξω απο την ρεκλετα και κουμπωνει σε εξωτερικο μπριζακι το καλωδιο ερχεται εναερια. θα χρειαστω σιγουρα παραπανω απο ενα ζευγος γιατι απο το ιδιο καλωδιο δινω γραμμη και στον αδερφο μου διπλα. τι να παρω pet utp? η τηλεφωνικο  utp

----------


## minas

> παιδια ισω ξτθρ η ωρα να αλλαξω το καλωδιο που ερχεται εξω απο την ρεκλετα και κουμπωνει σε εξωτερικο μπριζακι το καλωδιο ερχεται εναερια. θα χρειαστω σιγουρα παραπανω απο ενα ζευγος γιατι απο το ιδιο καλωδιο δινω γραμμη και στον αδερφο μου διπλα. τι να παρω pet utp? η τηλεφωνικο  utp


Ναι.
Αστειεύομαι, αλλά είναι χιλιοσυζητημένο, ακόμη και στην προηγούμενη σελίδα. Ειδικά εάν είναι εναέριο, και ανάλογα με την απόσταση, τα μηχανικά χαρακτηριστικά σε ενδιαφέρουν περισσότερο από τα ηλεκτρικά.
Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε το εξής: Το καλώδιο που φτάνει στο σπίτι από την καμπίνα και μέχρι τον κατανεμητή του σπιτιού (εάν υπάρχει), είναι ευθύνη του ΟΤΕ. Δεν μπορείς και δεν πρέπει να το αλλάξεις.
Εάν έχεις ιδιόκτητο εναέριο καλώδιο, πόσα μέτρα είναι, και πόση είναι η μεγαλύτερη απόσταση μεταξύ εναέριων στηριγμάτων; Μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί στο έδαφος, ή υπόγεια με κάποιο σπιράλ;

Το τηλεφωνικό ή UTP είναι δευτερεύον ερώτημα σε αυτή τη φάση. Το PET αναφέρεται στο υλικό της μόνωσης, και ενώ είναι επιθυμητό για τοποθέτηση σε εξωτερικό χώρο, είναι και αυτό λίγο πρώιμο.

----------


## kathiki

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα, θα χρειαστώ τις συμβουλές σας για ένα ζήτημα που αντιμετωπίζω. Σπίτι 2όροφο, εκτός Αθηνών έξω από χωριό, κτισμένο μέσα του 80 αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα με τηλεφωνία κατά κύριο λόγο και internet. Συνολικά 7 πρίζες τηλεφώνου, οι 4-5 συνήθως συνδεδεμένες με συσκευή. Αποσταση από α/κ γύρω στα 2 χλμ, γυρω στα 3-4 ταχυτητα συγχρονισμου. Εχω voip msan τυπος γραμμης κατι σαν pstn ουσιαστικα. Στο θέμα μας. Πέρσι ειχα αποσυνδεσεις πολλές και ηρθε το συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ. Ως το τελευταίο άκρο ευθύνης ΟΤΕ, το κουτι που φτάνει στο σπίτι είπαν όλα μια χαρά. Ειναι 2 ζευγάρια καλωδίων. Αν συνδέσει το 1 δεν θα έχει internet και τηλεφωνία σε ένα δωμάτιο μόνο. Το αλλο ζευγάρι τροφοδοτεί το υπόλοιπο σπίτι αλλά εχω προβλήματα με αποσυνδέσεις, θόρυβο στη γραμμή και πριν 2 μέρες που ξαναπήγα δεν εχω τηλέφωνο καθόλου και δεν καταλαβαίνω αν είναι φυσιολογικό ή όχι. Μου ειχαν πέρσι πει οτι αυτό συμβαινει λόγω υγρασιας των καλωδίων και υπάρχουν 2 λύσεις.  Απευθειας γραμμή και κουμπώνει πάνω στην πρίζα ή αλλαγή εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης. Στρέφομαι προς τη 2η λύση και το βασικό ερώτημά μου είναι αν μπορούν να στέκουν όλα αυτά που μου είπε. Αν υποθέσουμε πως ναι για είδος καλωδίου σκέφτομαι προς ΡΕΤ απ όσα διαβασα προηγουμενως εδώ και μετά ο ηλεκτρολόγς που θα φωνάξω ποσο χρονο μπορεί να του πάρει; Επίσης μια τελευταια ερωτηση αν μπορω να περάσω και καλώδιο tv- sat μαζί λόγω ότι είναι ολίγον τι κατεστραμμένο.

----------


## nemesis1

Είμαι στο χωριό και το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ έρχεται στο σπίτι σε ένα απλό ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί που είναι μόνιμα ανοικτό επειδή χάθηκε το καπάκι του.

Βρήκα ένα καπάκι να βάλω άλλα η σύνδεση γίνεται με απλό στρίψιμο των καλωδίων..!

Επειδη scotchlock δεν παιζει να βρω εδώ, αν πάρω μια απλή ηλεκτρική κλεμα (την μικρότερη που μπορώ να βρω), δεν θα κάνω καλύτερη δουλειά από το απλό στρίψιμο?

----------


## netblues

καλυτερα στριψιμο απο κλεμα.

----------


## jkoukos

Συμφωνώ! Και "κουκούλωμα" της σύνδεσης με μονωτική ταινία ή καλύτερα με θερμοσυστελλόμενο, για την προστασία της.

----------


## georgep138

> καλυτερα στριψιμο απο κλεμα.


Καλύτερα στρίψιμο *και σε* κλέμα.

----------


## nemesis1

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο.

Δεν θα φανταζόμουν ποτέ ότι το "στρίψιμο" είναι προτιμότερο.

Edit: Εννοείς να προστατευσω το στρίψιμο με την κλεμα, φαντάζομαι.

----------


## netblues

Ναι, αλλα το θερμοσυστελομενο προστατευει καλυτερα απο τη κλεμμα.
Γενικοτερα ηλεκτρολογικες κλεμμες σε τηλεπικοινωνιακα καλωδια τα αποφευγουμε.
(ναι, ξερω, εχω δει κατανεμητες πολυκατοικιωνε)

----------


## nemesis1

Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ πολύ, όλους.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ναι, αλλα το θερμοσυστελομενο προστατευει καλυτερα απο τη κλεμμα.
> Γενικοτερα ηλεκτρολογικες κλεμμες σε τηλεπικοινωνιακα καλωδια τα αποφευγουμε.
> (ναι, ξερω, εχω δει κατανεμητες πολυκατοικιωνε)


Ξεβιδώνεις την κλέμμα και την περνας στο ένα καλώδιο.
Στρίβεις τα καλώδια, επαναφέρεις την κλέμμα πάνω από το στρίψιμο, βιδώνεις τη μία βίδα στο στρίψιμο...
Τυλίγεις με μονωτική.

Ουσιαστικά η κλέμμα συγκρατεί τα καλώδια σε περίπτωση τραβήγματος.


ΥΓ 
Αν έχεις θερμοσυστελλόμενο προφανώς το βάζεις.
Αλλά εδώ μάλλον δεν ..

Κάποτε βάζαμε καλαμάκι και το ζεσταίναμε με αναπτήρα.

----------


## PGouv

Τι καλώδιο προτείνετε για να περασω απο το σπιτι εως τη κολόνα; Ο οτετζης λεει μονο PET. Σκοπευω να μπει υπογεια μιας και αυτο που ειχε το εφαγε ποντικι.

----------


## minas

> Τι καλώδιο προτείνετε για να περασω απο το σπιτι εως τη κολόνα; Ο οτετζης λεει μονο PET. Σκοπευω να μπει υπογεια μιας και αυτο που ειχε το εφαγε ποντικι.


Δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι από την συζήτηση που έχει προηγηθεί. Θα ήταν χρήσιμο να ξέρουμε και απόσταση βέβαια.
Πολύ απλά αφού θα το βάλεις υπόγειο, κατά προτεραιότητα (σταματάς στο νούμερο που είσαι ικανοποιημένος):
1. Καλώδιο *εξωτερικού χώρου* τηλεφωνικό ή UTP. Προσοχή, υπάρχουν πολλά PET που δεν προορίζονται ρητά για εξωτερική/υπόγεια χρήση.
2. Σπιράλ/σωλήνα για προστασία του καλωδίου (παρότι θα είναι εξωτερικού χώρου).
3. Εάν φοβάσαι ότι μπορεί πάλι να του "επιτεθεί" κάτι, ή να δέχεται μεγάλη μηχανική καταπόνηση, υπάρχουν και καλώδια εξωτερικού χώρου με μεταλλικό πλέγμα, για αυξημένη προστασία.
Πχ δες το ubiquiti tough cable carrier:
https://www.ui.com/accessories/toughcable/
Η ακαμψία, το αυξημένο βάρος και η ανάγκη γείωσης της θωράκισης τα κάνει λίγο πιο δύσχρηστα.

----------


## geoavlonitis

PET για εξωτερικούς χώρους δαγκωτό, νομίζω για υπόγεια θέλει και έξτρα προστασία, δε θυμάμαι πώς λέγεται, για υγρασία, ποντίκια κ.λπ. Το καλώδιο έτσι σκέτο μέσα στο έδαφος δεν μπαίνει γιατί πολύ σύντομα θα αρχίσουν προβλήματα. Αν γίνεται, βάλτο εναέρια ή στον τοίχο.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Σκάψε λίγο πιό βαθειά και λίγο πιό πλατειά και ρίξε λίγο χαλίκι (3α), βάλε το καλώδιο σπιραλ και ξαναβάλε χαλίκι και στο τέλος χώμα.
Θα το βρεις σε μάντρα οικοδομικών υλικών


https://www.kyrpagiannis.gr/index.ph...KG-detail.html

----------


## PGouv

> PET για εξωτερικούς χώρους δαγκωτό, νομίζω για υπόγεια θέλει και έξτρα προστασία, δε θυμάμαι πώς λέγεται, για υγρασία, ποντίκια κ.λπ. Το καλώδιο έτσι σκέτο μέσα στο έδαφος δεν μπαίνει γιατί πολύ σύντομα θα αρχίσουν προβλήματα. Αν γίνεται, βάλτο εναέρια ή στον τοίχο.





> Δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι από την συζήτηση που έχει προηγηθεί. Θα ήταν χρήσιμο να ξέρουμε και απόσταση βέβαια.
> Πολύ απλά αφού θα το βάλεις υπόγειο, κατά προτεραιότητα (σταματάς στο νούμερο που είσαι ικανοποιημένος):
> 1. Καλώδιο *εξωτερικού χώρου* τηλεφωνικό ή UTP. Προσοχή, υπάρχουν πολλά PET που δεν προορίζονται ρητά για εξωτερική/υπόγεια χρήση.
> 2. Σπιράλ/σωλήνα για προστασία του καλωδίου (παρότι θα είναι εξωτερικού χώρου).
> 3. Εάν φοβάσαι ότι μπορεί πάλι να του "επιτεθεί" κάτι, ή να δέχεται μεγάλη μηχανική καταπόνηση, υπάρχουν και καλώδια εξωτερικού χώρου με μεταλλικό πλέγμα, για αυξημένη προστασία.
> Πχ δες το ubiquiti tough cable carrier:
> https://www.ui.com/accessories/toughcable/
> Η ακαμψία, το αυξημένο βάρος και η ανάγκη γείωσης της θωράκισης τα κάνει λίγο πιο δύσχρηστα.





> Σκάψε λίγο πιό βαθειά και λίγο πιό πλατειά και ρίξε λίγο χαλίκι (3α), βάλε το καλώδιο σπιραλ και ξαναβάλε χαλίκι και στο τέλος χώμα.
> Θα το βρεις σε μάντρα οικοδομικών υλικών
> 
> 
> https://www.kyrpagiannis.gr/index.ph...KG-detail.html


Τελικά πήρα cat6 μαύρο. Πιστεύω πως το καλώδιο που υπηρχε pet με 6 ζευγη ηταν κομένο επειδη το χρησιμοποιησαν ως ατσαλινα για να περάσουν το καλώδιο των φωτοβολταικών μεσα απο τη pvc που ηταν της παροχης. Βρήκα ενα κομμάτι του ενομένο με ταίνια οχι τα καλώδια ομως.
Σκάψαμε 30 μέτρα και το περασα διπλα απο τα άλλα σε σπιραλ 20ρι βαρεως τυπου του κουβιδη. Το χώμα ηταν πολυ σκληρο και δε σκαβοταν με τίποτα ούτε ο μπρατσαμαν μπορουσε επειδη ειχε πετρα. Βαραγες με γκασμα και δεν εσπαγε τιποτα. Τελικα με ενα κομπρεσερ σκαψαμε  οσο γινόταν. Ισως πάρω και λιγο άμμο η χαλικι που χρειαζομαι ετσι και αλλιως. Την ενωση την εκανα με φακές 3μ και το περασα με θερμοσυστελομενο 3μ ολο με κολλα. Ελπιζω να μην έχει θεμα. Εξάλλου τα φωτοβολταικα τα έχουν συνδεσει σε απλο κουτι που είχε παρει και φωτια απο τα χορτα και δεν ειχε ουτε ρητινη τιποτα.. θελει και αυτο φτιαξιμο μιας και ειναι στο εδαφος..

- - - Updated - - -




> Τελικά πήρα cat6 μαύρο. Πιστεύω πως το καλώδιο που υπηρχε pet με 6 ζευγη ηταν κομένο επειδη το χρησιμοποιησαν ως ατσαλινα για να περάσουν το καλώδιο των φωτοβολταικών μεσα απο τη pvc που ηταν της παροχης. Βρήκα ενα κομμάτι του ενομένο με ταίνια οχι τα καλώδια ομως.
> Σκάψαμε 30 μέτρα και το περασα διπλα απο τα άλλα σε σπιραλ 20ρι βαρεως τυπου του κουβιδη. Το χώμα ηταν πολυ σκληρο και δε σκαβοταν με τίποτα ούτε ο μπρατσαμαν μπορουσε επειδη ειχε πετρα. Βαραγες με γκασμα και δεν εσπαγε τιποτα. Τελικα με ενα κομπρεσερ σκαψαμε  οσο γινόταν. Ισως πάρω και λιγο άμμο η χαλικι που χρειαζομαι ετσι και αλλιως. Την ενωση την εκανα με φακές 3μ και το περασα με θερμοσυστελομενο 3μ ολο με κολλα. Ελπιζω να μην έχει θεμα. Εξάλλου τα φωτοβολταικα τα έχουν συνδεσει σε απλο κουτι που είχε παρει και φωτια απο τα χορτα και δεν ειχε ουτε ρητινη τιποτα.. θελει και αυτο φτιαξιμο μιας και ειναι στο εδαφος..


Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μη δεχθει ο οτε να συνδεσει πανω σε utp cat6 ;

----------


## geoavlonitis

γιατι να μην το δεχθει;;; πώς ειναι η συνδεση τωρα;

----------


## minas

> Τελικά πήρα cat6 μαύρο. Πιστεύω πως το καλώδιο που υπηρχε pet με 6 ζευγη ηταν κομένο επειδη το χρησιμοποιησαν ως ατσαλινα για να περάσουν το καλώδιο των φωτοβολταικών μεσα απο τη pvc που ηταν της παροχης. Βρήκα ενα κομμάτι του ενομένο με ταίνια οχι τα καλώδια ομως.
> Σκάψαμε 30 μέτρα και το περασα διπλα απο τα άλλα σε σπιραλ 20ρι βαρεως τυπου του κουβιδη. Το χώμα ηταν πολυ σκληρο και δε σκαβοταν με τίποτα ούτε ο μπρατσαμαν μπορουσε επειδη ειχε πετρα. Βαραγες με γκασμα και δεν εσπαγε τιποτα. Τελικα με ενα κομπρεσερ σκαψαμε  οσο γινόταν. Ισως πάρω και λιγο άμμο η χαλικι που χρειαζομαι ετσι και αλλιως. Την ενωση την εκανα με φακές 3μ και το περασα με θερμοσυστελομενο 3μ ολο με κολλα. Ελπιζω να μην έχει θεμα. Εξάλλου τα φωτοβολταικα τα έχουν συνδεσει σε απλο κουτι που είχε παρει και φωτια απο τα χορτα και δεν ειχε ουτε ρητινη τιποτα.. θελει και αυτο φτιαξιμο μιας και ειναι στο εδαφος..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μη δεχθει ο οτε να συνδεσει πανω σε utp cat6 ;


Μια χαρά θα συνδέσει πάνω του ο ΟΤΕ. Ούτως ή άλλως μάτιση θα κάνει (εκτός εάν του δώσεις καμιά φακή όταν έρθει).

----------


## slalom

> Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μη δεχθει ο οτε να συνδεσει πανω σε utp cat6 ;


Να βαλεις ρεγκλετα

----------


## PGouv

> γιατι να μην το δεχθει;;; πώς ειναι η συνδεση τωρα;


Οταν ειχε ερθει ο τεχνικος νομιζα πως ηταν ενταξει τα τηλεφωνα και ειχα να ασχοληθω με πολλα πραγματα για το σπιτι.
Μολις ηρθε καταλαβα οτι το καλωδιο δε πηγαινε εξω. Βεβαια σα καλος μαλακας εμπιστευτηκα τον ηλεκτρολογο που του ζητησα στη προσφορα του για τις αλλαγες που ηθελα να κανει και έλεγχο στις τηλεφωνικες γραμμες και οχι μονο. Γενικα οχι μονο το καλωδιο ηταν κομμεμο αλλα και μεσα στο σπιτι δε πηγαινε σε καμια πριζα ηθελε διακλάδωση αλλου.

Για αυτο το λογο μου ειπε ο οτε πως δε μπορει να ενεργοποιησει τη γραμμη. Λογικα την επομενη εβδομαδα θα ερθει παλι.

----------


## virusx2

Εγω στο χωριό είχα περάσει UTP cat6 καλώδιο μέχρι το σημείο που θα έκανε ματιση ο ΟΤΕ, τους είπα κιόλας να με πάρουν ένα τηλ όταν είναι να το περάσουν και ήρθε ο μάγκας τράβηξε το PET από την κολόνα ως το πιο κοντινό σημείο του σπιτιού, το έπιασε με 2-3 ρόκες και φύγανε. Ακριβώς δίπλα ήταν η αναμονή που είχα βγάλει αλλά.... ΟΧΙ! :ROFL:

----------


## PGouv

> Εγω στο χωριό είχα περάσει UTP cat6 καλώδιο μέχρι το σημείο που θα έκανε ματιση ο ΟΤΕ, τους είπα κιόλας να με πάρουν ένα τηλ όταν είναι να το περάσουν και ήρθε ο μάγκας τράβηξε το PET από την κολόνα ως το πιο κοντινό σημείο του σπιτιού, το έπιασε με 2-3 ρόκες και φύγανε. Ακριβώς δίπλα ήταν η αναμονή που είχα βγάλει αλλά.... ΟΧΙ!


Εμενα παντως τουλαχιστον στα λογια δε μου ενεργοποιησε τη γραμμη επειδη δε πηγαινε το καλωδιο μεσα στο σπιτι και οτι δε μπορει να το παραδωσει ετσι αν δε δουλεψει.

----------


## netblues

Οταν βλέπουν παρατυπες καταστασεις (πχ utp περασμενα χωρις κατανεμητη) αποφεύγουν να ασχοληθούν, γιατι συνήθως παραμεσα εχει αρκουδες, οπως διακλαδωσεις, λαθος ζευγη, ασυνδετες πριζες κλπ.
Πρέπει να ειναι καποιος εκει να υποδείξει το ζευγαρι, να βαλει τη γεννήτρια και να δουλέψει.
Οτιδήποτε αλλο επαφιεται στο πατριωτισμό του τεχνικου και τι άλλο τον κυνηγάει μεσα στη μέρα

----------


## PGouv

> Οταν βλέπουν παρατυπες καταστασεις (πχ utp περασμενα χωρις κατανεμητη) αποφεύγουν να ασχοληθούν, γιατι συνήθως παραμεσα εχει αρκουδες, οπως διακλαδωσεις, λαθος ζευγη, ασυνδετες πριζες κλπ.
> Πρέπει να ειναι καποιος εκει να υποδείξει το ζευγαρι, να βαλει τη γεννήτρια και να δουλέψει.
> Οτιδήποτε αλλο επαφιεται στο πατριωτισμό του τεχνικου και τι άλλο τον κυνηγάει μεσα στη μέρα


Αν ειναι μονοκατοικια να βαλεις ολοκληρο κατανεμητη για 2 καλώδια ομως; Ο τεχνικος μου ειπε παντως να ξερω πιο ζευγος ειναι.

----------


## Warp

Καλημερα στην παρεα,

Για εξωτερικη χρηση 50μ, υπογειο θα περασει μεσα απο σωληνα Φ35 να προτιμησω PET ή UTP Cat 6 ? Στο σημειο θα πεσει τσιμεντο οποτε πρεπει να τοποθετηθει νεο καλωδιο. Η υπαρχων καλωδιωση ειναι περασμενη μαζι με το ρευμα οποτε θελω να την καταργησω. 

Προτιμω να ειναι κατι future proof. Επισης εχω αφησει και δευτερο σωληνα σε περιπτωση οπτικης ινας. Επισης το καλωδιο μαλλον θα περαστει εως την τηλεφωνικη πριζα/router. χωρις να κοπει σε καποια σημειο. 

Στοιχεια γραμμης:

----------


## sweet dreams

> Καλημερα στην παρεα,
> 
> Για εξωτερικη χρηση 50μ, υπογειο θα περασει μεσα απο σωληνα Φ35 να προτιμησω PET ή UTP Cat 6 ? Στο σημειο θα πεσει τσιμεντο οποτε πρεπει να τοποθετηθει νεο καλωδιο. Η υπαρχων καλωδιωση ειναι περασμενη μαζι με το ρευμα οποτε θελω να την καταργησω. 
> 
> Προτιμω να ειναι κατι future proof. Επισης εχω αφησει και δευτερο σωληνα σε περιπτωση οπτικης ινας.
> 
> Στοιχεια γραμμης:


Για να μην γράφω ξανά, ρίξε μια ματιά στα Links και υπάρχουν οι απαντήσεις
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...49#post6908449

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...65#post6908465

Aν θέλεις καλύτερη προστασία από την υγρασία
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...67#post6907867

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν ειναι μονοκατοικια να βαλεις ολοκληρο κατανεμητη για 2 καλώδια ομως; Ο τεχνικος μου ειπε παντως να ξερω πιο ζευγος ειναι.


Σε μικρές εγκαταστάσεις βάζεις κουτί διακλάδωσης.
Ο κατανεμητής προσφέρεται για πιο εύκολο έλεγχο από τους τεχνικούς, στο κουτί διακλάδωσης, αν θέλει να μετρήσει εκεί την γραμμή, θα πρέπει να κόψει τα καλώδια και μετά να τα ενώσει πάλι, στον κατανεμητή απλώς αποσυνδέει αν θέλει την εσωτερική γραμμή και την καρφώνει πάλι.

----------


## PGouv

> Για να μην γράφω ξανά, ρίξε μια ματιά στα Links και υπάρχουν οι απαντήσεις
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...49#post6908449
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...65#post6908465
> 
> Aν θέλεις καλύτερη προστασία από την υγρασία
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...67#post6907867
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Αυτο εχω δει και εγω για αυτο απλα εχω ενα κουτι διακλαδωσης απλά.Βεβαια περισσευει το καλωδιο οποτε μπορει να κοπει θεωρητικά παρα πολλες φορες στη πράξη δε νομιζω να χρειαστεί ποτε τοσες φορες

----------


## Warp

> Για να μην γράφω ξανά, ρίξε μια ματιά στα Links και υπάρχουν οι απαντήσεις
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...49#post6908449
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...65#post6908465
> 
> Aν θέλεις καλύτερη προστασία από την υγρασία
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...67#post6907867


Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## netblues

> Αν ειναι μονοκατοικια να βαλεις ολοκληρο κατανεμητη για 2 καλώδια ομως; Ο τεχνικος μου ειπε παντως να ξερω πιο ζευγος ειναι.


Αν υπαρχει χωρος, γιατι οχι? Το κοστος δεν ειναι κατι ιδιαιτερο, και κανει τον ελεγχο ευκολο.
Οπως σου ειπε και ο τεχνικος, καποιος πρεπει να δειξει το ζευγαρι και αυτο να φτανει μεχρι το χωρο που θα μπει το modem. Τα υπολοιπα ειναι μεν προαιρετικα, κανουν ομως τη ζωη ευκολοτερη.

----------


## PGouv

> Αν υπαρχει χωρος, γιατι οχι? Το κοστος δεν ειναι κατι ιδιαιτερο, και κανει τον ελεγχο ευκολο.
> Οπως σου ειπε και ο τεχνικος, καποιος πρεπει να δειξει το ζευγαρι και αυτο να φτανει μεχρι το χωρο που θα μπει το modem. Τα υπολοιπα ειναι μεν προαιρετικα, κανουν ομως τη ζωη ευκολοτερη.


Δεν εχεις αδικο απλα μου φαινεται λιγο overkill

----------


## Peterfff

Μενω στον δευτερο οροφο πολυκατικιας στα Γιαννενα στο κεντρο. Εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα, adsl 24,vdsl 50 με fastpath,  vdsl 100 χωρις fastpath....τζιφος.
Μου συμβαινει το εξης τρελο.
Παιζω οnline το ποδοσφαιρακι fifa εδω και πολά χρόνια και παντα εχω χειροτερο gameplay από τους αντιπαλους μου ακόμα και αν αυτοι διαμένουν εντος Ελλαδας απο κοντινες πολεις πχ βεροια,Λάρισα κτλ.
Πάντα εγώ θα εχω delay , για την ακριβεια one side delay ενω οι αντιπαλοι μου εχουν αψογο gameplay και ενω παιζω με ethernet καλωδιο, εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα,ανοιξα πορτες,καλωδιο ethernet cat6, open DMZ,αφαιρεση spliter,στατικο ip, παιζω με κλειστο το wifi και χωρις να εχω συνδεμενο στο μοντεμ μου τιποτα άλλο παρα μόνο το ps4 οσο παιζω ...ως και καινουριο καλωδιο τραβηξα απο τον κατανεμιτη του οτε στην εισοδο της πολυκατικιας εως το διαμερισμα μου.Καμία ουσιαστικη βελτίωση.
Το τρελό ποιό ειναι.
Οταν κατεβω στην εισοδο της πολυκατοικιας και στησω εκει την κονσολα μου (PS4)  και συνδεσω απευθειας το μοντεμ μου στον κατανεμιτη του οτε τοτε το παιχνιδι απογειωνετε και το gameplay συνχρονιζει δικαια.
Εφοσον εκανα αυτην την διαπιστωση νομιζα οτι θα λυθει το προβλημα με το να τραβηξω καινουρια καλωδιωση. Δοκιμασα και με τηλεφωνικο καλωδιο παλαιου τυπου ιδιας διατομης μονοκλωνο ιδιου τυπου με αυτο που υπηρχε ηδη αλλά και με cat6 και μαλιστα προσεξα να απεχη μακρια το καλωδιο απο ρευματοφορους αγωγους. 
Κι ομως καμία βελτιωση. Και μηλαμε για αποσταση 25 μετρων. Πως ειναι δυνατον να προκυπτη αυτη η αλοιωση στο gameplay και το delay σε αποσταση 25 μετρων?
 Τι μου προτινετε?
Να δοκιμασω με καλωδιο μπαλαντεζας 2,5 (δυομισαρη ποκυκλωνο? Ναι ξερω ακουγετε τρελό αλλά εχω ξενερωση και δεν βλεπω άλλη λυση. Να προσθεσω οτι η παροχος εταιρια δεν υποστηριζει στην γειτονια μου fastpath σε 100ρα συνδεση.

----------


## sweet dreams

Δεν είναι φυσιολογικό με τόσα μέτρα να υπάρχει απώλεια, κάτι γίνεται λάθος στις συνδέσεις ή στα καλώδια.

Ποια καλώδια ακριβώς έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει?? το καλώδιο το πας κατευθείαν σε πρίζα που παίρνει μόνο το modem/router??

----------


## Peterfff

> Δεν είναι φυσιολογικό με τόσα μέτρα να υπάρχει απώλεια, κάτι γίνεται λάθος στις συνδέσεις ή στα καλώδια.
> 
> Ποια καλώδια ακριβώς έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει?? το καλώδιο το πας κατευθείαν σε πρίζα που παίρνει μόνο το modem/router??


Ναι,το καλωδιο το πηγαινω κατευθειαν στην πριζα του τηλεφωνου, δεν διακλαδιζετε με καπιο αλλο.
Εχω αλλαξει και πριζα και ουτε τοτε ειδα βελτιωση. 
Η εγκατασταση μου χρησιμοποιει το κλασικο τηλεφωνικο μονοκλωνο καλωδιο του οτε 2 ζευγη με 0,60 νομιζω διατομη το καθενα μπλε και κοκκινο χρωμα.
Εχω κανει και δοκιμη ενονοντας τα ζευγει μεταξη τους ωστε να διπλασιασω την διατομη όμως ουτε αυτο βοηθισε την κατασταση και το εχω αφησει ετσι. Εχω δοκιμασει και με cat5,6 oτι μου ειχε δωσει ο εμπορας δεν θυμαμε κωδικους.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Εχω κανει και δοκιμη ενονοντας τα ζευγει μεταξη τους ωστε να διπλασιασω την διατομη


Αυτό είναι ότι χειρότερο θα μπορούσες να κάνεις, δεν λειτουργεί σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις η τηλεφωνική γραμμή.
Μήπως στο UTP που πήρες δεν χρησιμοποίησες ζεύγος και απλά έβαλες δύο τυχαίους αγωγούς?? γιατί με αυτά που γράφεις για την ένωση των καλωδίων καταλαβαίνω ότι απλά κάνεις πειράματα στην τύχη.

----------


## Peterfff

> Αυτό είναι ότι χειρότερο θα μπορούσες να κάνεις, δεν λειτουργεί σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις η τηλεφωνική γραμμή.
> Μήπως στο UTP που πήρες δεν χρησιμοποίησες ζεύγος και απλά έβαλες δύο τυχαίους αγωγούς?? γιατί με αυτά που γράφεις για την ένωση των καλωδίων καταλαβαίνω ότι απλά κάνεις πειράματα στην τύχη.


Στο utp εβαλα 2 τυχαιους αγωγους και όχι ζευγος! Λες να φταιει αυτο ρε φιλε?
Αν λυθει ετσι το προβλημα κερναω τελαρο μπυρες αν μενεις γιαννενα :-)
Τα utp μεχρη πόσο δθατομή βγαινουν? Να αγορασω νεο utp με μεγαλυτερη διατομη?

----------


## minas

> Ναι,το καλωδιο το πηγαινω κατευθειαν στην πριζα του τηλεφωνου, δεν διακλαδιζετε με καπιο αλλο.
> Εχω αλλαξει και πριζα και ουτε τοτε ειδα βελτιωση. 
> Η εγκατασταση μου χρησιμοποιει το κλασικο τηλεφωνικο μονοκλωνο καλωδιο του οτε 2 ζευγη με 0,60 νομιζω διατομη το καθενα μπλε και κοκκινο χρωμα.
> Εχω κανει και δοκιμη ενονοντας τα ζευγει μεταξη τους ωστε να διπλασιασω την διατομη όμως ουτε αυτο βοηθισε την κατασταση και το εχω αφησει ετσι. Εχω δοκιμασει και με cat5,6 oτι μου ειχε δωσει ο εμπορας δεν θυμαμε κωδικους.


Δεν ακούγεται καλωδιακό το πρόβλημα, είναι προτιμότερο να ανοίξεις νέο θέμα για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.
Το βασικό είναι να αποτυπωθεί σε μετρήσεις το πρόβλημα που παρατηρείς. Τα πιο προφανή είναι:
Attenuation up/down
Uplink/Downlink rate
latency (ping) με συγκεκριμένες διεθύνσεις

Υπάρχουν και άλλα, αλλά αυτά αρκούν για αρχή.
Αν κάτι από αυτά αλλάζει εμφανώς μεταξύ των δύο καταστάσεων, είναι πιο σαφώς περιγεγραμμένο το πρόβλημα.

edit: επειδή είδα και τα τελευταία, μην τρελαίνεσαι με την διατομή, για τις αποστάσεις που συζητάμε δεν επιδρά σημαντικά.
Πάντως επειδή λες ότι δοκίμασες και απλό τηλεφωνικό (που εκεί δεν επιδέχεται μπέρδεμα των ζευγών), εικάζω ότι δεν ήταν μόνο η επιλογή ζεύγους του UTP το πρόβλημα.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Στο utp εβαλα 2 τυχαιους αγωγους και όχι ζευγος! Λες να φταιει αυτο ρε φιλε?
> Αν λυθει ετσι το προβλημα κερναω τελαρο μπυρες αν μενεις γιαννενα :-)
> Τα utp μεχρη πόσο δθατομή βγαινουν? Να αγορασω νεο utp με μεγαλυτερη διατομη?


Κατ' αρχήν το UTP θα πρέπει να έχει μονόκλωνους(solid) αγωγούς και όχι πολύκλωνους(stranded). Το UTP με τους πολύκλωνους το χρησιμοποιούμε σε Patch Cord.
Στο UTP έχουμε 4 ζευγάρια αγωγών με διαφορετική συστροφή το καθένα για να εξουδετερώνεται ο θόρυβος μεταξύ των αγωγών αλλά να έχουμε και ελαχιστοποιημένη εκπομπή ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβολίας η οποία μπορεί να επηρεάσει το περιβάλλον.
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9A...%B9%CE%BF_CAT6
Xρησιμοποιούμε αυστηρά τα ζεύγη για να κάνουμε οποιαδήποτε σύνδεση που θέλουμε και όχι τυχαίους αγωγούς.

Σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις καλό είναι να χρησιμοποιούμε UTP 23AWC που πλησιάζει σε διατομή αγωγών το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο.

- - - Updated - - -

Από την στιγμή που *με τον ίδιο εξοπλισμό* σε άλλο σημείο της εγκατάστασης λειτουργεί σωστά η γραμμή, δείχνει το πρόβλημα να είναι καλωδιακό, δεν είναι φυσιολογικό στον κατανεμητή να είναι όλα εντάξει και με 25 μέτρα καλώδιο να αλλάζουν.

----------


## Peterfff

> Κατ' αρχήν το UTP θα πρέπει να έχει μονόκλωνους(solid) αγωγούς και όχι πολύκλωνους(stranded). Το UTP με τους πολύκλωνους το χρησιμοποιούμε σε Patch Cord.
> Στο UTP έχουμε 4 ζευγάρια αγωγών με διαφορετική συστροφή το καθένα για να εξουδετερώνεται ο θόρυβος μεταξύ των αγωγών αλλά να έχουμε και ελαχιστοποιημένη εκπομπή ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβολίας η οποία μπορεί να επηρεάσει το περιβάλλον.
> https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9A...%B9%CE%BF_CAT6
> Xρησιμοποιούμε αυστηρά τα ζεύγη για να κάνουμε οποιαδήποτε σύνδεση που θέλουμε και όχι τυχαίους αγωγούς.
> 
> Σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις καλό είναι να χρησιμοποιούμε UTP 23AWC που πλησιάζει σε διατομή αγωγών το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Από την στιγμή που *με τον ίδιο εξοπλισμό* σε άλλο σημείο της εγκατάστασης λειτουργεί σωστά η γραμμή, δείχνει το πρόβλημα να είναι καλωδιακό, δεν είναι φυσιολογικό στον κατανεμητή να είναι όλα εντάξει και με 25 μέτρα καλώδιο να αλλάζουν.


Θα ξαναβαλω το utp με ζευγος αυτη τη φορά και ευχομε να βελτιωθει η κατασταση και αν όχι αρκετά τοτε μαλον θα ζητησω αργοτερα επιστροφη σε 50ρα adsl συνδεση με fastpath που μου εδινε 17 ping στο speedtest by okla με επιλογη σερβερ cosmote athens ενω τωρα που εχω 100ρα χωρις fastpath μου δηχνει 25

----------


## sweet dreams

Όσο ανεβαίνουμε σε συγχρονισμό τόσο και πιο ευαίσθητη γίνεται η γραμμή σε θόρυβο και κακής ποιότητας καλωδίωση και συνδέσεις. Ξεκινάς πρώτα από την σωστή καλωδίωση, άψογες συνδέσεις και συνδεσμολογία στις πρίζες και μετά ψάχνεσαι για όλα τα υπόλοιπα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Οταν κατεβω στην εισοδο της πολυκατοικιας και στησω εκει την κονσολα μου (PS4)  και συνδεσω απευθειας το μοντεμ μου στον κατανεμιτη του οτε τοτε το παιχνιδι απογειωνετε και το gameplay συνχρονιζει δικαια.





> Θα ξαναβαλω το utp με ζευγος αυτη τη φορά και ευχομε να βελτιωθει η κατασταση και αν όχι αρκετά τοτε μαλον θα ζητησω αργοτερα επιστροφη σε 50ρα adsl συνδεση με fastpath που μου εδινε 17 ping στο speedtest by okla με επιλογη σερβερ cosmote athens ενω τωρα που εχω 100ρα χωρις fastpath μου δηχνει 25


Δηλαδή στον κατανεμητή δεν φταίει η γραμμή και μόλις βάλεις το καλώδιο πάνω φταίει?? 
Είπαμε πιο πάνω τι ισχύει όταν ανεβαίνουμε σε συγχρονισμό, σε άψογη κατάσταση όλα.

----------


## Peterfff

> Όσο ανεβαίνουμε σε συγχρονισμό τόσο και πιο ευαίσθητη γίνεται η γραμμή σε θόρυβο και κακής ποιότητας καλωδίωση και συνδέσεις. Ξεκινάς πρώτα από την σωστή καλωδίωση, άψογες συνδέσεις και συνδεσμολογία στις πρίζες και μετά ψάχνεσαι για όλα τα υπόλοιπα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή στον κατανεμητή δεν φταίει η γραμμή και μόλις βάλεις το καλώδιο πάνω φταίει?? 
> Είπαμε πιο πάνω τι ισχύει όταν ανεβαίνουμε σε συγχρονισμό, σε άψογη κατάσταση όλα.


Στον κατανεμιτη εχω το μισό delay απο οτι στον δευτερο όροφο,ότι σουταρω παει μεσα και οι τριπλες λειτουργουν....στο διαμερισμα ομως του δευτερου οροφου 20 μετρα αποσταση ειναι το καλωδιο,το μετρησα σημερα νιωθεις την ομάδα ποιο βαριά, τα σουτ γινοντε χλιαρα,άψυχα, οι τριπλες σε δευτερο χρονο και γενικά παντα ο αντιπαλος εχει πιο επιδραστικο και άμεσο gameplay ακομα κι αν παιζει από ελλάδα φτηνεις αιμα να τον κερδισεις ακομα κι αν ειναι άμπαλος.
Tο λοιπον συνδεσα σημερα το πρωι utp με ζευγος το οποιο ειναι μικροτερης διατομης απο το παλιο το οποιο δεν ειναι utp ..πάλι με κλέβει στα τελειωματα το παιχνιδι, πάλι κερδιζει ολες τις κοντρες ο αντιπαλος κτλ. Το μονο θετικο ειναι οτι δεν τρεχει σαν τρελη η ομαδα των αντιπάλων δηλαδη εχουμε και οι δυο μουντό gameplay που ομως εμενα με κλεβει στα σημεια το παιχνιδι με όλους οσους παιξω.
Ειχα ρωτησει εναν τεχνικο του οτε που ειχα πετυχει στην γειτονια μου να δουλευει σε ενα καφαο και μου ειχε πει οτι ναι μεν ειμαι στην κοσμοτε αλλά περνω απο vodaphone και ο συγκεκριμενο τομέας που περνω ιντερνετ ειναι υποδιεστερος τεχνολογικά, δεν επαρκει για αυτο και δεν μπορουν να με βαλουν σε fastpath με 100αρα συνδεση που εχω.(!!!)
Παντος το προβλημα δεν λυθηκε ουτε με το utp  , πρεπει να κανω 10 ευκαιριες για να βαλω 1 γκολ σε παιχνιδι που το λυωνω και το παιζω 15 χρόνια.

----------


## sweet dreams

To λέω πάλι μήπως και γίνει κατανοητό, αν υπήρχε πρόβλημα με την γραμμή θα το είχες και στον κατανεμητή, δεν γίνονται τέτοιες θεαματικές πτώσεις απόδοσης με 20 μέτρα καλώδιο το οποίο έχει συνδεθεί και τερματιστεί σωστά.

----------


## Peterfff

> To λέω πάλι μήπως και γίνει κατανοητό, αν υπήρχε πρόβλημα με την γραμμή θα το είχες και στον κατανεμητή, δεν γίνονται τέτοιες θεαματικές πτώσεις απόδοσης με 20 μέτρα καλώδιο το οποίο έχει συνδεθεί και τερματιστεί σωστά.


Πως εξηγης το οτι οταν με περνουν τηλ. στο σταθερό και τυχαινει να παιζω ειτε θα βαλτωσει η ομαδα μου ειτε θα γινει αποσυνδεση του ιντερνετ και αυτοματη επανεκινηση στο μοντεμ και ενω εχω συνδεμενο φιλτρο spliter.
Να πω και το αλλο ,οταν ανοιγω κονσολα για να παιξω συνηθος στο πρωτο ματς θα εχω μετριο-καλουτσικο gameplay ενω σε ολα τα επομενα χειροτερο. Εχω εφεδρικα 2 ιδια μοντεμ και το ιδιο συμβαινει οποιο κι αν συνδεσω. Θυμαμε τον τεχνικο να μου λεει: ακομα κι αν βαλεις fastparh στην ουσια ιντερλιγουα θα εισαι διοτη η vodaphone στην περιοχη σου ειναι πισω τεχνολογικα. Γορδιος δεσμος.

----------


## sweet dreams

Θέλω να μου απαντήσεις σε μία ερώτηση και δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι τεχνικός, μετά πάμε και στα υπόλοιπα.
Ερώτηση:
Όταν συνδέεις το ρούτερ στον κατανεμητή και παίζεις μια χαρά, εκείνη την στιγμή αλλάζεις με κάποιο μαγικό τρόπο και εταιρία?? συνδέεσαι αυτόματα σε κάποια άλλη??

Αν είπες στον τεχνικό αυτό που λες σε μας(ότι στον κατανεμητή είσαι μια χαρά και στο σπίτι χάλια) και σου είπε ότι φταίει η εταιρία(*ενώ η εταιρία στον κατανεμητή είναι μια χαρά*), μάλλον θα πρέπει να πάει να βόσκει πρόβατα από το να παριστάνει τον τεχνικό.

----------


## Peterfff

> Θέλω να μου απαντήσεις σε μία ερώτηση και δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι τεχνικός, μετά πάμε και στα υπόλοιπα.
> Ερώτηση:
> Όταν συνδέεις το ρούτερ στον κατανεμητή και παίζεις μια χαρά, εκείνη την στιγμή αλλάζεις με κάποιο μαγικό τρόπο και εταιρία?? συνδέεσαι αυτόματα σε κάποια άλλη??
> 
> Αν είπες στον τεχνικό αυτό που λες σε μας(ότι στον κατανεμητή είσαι μια χαρά και στο σπίτι χάλια) και σου είπε ότι φταίει η εταιρία(*ενώ η εταιρία στον κατανεμητή είναι μια χαρά*), μάλλον θα πρέπει να πάει να βόσκει πρόβατα από το να παριστάνει τον τεχνικό.


Ας υποθεσουμε οτι δεν φταιει η εταιρια.
Τι ειναι αυτο που συμβαινει και σε 20 μετρα αποσταση το gameplay μεταλασετε προς το χειροτερο. Μηπως εχει υψοφοβια το ιντερνετ στην γειτονια μου? :-)
Παλια τους επερνα τηλ και γκρινιαζα στο 13888...μου καναν ρεσετ και επαιζε καλα για μιση ωρα και μετα αντε πάλι τα ιδια.

----------


## poliko_selas

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Πολύ επεξηγηματικό όλο το περιεχόμενο, συγχαρητήρια. Πήρα τηλεφωνικό PET από Καυκά και δεν μπορώ να αναγνωρίσω τα δύο ζεύγη γιατί είναι πολύ χαλαρή η συστροφή, έχει έναν κόκκινο, έναν μπλε, έναν πράσινο και έναν λευκό αγωγό. Μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε;

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Αν δεν φαίνεται να είναι συνεστραμμένα μεταξύ τους, τότε απλά χρησιμοποίησε πχ κόκκινο/μπλε ή πράσινο λευκό
Απλά αν συνδέσεις το αντίστοιχο ζεύγος στη πρίζα..

----------


## sweet dreams

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Πολύ επεξηγηματικό όλο το περιεχόμενο, συγχαρητήρια. Πήρα τηλεφωνικό PET από Καυκά και δεν μπορώ να αναγνωρίσω τα δύο ζεύγη γιατί είναι πολύ χαλαρή η συστροφή, έχει έναν κόκκινο, έναν μπλε, έναν πράσινο και έναν λευκό αγωγό. Μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε;


Κόψε το καλώδιο, βγάλε με προσοχή την μόνωση ώστε να μην διαλύσεις την τετράδα, βγάλε με προσοχή από την κορυφή δύο διπλανούς αγωγούς και θα βγουν σαν ζευγάρι.

----------


## poliko_selas

Αν κατάλαβα καλά τότε παίρνω δύο αγωγούς από τους τέσσερις χωρίς να έχει σημασία ποιους. Σωστά?

edit: Να προσέξω να είναι διπλανοί αγωγοί δηλαδή να ακουμπάνε μαζί?

edit 2  :Smile:  Είναι περασμένη η ώρα και κάηκα λίγο! Απογύμνωσα ένα μικρό κομμάτι και κατάλαβα τι λέμε. Ευχαριστώ πολυ!!!

----------


## Sgmaster

Καλησπέρα, εξαιρετικό το θέμα και πολύ βοηθητικό για τις διαφορές μεταξύ καλωδίων.
Θα ήθελα να με συμβουλέψετε τι να κάνω στην περίπτωσή μου γιατί έχω ακούσει διάφορες γνώμες και δεν είμαι σίγουρος.

Βρίσκομαι σε 7ο όροφο πολυκατοικίας, και η εσωτερική τηλεφωνική καλωδίωση της πολυκατοικίας αργοπεθαίνει, με αποτέλεσμα σιγά σιγά όλοι οι ένοικοι να περνάνε δικό τους καλώδιο απο τις ρεγκλέτες του ΟΤΕ στο ισόγειο, να βγαίνει από το παράθυρο του ημιορόφου και να μπαίνει στον όροφό τους για να καταλήξει στα διαμερίσματα (ή στα κουτιά έξω από αυτά).
Στη δική μου περίπτωση είχε περαστεί κάποια στιγμή ένα απλό UTP με αυτό τον τρόπο πριν 6-7 χρόνια περίπου. Παλιότερα με 50αρα γραμμή δεν θυμάμαι να είχα κάποιο σοβαρό θέμα, ενίοτε καποιες αποσυνδέσεις αλλά δεν έδινα πολλή σημασία.

Εδώ και κανα 6μηνο με τηλεργασίες και τα σχετικά, αποφάσισα να το γυρίσω σε 100αρα.
Η γραμμή με την υπάρχουσα καλωδίωση κλειδώνει στα 85-90 στις καλές τις αλλά αρκετά συχνά κάνει αποσυνδέσεις και ακόμα πιο συχνά συγχρονίζει μόνο του το ρουτερ (Speedport plus) αρκετά πιο κάτω, στα 55-70.
Το max speed που βλέπει το ρουτερ για τη γραμμή είναι κάπου στα 105 (δεν ειμαι σίγουρος αλλα υποθέτω αυτό είναι τι του "λέει" το καφαο; ), και ένας τεχνικός που είχε έρθει πριν λίγο καιρό λόγω των συχνών αποσυνδέσεων μου είχε πει ότι στις ρεγκλέτες συγχρονίζει στα 100+, οπότε φταίει η καλωδίωση μέχρι το διαμέρισμα.
Λογικό ακούγεται, είναι και απλό UTP που κάνει μεγάλη διαδρομή σε εξωτερικό χώρο, με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται απο ήλιο, βροχές, κλπ.

Το θέμα είναι τι καλώδιο να βάλω? Η εύκολη λύση βάση και των προτάσεων που αναφέρονται εδώ είναι ενα τηλεφωνικό PET, ωστόσο με ανησυχεί το θέμα παρεμβολών. Όπως ανέφερα πάρα πολλοί ένοικοι έχουν περάσει τις τηλεφωνικές τους γραμμές με τον ίδιο τρόπο με αποτέλεσμα να είναι 15+ καλώδια UTP κυρίως, "δεμένα" πανω σε ένα σωλήνα για να μην κρέμονται στην πρόσοψη της πολυκατοικίας. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι όλα είναι τηλεφώνου και UTP, υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει παρεμβολές το τηλεφωνικό PET μου και να γίνει "τσάμπα" όλη η διαδικασία;
Τώρα αν κολλητά σε αυτά τα καλώδια περνάνε και καλώδια κεραιών, ρεύματα για πιάτα δορυφορικής και δεν ξέρω γω τι, θα επηρεάζουν το δικό μου? Στην τελευταία περίπτωση πιστεύω πως ναι, αλλά πως αντιμετωπίζεται αυτό? (Είναι πολλά τα καλώδια, δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι περνάει ο καθε ένοικος απο αυτά και καθε λίγο καιρό όλο και κάποιο προστίθεται, οπότε νομίζω πρέπει να προχωρήσω με το σκεπτικό ότι περνάει ρευμα ή ότι μπορεί να προκαλέσει παρεμβολές και να αγοράσω αντίστοιχο καλώδιο με προστασία).
Τι μου προτείνετε;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σας!

----------


## sweet dreams

Μπορείς να βάλεις χωρίς ενδοιασμούς το τηλεφωνικό PET.
Δεν υπάρχει θέμα παρεμβολών από άλλα καλώδια χαμηλής τάσης.

----------


## Sgmaster

> Μπορείς να βάλεις χωρίς ενδοιασμούς το τηλεφωνικό PET.
> Δεν υπάρχει θέμα παρεμβολών από άλλα καλώδια χαμηλής τάσης.


Κατάλαβα, ευχαριστώ πολύ. Ήμουν σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα, ειδικά αν περνάει ρεύμα στα διπλανά καλώδια, χαχα.

Τώρα για το "τελικό" κομμάτι, σκεφτόμουν να το περάσω απευθείας μέσα στο διαμέρισμα (το UTP που έχω τώρα καταλήγει σε κουτί έξω από το διαμέρισμα και απο εκεί με άλλο UTP μπαίνει μέσα) για να μην έχω την όποια απώλεια από το UTP που έχει μικρή διάμετρο και για να μην μου πάρει κανένας άλλος ένοικος το εξτρα ζευγάρι του καλωδίου (σκέφτομαι να βάλω με 2 ζευγάρια για να έχω backup αν πάθει τίποτα το πρώτο).
Έχει νόημα το να μην χρησιμοποιήσω το UTP που υπάρχει μέσα στο διαμέρισμα αλλά να βάλω το τηλεφωνικό PET να μπαίνει στο διαμέρισμα και να τερματίζει σε μια καινούρια πρίζα δίπλα στο ρούτερ ή δεν θα υπάρχει καμία διαφορά;

----------


## sweet dreams

Kαλύτερα να καταλήγει το καλώδιο μονοκόμματο μέχρι την πρίζα, τώρα αν είναι δύσκολο να πάει φρόντισε να είναι το παλιό σε καλή κατάσταση και όχι οξειδωμένο και να κάνεις τις διακλαδώσεις με Scotchlok.

----------


## YAziDis

> Kαλύτερα να καταλήγει το καλώδιο μονοκόμματο μέχρι την πρίζα, τώρα αν είναι δύσκολο να πάει φρόντισε να είναι το παλιό σε καλή κατάσταση και όχι οξειδωμένο και να κάνεις τις διακλαδώσεις με Scotchlok.




Off Topic


		λιγο εκτός θέματος, αλλά υπάρχει κάποια διαφορά τα scotchlok που ποστάρεις με αυτά; https://www.kafkas.gr/ilektrologiko-...okkino_282870/

----------


## minas

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		λιγο εκτός θέματος, αλλά υπάρχει κάποια διαφορά τα scotchlok που ποστάρεις με αυτά; https://www.kafkas.gr/ilektrologiko-...okkino_282870/


Διαφέρουν στη μέγιστη διατομή των καλωδίων που δέχονται και στον αριθμό των αγωγών. Μπορείς να δεις αναλυτικές τεχνικές προδιαγραφές και στο PDF τους.

----------


## jkoukos

Η μόνη διαφορά που έχουν είναι ότι τα κόκκινα δέχονται 3 αγωγούς σε σχέση με τους 2 των κίτρινων.
Στην περιγραφή αναφέρει στα κίτρινα την διάμετρο ενώ στα κόκκινα την διατομή. Ωστόσο οι τιμές και των δύο συμφωνούν για μέγεθος καλωδίου AWG 19-26.

----------


## Wizard270

Γεια σας!
Σε μία σχολική μονάδα υπάρχει γραμμή VDSL 50Mbps (όχι voip), όμως το Speedport Plus κλειδώνει στα 34Mbps με attainable 40Mbps. Παρακάτω σας παραθέτω τα στατιστικά.
Από το κουτί του ΟΤΕ στον τοίχο της εισόδου ξεκινάει ένα μαύρο UTP καλώδιο εξωτερικού χώρου (έχει μέσα και ένα άσπρο πλαστικό ανάμεσα στους αγωγούς) και μετά από 50-70 μέτρα εναέριας διαδρομής καταλήγει μέσα από τρύπα στην αίθουσα που υπάρχει το Speedport Plus. Εκεί ένα ζεύγος μπλε-άσπρο και μπλε μπαίνει στην είσοδο μιας εξωτερικής πρίζας RJ11 και από την ίδια είσοδο (όχι από την υποδοχή RJ11) φεύγει ζεύγος άλλου καλωδίου UTP για περίπου 3 μέτρα μέχρι ένα patch panel που συνδέεται από πίσω και με ένα απλό τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο από μπροστά υπάρχει σύνδεση στο modem. Δηλαδή, τα ζεύγη καλωδίων πρέπει να έχουν ενωθεί μέσα στην πρίζα. Δεν γνωρίζω γιατί έχει γίνει έτσι όλη η δουλειά...
Από όσα ξέρω, δεν έχει γίνει μέτρηση στο κουτί του ΟΤΕ και είχανε φτάσει παλιότερα και 1000 crc τη μέρα.
Επειδή γνώστες στο φόρουμ έχουν προτείνει PET τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο αντί για UTP λόγω της διατομής, αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει περίπτωση (σε θεωρητική βάση) να φτάσει το maximum 50Mbps αν ξηλωθεί το UTP, μπει PET τηλεφωνικό μέχρι το εξωτερικό τηλεφωνικό πριζάκι της αίθουσας και μετά με απλό τηλεφωνικό από την υποδοχή RJ11 κατευθείαν στο modem. Το ρωτάω γιατί είναι σχετικά μπελάς η διαδικασία αυτή (με δεδομένο όπως σας είπα ότι δεν έχει γίνει μέτρηση στο κουτί του ΟΤΕ).

----------


## sweet dreams

Η πρίζα θα μπήκε για να συνδεθεί κάποιο τηλέφωνο.
Θα πρέπει να γίνει μέτρηση στον κατανεμητή για να είσαι σίγουρος αν θα πάρεις κάτι παραπάνω, αν και με το Line Attenuation(Down) που βλέπω δεν το θεωρώ πιθανό.
Τα λάθη σε σχέση με το Uptime είναι εντάξει.

----------


## Wizard270

> Η πρίζα θα μπήκε για να συνδεθεί κάποιο τηλέφωνο.
> Θα πρέπει να γίνει μέτρηση στον κατανεμητή για να είσαι σίγουρος αν θα πάρεις κάτι παραπάνω, αν και με το Line Attenuation(Down) που βλέπω δεν το θεωρώ πιθανό.
> Τα λάθη σε σχέση με το Uptime είναι εντάξει.


Ευχαριστώ. Άρα, ας τα αφήσουν όπως είναι και αν ποτέ γίνει μέτρηση στο κουτί, θα ενημερώσω για να δουν τι να κάνουν.

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Μιλάς για ιδιωτικό σχολείο;
Τα δημόσια δεν είναι αν όχι όλα, στο πανελλήνιο σχολικό δίκτυο;

----------


## Wizard270

> Μιλάς για ιδιωτικό σχολείο;
> Τα δημόσια δεν είναι αν όχι όλα, στο πανελλήνιο σχολικό δίκτυο;


Δημόσιο είναι. Ο διευθυντής το είχε δηλώσει στο Πανελλήνιο Σχολικό Δίκτυο, αλλά δεν έχει βγάλει άκρη. Ακριβώς δεν ξέρω τι μηνύματα έχουν ανταλλάξει, να πω την αλήθεια, θα δω αν μπορώ να μάθω.

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Αρχικά όπως είπαν και πριν, μιλήστε να έρθει τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ να δει τι μπορείς να πιάσεις στο κουτί, αλλιώς ότι σενάρια και να κάνουμε έξω θα πέσουν..
Τώρα για τα μέτρα που είναι αρκετά, ίσως να κάνει μια μικρή διαφορά το pet, αλλά θα πρέπει να φτάσει απευθείας στη πρίζα που χρησιμοποιείται

----------


## Kostinos

Θα πρέπει να δηλωθεί ός βλάβη κι έρχεται τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ... 
Àν το box είναι σαν το παρακάτω   https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/895724-Box-%CF%83%CE%B5-%CE%AC%CE%B8%CE%BB%CE%B9%CE%B1-%CE%BA%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%AC%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%B7


Ζυτήστε αλλαγή στις ρεγκλέτες.....

----------


## ganza

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα.

Θα χρειαστεί να περάσω καλώδιο από τον κατανεμητή σε ένα από τα πίσω δωμάτια στο σπίτι.
Ο λόγος είναι οι συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις σε 100αρα νοβα(4-5 τη μέρα-πολλές φορές έκανε ώρες να ξανασυγχρονίσει). Επιπλέον είχα πάρα πολλά crc(~1000+ σε 10λεπτά) και κάποιες φορές κλείδωνε στα 30-50Mbps. Είχα μιλήσει πολλές φορές με την εξυπηρέτηση και είχε έρθει δικός τους τεχνικός χωρίς να μπορεί να εντοπίσει κάποιο θέμα.
Κάποια στιγμή λοιπόν άρχισα να το ψάχνω περισσότερο μόνος μου και πήγα στον κατανεμητή για τις δοκιμές με modem, λαπτοπ και ένα rj11 κομμένο στη μια άκρη για να το συνδέσω απευθείας με συστροφή στο ζευγάρι που έρχεται από τη ρεγκλετα.
Διαπίστωσα οτι τα crc σε αντίστοιχο χρονικό διάστημα είχαν εξαλειφθεί και είχα λίγο καλύτερο συγχρονισμό.
Επίσης διαπίστωσα ότι η ηλεκτρολογική κλέμα που ενώνει το ζεύγος από τη ρεγκλετα με το ραζιμ δημιουργούσε το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα(αποσυνδέσεις). Την έχω προσπεράσει πλέον και έχω συνδέσει προσωρινά τα καλώδια μεταξύ τους και τα έχω καλύψει με μονωτική επάνω στη σύνδεση.
Επίσης έχω βγάλει την κεντρική τηλεφωνική πρίζα(την οποία έχω απομονώσει κιόλας-οι υπόλοιπες πρίζες είναι στον αέρα.) γιατί κάποια στιγμή, πριν τις δικές μου δοκιμές είχε έρθει ένας φίλος ηλεκτρολόγος και πάλεψε με τις πρίζες(legrand) με συνέπεια να τις "ψιλο"-χαλάσει και μια να συγχρονίζει και μια όχι. Τώρα δηλαδή από το ραζιμ της κεντρικής φεύγει το κομμένο rj11 και πάει στο modem και από εκεί bridge στο router.
Πλέον δεν έχω αποσυνδέσεις.
Τα crc είναι κάπου 1000 τη μέρα χωρίς να μπορώ να πω ότι δημιουργούν αισθητό πρόβλημα.

Διάβασα όλο το θέμα εδώ και βλέπω οτι προτείνετε το ακόλουθο
https://www.kafkas.gr/ilektrologiko-...-st-2y_191827/

Από αυτό θα χρειαστώ γύρω στα 50μ(από υπόγειο που είναι ο κατανεμητής μέχρι το 2ο όροφο), νομίζω οτι δε θα έχει πρόβλημα με αυτό το μήκος.
Αυτό έχει 2 ζευγάρια, σωστά; Θα χρειαστώ όμως μόνο το 1 μιας και διάβασα οι δε βραχυκυκλώνουμε τους κλώνους για να μεγαλώσουμε τη διατομή.
Με τη γείωση του τι κάνω;
Τη μια άκρη θα τη βάλω απευθείας στη ρεγκλετα χωρίς γείωση και για την άλλη θα πρέπει να πάρω κλιψακι rj11 μεταλλικό;

Επίσης το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του καλωδίου θα είναι έξω και το πιάνει ο ήλιος πολλές ώρες τη μέρα και επειδή γενικά θα είναι εκτεθειμένο σκέφτομαι και για σπιράλ. 
https://www.kafkas.gr/ilektrologiko-...m-gkri_186274/

Η διάμετρος του καλωδίου είδα οτι είναι 9mm οπότε σκέφτομαι να πάρω ένα σπιράλ μεσαίου τύπου με διάμετρο 16mm μήπως και περάσω καμιά οπτική όταν έρθει κ σε μένα.

Έχετε κάποια διόρθωση/διαφορετική άποψη;

----------


## sweet dreams

Συνδέσεις κάνε με Scotchlok.
Όταν θα περάσεις το καλώδιο βάλε πρίζα.
Δεν χρειάζεται να γειώσεις την θωράκιση, απλά να την μονώσεις.
Το καλώδιο είναι φτιαγμένο για εξωτερικούς χώρους, αλλά αν θέλεις να βάλεις σωλήνες & σπιράλ, βάλε CONDUR - CONFLEX.

----------


## ganza

> Συνδέσεις κάνε με Scotchlok.
> Όταν θα περάσεις το καλώδιο βάλε πρίζα.
> Δεν χρειάζεται να γειώσεις την θωράκιση, απλά να την μονώσεις.
> Το καλώδιο είναι φτιαγμένο για εξωτερικούς χώρους, αλλά αν θέλεις να βάλεις σωλήνες & σπιράλ, βάλε CONDUR - CONFLEX.


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. 
Πρίζα εξωτερική εννοείς;
Έχεις να προτείνεις κάποια;

----------


## sweet dreams

Για πιο φτηνά μπορείς να πάρεις μια εξωτερική Central ή ένα εξωτερικό κουτί και να βάλεις μια χωνευτή καλύτερης ποιότητας.

----------


## ganza

> Για πιο φτηνά μπορείς να πάρεις μια εξωτερική Central ή ένα εξωτερικό κουτί και να βάλεις μια χωνευτή καλύτερης ποιότητας.


Ευχαριστω και παλι

- - - Updated - - -




> Συνδέσεις κάνε με Scotchlok.
> Όταν θα περάσεις το καλώδιο βάλε πρίζα.
> Δεν χρειάζεται να γειώσεις την θωράκιση, απλά να την μονώσεις.
> Το καλώδιο είναι φτιαγμένο για εξωτερικούς χώρους, αλλά αν θέλεις να βάλεις σωλήνες & σπιράλ, βάλε CONDUR - CONFLEX.


Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα σχετικά με τη γείωση και μια ερώτηση απο το 1ο μου ποστ που δεν μου απάντησες.

Κάπου είδα είχες πει ότι χωρίς γείωση μπορεί να υπάρχουν αντίθετα αποτελέσματα.
Στην δική μου περίπτωση γιατί δε χρειάζομαι;

Η διάμετρος του καλωδίου είδα οτι είναι 9mm οπότε σκέφτομαι να πάρω ένα σπιράλ μεσαίου τύπου με διάμετρο 16mm μήπως και περάσω καμιά οπτική όταν έρθει κ σε μένα.
Θα έχουν πρόβλημα αν είναι μαζί στο ίδιο σπιράλ. Λογικά δε θα λειτουργήσουν ποτέ ταυτόχρονα όταν μεταβώ σε οπτική απλά για παν ενδεχόμενο ρωτάω.

----------


## sweet dreams

Σε οικιακές εγκαταστάσεις δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν δεν γειωθεί η θωράκιση, μόνο σε περιβάλλοντα με ισχυρούς ηλεκτρομαγνητικούς θορύβους(βιομηχανίες, κ.λ.π.) χρειάζεται να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο και φυσικά θα πρέπει να γίνει με συγκεκριμένες μεθόδους και προδιαγραφές.
Φρόντισε μόνο να μην περνάει κοντά σε καλώδια ρεύματος και να διασταυρώνεται κάθετα με αυτά.

Δεν έχει προβλήματα παρεμβολών η οπτική ίνα.
Αν δεν βγάλεις το καλώδιο από το σπιράλ δεν γίνεται να περάσεις την οπτική ίνα, θα τυλιχτεί η ατσαλίνα γύρω από το καλώδιο και θα χαλάσεις/κόψεις την οπτική, ακόμη και άλλο καλώδιο είναι δύσκολο να περάσεις όταν υπάρχει άλλο μέσα, μόνο και τα δύο μαζί.

----------


## Kostinos

> Σε οικιακές εγκαταστάσεις δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν δεν γειωθεί η θωράκιση, μόνο σε περιβάλλοντα με ισχυρούς ηλεκτρομαγνητικούς θορύβους(βιομηχανίες, κ.λ.π.) χρειάζεται να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο και φυσικά θα πρέπει να γίνει με συγκεκριμένες μεθόδους και προδιαγραφές.
> Φρόντισε μόνο να μην περνάει κοντά σε καλώδια ρεύματος και να διασταυρώνεται κάθετα με αυτά.
> 
> Δεν έχει προβλήματα παρεμβολών η οπτική ίνα.
> Αν δεν βγάλεις το καλώδιο από το σπιράλ δεν γίνεται να περάσεις την οπτική ίνα, θα τυλιχτεί η ατσαλίνα γύρω από το καλώδιο και θα χαλάσεις/κόψεις την οπτική, ακόμη και άλλο καλώδιο είναι δύσκολο να περάσεις όταν υπάρχει άλλο μέσα, μόνο και τα δύο μαζί.


Σωστός :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :Razz:

----------


## ganza

> Σε οικιακές εγκαταστάσεις δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν δεν γειωθεί η θωράκιση, μόνο σε περιβάλλοντα με ισχυρούς ηλεκτρομαγνητικούς θορύβους(βιομηχανίες, κ.λ.π.) χρειάζεται να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο και φυσικά θα πρέπει να γίνει με συγκεκριμένες μεθόδους και προδιαγραφές.
> Φρόντισε μόνο να μην περνάει κοντά σε καλώδια ρεύματος και να διασταυρώνεται κάθετα με αυτά.
> 
> Δεν έχει προβλήματα παρεμβολών η οπτική ίνα.
> Αν δεν βγάλεις το καλώδιο από το σπιράλ δεν γίνεται να περάσεις την οπτική ίνα, θα τυλιχτεί η ατσαλίνα γύρω από το καλώδιο και θα χαλάσεις/κόψεις την οπτική, ακόμη και άλλο καλώδιο είναι δύσκολο να περάσεις όταν υπάρχει άλλο μέσα, μόνο και τα δύο μαζί.


Ok σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σου.
Σε 2-3 σημεία θα συναντηθεί με κάποια ρεύματος που δεν ξέρω τι είναι και αν λειτουργούν, οπότε πιστεύω η θωράκισή και το σπιράλ να βοηθήσουν.

----------


## Ikarak

Κάνε ότι σου λένε τα παιδιά! Εγώ έβαλα τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο PET απευθείας στη Ρεγκλέτα και σώθηκα!!!

----------


## YAziDis

Αν και λίγο off topic, μια ερώτηση.. Θέλω μέσα στο σπίτι να αλλάξω θέση το ρουτερ, όποτε για να το κάνω αυτό πρέπει να πάρω περίπου 13 μέτρα προέκταση. Υπάρχουν 2 επιλογές. Η πρώτη είναι να το επεκτείνω με utp καλώδιο (έχω fritzbox και η σύνδεση της γραμμής στο ρουτερ είναι rj45) και η δεύτερη και πιο φθηνή να αγοράσω ένα απλό τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο.

Το πρώτο ερώτημα μου είναι να το κάνω; Και εάν ναι, ποιο απ τα δυο καλώδια να επιλέξω;

----------


## netblues

Συγκριτικά, utp. Το απλο πλακε τηλεφωνικο δεν εχει συστροφη και στα 13 μετρα μονο και μονο επειδη εισαι μακρια/ οριακα ισως και να εχει μια μικρή διαφορά.
Η θεωρια λεει οτι στις γραμμες μεταφορας, καθε αλλαγη χωρητικότητας/ αυτεπαγωγης μεταβαλει τη συνθετη αντισταση και χρειάζεται προσαρμογή για να μην δημιουργούνται ανακλασεις και στασιμα κυματα.
Καπως ετσι βγαζει το fritzbox την ενδειξη περι διακλαδωσης.
Ιδανικα, το σημα τρέχει πανω σε τηλεφωνικο καλωδιο με συστροφή, για εκατονταδες μετρα απο το kv μεχρι την εισαγωγη στο σπίτι και ετσι πρέπει να συνεχίσει. Το pet ειναι το ποιο κοντινο, αλλα δεν ειναι εύκαμπτο.
Αμεσως μετα,. utp. patchcord.
Στις περισσότερες εγκαταστάσεις οπου το attainable ειναι πολυ πιο πανω δεν παιζει ρολο ολο αυτο
Επισης, επειδη το resync παίζει αρκετά σε ταχύτητα ουτως η αλλως, δεν ειναι εύκολη η εξαγωγή συμπερασμάτων κανοντας δοκιμες με διαφορετιμα καλώδια.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Αν και λίγο off topic, μια ερώτηση.. Θέλω μέσα στο σπίτι να αλλάξω θέση το ρουτερ, όποτε για να το κάνω αυτό πρέπει να πάρω περίπου 13 μέτρα προέκταση. Υπάρχουν 2 επιλογές. Η πρώτη είναι να το επεκτείνω με utp καλώδιο (έχω fritzbox και η σύνδεση της γραμμής στο ρουτερ είναι rj45) και η δεύτερη και πιο φθηνή να αγοράσω ένα απλό τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο.
> 
> Το πρώτο ερώτημα μου είναι να το κάνω; Και εάν ναι, ποιο απ τα δυο καλώδια να επιλέξω;


Mε τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο μεγαλώνεις την απόσταση από ΟΤΕ (καμπίνα/κέντρο) αν τερματίζεις την γραμμή δοκίμασέ το, είναι φθηνό και λεπτό, εγκαθίσταται εύκολα.
Αλλιώς eth πάει μέχρι 100 μέτρα, η απόσταση από ΟΤΕ θα μείνει ίδια.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Αν και λίγο off topic, μια ερώτηση.. Θέλω μέσα στο σπίτι να αλλάξω θέση το ρουτερ, όποτε για να το κάνω αυτό πρέπει να πάρω περίπου 13 μέτρα προέκταση. Υπάρχουν 2 επιλογές. Η πρώτη είναι να το επεκτείνω με utp καλώδιο (έχω fritzbox και η σύνδεση της γραμμής στο ρουτερ είναι rj45) και η δεύτερη και πιο φθηνή να αγοράσω ένα απλό τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο.
> 
> Το πρώτο ερώτημα μου είναι να το κάνω; Και εάν ναι, ποιο απ τα δυο καλώδια να επιλέξω;


Mόνο με UTP, το κόστος είναι γελοίο και μόνο να το αναφέρουμε.
Διακλαδώσεις με Scotchlok.
Το προεκτάσεως έχει μικρή διατομή και είναι πολύκλωνο, ότι χειρότερο δηλαδή για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## YAziDis

Ok τέλεια! Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους!

----------


## GregoirX23

Προσωπικά στο εξοχικό έχω περάσει ftp για τη γραμμή γύρω στα 20~25μ κάπου, απλά το αναφέρω.. *Μη γίνει θέμα συζήτησης.. 
Πρόσφατα επειδή ήθελα να αλλάξω θέση στο ρουτερ (πρπ στα ίδια μέτρα ~10-15μ) για κάποια χρονικά διαστήματα, είχα να επιλέξω στο ftp που μου είχε περισσέψει από της γραμμής που έβαλα, η στο πλακέ προεκτάσεως.. Επέλεξα το προεκτάσεως επειδή περνάει πιο εύκολα και δεν φαίνεται, αλλά και για να έχω το ftp για χρήση ως καλώδιο δικτύου αν μου χρειαστεί.. 
Το πλακέ προεκτάσεως δεν το χρησιμοποιώ για κύρια χρήση μόνο σε κάποιες στιγμές.. (Άλλη ιστορία, δεν την αναφέρω). 
Το τερματισμό του καλωδίου τον έκανα μόνος & χρησιμοποίησα ενώσεις rj11 ενδιάμεσα, μπακαλίστικη τοποθέτηση αλλά όπως είπα δεν είναι για κύρια χρήση.. 
Ιδανικά όπως αναφέρθηκε παίρνεις utp & επειδή το κόστος είναι χαμηλό.. Και scotchlock με gel για τυχόν ενδιάμεσες ενώσεις.. 
Όμως ήθελα απλά να αναφέρω ότι σε ότι αφορά τη ταχύτητα δεν μου έκανε καμία διαφορά στο κλείδωμα το πλακέ.. Ίσως επειδή υπάρχει το ftp πριν.. 
Κοινώς δοκιμάζεις κ βλέπεις..

----------


## sweet dreams

> Μη γίνει θέμα συζήτησης..


Από κάτι τέτοιες "παραθέσεις εμπειριών και γνώσεων" χαλάμε μετά σελίδες ολόκληρες από posts για να εξηγούμε........ τα ανεξήγητα σε άλλους που θα πούνε
"μα ο άλλος το έβαλε και δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα, εγώ γιατί να έχωωωωωωωωωωωωωω???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????"

Περαστικά μας

----------


## GregoirX23

> Από κάτι τέτοιες "παραθέσεις εμπειριών και γνώσεων" χαλάμε μετά σελίδες ολόκληρες από posts για να εξηγούμε........ τα ανεξήγητα σε άλλους που θα πούνε
> "μα ο άλλος το έβαλε και δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα, εγώ γιατί να έχωωωωωωωωωωωωωω???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????"
> 
> Περαστικά μας


Περαστικά μας :Wink:

----------


## ganza

Ερώτηση:
Το κάθε scotchlok κάνει για ένωση ενός καλωδίου, σωστά;
Άρα η σύνδεση στον κατανεμητή απαιτεί 2 τέτοια για το ζεύγος.
Το ίδιο και από την κεντρική πρίζα(που έχω ξεκοιλιασμένη και απομονωμένη) για να στείλω το σήμα σε άλλη.

----------


## jkoukos

Σωστά! Σε κάθε scotchlok συνδέονται μεταξύ τους 2 καλώδια, άρα θέλεις 2 τέτοια για κάθε ζεύγος του τηλεφωνικού καλωδίου.

----------


## ganza

> Σωστά! Σε κάθε scotchlok συνδέονται μεταξύ τους 2 καλώδια, άρα θέλεις 2 τέτοια για κάθε ζεύγος του τηλεφωνικού καλωδίου.


Μια-μια μου ερχονται οι ερωτήσεις....  :Smile: 
Μπορώ να εχω είσοδο καλωδιακι utp(ζευγος του οτε) και εξοδο ραζιμ για αυτό ή πρεπει να βρω άλλο μέγεθος για το ραζιμ(αν υπαρχουν μεγέθη).

----------


## sweet dreams

Mπορείς, γράφει ότι κάνει για καλώδια 0,4-0,9mm.

----------


## ganza

Ευχαριστώ @jkoukos, @sweet dreams

----------


## eagle12

Θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω το pet 2x2 του OTE που μου έβαλε πρόσφατα και κάρφωσε τη διασταύρωση - το κουτάκι του, στην ξύλινη κολόνα (επαρχία) και από εκεί τρέχει μετά αφημένο χάμω απόσταση (όλα μαζί και κολόνα) Max 20 μέτρα μέχρι να εννοηθεί με δικό μου cat 3 μέτρων.
Θέλω να μην βάλω κατανεμητή ή οτιδήποτε και όπως φεύγει από το κουτάκι του ΟΤΕ ψηλά στην κολόνα, να καρφώσω ρόκες για πιάσιμο στην κολονα και πριν το έδαφος να κάνω χρήση ενός κουτιού διακλαδώσεως (να μην γίνει κόψιμο-ένωση, απλά να μπαίνει από την κάτω πλευρά για την βροχή και να βγαίνει από κάτω πάλι=άλλη τρύπα αλλά με σπιράλ που θα μπει στο χώμα και θα καταλήγει ως μέσα στην πρίζα (καταργούμε εντελώς cat). Tα λέω καλά????
Το θέμα μου είναι πως ενώνω τις ευθείες των καναλιών με τα 2-3 κομμάτια σπιράλ για τις γωνίες???? για να είναι μονωμένα εντελώς... ή να πάρω όλο το κανάλι σπιράλ να τελειώνω???
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## jkoukos

Ζήτα σε κατάστημα ηλεκτρολογικού εξοπλισμού μούφες σύνδεσης για τις διατομές που έχεις.

----------


## eagle12

> Ζήτα σε κατάστημα ηλεκτρολογικού εξοπλισμού μούφες σύνδεσης για τις διατομές που έχεις.


Aκριβώς αυτό ήθελα. Ευχαριστώ jkoukos.

----------


## flou

Παιδιά σκέφτομαι να περάσω καλώδιο από τη ρεγκλετα στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικιας μεχρι τον 6ο όροφο? Να προτιμήσω τηλεφωνικό pet ή cat 6, 6a S/FTP? Απόσταση μεχρι το patch panel περίπου 45m.
Έχω 200mbs σύνδεση.

Υπάρχει δυνατότητα να περάσω καλώδιο κατευθείαν απο το καφαο του ΟΤΕ, προσπερνώντας την ρεγκλετα?

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## sweet dreams

> Υπάρχει δυνατότητα να περάσω καλώδιο κατευθείαν απο το καφαο του ΟΤΕ, προσπερνώντας την ρεγκλετα?


Οχι.

Το καλώδιο θα πάει εξωτερικά ή μέσα από το κτίριο??

----------


## flou

Θα πάει εξωτερικά, και σκέφτομαι να το περάσω μέσα απο kouvidis βαρέως τύπου.

----------


## minas

> Θα πάει εξωτερικά, και σκέφτομαι να το περάσω μέσα απο kouvidis βαρέως τύπου.


Λόγω του υπολογίσιμου μήκους, βάλε τηλεφωνικό - τόσο για το μικρότερο κόστος, όσο και την μεγαλύτερη διατομή.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, δεν αναμένεται σημαντική διαφορά.

----------


## flou

> Λόγω του υπολογίσιμου μήκους, βάλε τηλεφωνικό - τόσο για το μικρότερο κόστος, όσο και την μεγαλύτερη διατομή.
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, δεν αναμένεται σημαντική διαφορά.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## jimidero

Έχω μια ερώτηση σχετικά με καλώδιο και εγώ. Θα συνδέσω από έξω το κυτιο του ΟΤΕ καλώδιο 20 μέτρα να το φτάσω στο ρούτερ. Έχω αγοράσει τηλεφωνικό pet 2 ζευγών. Θα περάσει μέσα από ένα σπιράλ μαζί με ακόμα 2 FTP καλώδια που θα πηγαίνουν με poe σε κάμερες με 24v η 48v poe. Να βάλω το pet τηλεφωνικό που έχω η να πάρω με θωράκιση? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχω θόρυβο κτλ λόγω poe ?

----------


## sweet dreams

Το τηλεφωνικό PET έχει και θωράκιση και άλλωστε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα από την χαμηλή τάση του POE.

----------


## jimidero

> Το τηλεφωνικό PET έχει και θωράκιση και άλλωστε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα από την χαμηλή τάση του POE.


Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση.

----------


## lacta13

Καλησπέρα σας, διαβασα αρκετες σελιδες απο την αρχη του ποστ και θελω κι εγω να σας παραθεσω το προβλημα μου. Πανω κατω καταλαβα περιπου, αλλα θελω και την γνωμη σας.

Νοικιάζω μια μεζονετα σ ενα συγκρότημα η οποια ειναι στο βαθος μεσα σε μια πλατεία. Μενουμε εδω και 1,5 χρονο και με το που ηρθαμε εβαλα ΟΤΕ 50αρα καθοσον εχω καμπινα στα 115m μεχρι την καμπινα του συγκροτήματος. Τα πράγματα μεχρι εκει απο τις μετρήσεις που εχουν κανει οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ ειναι μια χαρά με ειπαν,απ θεμα συγχρονισμου, ποιότητας του σηματος. Τα πράγματα χαλανε απο το καλωδιο της καμπινας μεχρι το σπιτι (τι περίεργο...) το οποιο ειδαν οτι έρχεται μαζι με του ρευματος, με οτι αυτο συνεπάγεται. Απο πλευρας μου εχω κανει οτι ειναι δυνατον να βελτιωσω την κατάσταση,εχω απομονωσει ολες τις πριζες του σπιτιου ωστε το καλώδιο απο εξω ερχεται κατευθείαν στο ρουτερ, ουτε καν απο την πριζα. Απλα το θεμα ειναι συχνα πυκνα χανεται ο συγχρονισμός του ρουτερ και για να επανελθει ξανα, κανει απο 10λεπτα, μπορει και μιση ωρα. Οταν δε συγχρονίζει, αλλες φορες κλειδωνει στα 50-52,αλλες στα 20 και αλλες στα 5... Οταν το βλεπω στα χαμηλα, συνηθως μετα απο ακομα μια επανεκκίνηση ανεβαινει.

Και ολα αυτα με ειπαν οι τεχνικοί οτι θα πρέπει να περαστει καινούργιο καλωδιο απο την καμπινα του συγκροτήματος στο σπίτι και προτιμότερο κατευθείαν στο ρουτερ αν γίνεται...

Απο τις φωτο που σας βαζω, η μονη λυση ειναι να περαστει απο τους αρμους απο τις πλακες πεζοδρομιου της πλατείας, καθοσον δεν εχει αλλη διοδο για το σπιτι. Τα μέτρα απ οτι βλεπω θα εναι περιπου 60-70 μεχρι το ρουτερ, 50-55 βλεπω μεχρι το σπιτι + βαζω καποια ακομα μεχρι μεσα.

Στα περισσότερα θα ειναι θαμενα μεσα στον αρμο και καποια αναγκαστικά εξωτερικα στον τοιχο μεχρι να μπει μεσα.

Προτείνετε αυτο που εχω διαβασει οι περισσότεροι το pet 4 ζευγων; νομιζω εχει διατομη συνολο 8mm (γιατι με ενδιαφέρει να μπορω να το βαλω μεσα στον αρμο)
Επισης το οποια τμηματα ειναι εκτος, θα πρέπει να τα προστατεψω με κατι;


Γενικα απο αυτα που σας εγραψα πιστευετε να φταει κατι αλλο;

Μου προτεινε ενας να δοκιμασουμε οσα καλώδια έρχονται απο την καμπινα, να τα κανει ζευγη, ωστε να ερθει μεσα σαν 2 ή 3 καλώδια στο καθενα, μηπως διορθωθεί η κατασταση... Ξερω γω, εχω κουραστει...

Εχω μιλησει με τον ιδιοκτήτη και δεν εχει πρόβλημα να προβω σε οποια ενέργεια χρειάζεται...

Οποιασδήποτε αλλη πληροφορία θελησετε να με ρωτησετε, ειμαι στην διαθεση σας

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Το καλώδιο από τη καμπίνα του συγκροτήματος μέχρι το σπίτι σου τι είδους είναι; UTP ή τηλεφωνικό; Ποτέ δε χρησιμοποιούμε παραπάνω αγωγούς, το DSL θέλει 2 αγωγούς αυστηρά.., μπορείς να ανεβάσεις φωτό από την τηλεφωνική πρίζα, είναι μόνο το ζεύγος από έξω συνδεδεμένο εκεί; μόνο 1 ζεύγος; (2 αγωγοί)
Εφεδρικά ζεύγη δεν έχει; Αν είναι θωρακισμένο, δεν πειράζει να είναι μαζί με το ρεύμα, αλλά μήπως κάποιο ζεύγος έχει θέμα; μήπως γλιτώσεις  όλη αυτή την ιστορία..
Προσωπικά έχω τοποθετήσει PET 2 ζευγών (2Χ2Χ0.6) σε φίλο, όπου εξωτερική διάμετρο είχε 11mm
Δύσκολο μου φαίνεται να μπορέσει να περαστεί στον αρμό από τις πλάκες.., τι κανάλια υπάρχουν ήδη από την καμπίνα στο σπίτι; μήπως να περνούσατε ένα νέο καλώδιο από εκεί; Βέβαια το μήκος είναι αρκετό..

----------


## lacta13

8mm μαύρο έρχεται απ οτι βλεπω, 4 ζευγων απ οτι βλεπω, βέβαια αν δειτε την φώτο εμενα μου εχουν συνδεδεμενα το καφε και το μπλε σαν ζευγος. Φανταζομαι δεν θα πρέπει να ειναι το καθε χρωμα με το άσπρο; θα μου πεις τα ιδια ειναι ολα...

Στον αρμο που λες γιατί να μην γίνεται; θα γινει κοπή με τροχο στους 5 πόντους, θα μπει το καλωδιο και απο πανω παλι αρμος ή τσιμεντο.

Δλδ οντως αν αλλαξω το ζευγος και βαλω αλλο, μπορει να στρωσει; το ευκολο ειναι να βαλω τα αλλα 2 χρωματα και να δοκιμασω...

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Για τον αρμό ίσως έχεις δίκιο.., πιστεύω πως η βλακεία έχει γίνει στις συνδέσεις-ζεύγη.., δε χρειάζεσαι άλλο καλώδιο και μπελάδες..
Τα ζεύγη όπως λες, είναι ένα σετ ελαφρώς συνεστραμμένου μπλε-άσπρο/πράσινο-άσπρο/καφέ-άσπρο κλπ.., οπότε θα σου πρότεινα να δοκιμάσεις να συνδέσεις πχ το πράσινο-άσπρο στον κατανεμητή του συγκροτήματος και το πράσινο-άσπρο από αυτά που πάνε μέσα στο σπίτι (αν είδα σωστά αυτά είναι συνδεδεμένα?)
Ενώσεις το καλύτερο είναι να γίνουν με αυτά , χωρίς να απογυμνώσεις το καλώδιο, απλά βάζεις ένα και ένα καλώδιο μέσα μέχρι τέρμα, τα πατάς με μια πένσα, έχει και τζελ για να μην οξειδωθούν.. 
Αυτά βάλε τα στην τελική σύνδεση..
Αν οι άκρες είναι λιιιγο οδειδωμένες, κόψε τες 1-2 χιλιοστά με ένα κοφτάκι..

----------


## lacta13

Ναι αυτα ειναι που πανε επανω, πρασινο άσπρο...

Το θεμα ειναι 3 φορες εχει ερθει τεχνικός του οτε που τα ειδε, δςν μπορουσε να κανει αυτή την αλλαγή - δοκιμη; ή δεν του επιτρέπεται;

Εγω που να βρω με τον χαμό που γίνεται στον κατανεμητη; και δεν εχω τα κατάλληλα εργαλεια...

Να φωναξω καποιον αλλον ειδικο;

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Εκεί μόνος σου άκρη δε βγάζεις, θέλει γεννήτρια για να βρεις ποιο καλώδιο είναι δικό σου..
Ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ δεν είδε ποια καλώδια ζεύγη κλπ είναι συνδεδεμένα;
Πες του αν μπορεί να έρθει, να σου συνδέσει το ζεύγος από τον κατανεμητή του συγκροτήματος έως έξω από το σπίτι, πες του αν έχει και "φακές" (σαν αυτά στο λινκ) να βάλει..
Κανονικά βέβαια η ευθύνη του ΟΤΕ σταματά στον κατανεμητή του συγκροτήματος
Μήπως να έβρισκες κάποιο ηλεκτρονικό/ηλεκτρολόγο ή που να ασχολείται με δίκτυα να τα κοιτούσατε;
Επίσης το καλώδιο μέσα στο σπίτι, τερμάτισε το κανονικά σε πρίζα, είναι πιο σίγουρη η σύνδεση..

----------


## lacta13

Ο τεχνικος ειδε ποια ειναι, αλλα κατι αλλο δεν πειραξε. Δλδ να δοκιμασει αλλο ζευγάρι... Εδω κανονικα δεν θα πρέπε να δει οτι ειναι συνδεδεμένα το μπλε και καφε, ενω θα πρεπει να ειναι ζευγαρι με άσπρο; τεσπα θα προσπαθήσω να βρω καποιον που να εχει οργανο να δουμε.

Ενας γείτονας στο συγκρότημα με είπε οτι ειχε θέματα και αλλαξε το ρουτερ και λυθηκαν ολα.

Εγω οταν εβαλα ίντερνετ, ζητασα να μου φερουν το speedport pro και μου αλλαξαν απο το απλο, μήπως εν τελει φταίει και αυτό σε καποιο βαθμο και για τους χρονους που κανει να ξανασυνδεθει... Αλλα να ξαναπαρω να μου το ξανααλλαξουν, θα δεχτούν; θα δω... Σ ευχαριστώ πάντως για την βοήθεια σου

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Το ρούτερ μαγικά δεν κάνει, αν η γραμμή δεν είναι εντάξει.., τώρα έχεις το entry 2i? Ζήτα να σου δώσουν το speedport Plus γενικότερα..
Πιστεύω θα βγάλεις άκρη, κάντε δοκιμές όλα τα ζεύγη να δείτε ποιο είναι καλύτερο.., 99.9% δεν έχει θέμα το καλώδιο μέχρι την είσοδο του σπιτιού..

----------


## lacta13

Ειχα αρχικος το 2i και ζητησα το plus... Μηπως εχει μερος ευθυνης αυτό... Καλως, θα ψαξω να βρω ατομο που να εχει τα κατάλληλα οργανα.

Θελω να πιστεύω καποιο απο τα ζευγη να είναι καλα...

Γιατι αυτοι του ΟΤΕ με το που ειδαν τον κατανεμητη μου μαζί με τουωρευμε, είπε αυτό φταίει, και πρέπει να τραβηξω νεα γραμμή...

----------


## andresalonika

> Δλδ οντως αν αλλαξω το ζευγος και βαλω αλλο, μπορει να στρωσει; το ευκολο ειναι να βαλω τα αλλα 2 χρωματα και να δοκιμασω...


Για αρχή ξήλωσε τη μαύρη ταινία και σύνδεσε τα καλώδια με Scotchlock όπως είπε και ο Κοζανίτης. Δες μετά πως θα πάει η γραμμή.

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Θερμοσυστελλόμενα πρέπει να είναι.. :Wink:

----------


## andresalonika

> Θερμοσυστελλόμενα πρέπει να είναι..


Σωστός! Ένας ηλεκτρολόγος μου είχε κάνει μια τέτοια σύνδεση με καλάι/θερμοσυστελλόμενα και το fritz μου έδειχνε Line Branching (ότι υπάρχει κάπου διακλάδωση). Έβαλα χεράκι, scotchlock και καθάρισε!

----------


## Κοζανίτης

> Ειχα αρχικος το 2i και ζητησα το plus... Μηπως εχει μερος ευθυνης αυτό... Καλως, θα ψαξω να βρω ατομο που να εχει τα κατάλληλα οργανα.
> 
> Θελω να πιστεύω καποιο απο τα ζευγη να είναι καλα...
> 
> Γιατι αυτοι του ΟΤΕ με το που ειδαν τον κατανεμητη μου μαζί με τουωρευμε, είπε αυτό φταίει, και πρέπει να τραβηξω νεα γραμμή...


Στη γειτονιά μου, το κεντρικό καλώδιο που έρχεται προς το σπίτι είναι πάνω σε τοίχο καρφωμένο, μαζί με το κεντρικό καλώδιο για το ρεύμα (υπόγειο δίκτυο και στα 2)  όπου για 10-15 μέτρα το ένα είναι πάνω στο άλλο, αλλά δε δημιουργεί πρόβλημα.., δεν είπα όμως ότι είναι σωστό..
Μάλλον αυτός που τα σύνδεσε, νόμιζε είναι ρεύμα και έβαλε καφέ-μπλε (σα φάση-ουδέτερο  :Laughing:  )

- - - Updated - - -




> Σωστός! Ένας ηλεκτρολόγος μου είχε κάνει μια τέτοια σύνδεση με καλάι/θερμοσυστελλόμενα και το fritz μου έδειχνε Line Branching (ότι υπάρχει κάπου διακλάδωση). Έβαλα χεράκι, scotchlock και καθάρισε!


 :One thumb up:  πολλοί επαγγελματίες βάζουν τα χεράκια τους και μετά βγάζουμε τα ματάκια μας....

----------


## lacta13

Α, δλδ παιζει να φταινε λιγακι και τα "καϊμενα" θερμοσυστελλομενα; ετσι ειναι και η 2η ένωση μεσα στο σπίτι... ????

Το καθε SCOTCHLOK που εβαλε ο φιλος να παρω, να φανταστώ ειναι για μια ενωση ζευγους-ζευγους

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Μπορεί να φταίνε, το VDSL σήμα είναι γενικά πολύ ευαίσθητο..
Ουσιαστικά με αυτά θα συνδέσεις με ένα scotch πχ άσπρο από έξω με άσπρο από μέσα και με ένα άλλο scotch πράσινο από έξω με πράσινο από μέσα.., πάρε καμία 20αρια να έχεις καλού κακού..
Έχεις και άλλη ένωση με θερμοσυστελλόμενα μέσα στο σπίτι; πού;

----------


## lacta13

Ειναι στο 1ο οροφο. Επειδή ειναι 3οροφη μεζονέτα, απο τον κατανεμητη κατω, έρχεται το καλωδιο στον 1ο οροφο που ειναι και ο κεντρικός καο απο κει πηγαινει στις πριζες του ισογειου και του 2ου οροφου

Η αλλη ενωση ειναι με μονωτική που βλέπεις.

Μεχρι να παω να παρω τα κλιπς, να τα βγαλω καλύτερα να ειναι χωρις κατι;

Δεν φανταζόμουν ποτε οτι ενα θερμοσυστελλομενο, μπορει να επηρεαζε σε καποιο βαθμο την γραμμή... (οσο ζεις μαθαίνεις.. ????)

- - - Updated - - -

Η ενωση στον 1ο

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Για να καταλάβεις, το καλώδιο από έξω, μόνο αυτό,πρέπει να φτάνει σε πρίζα, όπου από εκεί στην DSL του ρούτερ χωρίς φίλτρα κλπ...
Επειδή εσύ έχεις αρκετούς ορόφους, θέλεις να έχεις και αλλού πέρα από δίπλα από το ρούτερ τηλέφωνο; (Αν η τηλεφωνία είναι VoIP)
Εκεί θα χρειαστεί διπλή τηλεφωνική και διαχωρισμός της εσωτερικής..
Το πράσινο άσπρο από το κουτί που έδειξες φτάνει εκεί που είναι στη φωτό τώρα και διακλαδίζεται στις υπόλοιπες πρίζες;
Γενικά το ρούτερ πού το θες;

----------


## lacta13

Το πρασινο άσπρο απο το κουτί οντως φτανει στο μπουατ που σου εδειξα στον 1ο οροφο και απο εκει παει καλωδιο στην πρίζα οπου το εχω ενωσει απευθείας, γιατί η πριζα ειχε ενα θεμα και δεν δουλευε.

Δλδ στην ουσια απο την καμπινα του συγκροτήματος ερχεται το καλωδιο στο κουτι του σπιτιού. Εκει η 1η ενωση πρασινο ασπρο που παει στον 1ο οροφο, εκεο η 2η ενωση και η 3η ενωση στην πριζα που παει στο ρουτερ.

Στην ουσια εχουν απομονωθει ολες οι πριζες του σπιτιου και ουσιαστικά το καλωδιο απο την καμπινα παει στο ρουτερ μου χωρις αλλες διακλαδώσεις, παρα μονο με 3 ενωσεις

- - - Updated - - -

Η 3η ενωση-πριζα

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Ok..., κάνε τις ενώσεις με σκοτς για αρχή.., άλλαξε και ζεύγος από κάτ. συγκροτήματος έως σπίτι και πες πως πάει..
Στην τελευταία ένωση, τοποθέτησε μια πρίζα, όπου εκεί θα συνδέσεις το ρούτερ.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Θερμοσυστελλόμενα πρέπει να είναι..


Tέτοια βάζαμε ( και βάζουμε) στις μοτοσυκλέτες στα ηλεκτρικά  :Razz:

----------


## minas

Πολλά κοψίματα και ραψίματα, πολλές μεταβλητές...
Ας ξεκινήσω από τα απλά: Ορθά ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ δεν έκανε κάτι περισσότερο, είναι ευθύνη του σπιτιού. Ούτε δοκιμές των ζευγών προβλέπεται να του ζητήσεις, ούτε scotchlok. Τούτου λεχθέντος, εφόσον τεκμαίρεται πρόβλημα στην εγκατάσταση, μπορείς κάλλιστα να εμπλέξεις και τον ιδιοκτήτη, ή τουλάχιστον να συνεννοηθείς να μην επιβαρυνθείς τα κόστη των παρεμβάσεων.

Το καλώδιο από το οποίο παίρνεις το πράσινο/λευκό, δεν φαίνεται να είναι UTP, αλλά τηλεφωνικό. Επειδή ο χρωματικός κώδικας δεν είναι πάντα ίδιος, το καλύτερο είναι να ελέγξεις ποια καλώδια είναι συνεστραμμένα μεταξύ τους και να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις ως ζευγάρι. Στο τηλεφωνικό η συστροφή είναι πολύ πιο αραιή από το UTP, θέλει λίγη προσοχή για να τα εντοπίσεις.

Το καλάι με το θερμοσυστελλόμενο δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι δημιουργεί πρόβλημα, αλλά ούτως ή άλλως θα χρειαστεί να το κόψεις για τις δοκιμές. Από τις ενδιάμεσες ματίσεις, όσο λιγότερες υπάρχουν, τόσο το καλύτερο. Η λύση με τη χρήση του αρμού δεν είναι κακή, αλλά χρειάζεται και κόπο και έξοδα. Ξεκίνησε από τα άλλα, και εάν δεν βγάλεις άκρη ρίξε το "πυρηνικό"... Τα εκτεθειμένα σημεία του καλωδίου θα πρέπει να προστατεύονται από σπιράλ εξωτερικού χώρου. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, προσπάθησε να περάσεις μονοκόμματο καλώδιο, χωρίς διακοπές στα ενδιάμεσα κουτιά.

----------


## NIKOSSALPI

Καλησπερα παιδια, ηθελα μια γνωμη σε κάτι, πρόσφατα αναβαθμισα την ταχυτητα απο 50 αρα σε 100 αρα και έκτοτε εχω κποιες αποσυνδεσεις ατο ρουτερ, εχω voip, ο τεχνικός μου πρότεινε διορθωση εσωτερικής καλωδιοσης και μου προτείνε καλωδιο pet 4 x 0 6 χωρίς συστροφή και οχι utp η ftp.. Εσεις τι λετε? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## YAziDis

> Καλησπερα παιδια, ηθελα μια γνωμη σε κάτι, πρόσφατα αναβαθμισα την ταχυτητα απο 50 αρα σε 100 αρα και έκτοτε εχω κποιες αποσυνδεσεις ατο ρουτερ, εχω voip, ο τεχνικός μου πρότεινε διορθωση εσωτερικής καλωδιοσης και μου προτείνε καλωδιο pet 4 x 0 6 χωρίς συστροφή και οχι utp η ftp.. Εσεις τι λετε? Ευχαριστώ


Προτού σου απαντήσουν και πι πιο κατάλληλοι, πες μας και σε ποιον όροφο μένεις και επίσης αν δε σου κάνει κόπο ανέβασε και τα στατιστικά σου για να τα δούνε

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Νίκο καλημέρα, για αρχή ανέβασε στατιστικά, πιθανότατα με απομόνωση της εσωτερικής εγκατάστασης από την κεντρική πρίζα τηλεφώνου, να διορθωθεί το θέμα..
Αλλιώς μπορείς να προβείς σε νέα τοποθέτηση καλωδίου

----------


## NIKOSSALPI

Μενω πρωτο οροφο, οσο ειχα την 50 αρα δν ειχα τοσο συχνές απόσυνδεσεις, με την 100 αρα εχω συχνοτερες μέσα στην μέρα , η καλωδιωση η εσωτερικη είναι παλια απ οταν εγινε η αρχικη εγκατάσταση, σιγουρα θα χρειαστει μια αναβαθμιση, αλλα ξερω οτι καλωδια απ το κουτι το εξωτερικό και μεσα μπαίνουν utp, ftp,ο τεχνικός μου ειπε :ο, τι για εμένα καλύτερα να βάλεις pet thl καλώδιο χωρίς συστροφη. Προσφερουν κατι παραπανω τα pet για εσωτερικα?  Γνωριζα οτι αυτα προτιμουνται για εξω λογω μεγαλύτερης αντοχής και κτλ κτλ..

- - - Updated - - -



- - - Updated - - -




> Νίκο καλημέρα, για αρχή ανέβασε στατιστικά, πιθανότατα με απομόνωση της εσωτερικής εγκατάστασης από την κεντρική πρίζα τηλεφώνου, να διορθωθεί το θέμα..
> Αλλιώς μπορείς να προβείς σε νέα τοποθέτηση καλωδίου


Σιγουρα θα φερω ηλεκτρολογο να περασει νεο καλωδιο απο εβδομάδα , αλλα δν ξερω τι είδους να βαλω. Utp ftp η pet που μου πρότεινε ο τεχνικος του οτε? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## sweet dreams

> αλλα ξερω οτι καλωδια απ το κουτι το εξωτερικό και μεσα μπαίνουν utp


Ποιο είναι το κουτί το εξωτερικό??

Αν το καλώδιο περάσει μέσα στις σωληνώσεις τις εσωτερικής εγκατάστασης με ένα UTP Cat6 είσαι εντάξει, δεν χρειάζεται ούτε επιπλέον προστασία από καιρικές συνθήκες και ούτε θωράκιση.
Αν πάλι ο εγκαταστάτης μπορεί να περάσει εύκολα(είναι ελαφρώς δύσκαμπτο λόγω της ειδικής μόνωσης) από τις σωληνώσεις το τηλεφωνικό PET, πέρασε αυτό.

----------


## eagle12

@sweet dreams επειδή σε έχω διαβάσει πολλές φορές, δώσε μου τα φώτα σου...
Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω, αν το καλώδιο που έρχεται από την κολόνα του ΟΤΕ, είναι απλά αφημένο στο έδαφος, μέχρι την ένωση στον τοίχο (πιο ψηλά) του σπιτιού, με scothlock με 2 μέτρα utp μέσα σε κανάλι στον τοίχο, θα μου δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα; Σχετικά με θέμα υγρασίας μιλάω....
Δυστυχώς δεν είχα καλή συνεννόηση με τους Οτετζήδες και είναι ευθεία χύμα προς τα κάτω από την ξύλινη κολόνα, και αφημένο στο χώμα και όχι εναέριο. Την Άνοιξη θα το περάσω σε σωλήνες - Καυκάς κλπ - και θα το χώσω στο χώμα. 

Νούμερο 2 ερώτηση. Η γραμμή δίνει μάξιμουμ 65.000 και κλειδώνει σε φουλ 50-5... αν πάω σε 100άρι μόνο και μόνο για το Upload υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει πιο ευαίσθητη η γραμμη και να χάσουμε το 55 down? Σημειωτέον, ένα περίεργο πράγμα, απλά για να το έχετε υπόψιν, δοκίμασα 6 καλώδια τηλ. για τη σύνδεση από την πρίζα εως το ρουτερ και μόνο 1 τερματιζει την γραμμή..,., τα υπόλοιπα χάνουν πάω από 10% του download, δηλαδή στα 35-45... πράγμα που δεν το έχω ξαναδεί ποτε μου... να παίζει τόσο ρόλο, προφανως η ποιότητα του καλωδίου, γιατί 5 - καλώδια να είναι κομμένα εσωτερικά, δεν υπάρχει ....
Ευχαριστώ sweet dreams

υγ απόσταση από την κολόνα ΟΤΕ, χύμα καλωδίου στο χώμα μέχρι τον τοίχο, 12μ + το ύψος κολόνας + 2 μέτρα στον τοίχο για να μπει στο σπίτι.

----------


## NIKOSSALPI

> Ποιο είναι το κουτί το εξωτερικό??
> 
> Αν το καλώδιο περάσει μέσα στις σωληνώσεις τις εσωτερικής εγκατάστασης με ένα UTP Cat6 είσαι εντάξει, δεν χρειάζεται ούτε επιπλέον προστασία από καιρικές συνθήκες και ούτε θωράκιση.
> Αν πάλι ο εγκαταστάτης μπορεί να περάσει εύκολα(είναι ελαφρώς δύσκαμπτο λόγω της ειδικής μόνωσης) από τις σωληνώσεις το τηλεφωνικό PET, πέρασε αυτό.


Σε ευχαριστώ, ναι απο το εξωτερικό κουτί που βρίσκεται στον τοιχο ακριβως εξω απ το σπίτι μου, αρα πιστεύεις οτι μου πρότεινε ο τεχνικος pet και οχι utp cat καθαρα και μονο λογω μεγαλύτερης ενίσχυση και αντοχης? Εντωμεταξύ δν θελω τρυπες και κουτια στο σπίτι εσωτερικα εξτρα να μπουν, αλλα δυστυχώς δν γίνεται διαφορετικά.

----------


## sweet dreams

> αν το καλώδιο που έρχεται από την κολόνα του ΟΤΕ, είναι απλά αφημένο στο έδαφος,


Το καλώδιο αυτό είναι το ΟΤΕ, πως και το έχουν αφήσει στο έδαφος??

Τα καλώδια που είναι για τοποθέτηση σε μόνιμη υγρασία έχουν ειδική θωράκιση και το αναφέρουν στις προδιαγραφές. Θα πρέπει να το παραγγείλεις με τέτοιες προδιαγραφές γιατί συνήθως δεν υπάρχει ετοιμοπαράδοτο, ο Καυκάς π.χ. δεν έχει, μόνο με παραγγελία.

----------


## eagle12

> Το καλώδιο αυτό είναι το ΟΤΕ, πως και το έχουν αφήσει στο έδαφος??
> 
> Τα καλώδια που είναι για τοποθέτηση σε μόνιμη υγρασία έχουν ειδική θωράκιση και το αναφέρουν στις προδιαγραφές. Θα πρέπει να το παραγγείλεις με τέτοιες προδιαγραφές γιατί συνήθως δεν υπάρχει ετοιμοπαράδοτο, ο Καυκάς π.χ. δεν έχει, μόνο με παραγγελία.


ok. Ευχαριστώ... ναι είναι του ΟΤΕ... άστα να πάνε... τουλάχιστον να την βγάλω φέτος και από την Άνοιξη θα του κάνω διακλάδωση με κουτί στον εξωτερικό τοίχο, με ένα καλώδιο όπως λες για την υγρασία και μέσα σε σωλήνα. Τώρα το έχω ψευτοκαρφώσει με ρόκες στο κάτω μέρος του πλαϊνού τοίχου... καμιά 10 πόντους από το έδαφος... Θα σε ξαναενοχλήσω κάποια στιγμή να μου πεις τα ακριβή υλικά.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> ok. Ευχαριστώ... ναι είναι του ΟΤΕ... άστα να πάνε... τουλάχιστον να την βγάλω φέτος και από την Άνοιξη θα του κάνω διακλάδωση με κουτί στον εξωτερικό τοίχο, με ένα καλώδιο όπως λες για την υγρασία και μέσα σε σωλήνα. Τώρα το έχω ψευτοκαρφώσει με ρόκες στο κάτω μέρος του πλαϊνού τοίχου... καμιά 10 πόντους από το έδαφος...* Θα σε ξαναενοχλήσω κάποια στιγμή να μου πεις τα ακριβή υλικά*.


Ρώτα από τώρα και τύπωσε το χαρτί.
Οταν αποφασίσεις το διαβάζεις ..  :Razz:

----------


## lacta13

Ηρθε την Δευτέρα ο ηλεκτρολόγος, ο οντως βρηκε τα καλωδια τα συνεστραμμενα, μετρησε αν εχουν θέμα, με συνδεσε ενα καινούργιο ζευγαρι και παμε να το δούμε τι παιζει. Βλέπουμε οτι το ρουτερ παλι αγκωμαχαει παλι να συνδεθει...

Ερχεται στο σπίτι, μου αλλαζει το πλακε καλώδιο που παει στο ρουτερ και μου βαζει ενα μονοκλωνο και περιμένουμε. Συνδεεται, αλλα χαλια 14Mbps.

Και τοτε λεει για κατσε να παω να δω κατι στην καμπινα του συγκροτήματος...

Παει, κανει κατι, ερχεται, το ρουτερ καμπανα συνδεεται σε 1 λεπτό και πιανει 52Mbps down 5,2 up...

Λεω τι εκανες; με λεει στην κασετα που συνδέονται τα καλωδια του ΟΤΕ τα κεντρικα με του καθε σπιτιου, πολλες φορες με τα βαλε-βγαλε που βαζουν οι τεχνικοι του ΟΤΕ με τα ειδικα εργαλεια, πειραζονται οι ενωσεις και δεν ακουμπανε καλα, αν δεν προσεξουν. Αυτος ενωσε τα καλωδια κατευθείαν με του ΟΤΕ απο την πανω πλευρά, που δεν ειναι "παρανομο" λεει, το κανουν και καποιοι απο αυτους καποιες φορές.

Τωρα στα νουμερα και λοιπα απο την Δευτέρα το μεσημέρι που συνδεθηκα ειναι καρφωμενο εκει στα 52-54 απλα δεν λείπουν παλι τα CRC καο FEC errors... Τωρα δεν ξερω αν σημαινουν κατι στην παρουσα φαση, εννοω αν φταιει κατι αλλο για αυτά τα λαθη, πάντως δεν εχει αποσυνδεθεί απο την Δευτέρα... Σας παραθετω καο screenshoot απο το ρουτερ

Και στο τελος πριν φυγει, μου εβαλε το μετρητη που ειχε απο την καμπινα μεχρι το τελευταίο καλωδιο που κουμπωνει στο ρουτερ καο μου λεει οτι ειναι μια χαρά.

Τωρα να δω πως θα παει, καο βλεπουμε. Το κακο με αυτο το ρουτερ, που ειναι το plus, δεν εχει στα στατιστικά, σε σχεση με το απλο, ποσο maximum παιρνει η γραμμη, ωστε να δω διαφορά πριν και μετα...

----------


## sweet dreams

> Αυτος ενωσε τα καλωδια κατευθείαν με του ΟΤΕ απο την πανω πλευρά, που δεν ειναι "παρανομο" λεει,


Αν εννοείς ότι έβγαλε το ζευγάρι του ΟΤΕ από την οριολωρίδα, τότε φυσικά και δεν είναι σωστό γιατί αν έρθουν για έλεγχο δεν θα το βρίσκουν.

----------


## lacta13

Οχι, το δικο μου απο κατω λεει εβγαλε και το συνδεσαι με τα πανω του ΟΤΕ

----------


## sweet dreams

Δεν γίνεσαι κατανοητός με το πάνω-κάτω.

----------


## minas

> Ηρθε την Δευτέρα ο ηλεκτρολόγος, ο οντως βρηκε τα καλωδια τα συνεστραμμενα, μετρησε αν εχουν θέμα, με συνδεσε ενα καινούργιο ζευγαρι και παμε να το δούμε τι παιζει. Βλέπουμε οτι το ρουτερ παλι αγκωμαχαει παλι να συνδεθει...
> 
> Ερχεται στο σπίτι, μου αλλαζει το πλακε καλώδιο που παει στο ρουτερ και μου βαζει ενα μονοκλωνο και περιμένουμε. Συνδεεται, αλλα χαλια 14Mbps.
> 
> Και τοτε λεει για κατσε να παω να δω κατι στην καμπινα του συγκροτήματος...
> 
> Παει, κανει κατι, ερχεται, το ρουτερ καμπανα συνδεεται σε 1 λεπτό και πιανει 52Mbps down 5,2 up...
> 
> Λεω τι εκανες; με λεει στην κασετα που συνδέονται τα καλωδια του ΟΤΕ τα κεντρικα με του καθε σπιτιου, πολλες φορες με τα βαλε-βγαλε που βαζουν οι τεχνικοι του ΟΤΕ με τα ειδικα εργαλεια, πειραζονται οι ενωσεις και δεν ακουμπανε καλα, αν δεν προσεξουν. Αυτος ενωσε τα καλωδια κατευθείαν με του ΟΤΕ απο την πανω πλευρά, που δεν ειναι "παρανομο" λεει, το κανουν και καποιοι απο αυτους καποιες φορές.
> ...


Για να δεις περισσότερα στοιχεία στο plus, μπες εδώ (εάν αυτή είναι η διεύθυνσή του):
http://192.168.1.1/data/Status.json
Αν κατάλαβα σωστά, στον κατανεμητή του κτιρίου παρέκαμψε την ιδιωτική ρεγκλέτα του κτιρίου και ένωσε απευθείας το εισερχόμενο καλώδιο με το απερχόμενο που πάει στο σπίτι σου.
Εάν ναι, τότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, απλά βάλε κι ένα ταμπελάκι να ξέρεις ποιο είναι το δικό σου.

----------


## lacta13

Στην κασετα του κατανεμητη στην καμπινα, τα καλωδια του ΟΤΕ ερχονται για το καθε σπίτι, στην επανω πλευρα κθε σειρας και αντίστοιχα κουμπωνουν απο κατω στο καθε σπίτι. Στην ουσία ειπε οτι εβγαλε τα καλωδια απο την κατω πλευρά στην κασετα, και τα συνδεσε στην επανω πλευρά μαζι με του ΟΤΕ

- - - Updated - - -

Ακριβως αυτο που ειπες, ειπε οτι εκανε ουσιαστικά

----------


## sweet dreams

> και ένωσε απευθείας το εισερχόμενο καλώδιο με το απερχόμενο που πάει στο σπίτι σου


Το κατάλαβες καλά και εννοείς ότι έβγαλε το ζευγάρι από την οριολωρίδα του ΟΤΕ που τερματίζει το καλώδιο του και το σύνδεσε απευθείας στο ζευγάρι του συνδρομητή?? και λες ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα??

- - - Updated - - -




> οτι εβγαλε τα καλωδια απο την κατω πλευρά στην κασετα, και τα συνδεσε στην επανω πλευρά μαζι με του ΟΤΕ


Δηλαδή κάρφωσε το ζευγάρι του συνδρομητή πάνω από το ζευγάρι του ΟΤΕ?? στην ίδια θέση??\
Τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε....

----------


## dimyok

Ναι απο πανω θα ειχε λιγοτερη σκουρια .... Μλκια εγινε ;

----------


## ChriZ

Σωστό - λάθος το έχω δει κι εγώ αυτό απ' τους ίδιους τους τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ.
Στον κατανεμητή στην πολυκατοικία μου, πριν λίγους μήνες που μου ενεργοποίησε ο ΟΤΕ τη 2η γραμμή, μου σύνδεσε απ' ευθείας ο τεχνικός το απερχόμενο  με το δεύτερο ζευγάρι μου (που το είχα βρει και σημειώσει πιο πριν ποιο είναι)
Του λέω "πως και δεν την έκανες τη σύνδεση στη ρεγκλέτα?"
μου λέει " δεν πειράζει, πολλές φορές τα αφήνουμε έτσι γιατί έχουν και πρόβλημα καμιά φορά, οπότε καλώδιο με καλώδιο είναι πιο σίγουρο".... (είπε τυλίγοντάς τα με μια μονωτική της κακιάς ώρας..)

Το άλλο ζεύγος μου εν τω μεταξύ στη ρεγκλέτα κανονικά είναι...

Γενικώς 3-4 διαμερίσματα είχα δει στη ρεγκλέτα, τα άλλα καλώδιο με καλώδιο θυμάμαι είναι..

----------


## sweet dreams

Επειδή το έκανε κάποιος ανεγκέφαλος που δεν ξέρουμε τι σχέση είχε με τον ΟΤΕ, θα το πάρουμε και για σωστό??

----------


## ChriZ

> Επειδή το έκανε κάποιος ανεγκέφαλος που δεν ξέρουμε τι σχέση είχε με τον ΟΤΕ, θα το πάρουμε και για σωστό??


Αυτός που ήρθε σε μένα ΟΤΕτζης ήταν.
Και όχι βέβαια, δεν πάει να πει ότι είναι σωστό, απλά επιβεβαιώνω ότι όντως το κάνουν οι του ΟΤΕ...

----------


## minas

> Επειδή το έκανε κάποιος ανεγκέφαλος που δεν ξέρουμε τι σχέση είχε με τον ΟΤΕ, θα το πάρουμε και για σωστό??


Σε έχει πιάσει μια δυσκαμψία με την ρεγκλέτα που δεν καταλαβαίνω. Σε κτίρια που έχουν πολλά διαμερίσματα, ο ΟΤΕ απαιτεί να υπάρχει οριολωρίδα για ευκολία τερματισμού.
Πέρα από το γεγονός ότι δεν τηρείται παντού, η ρεγκλέτα παραμένει ιδιωτική (του κτιρίου), δεν αποτελεί μέρος της υποδομής του ΟΤΕ.
Εάν έχεις μόνο 4-5 διαμερίσματα και η ρεγκλέτα έχει πρόβλημα, δεν υπάρχει πραγματικός λόγος να μην παρακαμφθεί, είτε από τον ΟΤΕ είτε από τον ίδιο τον χρήστη.
Όσο χρειάζεται σήμανση η ρεγκλέτα, άλλο τόσο χρειάζεται και το "floating" ζευγάρι, αν το ματίσει απευθείας.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Αυτός που ήρθε σε μένα ΟΤΕτζης ήταν.
> Και όχι βέβαια, δεν πάει να πει ότι είναι σωστό, απλά επιβεβαιώνω ότι όντως το κάνουν οι του ΟΤΕ...


Και πάλι δεν μας λέει κάτι αυτό, το ότι υπάρχουν σε όλα τα επαγγέλματα και ειδικότητες άσχετοι, χωρίς συνείδηση, λαμόγια και γενικά βλήματα με πατέντα δεν είναι κάτι καινούργιο.
Εδώ υπάρχουν σαν τους παραπάνω γιατροί που έχουν δώσει και έναν όρκο και κάνουν λειτούργημα, τι καθόμαστε και συζητάμε.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Σε έχει πιάσει μια δυσκαμψία με την ρεγκλέτα που δεν καταλαβαίνω. Σε κτίρια που έχουν πολλά διαμερίσματα, ο ΟΤΕ απαιτεί να υπάρχει οριολωρίδα για ευκολία τερματισμού.
> Πέρα από το γεγονός ότι δεν τηρείται παντού, η ρεγκλέτα παραμένει ιδιωτική (του κτιρίου), δεν αποτελεί μέρος της υποδομής του ΟΤΕ.
> Εάν έχεις μόνο 4-5 διαμερίσματα και η ρεγκλέτα έχει πρόβλημα, δεν υπάρχει πραγματικός λόγος να μην παρακαμφθεί, είτε από τον ΟΤΕ είτε από τον ίδιο τον χρήστη.
> Όσο χρειάζεται σήμανση η ρεγκλέτα, άλλο τόσο χρειάζεται και το "floating" ζευγάρι, αν το ματίσει απευθείας.


H ρεγκλέτα δείχνει περιποιημένη δουλειά.
Το μάτισμα δουλειά του μάστρο-Μήτσου.

Και τα 2 και πολλοί άλλοι τρόποι δουλεύουν, διαλέξτε και πάρτε.

Απλά φαντάζομαι ένα κτήριο γραφείων με 200-300 εισερχόμενα ματισμένα.

Από κακοτεχνίες είμαστε πρωταθλητές στην Ευρώπη.

----------


## dimyok

Τι ρεγκλετες και μλκιες οι οτετζηδες ειναι μερακληδες στο στριψιμο ολοι στριφτο εβλεπα να το κανουν  :Razz:

----------


## sweet dreams

> Σε έχει πιάσει μια δυσκαμψία με την ρεγκλέτα που δεν καταλαβαίνω. Σε κτίρια που έχουν πολλά διαμερίσματα, ο ΟΤΕ απαιτεί να υπάρχει οριολωρίδα για ευκολία τερματισμού.
> Πέρα από το γεγονός ότι δεν τηρείται παντού, η ρεγκλέτα παραμένει ιδιωτική (του κτιρίου), δεν αποτελεί μέρος της υποδομής του ΟΤΕ.
> Εάν έχεις μόνο 4-5 διαμερίσματα και η ρεγκλέτα έχει πρόβλημα, δεν υπάρχει πραγματικός λόγος να μην παρακαμφθεί, είτε από τον ΟΤΕ είτε από τον ίδιο τον χρήστη.
> Όσο χρειάζεται σήμανση η ρεγκλέτα, άλλο τόσο χρειάζεται και το "floating" ζευγάρι, αν το ματίσει απευθείας.


Το καλώδιο που τερματίζει στην "ρεγκλέτα" είναι του ΟΤΕ και όχι του κτιρίου, οπότε δεν πειράζεις τίποτα από αυτά.
Μιλάμε για το τι είναι το σωστό και όχι τι κάνει το κάθε κτίριο ή ο κάθε "ΟΤΕτζης" που αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω.
Ορίστε και ένας κατανεμητής σε κεντρικό κτίριο της πόλης μου, δηλαδή επειδή δεν ασχολείται κανένας, σημαίνει ότι έτσι πρέπει να έχουμε και τους δικούς μας???


Καλά μας λένε λοιπόν "μνημόνια μέχρι να σβήσει ο ήλιος".

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Το καλώδιο που τερματίζει στην "ρεγκλέτα" είναι του ΟΤΕ και όχι του κτιρίου, οπότε δεν πειράζεις τίποτα από αυτά.
> Μιλάμε για το τι είναι το σωστό και όχι τι κάνει το κάθε κτίριο ή ο κάθε "ΟΤΕτζης" που αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω.
> Ορίστε και ένας κατανεμητής σε κεντρικό κτίριο της πόλης μου, δηλαδή επειδή δεν ασχολείται κανένας, σημαίνει ότι έτσι πρέπει να έχουμε και τους δικούς μας???
> 
> 
> Καλά μας λένε λοιπόν "μνημόνια μέχρι να σβήσει ο ήλιος".


Στην φωτογραφία
όλες είναι 200άρες έτοιμες για αναβάθμιση μόλις βγουν πιό γρήγορα πακέτα ?  :Smile:

----------


## dimyok

24 aka 4 η και τα 3 μετρημενα . Αλλα ειναι με εγγυηση ταχυτητας  :Razz:

----------


## sweet dreams

> Στην φωτογραφία
> όλες είναι 200άρες έτοιμες για αναβάθμιση μόλις βγουν πιό γρήγορα πακέτα ?



Kι' όμως είναι κτίριο που έχει γραφεία, αλλά τι περιμένεις, είπαμε, μια ζωή στην άρπα-κόλλα και την τσαπατσουλιά, ήμουνα νιός και γέρασα και δυστυχώς δεν βλέπω φως και από τους νέους.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Kι' όμως είναι κτίριο που έχει γραφεία, αλλά τι περιμένεις, είπαμε, μια ζωή στην άρπα-κόλλα και την τσαπατσουλιά, ήμουνα νιός και γέρασα και δυστυχώς δεν βλέπω φως και από τους νέους.


Μπορεί να φέρνουνε παπά για αγιασμό κάθε χρόνο, αντίχριστε ..

----------


## RpMz

Χαρτάκι με το νούμερο στο ζευγάρι να υπάρχει και τα υπόλοιπα βρίσκονται!!! :Whistle:

----------


## Doxaios

> Για αρχή ξήλωσε τη μαύρη ταινία και σύνδεσε τα καλώδια με Scotchlock όπως είπε και ο Κοζανίτης. Δες μετά πως θα πάει η γραμμή.


Έριξα μια ματιά στο scotchlock και στο βιντεάκι που υπάρχει στο youtube και έχω την εξής απορία. Στα 2 καλώδια που βάζεις μέσα δεν πρέπει να τα γυμνώσεις πρίν πιέσεις τον σύνδεσμο? Στο βίντεο απλά βάζει μέσα τα καλώδια όπως είναι με το πλαστικό περίβλημα και τα πατάει? Επίσης το εργαλείο που τα πατάει πρέπει να είναι κάτι συγκεκριμένο ή γίνεται και με απλή πένσα?

----------


## minas

> Έριξα μια ματιά στο scotchlock και στο βιντεάκι που υπάρχει στο youtube και έχω την εξής απορία. Στα 2 καλώδια που βάζεις μέσα δεν πρέπει να τα γυμνώσεις πρίν πιέσεις τον σύνδεσμο? Στο βίντεο απλά βάζει μέσα τα καλώδια όπως είναι με το πλαστικό περίβλημα και τα πατάει? Επίσης το εργαλείο που τα πατάει πρέπει να είναι κάτι συγκεκριμένο ή γίνεται και με απλή πένσα?


Την τελευταία μόνωση του μονόκλωνου καλωδίου την αφήνεις, τα scotchlok μπορούν να την διαπεράσουν, και αυτό προτείνουν να κανεις.
Για εργαλείο, αυτοί προτείνουν τα δικά τους, επειδή κλείνει εντελώς παράλληλα, φτάνει σε συγκεκριμένο ύψος και ασκεί συγκεκριμένη δύναμη.
Με λίγη προσοχή, μπορείς να κάνεις δουλειά και χωρίς αυτό.

----------


## YAziDis

> Έριξα μια ματιά στο scotchlock και στο βιντεάκι που υπάρχει στο youtube και έχω την εξής απορία. Στα 2 καλώδια που βάζεις μέσα δεν πρέπει να τα γυμνώσεις πρίν πιέσεις τον σύνδεσμο? Στο βίντεο απλά βάζει μέσα τα καλώδια όπως είναι με το πλαστικό περίβλημα και τα πατάει? Επίσης το εργαλείο που τα πατάει πρέπει να είναι κάτι συγκεκριμένο ή γίνεται και με απλή πένσα?


Προσωπικά με μια απλή πένσα τα πάτησα. Έτσι και αλλιώς τα scotchlock είναι πάμφθηνα. Δεν έχεις λόγο να φοβάσαι μην δεν κανείς κάτι καλά και σου κλαις τα χρήματα σου. Πάρε ένα χωρίς να βάλεις τα καλώδια και πατά το να δεις πως γίνεται!

----------


## paris1970

Καλησπέρα στη παρέα..έπιασα να διαβάζω το θέμα σχετικά απο την αρχή μήπως βγάλω άκρη και δε χρειαστεί να σας ζαλίσω με επαναλαμβανόμενες ερωτήσεις αλλά συγνώμη άκρη δεν έβγαλα και ομολογώ μπερδεύτηκα ακόμα πιο πολύ. το θέμα μου για να μην μακρυγορώ είναι.. έχω καταργήσει απο παλιά όλες τις μπρίζες που υπήρχαν στο σπίτι με ένα καινούριο καλώδιο δυκτίου. είχα τραβήξει άλλο καλώδιο δυκτίου απο το κουτί του οτε στη πυλωτή και αυτό έμπαινε μέσα στο σπίτι που είχα και το συναγερμό. εκεί έχω κάνει μια ένωση με το χέρι τα καλώδια μεταξύ τους ..ένα ζευγάρι φεύγει και πάει στο ρούτερ δίνει και απο το ρούτερ μετά φεύγει άλλο ζευγάρι και δίνει στο συναγερμό όπως μου είπαν να κάνω.. το πρόβλημα τώρα είναι.. το ρούτερ κάνει αποσυνδέσεις συχνά αλλά το πιο περίεργο είναι ότι ενω έχω 100αρα γραμμή η ταχύτητα που λέει πολλές φορές είναι 109 κρατάει λίγο και μετά πέφτει μόνο του στα 90 μετά 80  και μένει αρκετές φορές ελεί η στα 60.. ήρθε ο τεχνικός του οτε και είπε ότι το καλύτερο θα ήταν να τραβήξω νέα γραμμή μέχρι το ρούτερ γιατί κάπου στο σπίτι κάνει τσακ ( πιθανά εννοεί την πρώτη σύνδεση του καλωδίου απο το κουτί οτε με το καλώδιο που έχω μέσα στο σπίτι ) οκ μέχρι εδώ να το αλλάξω ..ωραία να βάλω pet τηλεφωνικό απο το κουτί μέχρι το ρούτερ μιας και διάβασα ότι το συστήνεται αυτό αλλά μπερδεύτηκα με τις διατομές που λέτε ..εγώ βρήκα που κοίταξα απο το καυκά ενα τέτοιο τηλεφωνικό ενα ζευγάρι Καλώδιο Τηλεφώνου PET 2x2Χ0,6mm Μαύρο A02YS(ST)2Y και η απόσταση χοντρικά θα είναι γύρω στα 30 μέτρα εξωτερικά Πρέπει να πάρω αυτό που προανέφερα η αυτό Καλώδιο Τηλεφώνου PET 4x2Χ0,6mm Μαύρο A02YS(ST)2Y και για τη σύνδεση πάνω στο κουτί μπορεί να την κανει κάποιος εξειδικευμένος σε δύκτια η και κάποιος απλός ηλεκτρολόγος? αν γνωρίζατε κάτι για την περιοχή του περιστερίου να μου πείτε θα ήμουν ευγνώμων, Χίλια συγνώμη για το μεγάλο ποστάρισμα κι ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις όποιες απαντήσεις σας

----------


## sweet dreams

Aν το καλώδιο UTP που έχεις βάλει δεν έχει φθορές(ιδανικά να είναι για εξωτερικούς χώρους), αν έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί αυστηρά ζευγάρια χρωμάτων και αν οι συνδέσεις είναι σωστές, τότε κανονικά δεν έπρεπε να έχεις πρόβλημα.

Στα καλώδια που έχεις βάλει το μόνο που αλλάζει είναι ο αριθμός των ζευγαριών(2Χ2 & 4Χ2), εσένα για μία γραμμή σου αρκεί το 2Χ2.
Την σύνδεση την κάνει και ο ηλεκτρολόγος, αρκεί να βρει το δικό σου ζευγάρι.

----------


## paris1970

> Aν το καλώδιο UTP που έχεις βάλει δεν έχει φθορές(ιδανικά να είναι για εξωτερικούς χώρους), αν έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί αυστηρά ζευγάρια χρωμάτων και αν οι συνδέσεις είναι σωστές, τότε κανονικά δεν έπρεπε να έχεις πρόβλημα.


αυτό είπε και ο τεχνικός του οτε και δε το κατάλαβα.. είδε λέει απο το κουτί του οτε να φεύγει π.χ μπλέ και άσπρο και στο ρούτερ να μπαίνει ας πούμε πάσινο και κόκκινο ..εε οκ τι σημασία έχει αυτό? στην ένωση δε κοίταξα τα χρώματα δυο καλώδια είχα δύο σύνδεσα

----------


## sweet dreams

> εε οκ τι σημασία έχει αυτό?


Το καλώδιο είπες ότι είναι δικτύου, δηλαδή UTP, οπότε φυσικά και έχει μεγάλη σημασία να χρησιμοποιείς ζευγάρια χρώματος, υπάρχει λόγος που είναι συνεστραμμένα κατά ζεύγη.

----------


## paris1970

> Το καλώδιο είπες ότι είναι δικτύου, δηλαδή UTP, οπότε φυσικά και έχει μεγάλη σημασία να χρησιμοποιείς ζευγάρια χρώματος, υπάρχει λόγος που είναι συνεστραμμένα κατά ζεύγη.


συγνώμη αλλά δε το πιάνει ο νούς μου αυτό.. σε 2 δυο διαφορετικά καλώδια για να τα ενώσω μεταξύ τους η προεκτείνω πρέπει να είναι ακριβώς τα ίδια χρώματα? η λογική μου κλονίζεται με αυτό που μόλις έγραψα..Όντως παίζει ρόλο αυτό σημαντικό?

----------


## YAziDis

> συγνώμη αλλά δε το πιάνει ο νούς μου αυτό.. σε 2 δυο διαφορετικά καλώδια για να τα ενώσω μεταξύ τους η προεκτείνω πρέπει να είναι ακριβώς τα ίδια χρώματα? η λογική μου κλονίζεται με αυτό που μόλις έγραψα..Όντως παίζει ρόλο αυτό σημαντικό?


Δυστυχώς ναι παίζει ρόλο

----------


## paris1970

> Δυστυχώς ναι παίζει ρόλο


 αύριο κιόλας θα το δοκιμάσω να τα ενώσω με τα χρωματά τους ..δε περίμενα ποτέ ούτε θα μπορούσα να το φανταστώ αυτό..τελικά η λογική δεν είναι πάντα πρωταγωνιστής σε ότι κάνουμε..

----------


## minas

> αύριο κιόλας θα το δοκιμάσω να τα ενώσω με τα χρωματά τους ..δε περίμενα ποτέ ούτε θα μπορούσα να το φανταστώ αυτό..τελικά η λογική δεν είναι πάντα πρωταγωνιστής σε ότι κάνουμε..


Το ότι δεν το γνώριζες δεν το κάνει παράλογο... Είναι απόλυτο λογικό, απλά δεν είχες όλα τα δεδομένα για να το αξιολογήσεις  :Smile: 
Η συστροφή του ζεύγους βοηθάει στην ελάττωση του εξωτερικού θορύβου, λόγω καταστροφικής συμβολής.

Προς αποφυγή παρεξήγησης: Δεν χρειάζεται απαραίτητα να συνδέσεις πχ το μπλε ζεύγος του 1ου καλωδίου με το μπλε του 2ου, αλλά οπωσδήποτε ένα κοινό χρώμα του πρώτου με ένα κοινό χρώμα του 2ου, πχ το μπλε/άσπρο-μπλε με το καφέ/άσπρο-καφέ.
Εν γένει, και για λόγους οργάνωσης, αλλά και για όμοια συμπεριφορά σε εξωγενή θόρυβο προτιμάμε να χρησιμοποιούμε τα ίδια ζεύγη.

----------


## slalom

Εγω δεν καταλαβα γιατι το ενωσε σε καποιο σημειο, δεν εφτανε?

----------


## nodasman

Καλησπέρα ,

Ψάχνω καλώδιο για να τραβήξω απο τον κατανεμητή μεχρι την πριζα του τηλεφώνου οπου θα μπει τηλέφωνο και modem . H αποσταση θα ειναι περίπου στα 20 μετρα , βρήκα αυτο εδω της Adeleq αλλα επειδη δειχνει αρκετά οικονομικό σκέφτηκα να παρω και μια γνώμη. Το καλώδιο λογικά θα ειναι εξωτερικα για 3-4 μετρα και μετα θα περάσει απο τα χωνευτα στον τοιχο

www.electricalroumeliotis.gr/-8XL

----------


## esertas

Δεν το βλέπω να είναι συνεστραμενο.Νομίζω είναι καλύτερα το κάθε ζεύγος να είναι στριμμένο.

----------


## minas

> Καλησπέρα ,
> 
> Ψάχνω καλώδιο για να τραβήξω απο τον κατανεμητή μεχρι την πριζα του τηλεφώνου οπου θα μπει τηλέφωνο και modem . H αποσταση θα ειναι περίπου στα 20 μετρα , βρήκα αυτο εδω της Adeleq αλλα επειδη δειχνει αρκετά οικονομικό σκέφτηκα να παρω και μια γνώμη. Το καλώδιο λογικά θα ειναι εξωτερικα για 3-4 μετρα και μετα θα περάσει απο τα χωνευτα στον τοιχο
> 
> www.electricalroumeliotis.gr/-8XL


Δεν χρειάζεται 8 καλώδια. Αρκεί ένα 2x0.6mm², άντε 4x0.6mm² εάν θέλεις και redundancy.
Για την εξωτερική διαδρομή, καλό είναι να είναι μέσα σε σπιράλ. Ανάλογα με την όδευση, θα μπορούσες να κοιτάξεις και καλώδιο εξωτερικού χώρου για περισσότερη ανθεκτικότητα, αλλά θα είναι λίγο πιο δύσκολο στις εσωτερικές διαδρομές και είναι και λίγο πιο ακριβό.
Εάν θέλεις 4 ζεύγη, μπορείς να κοιτάξεις και καλώδιο δικτύου cat5e/cat6 με μικρές πρακτικές διαφορές.

----------


## YAziDis

Αφού θα το βάλεις που θα το βάλεις, για μένα να πάρεις εξωτερικού χώρου, το οποίο επιβάλλεται αν είναι και σε εξωτερικό χώρο!

----------


## nodasman

Πανω απο 2 ζευγη δε νομιζω πως θα χρειαστώ η αληθεια ειναι , σαν ποιοτητα καλωδιου εβαλα το συγκεκριμένο . Η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν ξερω ποσος χωρος υάρχει μεσα στα σπιραλ που ενωνουν τα κουτιά διοτι υπαρχει διελευση και utp σε καποια σημεια ηδη οπότε μαλλον ενα σπιραλ 4-5 μετρα για εξω (ετσι κ αλλιω ειναι σκεπασμενο στο σημειο που θα ειναι εξω) και κατι οχι πολυ χοντρο για να περασει .

----------


## plou13

> Τηλεφωνικό PET, που έχει μεγαλύτερη διατομή και να το περάσεις χωριστά για να μην τρέχει δίπλα στα καλώδια ρεύματος.


Καλησπερα,θα ηθελα να κανω την εξης ερωτηση,θελω να περασω καινουργιο καλωδιο απο τον κατανεμητη του ΟΤΕ μεχρι την κεντρικη πριζα.Αποσταση περιπου 30-35 μετρα και τα 15 περιπου να ειναι σε εξωτερικο χωρο.Πηρα το εξης καλωδιο https://www.kafkas.gr/ilektronika/di...chrisi_192231/ .Μετα επεσα σε αυτο το νημα και μπερδευτηκα!Ειναι προτιμοτερο να χρησιμοποιησω σαν και αυτο; https://www.kafkas.gr/ilektrologiko-...-st-2y_191828/

----------


## sweet dreams

Αφού το έχεις αγοράσει πέρασε το, δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα, προσοχή μόνο να χρησιμοποιήσεις αυστηρά ζεύγος χρώματος.

----------


## plou13

> Αφού το έχεις αγοράσει πέρασε το, δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα, προσοχή μόνο να χρησιμοποιήσεις αυστηρά ζεύγος χρώματος.


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## delas

Καλησπέρα, είναι εντός φυσιολογικών ορίων το παρακάτω; Η γραμμή μαζεύει μερικές χιλιάδες CRC ανα ημέρα (αλλά υπάρχουν μέρες που είναι εκατοντάδες). Δεν αποσυνδέεται ποτέ παρόλα αυτά. Το καλώδιο είναι περίπου 15 έτη τοποθετημένο. 

Καλώδιο UTP 4X2X0.51 15 περίπου μέτρων, που συνδέει καλώδιο ΟΤΕ με το modem που βρίσκεται μέσα στο σπίτι, παρατηρείται το εξής σε γραμμή VDSL 50(Προσοχή!, είναι σε προφίλ 26ρας λόγο crc error). Το 80% του, βρίσκεται σε εξωτερικό χώρο. 

Όταν το modem συνδεθεί πάνω στο καλώδιο που έρχεται από κολώνα, συγχρονίζει 25999/2027 με attainable rate 30816/2107.

Οταν είναι συνδεδεμένο μέσα στο σπίτι, χρησιμοποιώντας το καλώδιο UTP(χωρίς καμία πρίζα η οτιδήποτε άλλο) συγχρονίζει 25438/1756 και attainable 29984/1881.

----------


## Kostinos

Το καλώδιο είναι συνδεδεμένο με κάποια μονωτική,θερμοσυστελόμενα;
Υπάρχουν παρεμβολές από κάποια συσκευή;

- - - Updated - - -

Έχεις δοκιμάσει κάποιο άλλο router;

- - - Updated - - -

Η γραμμή είναι από ΑΚ ή καμπίνα;

----------


## plou13

> Καλησπερα,θα ηθελα να κανω την εξης ερωτηση,θελω να περασω καινουργιο καλωδιο απο τον κατανεμητη του ΟΤΕ μεχρι την κεντρικη πριζα.Αποσταση περιπου 30-35 μετρα και τα 15 περιπου να ειναι σε εξωτερικο χωρο.Πηρα το εξης καλωδιο https://www.kafkas.gr/ilektronika/di...chrisi_192231/ .Μετα επεσα σε αυτο το νημα και μπερδευτηκα!Ειναι προτιμοτερο να χρησιμοποιησω σαν και αυτο; https://www.kafkas.gr/ilektrologiko-...-st-2y_191828/





> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!



- - - Updated - - -




> Αφού το έχεις αγοράσει πέρασε το, δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα, προσοχή μόνο να χρησιμοποιήσεις αυστηρά ζεύγος χρώματος.


Επειδη για 30 μετρα καλωδιο δεν θα χαθει και ο κοσμος,το UTP ετσι και αλλιως θα το χρησιμοποιησω αλλου.Το ιδανικο ειναι το καλωδιο απο τον κατανεμητη μεχρι την πριζα να ειναι τηλεφωνικο ΡΕΤ;Ποιο μου προτεινεις;

----------


## delas

Ήταν συνδεδεμένο με απλές στροφές, σήμερα το σύνδεσα με αυτό https://www.kafkas.gr/ilektrologiko-...itpino_187747/ που βρήκα σε μια απάντηση εδώ στο forum.
Δεν έκανε διαφορά πάντως.

Δεν έχω άλλο vdsl capable modem για να κάνω δοκιμή. Τα στατιστικά τα πήρα από το json του speedport+. 

Από καμπίνα VDSL παίρνω κατά 95%.

----------


## minas

> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Επειδη για 30 μετρα καλωδιο δεν θα χαθει και ο κοσμος,το UTP ετσι και αλλιως θα το χρησιμοποιησω αλλου.Το ιδανικο ειναι το καλωδιο απο τον κατανεμητη μεχρι την πριζα να ειναι τηλεφωνικο ΡΕΤ;Ποιο μου προτεινεις;


Για τις αποστάσεις που συζητάμε, το τηλεφωνικό με το UTP cat6 έχουν αμελητέα διαφορά. Εάν έχεις εξωτερικές διαδρομές, είναι προτιμότερο να είναι PET εξωτερικού χώρου, όποιο και να επιλέξεις.
Στο τηλεφωνικό δεν πολυχρειάζονται 4 ζεύγη, που στο UTP παίρνεις υποχρεωτικά. Μπορείς να γλιτώσεις λίγα χρήματα και να έχεις πιο εύκολα περάσματα με 2 ζεύγη.
Στη θέση σου θα κρατούσα αυτό που είχα ήδη  :Smile: .

----------


## delas

Έγινε κάτι περίεργο. Έχασε την σύνδεση πριν λίγη ώρα, και τώρα ενώ είναι μέσα στο σπίτι και χρησιμοποιεί το καλώδιο UTP, πιάνει 25999/2013 με attainable 31140/2202.

Δηλαδή μεγαλύτερο ακόμα και από αυτό που έπιασε εχθές απευθείας στο καλώδιο από την κολώνα.

Λογικά βέβαια είναι ότι έκανε συγχρονισμό 10:00 πρωί Κυριακής και είναι idle η καμπίνα. Εχθές η δοκιμή είχε γίνει 15:00.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Επειδη για 30 μετρα καλωδιο δεν θα χαθει και ο κοσμος,το UTP ετσι και αλλιως θα το χρησιμοποιησω αλλου.Το ιδανικο ειναι το καλωδιο απο τον κατανεμητη μεχρι την πριζα να ειναι τηλεφωνικο ΡΕΤ;Ποιο μου προτεινεις;


Όπως είπε και ο minas πιο πάνω, για εγκατάσταση που δεν θα είναι μόνιμα σε υγρό περιβάλλον και σε πολύ άσχημες καιρικές συνθήκες δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.
Αν τώρα θέλεις να έχεις πολύ καλή προστασία σε μόνιμα υγρό περιβάλλον τότε δεν θα πάρεις το A02YS(ST)2Y(Δεν συνίσταται η χρήση του σε μόνιμα υγρό περιβάλλον) αλλά το A02Ys(L)2Y.
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...67#post6907867

https://www.meidanis.gr/el/kalodio-t...2ch0-6mm2.html

----------


## Κοζανίτης

> Έγινε κάτι περίεργο. Έχασε την σύνδεση πριν λίγη ώρα, και τώρα ενώ είναι μέσα στο σπίτι και χρησιμοποιεί το καλώδιο UTP, πιάνει 25999/2013 με attainable 31140/2202.
> 
> Δηλαδή μεγαλύτερο ακόμα και από αυτό που έπιασε εχθές απευθείας στο καλώδιο από την κολώνα.
> 
> Λογικά βέβαια είναι ότι έκανε συγχρονισμό 10:00 πρωί Κυριακής και είναι idle η καμπίνα. Εχθές η δοκιμή είχε γίνει 15:00.


Μήπως να δημιουργούσες "τεχνητές" αποσυνδέσεις, βγάζοντας το καλώδιο του τηλεφώνου από τη πρίζα 3-4 φορές τη μέρα, να δηλωθεί "βλάβη" λόγω "αποσυνδέσεων", ώστε να έρθει τεχνικός να δει τις συνδέσεις στις κολώνες;
Μπορεί εσύ να είσαι εντάξει αλλά κάπου σε κανένα κουτί σε κολώνα να έχει υγρασίες κλπ;
ή να σε άλλαζε ένα ζεύγος;
Ειδικά το τόσο χαμηλό upload δε μου αρέσει.., κάτι καλωδιακό πιστεύω είναι

----------


## delas

> Μήπως να δημιουργούσες "τεχνητές" αποσυνδέσεις, βγάζοντας το καλώδιο του τηλεφώνου από τη πρίζα 3-4 φορές τη μέρα, να δηλωθεί "βλάβη" λόγω "αποσυνδέσεων", ώστε να έρθει τεχνικός να δει τις συνδέσεις στις κολώνες;
> Μπορεί εσύ να είσαι εντάξει αλλά κάπου σε κανένα κουτί σε κολώνα να έχει υγρασίες κλπ;
> ή να σε άλλαζε ένα ζεύγος;
> Ειδικά το τόσο χαμηλό upload δε μου αρέσει.., κάτι καλωδιακό πιστεύω είναι


Ο τεχνικός ίσως ξέρει κάτι. Ρώτησα μήπως να βγάλει το 26ρι προφίλ(για δοκιμή), και η απάντηση ήταν κάπως "Αν το βγάλω θα ανέβει και το upload και μετά θα έχεις πολλά CRC". Πάντως μπορώ να του ζητήσω αλλαγές αν έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι. Γίνεται να υπάρχει θέμα μόνο στο upload και όχι στο download; 
Δεν ανέφερα καθόλου τα υπόλοιπα στατιστικά. 

Attenuation (Down/Up): 21.5 / 19.5  dB (Ίδιο και πριν/μετα το UTP)
Transmission mode: VDSL2-17A Annex B
SNR (Down/Up): 8.7 / 9.8  dB (Είναι dynamic όμως)

Οταν μπήκα OTE, για 1+ εβδομάδα δεν συγχρόνιζε καθόλου. Προσπαθούσε όμως συνέχεια. Μετά απο πολύ ψάξιμο βρήκαν ότι εφταιγε η πόρτα και όταν την άλλαξαν συνδέθηκε.
Τις συνδέσεις τις έχουν δεί δηλαδή πριν απο λίγους μήνες. Δεν ξέρω πόσο καλός ήταν ο τεχνικός όμως, ο οποίος ένωσε τα καλώδια απο κολώνα σε UTP με στροφές και μονωτική. Για αυτό έβαλα το ενωτικό εχθές μήπως ευθυνόταν αυτό (δεν έχει καν καπάκι το κουτί). Επίσης κατηργησε το πριζάκι μεσα στο σπίτι και συνέδεσε κατυεθείαν καλώδιο τηλεφώνου με τον ίδιο τρόπο(στροφές, μονωτική).

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Μάλλον κάπου σε κάποια σύνδεση θα έχουν οξειδωθεί τα καλώδια, κανονικά πρέπει να έρθει και να βάλει παντού αυτά τα κλιπς (scotchlok της 3Μ) 
Να σε άλλαζε και ένα ζεύγος από την κολώνα μέχρι το σπίτι, μήπως και είχε θέμα το υπάρχων..
Πίεσε τους να έρθουν πάλι να τα δουν, επέμενε να πάρουν μετρήσεις από εκεί που ξεκινάει υπόγεια στο εσκαλιτ, σε όλα τα ενδιάμεσα κουτιά και τέλος σε αυτό στο σπίτι σου, αλλά και οι συνδέσεις να γίνουν με αυτά τα κλιπς..
Πιστεύω θα βγάλεις άκρη..
Φυσικά όλα αυτά με εσένα παρών, πες να σε πάρουν τηλ πριν έρθουν για να είσαι εκεί

----------


## delas

> Μάλλον κάπου σε κάποια σύνδεση θα έχουν οξειδωθεί τα καλώδια, κανονικά πρέπει να έρθει και να βάλει παντού αυτά τα κλιπς (scotchlok της 3Μ) 
> Να σε άλλαζε και ένα ζεύγος από την κολώνα μέχρι το σπίτι, μήπως και είχε θέμα το υπάρχων..
> Πίεσε τους να έρθουν πάλι να τα δουν, επέμενε να πάρουν μετρήσεις από εκεί που ξεκινάει υπόγεια στο εσκαλιτ, σε όλα τα ενδιάμεσα κουτιά και τέλος σε αυτό στο σπίτι σου, αλλά και οι συνδέσεις να γίνουν με αυτά τα κλιπς..
> Πιστεύω θα βγάλεις άκρη..
> Φυσικά όλα αυτά με εσένα παρών, πες να σε πάρουν τηλ πριν έρθουν για να είσαι εκεί


Το ένα καλώδιο από τα δύο ήταν λίγο πιο σκούρο-θαμπό αντί για γυαλιστερό χάλκινο. Στη δοκιμή που βίδωσα μια πριζούλα, το βίδωσα και στην θαμπή επιφάνεια και στην πιο καθαρή. Το αποτέλεσμα σε συγχρονισμό ήταν ίδιο. Γενικά είναι ευαίσθητα αυτά τα καλώδια; Τα είδα ταλαιπωρημένα, αλλά λόγο συνθηκών δεν έκατσα να τα καθαρίσω καλά. 

Τώρα μάλλον ξέρω την απάντηση, αλλά ποίος γυμνώνει καλώδια πάνω σε σκάλα χωρίς περιθώρια λάθους.. Δεν έχω εργαλείο απογύμνωσης.

Θα ξανα βαλω την πριζουλα πριν το μοντεμ, για να αποκλείσω και το ενδεχόμενο να είναι και εκείνη την ενωση κακή. Αν συνεχίσει μετά διορθώνω το έξω. 

Μια άλλη σκέψη που έκανα είναι αν θα αλλάξει κάτι αν χρησιμοποιήσω άλλο ζεύγος από το UTP. Τι πιστέυεις;

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Το VDSL σήμα είναι πολύ ευαίσθητο σε κακές-οξειδωμένες συνδέσεις..
Πάρε στο 13788 και πες να έρθει τεχνικός να τα δει..
Τα κλιπς αυτά δεν θέλει να απογυμνώσεις το καλώδιο, απλά το βάζεις με τη μόνωση του και πατάς..
Ποιο ζεύγος χρησιμοποιείς στο UTP? όποιο και να χρησιμοποιήσεις δεν έχει διαφορά, συνήθως βάζουν το μπλέ-άσπρο/μπλε

Από εκεί που ξεκινάει το καλώδιο από υπόγειο να γίνεται εναέριο, πόσες κολώνες με κουτιά υπάρχουν μέχρι το σπίτι σου;
Είναι κάποιο κουτί σε κολώνα ανοιχτό;
Μπορείς να βάλεις ενδεικτικές φωτό τα καλώδια που λες στο κουτί στο σπίτι σου;

----------


## delas

> Τα κλιπς αυτά δεν θέλει να απογυμνώσεις το καλώδιο, απλά το βάζεις με τη μόνωση του και πατάς..


Οκ, τότε είναι έυκολο.




> Ποιο ζεύγος χρησιμοποιείς στο UTP? όποιο και να χρησιμοποιήσεις δεν έχει διαφορά, συνήθως βάζουν το μπλέ-άσπρο/μπλε


Αυτό χρησιμοποιώ.




> Από εκεί που ξεκινάει το καλώδιο από υπόγειο να γίνεται εναέριο, πόσες κολώνες με κουτιά υπάρχουν μέχρι το σπίτι σου;
> Είναι κάποιο κουτί σε κολώνα ανοιχτό;


Δεν γνωρίζω. Πριν 5 μέρες τοποθετήθηκε νεο κουτί και έσκαψαν για να συνδέσουν καλώδιο απο κάτω. Μέχρι εκεί είναι 2 κολώνες. Δεν φαίνεται να έχουν τελειώσει τις εργασίες όμως, για την ακριβεια το κουτί που περνάει η σύνδεση κρέμεται απο τα καλώδια. Η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε πριν 3 ημέρες. 




> Μπορείς να βάλεις ενδεικτικές φωτό τα καλώδια που λες στο κουτί στο σπίτι σου;


Τώρα και να βγάλω δεν φαίνεται κάτι πέρα απο χάος. Δεν ανέφερα ακόμα ότι υπάρχουν καλώδια κεραιών στο ίδιο κουτί, και κάτι μου λέει ότι είναι ότι χειρότερο για παρεμβολες. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι όντως συνδεδεμένα σε κεραία όμως.

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Αφού κάνουν εργασίες, ίσως είναι γενικό το πρόβλημα.., δες στατιστικά της γραμμής αφού ολοκληρώσουν τις εργασίες, πες τους πάντως αν τους δεις πως ίσως έχεις πρόβλημα με το ζεύγος που χρησιμοποιείς, να δοκίμαζαν κάποιο άλλο..

----------


## Kostinos

> Αφού κάνουν εργασίες, ίσως είναι γενικό το πρόβλημα.., δες στατιστικά της γραμμής αφού ολοκληρώσουν τις εργασίες, πες τους πάντως αν τους δεις πως ίσως έχεις πρόβλημα με το ζεύγος που χρησιμοποιείς, να δοκίμαζαν κάποιο άλλο..


Εγώ τα βλέπω  :Thinking:  σάπια τα ζεύγη ίσως τα ξηλώσουν όλα πάντως πές τους ότι έχεις κι εσύ θέμα κι να αλλάξουν κι το δικό σου ζεύγος...

----------


## delas

Έγινε, όταν δω τους τεχνικούς θα αναφέρω την κατάσταση με τα errors.

Έχουν σκάψει και μια τρύπα 1*1 μέτρο δίπλα στην κολώνα. Θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει ότι θα βάλουν καμπίνα ή τόσο σκάβουν μόνο και μόνο για το καλώδιο που έρχεται;
Επίσης τα καλώδια υπάρχουν διαμοιρασμένα σε κάθε γειτονιά και τα χρησιμοποιούν όταν και αν χρειαστεί;

Απο το google maps βλέπω ότι αν ακολουθούσε τον δρόμο και πήγαινε με την βελτιστη διαδρομή, η καμπίνα ειναι στα 650 μέτρα απόσταση. Σίγουρα δεν θα είχα 21.5 attenuation. Μέχρι πρίν ~5 χρόνια είχα 18.5-19 attenuation πάντως, με adsl.  Ξεκίνησε με συγχρονισμό στα 24000kbps και κατέληξε πέρσυ στα ~18000kbps.

----------


## Kostinos

Πέστους κι να σου ξεκλειδώσουν το profile....Για να πάρεις τα μέγιστα...

----------


## delas

Λοιπόν, έλεγξα τη σύνδεση στο καλώδιο του modem και ήταν πολύ κακή. Κουνούσα και έκανε εκατοντάδες CRC. Έβαλα πριζούλα και τα έσφιξα αρκετά, τώρα και με κούνημα δεν αλλάζει κάτι. Τα CRC όμως συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν και ανεβαίνουν λίγο λίγο. Το sync του upstream έγινε όσο ήταν και έξω, που σημαίνει ότι ίσως έφταιγε αυτή η σύνδεση.

Πήγα και στην κολώνα και είδα ότι έχουν συνδέσει το καινούριο κουτί. Οπότε υπάρχουν 2 κολώνες μεταξύ υπόγειων καλωδίων και σπιτιού. Η τρύπα στο έδαφος παραμένει. 



- - - Updated - - -




> Πέστους κι να σου ξεκλειδώσουν το profile....Για να πάρεις τα μέγιστα...


Το default SNR στο VDSL2 πόσο είναι; Επειδή βρίσκεται 7.5 με 8.5, και οταν το τυχαίνω κάτω του 8 βλέπω και έξτρα errors.

----------


## dimyok

θα χανει και αλλου στη διαδομη στειλε οτι τα παρατησαν ετσι εκει που χρειαζεται - σε λιγο θα σου πουν φιλαρακι περνα τα μονος σου - βαλε και κανενα σπιραλ  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Kostinos

Εγώ βλέπω ότι επάνω δεξιά  :Thinking:  κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το καλώδιο..Σάν νά έχουν βάλει μονωτική ταινία...
Στη θέση σου θα τους ρώταγα αν μπορούν να το περάσουν σε spiral για να μην πεδεύοντε ξανά....

- - - Updated - - -

Σάν τό παρακάτω...

----------


## delas

> Εγώ βλέπω ότι επάνω δεξιά  κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το καλώδιο..Σάν νά έχουν βάλει μονωτική ταινία...
> Στη θέση σου θα τους ρώταγα αν μπορούν να το περάσουν σε spiral για να μην πεδεύοντε ξανά....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Σάν τό παρακάτω...


Αναφέρεσαι στην τελευταία φωτογραφία;

Ξέρει κανείς αν κάνουν τέτοιες τρύπες για ενα καλώδιο; Θα μπορούσε να είναι για νεα καμπίνα και να μην την έκλεισαν επειδή περιμένουν τα υπόλοιπα;

----------


## sweet dreams

> Ξέρει κανείς αν κάνουν τέτοιες τρύπες για ενα καλώδιο;


Nαι κάνουν, φρεάτιο είναι για να κάνουν το μουφάρισμα.

----------


## Kostinos

> Nαι κάνουν, φρεάτιο είναι για να κάνουν το μουφάρισμα.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## lacta13

Καλησπέρα σας και καλη χρονιά

Επανέρχομαι κι εγω μετα απο 1 μην που ειχε ερθει ο τεχνικος καο μου ειχε φτιαξει το καλωδιο που ερχοταν απο τον κατανεμητη, ενωνοντας τα καλωδια στην ρεκτλετα (αν θυμαστε) απευθείας.

Ολα καλα λοιπόν απο τοτε, δλδ διορθώθηκε η καπτασταση, με τις αποσυνδέσεις και τις αργες επανασυνδέσεις...

Και έφτασε η στιγμή που βγαλαν την ανακοινωση αν θθμαστε για τον διπλασιασμο που θα γίνουν το 2022,οποτε επειδή εμενα εληγε το συμβόλαιο μου στις 15/1, παω και κανω αναβάθμιση σε 100αρα, σε 2€ παραπανω τον μηνα, ωστε να επωφεληθω απο τον διπλασιασμο, αφου ημουν ενημερωμένος απο του τεχνικούς ολο αυτον τον καιρο που ερχοντουσαν και ελεχγαν την γραμυ, οτι στον κατανεμητη μου εφταναν 180mbps...

Οποτε λεω εδω ειμαστε...

Αμ δε... Ενεργοποιηται η 100αρα, βλεπω μεσα 65,67mbps  λεω τι γινεται... Περνω οτε, λεει ο τεχνικος οτι οντως δειχνει το σύστημα οτι στο συγκρότημα ερχεται μεχρι και 200αρα βαση στοιχείων... Θα ερθουμε να το δουμε...

Ερχεται τεχνικος με λεει: δεν ξέρω τι εγινε, αλλα στον κατανεμητη σου πλεον φτάνουν 75-80mbps...κατι ισως εχει γινει πιθανως απο τα εργα που σκαψαν παρακατω για το αεριο; δεν ξέρω λεει.. Θα το δουμε και αν στρωσει η κατάσταση θα σε παρω τηλέφωνο. Ως τοτε θα βαλω την βλαβη υπαιτιοτητα δικη μας, ωστε αν θελεις να κανεις υπαναχωρηση στο 50 παλι...

Οποτε τι να εκανα... Ξαναγυρισα στο 50...την γκαντεμια μου μεσα...

Και σιγα που θα με παρει τηλέφωνο... Εν το μεταξύ στο σαιτ, ακομα δινει δυνατότητα για 200mbps και καλα... Τι να πω....

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Καλησπέρα σας και καλη χρονιά
> 
> Επανέρχομαι κι εγω μετα απο 1 μην που ειχε ερθει ο τεχνικος καο μου ειχε φτιαξει το καλωδιο που ερχοταν απο τον κατανεμητη, ενωνοντας τα καλωδια στην ρεκτλετα (αν θυμαστε) απευθείας.
> 
> Ολα καλα λοιπόν απο τοτε, δλδ διορθώθηκε η καπτασταση, με τις αποσυνδέσεις και τις αργες επανασυνδέσεις...
> 
> Και έφτασε η στιγμή που βγαλαν την ανακοινωση αν θθμαστε για τον διπλασιασμο που θα γίνουν το 2022,οποτε επειδή εμενα εληγε το συμβόλαιο μου στις 15/1, παω και κανω αναβάθμιση σε 100αρα, σε 2€ παραπανω τον μηνα, ωστε να επωφεληθω απο τον διπλασιασμο, αφου ημουν ενημερωμένος απο του τεχνικούς ολο αυτον τον καιρο που ερχοντουσαν και ελεχγαν την γραμυ, οτι στον κατανεμητη μου εφταναν 180mbps...
> 
> Οποτε λεω εδω ειμαστε...
> ...


Σου φτάνει η 50άρα ?
Αν όχι κουνήσου  κι αποφάσισε, κάποτε θα σου δώσουν 200άρα.

----------


## lacta13

Τι μπορώ να αποφασίσω; από την στιγμή που μου λενε οτι υπάρχει θεμα και έρχεται μονο 80mbps
..να βαλω παλι 100αρα για οταν? Ξερω γω...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Τι μπορώ να αποφασίσω; από την στιγμή που μου λενε οτι υπάρχει θεμα και έρχεται μονο 80mbps
> ..να βαλω παλι 100αρα για οταν? Ξερω γω...


Να αποφασίσεις ότι
1. Το κομμάτι κατανεμητής - router θα το φτιάξεις εσύ για να είσαι σίγουρος
2. Για το κομμάτι κατανεμητής- ΑΚ (ευθύνη ΟΤΕ) θα τους πρήξεις.

----------


## plou13

> Να αποφασίσεις ότι
> 1. Το κομμάτι κατανεμητής - router θα το φτιάξεις εσύ για να είσαι σίγουρος
> 2. Για το κομμάτι κατανεμητής ΑΚ (ευθύνη ΟΤΕ) θα τους πρήξεις.


Υπάρχει βέλτιστος τρόπος για να φτιάξεις το κομμάτι κατανεμητής - router;

----------


## lacta13

> Να αποφασίσεις ότι
> 1. Το κομμάτι κατανεμητής - router θα το φτιάξεις εσύ για να είσαι σίγουρος
> 2. Για το κομμάτι κατανεμητής- ΑΚ (ευθύνη ΟΤΕ) θα τους πρήξεις.


Το κομμάτι κατανεμητης - ρουτερ ειπα οτι το εφτιαξα ουσιαστικά. Αρα μένει το "πρήξιμο"....

----------


## plou13

> Όπως είπε και ο minas πιο πάνω, για εγκατάσταση που δεν θα είναι μόνιμα σε υγρό περιβάλλον και σε πολύ άσχημες καιρικές συνθήκες δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.
> Αν τώρα θέλεις να έχεις πολύ καλή προστασία σε μόνιμα υγρό περιβάλλον τότε δεν θα πάρεις το A02YS(ST)2Y(Δεν συνίσταται η χρήση του σε μόνιμα υγρό περιβάλλον) αλλά το A02Ys(L)2Y.
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...67#post6907867
> 
> https://www.meidanis.gr/el/kalodio-t...2ch0-6mm2.html


Επειδη ετοιμοπαραδοτο στην περιοχη μου μπορεσα να το βρω μονο σε ενα καταστημα.
Αυτο ειναι ιδιο με αυτο που μου εστειλες; https://www.technomat-shop.com/el/pr...81%CE%B5%CF%84

----------


## sweet dreams

Δεν είναι το ίδιο αλλά είναι ακόμη καλύτερο σε θέματα υγρασίας γιατί έχει και τζελ.
Να έχεις μαζί σου και ένα χαρτί κουζίνας όταν θα το γδύνεις.

----------


## plou13

> Δεν είναι το ίδιο αλλά είναι ακόμη καλύτερο σε θέματα υγρασίας γιατί έχει και τζελ.
> Να έχεις μαζί σου και ένα χαρτί κουζίνας όταν θα το γδύνεις.


Συγγνώμη για την αφέλεια μου αλλά σε θέμα απόδοσης είναι τα ίδια;

----------


## sweet dreams

Ναι, οι αγωγοί είναι ίδιοι.

----------


## delas

Επανέρχομαι να ενημερώσω. (Το θέμα με τα χιλιάδες CRC)

Μετά την αλλαγή που έκαναν (πριν 20 ημέρες) με το νέο κουτί και υπόγεια καλώδια, ανέβηκε κατά 1-2 mbps η ταχύτητα αλλά τα CRC συνέχισαν να υπάρχουν.

Το ανέφερα στο chat και μετά από 5 ημέρες καλεί ο τεχνικός να ρωτήσει πού είναι το σπίτι να κάνει μια μέτρηση. Δεν χρειάστηκε πολύ, είδε την κολώνα έξω και μου είπε ότι χρειάζονται αλλαγή τα καλώδια.

Σήμερα ήρθαν εργολάβοι και άλλαξαν τα καλώδια από το σπίτι μέχρι την κολώνα(που στέλνει υπόγεια). Αντικατέστησαν και το κουτί στην κολώνα που διαμεσολαβεί.

Μέχρι στιγμής, 1 ώρα συγχρονισμού έχει 4 CRC και 0 FEC. Την στρεσάρω κιόλας την σύνδεση με downloads/uploads.

Η ταχύτητα δεν άλλαξε, παραμόνο το upload πήρε +500 kBit/s.

----------


## eagle12

γιατί εμένα πως νομίζεις ότι το άφησαν... και από ότι κατάλαβα θέλανε "ιδιωτικά" να την κάνουν την δουλειά... άστο μην ανοίξω το στόμα μου...

----------


## delas

> γιατί εμένα πως νομίζεις ότι το άφησαν... και από ότι κατάλαβα θέλανε "ιδιωτικά" να την κάνουν την δουλειά... άστο μην ανοίξω το στόμα μου...


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς τι εννοείς. Για την απόσταση από την καμπίνα που είμαι, θεωρώ ότι είναι καλά. 21 attenuation έχω. Ίσως βάλω και νέο καλώδιο μέχρι το modem επειδή βλέπω στις 10 ώρες έχει μαζέψει 150 λάθη(υπήρξε τεράστια βελτίωση).

Εδώ που είμαι, ίσως δω την λύση για 4G modem και unlimited πρόγραμμα. Με το κινητό πιάνει 150mbps+. Αν δω 5G στην περιοχή τότε είναι μονόδρομος.

----------


## eagle12

Nαι σόρυ. Απαντούσα σε ένα φίλο πιο πάνω... 
Πάντως εσύ με 21 atn και τέτοια απόδοση γραμμής... τι να πω...
Εγώ μετακόμισα επαρχία και έχω 20 atn και τερματιζει η γραμμή στα 54999 με max γραμμής 72848.... Ξέρεις κάποιες φορές οι τεχνικοί βάζουν κόφτη για να μην έχεις αποσυνδέσεις κλπ και τους πρήζεις με βλάβες... οπότε σου χαμηλώνουν ταχύτητα... 
Εμένα έτσι έκαναν, όταν είχα πρόβλημα και μου άλλαξαν το καλώδιο κολόνα - σπίτι, αλλά πήρα τηλέφωνο στον ΟΤΕ και ζήτησα reset της πόρτας... μετά από αρκετή ώρα, συνδέθηκε και πάλι τερματίζοντας την γραμμή.

----------


## plou13

> Δεν είναι το ίδιο αλλά είναι ακόμη καλύτερο σε θέματα υγρασίας γιατί έχει και τζελ.
> Να έχεις μαζί σου και ένα χαρτί κουζίνας όταν θα το γδύνεις.


Καλησπερα,επανερχομαι στο θεμα επειδη φωναξα ηλεκτρολογο για να αλλαξει το καλωδιο απο τον κατανεμητη μεχρι την πριζα .Ειχα ηδη προμηθευτει το https://www.technomat-shop.com/el/pr...81%CE%B5%CF%84
Μου ειπε οτι δεν κανει,ειναι για υπογεια και καλυτερα να βαλουμε Cat6 εξωτερικου χωρου... :Thinking:

----------


## netblues

Να αλλαξεις ηλεκτρολογο. Πρόκειται περι ασχετου. Η πονηρου.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Καλησπερα,επανερχομαι στο θεμα επειδη φωναξα ηλεκτρολογο για να αλλαξει το καλωδιο απο τον κατανεμητη μεχρι την πριζα .Ειχα ηδη προμηθευτει το https://www.technomat-shop.com/el/pr...81%CE%B5%CF%84
> Μου ειπε οτι δεν κανει,ειναι για υπογεια και καλυτερα να βαλουμε Cat6 εξωτερικου χωρου...


Ότι είπε ο αποπάνω και να σου εξηγήσει το "για υπόγεια" επειδή το λέει σαν να είναι κακό αντί να το πει για πιο καλό και ανθεκτικό από τα άλλα.

----------


## plou13

> Ότι είπε ο αποπάνω και να σου εξηγήσει το "για υπόγεια" επειδή το λέει σαν να είναι κακό αντί να το πει για πιο καλό και ανθεκτικό από τα άλλα.


Θα του πω αν θέλει να βάλει αυτό...αλλιώς χαιρετίσματα!

----------


## euri

Μήπως "δεν κάνει" επειδή πρέπει να ξεφλουδίσει λίγο παραπάνω για να φτάσει στους αγωγούς;  :onetooth:

----------


## esertas

Δεν ξέρω για το συγκεκριμένο καλώδιο, εγώ πήρα και έβαλα μόνος μου cat6 εξωτερικού χώρου και από 58 ταχύτητα πήγε 105.Όσο κάτω στην είσοδο.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Δεν ξέρω για το συγκεκριμένο καλώδιο, εγώ πήρα και έβαλα μόνος μου cat6 εξωτερικού χώρου και από 58 ταχύτητα πήγε 105.Όσο κάτω στην είσοδο.


Αυτά συμβαίνουν άμα είσαι εργατικό παιδί ..

----------


## sweet dreams

Tο θέμα του καλωδίου δεν είναι απλά μια ονομασία και τελειώσαμε, έβαλα το τάδε ή έβαλα το δείνα και πάει λέγοντας, υπάρχουν και άλλα πράγματα που πρέπει να προσέξουμε για να μην την πατήσουμε.
Έχουμε αρκετούς οι οποίοι πήρανε κάποιο καλώδιο κάποιου CAT χωρίς να κοιτάξουν τίποτε άλλο και κατόπιν εορτής διαπίστωσαν ότι ήταν CCA ή δεν το κατάλαβαν ποτέ.
Το ίδιο ακριβώς και με τα τηλεφωνικά και με άλλα χαρακτηριστικά που έχουν αυτά.

----------


## euri

Ευτυχώς σε μερικά χρόνια αυτά θα είναι παρελθόν, μιας και θα αντικατασταθούν από οπτικές ίνες. Βέβαια θα αρχίσουν άλλες ερωτήσεις, τι ίνα να πάρω κλπ  :Razz:

----------


## sweet dreams

> σε μερικά χρόνια


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα αργήσουν αυτά τα χρόνια....

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ευτυχώς σε μερικά χρόνια αυτά θα είναι παρελθόν, μιας και θα αντικατασταθούν από οπτικές ίνες. Βέβαια θα αρχίσουν άλλες ερωτήσεις, τι ίνα να πάρω κλπ


Αυτά, για σας τους παθιασμένους..
Εμείς κλέβουμε καλώδιο, σωλήνες και internet και κάνουμε την δουλειά μας.

----------


## NiKapa

Και με το cat6 pet δεν σφάλλεις  :Wink:  ακόμη και με το cat5e

----------


## sweet dreams

Έχει* ήδη αγοράσει* ένα από τα καλύτερα τηλεφωνικά καλώδια από θέμα αντοχής, τα βάζουμε λόγω προδιαγραφών και στα δημόσια έργα.
https://vopcables.com/el/products/a-2yfl2y/
Η πρόταση είναι να το πετάξει και να βάλει κάποιο UTP??

----------


## NiKapa

Με όλο τον σεβασμό κι εγώ το ίδιο είχα κάνει ..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B4%CE%B9%CE%BF
Εγώ το πέταξα ..έβαλα cat5e κι ήρθε στα ίσια του ..ο φίλος μπορεί να το δοκιμάσει κι αν του κάνει όλα καλά ..αλλιώς το γυρίζει

----------


## sweet dreams

Έχουμε βάλει χιλιόμετρα τέτοιο καλώδιο και το έχω τερματίσει με τα χεράκια μου, γι' αυτό γράφω αστειευόμενος και στον συμφορουμίτη να έχει και χαρτί κουζίνας για να σκουπίζει το τζελ.
Αν εσύ δεν μπόρεσες για κάποιο δικό σου λόγο να το βάλεις αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι το καλώδιο είναι ακατάλληλο αλλά ότι εσύ κάτι δεν έκανες σωστά.

Ερώτηση:
O OTE μέχρι τον κατανεμητή σου φέρνει καλώδιο τηλεφωνικό ή UTP??

----------


## plou13

> Έχουμε βάλει χιλιόμετρα τέτοιο καλώδιο και το έχω τερματίσει με τα χεράκια μου, γι' αυτό γράφω αστειευόμενος και στον συμφορουμίτη να έχει και χαρτί κουζίνας για να σκουπίζει το τζελ.
> Αν εσύ δεν μπόρεσες για κάποιο δικό σου λόγο να το βάλεις αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι το καλώδιο είναι ακατάλληλο αλλά ότι εσύ κάτι δεν έκανες σωστά.
> 
> Ερώτηση:
> O OTE μέχρι τον κατανεμητή σου φέρνει καλώδιο τηλεφωνικό ή UTP??


Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός καθόλου, γι αυτό ρώτησα και την γνώμη σας εδώ,το ψάχνω λίγο πριν κάνω οτιδήποτε και αυτό που κατάλαβα διαβάζοντας σε διάφορα φόρουμ ελληνικά και ξένα διάφορες γνώμες και εμπειρίες ότι για την διαδρομή καταμενητης-πριζα είναι καλύτερη επιλογή το τηλεφωνικό PET

----------


## NiKapa

Δημήτρη όλα καλά ,το έχουμε ξανά συζητήσει ,απλά στην δικιά μου περίπτωση δεν πέτυχε ..και μένα μου έλεγε ο μάστορας γιατί δεν βάζεις cat6 pet ?..και μετά έλεγε στο είχα πει ότι δεν κάνει το καλώδιο ..
εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά με τον φίλο ..

στην δικιά μου εμπειρία το τηλεφωνικό πετ ήταν αρκετά πιο φαρδύ και το τράβηξαν αρκετά με μεγάλη δύναμη ώστε να βγει από τα σπιράλ μέσα στον τοίχο και να έρθει στο patch panel ,πιθανώς εκεί να έγινε ζημιά και να έπαιζε μονόπολο ..

Τέλος πάντων ..δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να προσθέσω ..

----------


## minas

> Δημήτρη όλα καλά ,το έχουμε ξανά συζητήσει ,απλά στην δικιά μου περίπτωση δεν πέτυχε ..και μένα μου έλεγε ο μάστορας γιατί δεν βάζεις cat6 pet ?..και μετά έλεγε στο είχα πει ότι δεν κάνει το καλώδιο ..
> εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά με τον φίλο ..
> δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να προσθέσω ..


Δεν είναι απίθανο να υπήρχε πρόβλημα σε κάποια από τις κολλήσεις...
Μέθοδος KISS (Keep It Simple, Stupid).
Δεν υποτιμώ κάποιον, το ακρωνύμιο είναι έτσι  :Smile:

----------


## sweet dreams

> Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός καθόλου, γι αυτό ρώτησα και την γνώμη σας εδώ,το ψάχνω λίγο πριν κάνω οτιδήποτε και αυτό που κατάλαβα διαβάζοντας σε διάφορα φόρουμ ελληνικά και ξένα διάφορες γνώμες και εμπειρίες ότι για την διαδρομή καταμενητης-πριζα είναι καλύτερη επιλογή το τηλεφωνικό PET


Όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω έχεις αγοράσει ένα από τα καλύτερα τηλεφωνικά καλώδια για την δουλειά που το θέλεις, τελεία και παύλα.
Το έχω πει και παλιότερα ότι έχουμε κάνει μόδα το UTP επειδή δουλεύεται πιο εύκολα και πάμε να βγάλουμε τα αμιγώς τηλεφωνικά καλώδια άχρηστα, ήμαρτον με την ασχετίλα που κυκλοφορεί γενικώς.
Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια συζήτηση με τον ηλεκτρολόγο σου, ήρεμα το λέω.
Ο ΟΤΕ φέρνει μέχρι τον κατανεμητή τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο, τι πιο φυσιολογικό λοιπόν να το προεκτείνουμε έως την πρίζα μας πάλι με τηλεφωνικό?? με σωστό τηλεφωνικό εννοείται, σαν αυτό που έχεις ήδη αγοράσει.
Δεν έχει πει κανένας ότι αν βάλουμε UTP από τον κατανεμητή μέχρι την πρίζα θα έχουμε πρόβλημα, αλλά από την στιγμή που έχει αγοραστεί το καλώδιο και θεωρείται και κορυφαίο για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις θα το πετάξεις για να πάρεις UTP?? 
Έχω βαρεθεί να ακούω τα ίδια και τα ίδια κουφά.

- - - Updated - - -




> και μένα μου έλεγε ο μάστορας γιατί δεν βάζεις cat6 pet ?..και μετά έλεγε στο είχα πει ότι δεν κάνει το καλώδιο ..


Αυτό και μόνο μπορεί να δείξει τον ένοχο για την "αστοχία".

----------


## NiKapa

Ίσως ..αλλά πως εξηγείται βάζουμε το μεν δεν πάιζει και βάζουμε το δε και παίζει ..?
μάλλον ..

*Spoiler:*




			στην δικιά μου εμπειρία το τηλεφωνικό πετ ήταν αρκετά πιο φαρδύ και το τράβηξαν αρκετά με μεγάλη δύναμη ώστε να βγει από τα σπιράλ μέσα στον τοίχο και να έρθει στο patch panel ,πιθανώς εκεί να έγινε ζημιά και να έπαιζε μονόπολο ..#470

----------


## sweet dreams

Αφού έκανε τις συνδέσεις κάποιος που ήθελε να περάσει η γνώμη του σαν σωστή, άφησε το, δεν χρειάζεται να πούμε τίποτε άλλο.
Από κει και πέρα μιλάμε πάνω σε υποθετικά σενάρια, οπότε δεν θα βγάλουμε και άκρη.
Κάποιος που δεν ξέρει τι υλικό έχει στα χέρια του και πως να συμπεριφερθεί σ' αυτό, απλά αλλάζει επάγγελμα, δεν χρειάζεται να πούμε περισσότερα για τους "επαγγελματίες" που κυκλοφορούν γύρω μας.

----------


## NiKapa

> Αφού έκανε τις συνδέσεις κάποιος που ήθελε να περάσει η γνώμη του σαν σωστή, άφησε το, δεν χρειάζεται να πούμε τίποτε άλλο.
> Από κει και πέρα μιλάμε πάνω σε υποθετικά σενάρια, οπότε δεν θα βγάλουμε και άκρη.
> Κάποιος που δεν ξέρει τι υλικό έχει στα χέρια του και πως να συμπεριφερθεί σ' αυτό, απλά αλλάζει επάγγελμα, δεν χρειάζεται να πούμε περισσότερα για τους "επαγγελματίες" που κυκλοφορούν γύρω μας.


Συμφωνώ  :Wink:

----------


## sweet dreams

Και μόνο που διαβάζω το 


> στο είχα πει ότι δεν κάνει το καλώδιο ..


δηλαδή ότι δεν κάνει το καλώδιο το τηλεφωνικό(το σωστό τηλεφωνικό) για να προεκτείνουμε το τηλεφωνικό του ΟΤΕ, αλλά στα τελευταία μέτρα θα πρέπει να βάλουμε UTP  :Razz:  :Crazy:  :fool:  :onetooth:  :Facepalm:  :hello: 

Πάντως με κάτι τέτοια περνάει ευχάριστα η ώρα μας στο Forum  :Smile:

----------


## NiKapa

> Και μόνο που διαβάζω το 
> δηλαδή ότι δεν κάνει το καλώδιο το τηλεφωνικό(το σωστό τηλεφωνικό) για να προεκτείνουμε το τηλεφωνικό του ΟΤΕ, αλλά στα τελευταία μέτρα θα πρέπει να βάλουμε UTP 
> 
> Πάντως με κάτι τέτοια περνάει ευχάριστα η ώρα μας στο Forum


 :Razz:  χαχαχα λόγω συστροφής και χωριτικότητας .. :One thumb up:

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Χαιρετώ, θέλω ένα καλώδιο δικτύου το οποίο θα περαστεί μέσα σε σπιράλ τουλάχιστον 20-30 μέτρα. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει η ταχύτητα εφόσον είναι πάνω από 4 Mbps αλλά θέλω να έχει τον ίδιο χρόνο απόκρισης όπως με ένα καλώδιο μισού μέτρου. Το παρακάτω καλώδιο κάνει ή πρέπει να πάρω κάποιο από πχ ΚΑΥΚΑ; Αν χρειάζεται από εκεί, το φτιάχνουν μαζί με τα κλιπ; Δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζομαι patch cord ή κανονικό lan με χαλκό και όχι αλουμίνιο.

https://cablexpert.com/item.aspx?id=4352

----------


## sweet dreams

Πάρε καλώδιο με μονόκλωνους αγωγούς και όχι έτοιμο patch cord.
Αν πρόκειται να το ταλαιπωρήσεις πάρε PET, αλλιώς απλό.
https://www.kafkas.gr/ilektronika/di...wg-4-6_208509/
Πέρασε το πρώτα μέσα στο σπιράλ και μετά να το τερματίσεις. Αφού δεν μπορείς μόνος σου πες σε έναν ηλεκτρολόγο.

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Καλησπέρα, ζητώ συγνώμη αν σας κάψω(εγκεφαλικά)
Αν πάρω 2 μέτρα από κάποιο παλιό UTP Cat5e (patch) και πρεσσάρω RJ11 ακροδέκτες σε κάποιο ζεύγος, θα βοηθήσει έστω και λίγο τη σύνδεση από θέμα διατομής/snr κλπ σε σχέση με το απλό προεκτάσεως με RJ11 (κλασσικό τηλεφωνικό)?
Ή το μήκος είναι αμελητέο; (από του ΟΤΕ πάει σε ραζιμ μέχρι τη πρίζα)

----------


## sweet dreams

Η απόσταση είναι μικρή.
Ποτέ patch(πολύκλωνοι αγωγοί) για τέτοιες δουλειές, μόνο solid(μονόκλωνοι αγωγοί).

----------


## sdikr

> Καλησπέρα, ζητώ συγνώμη αν σας κάψω(εγκεφαλικά)
> Αν πάρω 2 μέτρα από κάποιο παλιό UTP Cat5e (patch) και πρεσσάρω RJ11 ακροδέκτες σε κάποιο ζεύγος, θα βοηθήσει έστω και λίγο τη σύνδεση από θέμα διατομής/snr κλπ σε σχέση με το απλό προεκτάσεως με RJ11 (κλασσικό τηλεφωνικό)?
> Ή το μήκος είναι αμελητέο; (από του ΟΤΕ πάει σε ραζιμ μέχρι τη πρίζα)


Είναι αμελητέο το μήκος   (εκτός αν μου το έχει να περνάει δίπλα απο καμια γεννήτρια ή μοτερ  :Razz:  )

----------


## ChriZ

> Η απόσταση είναι μικρή.
> Ποτέ patch(πολύκλωνοι αγωγοί) για τέτοιες δουλειές, μόνο solid(μονόκλωνοι αγωγοί).


Σε κάτι σπίτια που ζητάει ο πελάτης καλώδιο δικτύου από τον ηλεκτρολόγο και όταν του παραδίνουν το σπίτι συνειδητοποιεί ότι απλά έχουν γεφυρώσει τις πρίζες με το άσπρο-μπλε/μπλε του UTP δηλαδή, χειρότερα είναι ή εκεί δεν παίζει ιδιαίτερο ρόλο και το σημαντικό είναι τι θα έχει κατανεμητής-->πρίζα;

----------


## sweet dreams

> που ζητάει ο πελάτης καλώδιο δικτύου


Ο πελάτης ζητάει καλώδιο δικτύου για να έχει δίκτυο ή για καλύτερη συμπεριφορά στο DSL σήμα??  ή δεν κατάλαβα την ερώτηση??  :Thinking:

----------


## ChriZ

> Ο πελάτης ζητάει καλώδιο δικτύου για να έχει δίκτυο ή για καλύτερη συμπεριφορά στο DSL σήμα??  ή δεν κατάλαβα την ερώτηση??


Ο πελάτης λέει στον ηλεκτρολόγο "θέλω να μου περάσετε και καλώδια δικτύου στο σπίτι". Εννοεί οριζόντια καλωδίωση, άσχετα που δεν ξέρει και το λεει "λάθος"
Ο ηλεκτρολόγος λεει "βεβαίως, σε όλα τα δωμάτια θα έχει καλώδια δικτύου" 
Στο τέλος, απλά αντί για δισύρματο έχει utp από τη μία τηλεφωνική πρίζα στην άλλη που απλά του έχουν συνδέσει το άσπρο μπλε/μπλε
Για αυτή την περίπτωση λέω.. τελικά χειρότερα είναι έτσι, ή το σημαντικό είναι να έχει το κατάλληλο καλώδιο (PET) από τον κατανεμητή ως την πρώτη πρίζα και μετά δεν παίζει και τόσο ρόλο;



Off Topic


		Πριν μερικά χρόνια που έφτιαχνε το σπίτι ο κουμπάρος μου και μου είπε ότι το ζήτησε από τον ηλεκτρολόγο, τον ρώτησα αν σίγουρα εκείνος κατάλαβε τι εννοούσε και αν ήθελε να τον πάρει να του εξηγήσω ακριβώς, επειδή το είχα ξαναδεί το έργο.. Μου απάντησε "ναι ρε, είναι γάτα ο τύπος, μην γίνεσαι μ@λ@κ@ς". Μάντεψε ποιος ήρθε μετά από κανα δίμηνο να με ρωτήσει τι να κάνει για να κατεβάσει δίκτυο στο "play room" στο υπόγειο. Του απάντησα να πάρει τη γάτα να της νιαουρίσει το πρόβλημα..

----------


## sweet dreams

> Του απάντησα να πάρει τη γάτα να της νιαουρίσει το πρόβλημα..


 :Laughing:   :One thumb up: 

Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια είναι σπάνιο εγκαταστάτης να χρησιμοποιήσει το κανονικό τηλεφωνικό(όχι PET) που βάζαμε παλιά ή ραζίμ, εκτός και αν έχει αποθέματα στην αποθήκη του και θέλει να τα ξεφορτωθεί.
Δουλεύουμε όλοι UTP και γι' αυτό το λόγο υπάρχουν μερικές φορές και προβλήματα όχι λόγω του καλωδίου αλλά λόγω της κακομεταχείρισης που έχει υποστεί κατά την τοποθέτηση από τσαπατσούληδες ή άσχετους εγκαταστάτες.
Όσον αφορά τώρα την εσωτερική εγκατάσταση,
μεγαλύτερο ρόλο παίζει η συνδεσμολογία που θα κάνεις, παρά το είδος καλωδίου που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις, λειτουργούν μια χαρά εγκαταστάσεις με ραζίμ και βλέπεις εγκαταστάσεις με UTP να έχουν προβλήματα γιατί το έχουν γδάρει, το έχουν διπλώσει, το έχουν τεντώσει και γενικά του έχουν φερθεί σαν να είναι κάβος καραβιού.

- - - Updated - - -




> τι να κάνει για να κατεβάσει δίκτυο στο "play room" στο υπόγειο.


Δεν υπάρχει καθόλου γραμμή στο υπόγειο ή την χρησιμοποιεί για τηλέφωνο??

----------


## ChriZ

> Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια είναι σπάνιο εγκαταστάτης να χρησιμοποιήσει το κανονικό τηλεφωνικό(όχι PET) που βάζαμε παλιά ή ραζίμ, εκτός και αν έχει αποθέματα στην αποθήκη του και θέλει να τα ξεφορτωθεί.
> Δουλεύουμε όλοι UTP και γι' αυτό το λόγο υπάρχουν μερικές φορές και προβλήματα όχι λόγω του καλωδίου αλλά λόγω της κακομεταχείρισης που έχει υποστεί κατά την τοποθέτηση από τσαπατσούληδες ή άσχετους εγκαταστάτες.
> Όσον αφορά τώρα την εσωτερική εγκατάσταση,
> μεγαλύτερο ρόλο παίζει η συνδεσμολογία που θα κάνεις, παρά το είδος καλωδίου που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις, λειτουργούν μια χαρά εγκαταστάσεις με ραζίμ και βλέπεις εγκαταστάσεις με UTP να έχουν προβλήματα γιατί το έχουν γδάρει, το έχουν διπλώσει, το έχουν τεντώσει και γενικά του έχουν φερθεί σαν να είναι κάβος καραβιού.


Κατανοητό.. άρα λοιπόν δεν υπάρχουν απώλειες από το UTP για τις λοιπές πρίζες αρκεί να μην το ξεσκίσεις το κακόμοιρο το καλώδιο.. θενκς 



> Δεν υπάρχει καθόλου γραμμή στο υπόγειο ή την χρησιμοποιεί για τηλέφωνο??


Είχε τηλεφωνική πρίζα... Μετά το σχόλιο για το ... νιαούρισμα  :Razz:  του είπα ότι αν η πρίζα στο ισόγειο έχει σαν επόμενη αυτή του υπογείου, θα μπορούσε να του αλλάξει την τηλεφωνική πρίζα στο ισόγειο με μια που να έχει 1 RJ45 και 1 RJ11  και το αυτό στο υπόγειο, με τον περιορισμό ότι θα ήταν κατοστάρι το δίκτυο και μείναμε εκεί... Μετά από κάμποσο καιρό που το έφερε η συζήτηση, τελικά είχε πάει ο ηλεκτρολόγος και του τράβηξε εξτρά καλώδια, ένα προς τον 1ο και ένα προς το υπόγειο.. ξεφτιλίκια σε καινούριο σπίτι.. αλλά άμα αυτός είναι χαρούμενος εμένα μου περισσεύει..

----------


## sweet dreams

> με μια που να έχει 1 RJ45 και 1 RJ11 και το αυτό στο υπόγειο, με τον περιορισμό ότι θα ήταν κατοστάρι το δίκτυο και μείναμε εκεί..


Σωστός.




> αλλά άμα αυτός είναι χαρούμενος εμένα μου περισσεύει..


Ολόσωστος.
Έχω γίνει πολλές φορές δυσάρεστος σε ξερόλες που πήγα να τους ανοίξω τα μάτια και μετά λέω αυτό ακριβώς που λες κι' εσύ, το κακό με μένα είναι ότι δεν την κόβω την ρημάδα την συνήθεια  :Razz:

----------


## ChriZ

Αστα να πάνε και γω το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα/έχω συνήθως και προσπαθώ να το κόψω.. Είχα καταλήξει να χαλιέμαι εγώ αντί για αυτούς που πληρώναν τα σπασμένα επειδή δεν με άκουγαν... για ποιο λόγο να χαλιέμαι λοιπόν;  :One thumb up:   :Smile:

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Ωραία, άρα να δω αν έχω μονόκλωνο (δύσκολα), αλλιώς να πάρω το μήκος που θέλω σε Cat5e solid, και να πρεσσάρω εκεί ακροδέκτες RJ11.. πχ 1-4 ένα ζεύγος και 2-3 το άλλο (της γραμμής)
Διατομή 24AWG? το 23αρι θα χωρέσει στο βύσμα;

----------


## sweet dreams

Xωράει αλλά δεν χρειάζεται και το 24αρι μια χαρά είναι, το πρεσάρισμα να είναι σωστό.

----------


## stefanos1999

για αντικατασταση 10 μετρου rj11 καλωδιου τι τυπο (ftp, utp κλπ) να ζητησω για απομακρυσμενη συνδεση πριζας με modem?
θα μπουν rj11 στις ακρες.

----------


## sweet dreams

Με UTP είσαι εντάξει.

----------


## stefanos1999

u/utp αρκει ή καλυτερα f/utp? 10m.

----------


## sweet dreams

Δεν χρειάζεται θωρακισμένο για οικιακή εγκατάσταση εκτός και αν το περνάς δίπλα από ισχυρά ηλεκτρομαγνητικά πεδία, οπότε μετά θα πρέπει και να το γειώσεις και πάμε άλλου σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις.

----------


## minas

> για αντικατασταση 10 μετρου rj11 καλωδιου τι τυπο (ftp, utp κλπ) να ζητησω για απομακρυσμενη συνδεση πριζας με modem?
> θα μπουν rj11 στις ακρες.


Ακόμη και με το κλασικό (πολύκλωνο) τηλεφωνικό RJ11 πρέπει να είσαι καλά. Εάν το έχεις ήδη, και δεν έχεις πρόβλημα, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το αλλάξεις...

----------


## sweet dreams

Ελπίζω να μην εννοείς το προεκτάσεως??

----------


## stefanos1999

> Δεν χρειάζεται θωρακισμένο για οικιακή εγκατάσταση εκτός και αν το περνάς δίπλα από ισχυρά ηλεκτρομαγνητικά πεδία, οπότε μετά θα πρέπει και να το γειώσεις και πάμε άλλου σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις.


θα περναει 10cm κατω απο εν λειτουργια πριζα.

----------


## minas

> Ελπίζω να μην εννοείς το προεκτάσεως??


Αυτό εννοώ, που χρησιμοποιεί το 99% των χρηστών για σύνδεση πρίζας/modem και περιέχεται και στις συσκευασίες των modem/router των παρόχων.
Έχω κάνει δοκιμές με 5-10m με UTP σε σχέση με αυτό σε προφίλ 17a, και η διαφορά είναι αμελητέα.
Καταλαβαίνω να θέλουμε να βάλουμε το βέλτιστο καλώδιο σε διαδρομές μεγάλου μήκους, ειδικά όταν είναι δυσπρόσιτες -μέσα σε τοίχους, σπιράλ, κλπ αλλά για μέσα στο σπίτι παίζει ρόλο και η χρηστικότητα, εφόσον δεν επηρεάζει την απόδοση.

----------


## stefanos1999

με το απλο τηλεφωνικο σε 35b εχω αρκετη διαφορα με απλο του 1μετρου με το αντιστοιχο 10μετρο.

----------


## minas

> με το απλο τηλεφωνικο σε 35b εχω αρκετη διαφορα με απλο του 1μετρου με το αντιστοιχο 10μετρο.


Αφού βλέπεις διαφορά, διαλέγεις την κουρτίνα δύο, μονόκλωνο UTP...
Τα 10cm από πρίζα είναι επαρκής απόσταση, ώστε να μην ανησυχείς ιδιαίτερα για παρεμβολές.
Για την διασταύρωση με καλώδια ρεύματος προτίμησε όπου μπορείς να τέμνονται κάθετα, να μην οδεύονται παράλληλα σε μεγάλο μήκος.

----------


## stefanos1999

> Αφού βλέπεις διαφορά, διαλέγεις την κουρτίνα δύο, μονόκλωνο UTP...
> Τα 10cm από πρίζα είναι επαρκής απόσταση, ώστε να μην ανησυχείς ιδιαίτερα για παρεμβολές.
> Για την διασταύρωση με καλώδια ρεύματος προτίμησε όπου μπορείς να τέμνονται κάθετα, να μην οδεύονται παράλληλα σε μεγάλο μήκος.


ποιο απο ολα τωρα τα utp ειναι μονοκλωνο? https://www.kafkas.gr/ilektronika/di...dia/utp-cat5e/

----------


## minas

> ποιο απο ολα τωρα τα utp ειναι μονοκλωνο? https://www.kafkas.gr/ilektronika/di...dia/utp-cat5e/


Το Panduit είναι μια χαρά:
https://www.kafkas.gr/ilektronika/di...g-4-5e_208507/

----------


## sweet dreams

> θα περναει 10cm κατω απο εν λειτουργια πριζα.


Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ελπίζω να μην εννοείς το προεκτάσεως??
> Αυτό εννοώ, που χρησιμοποιεί το 99% των χρηστών για σύνδεση πρίζας/modem και περιέχεται και στις συσκευασίες των modem/router των παρόχων.


Αυτά που περιέχονται στις συσκευασίες είναι 1~1.50 μέτρο και όχι 10. Επίσης έχουμε αρκετές αναφορές από συμφορουμίτες ότι σε μεγάλα μήκη έχουν δει διαφορά, οπότε βάζει το καλύτερο και ησυχάζει, σιγά την διαφορά στο κόστος.

----------


## stefanos1999

το μονοκλωνο utp κανει συστροφη αραγε ή ειναι πολυ σκληρο? θελω να το βαλω με κλιπακια γυρω γυρω απο σοβατεπί.

----------


## sweet dreams

Εννοείται ότι γυρίζει(με προσοχή), αλλά μπορείς να βάλεις και αυτοκόλλητο κανάλι.
https://www.kafkas.gr/ilektrologiko-...-lefko_163100/

----------


## stefanos1999

https://www.kafkas.gr/ilektronika/di...-lefko_294085/
αυτό είναι μονόκλωνο?

----------


## minas

> https://www.kafkas.gr/ilektronika/di...-lefko_294085/
> αυτό είναι μονόκλωνο?


Ναι. Είναι πολύ όμοιο με το παραπάνω cat5e, αλλά πιστοποιημένο για μεγαλύτερες συχνότητες (πέρα από το εύρος του VDSL).

----------


## stefanos1999

ευχαριστω
σε μονοκλωνα κουμπωνουν  RJ11 clips? 
πχ https://www.kafkas.gr/ilektronika/di...afanes_206434/ γραφει για πολύκλωνα

----------


## minas

> ευχαριστω
> σε μονοκλωνα κουμπωνουν  RJ11 clips? 
> πχ https://www.kafkas.gr/ilektronika/di...afanes_206434/ γραφει για πολύκλωνα


Μια χαρά κουμπώνουν και σε μονόκλωνα.

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Καλησπέρα, μόλις πατσαρα το πρώτο μου καλώδιο (τι χαρά!)
Τελικά πήρα 2m Cat5e 24AWG (δεν είχαν 23αρι) και ενώ τους είπα ακροδέκτες RJ11 μου έδωσαν RJ12..
Ευτυχώς οι πρίζες είναι RJ12 αλλά και στην DSL του Plus μπήκε κανονικά με το χαρακτηριστικό κλικ
Έκλεισα και το SRA να δω πως θα πάει από σφάλματα..
Πάντως στατιστικά ίδια είναι, ίσως το SnR να ξεκίνησε ένα dB πάνω στην αρχή του sync..
Να δούμε αν τα 1.2€ θα πιάσουν τόπο.. (χαριτολογώντας)
Φαντάζομαι από θέμα αγωγιμότητας κλπ καλύτερα θα είναι από τα προεκτάσεως;

----------


## jkoukos

> Τελικά πήρα 2m Cat5e 24AWG (δεν είχαν 23αρι) και ενώ τους είπα ακροδέκτες RJ11 μου έδωσαν RJ12..
> Ευτυχώς οι πρίζες είναι RJ12 αλλά και στην DSL του Plus μπήκε κανονικά με το χαρακτηριστικό κλικ


Με AWG23 δύσκολα θα έμπαινε ο αγωγός στο βύσμα, αν έμπαινα καν.
RJx (Registered Jack) είναι πρότυπο τερματισμού της καλωδίωσης (ανάλογα την υπηρεσία) σε σειρά παρόμοιων βυσμάτων. Τo βύσμα καθεαυτού ονομάζεται Modular Connector (xPxC). 

Εντελώς εγκυκλοπαιδικά, η ονομασία έχει να κάνει με το πόσων θέσεων είναι η πρίζα/φις και πόσοι ακροδέκτες υπάρχουν σε αυτές τις θέσεις:
RJ11 = 6P2C, 6 θέσεις με 2 ακροδέκτες, για 1 γραμμή τηλεφωνίας.
RJ14 = 6P4C, 6 θέσεις με 4 ακροδέκτες, για 2 γραμμές τηλεφωνίας.
RJ25 = 6P6C, 6 θέσεις με 6 ακροδέκτες, για 3 γραμμές τηλεφωνίας. Παρόμοιο είναι και το RJ12, που συνήθως παίζει σε τηλεφωνικά κέντρα και μονόκλωνους αγωγούς.

Αντίστοιχα ισχύει και για τα RJ45, όπου έχουμε:
RJ45 = 8P8C, 8 θέσεις με 8 ακροδέκτες, για χρήση σε Ethernet δίκτυα.
RJ49 = 8P8C, 8 θέσεις με 8 ακροδέκτες, για ISDN τηλεφωνία. Στην πραγματικότητα γίνεται χρήση του RJ45.
RJ61 = 8P8C, 8 θέσεις με 8 ακροδέκτες, για 4 γραμμές τηλεφωνίας. Στην πραγματικότητα γίνεται χρήση του RJ45.

Γενικά έχει επικρατήσει (ως ορολογία) το RJ11, αν και συνήθως έχουμε 4 ακροδέκτες (RJ14) και σπανιότερα 2 ακροδέκτες (RJ11).
Για τηλεφωνία και γενικά συνδέσεις DSL, όποιον τύπο κι αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε, το τηλεφωνικό ζεύγος θα πρέπει να συνδεθεί στους 2 μεσαίους ακροδέκτες (αν μιλάμε για πρίζα/φις με πάνω από 2).

----------


## sweet dreams

> Φαντάζομαι από θέμα αγωγιμότητας κλπ καλύτερα θα είναι από τα προεκτάσεως;


Τα προεκτάσεως είναι πολύκλωνα και έχουν μεγαλύτερη εξασθένηση από τα μονόκλωνα. Επίσης έχουν και μικρότερη διατομή από τα άλλα.

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες
χρησιμοποίησα 3 ζεύγη στο κάθε βύσμα, βλέποντας και στο ίντερνετ.. 6P6C αν κατάλαβα σωστά..
Ουσιαστικά το μεσαίο είναι το μπλε-ασπρο/μπλε που είναι η γραμμή..
Δεν βρήκα tester για να το ελέγξω, αλλά είδα βίντεο και προσπάθησα να ακολουθήσω τις οδηγίες που έδειχναν..
Την πρεσσα την δανείστηκα από ένα γνωστό μου..

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Απλά για ενημέρωση, είναι σχεδόν δύο μέρες με το "νέο καλώδιο"
Το SnR είναι περί τα 0.6-1 dB πάνω, στατιστικά ίδια, αλλά αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι πως τα CRC είναι καρφωμένα στο 0 και 15% μειωμένα τα FEC, ενώ πριν "έγραφε" κάποιες δεκάδες τη μέρα..
Θεωρείτε πως το καλώδιο βελτίωσε τη σύνδεση; (έστω και ανεπαίσθητα)
Δε ξέρω αν επηρεάζει αυτές τις μέρες ο καιρός, με υψηλή υγρασία..

----------


## geoavlonitis

Αν πριν είχες μακρύ καλώδιο προεκτασεως, ναι το UTP σε "διόρθωσε". Και εγώ σκοπεύω να το κάνω εν καιρώ, ειδικά με την επικείμενη μετάβαση μου σε VDSL, καθώς τώρα βλέπω πολλά Errors που με κοντό καλώδιο κατευθείαν σε πρίζα δε φαίνονται. Σημ. από μαγαζί με ηλεκτρολογικα της Ξάνθης μου έδωσαν με το ζόρι προεκτασεως γιατί μου έλεγαν ότι με το UTP αυτό που ζητάω δε γίνεται (ήθελα να μου το φτιάξουν αυτοί για να μη χαλάω και λεφτά για πρέσα, που όπως φαίνεται θα το κάνω τελικά).

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Δεν είχα μακρύ προεκτάσεως, το κλασσικό 1.5-1.8 μέτρα που έχουν μαζί τα ρούτερ..
Γιατί δεν ρωτάς σε κάποιο κατάστημα ή κανέναν με δίκτυα να σου πρεσσαρει ένα;

----------


## geoavlonitis

Είχα ρωτήσει και πήρα την απάντησή μου. Θα πάρω και πρέσα τελικά γιατί πού ξέρεις μπορεί και να τη χρειαστώ και αλλού. Δεν έχω κανέναν άλλο γνωστό εδώ που να έχει πρέσα. 10μ. καλώδιο πλακέ που έχω τώρα πάντως είναι έγκλημα. Ήδη άρχισε να χαλάει. Αντίστοιχη κατάσταση υπάρχει και στο πατρικό στην Κέρκυρα, μου φαίνεται θα γίνει αλλαγή και εκεί.


Δεν περίμενα πάντως να δεις τέτοια διαφορά με αυτήν την αλλαγή. Σωστά έπραξες.

----------


## stefanos1999

όλα σχετικά είναι, 
εμενα  σε 35b η αλλαγη σε 10μέτρο utp με rj11 ακροδεκτες (*σε αντικαταστασηη 10μετρου απλού τηλεφ.καλωδιου και χωρις καμία άλλη αλλαγή*) μου έριξε οριακά το snr (απο 25.7 σε 25.3 db) και μου αύξησε το attenuation (απο 4.4 σε 5.3db)  . 
Aισθητα αυξηθηκε το output power, απο ~10 σε 11 db

----------


## villager

> όλα σχετικά είναι, 
> εμενα  σε 35b η αλλαγη σε 10μέτρο utp με rj11 ακροδεκτες (*σε αντικαταστασηη 10μετρου απλού τηλεφ.καλωδιου και χωρις καμία άλλη αλλαγή*) μου έριξε οριακά το snr (απο 25.7 σε 25.3 db) και μου αύξησε το attenuation (απο 4.4 σε 5.3db)  . 
> Aισθητα αυξηθηκε το output power, απο ~10 σε 11 db


Να προτείνω πως καλό είναι πως το utp το ενώνεις κατευθείαν με ένα ζεύγος μπλε-μπλε λευκό με το κεντρικό ζεύγος της εσωτερικής του τοίχου (χωρίς την πρίζα δηλαδή) και απέναντι βάζεις ένα εξωτερικό πριζακι τηλεφωνικό rj11 (συνήθως στις θέσεις κόκκινο πράσινο), μετά το dsl rj11 καλώδιο κουμπώνεις στο πριζακι και στο Router σου. Νομίζω αυτήν είναι η καλύτερη λύση.

----------


## Wizard270

> Εννοείται ότι γυρίζει(με προσοχή), αλλά μπορείς να βάλεις και αυτοκόλλητο κανάλι.
> https://www.kafkas.gr/ilektrologiko-...-lefko_163100/


Το μέγεθος του συγκεκριμένου μπορεί να χωρέσει 2 καλώδια ή μόνο ένα;

----------


## sweet dreams

Cat 5e έχω βάλει και δύο, με Cat 6 δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά αν θέλεις το δοκιμάζω αύριο και σου λέω.

----------


## Wizard270

> Cat 5e έχω βάλει και δύο, με Cat 6 δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά αν θέλεις το δοκιμάζω αύριο και σου λέω.


Επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι για cat6, αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο να το δοκιμάσεις, ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## sweet dreams

ΟΚ, θα σου πω αύριο.

----------


## Wizard270

> ΟΚ, θα σου πω αύριο.


Μήπως το αντίστοιχο σε 20x10 ήταν πιο άνετο για 2 καλώδια; Άκυρο, δε νομίζω ότι έχει αυτοκόλλητο αυτό...

----------


## sweet dreams

Κανάλια αυτοκόλλητα υπάρχουν μέχρι 25Χ25.
Το αμέσως επόμενο από το 12Χ12 σε SCHNEIDER είναι το 16Χ16.

Για το CAT 6 θα σου πω αργότερα.

- - - Updated - - -

Για τα δύο CAT6
Xωράνε καλύτερα στο VIOCAR 12Χ13, απλά θέλει προσοχή στις γωνίες. Αφαιρείς το εσωτερικό του καναλιού και το στρίβεις πάνω στον τοίχο.

----------


## Wizard270

> Κανάλια αυτοκόλλητα υπάρχουν μέχρι 25Χ25.
> Το αμέσως επόμενο από το 12Χ12 σε SCHNEIDER είναι το 16Χ16.
> 
> Για το CAT 6 θα σου πω αργότερα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Για τα δύο CAT6
> Xωράνε καλύτερα στο VIOCAR 12Χ13, απλά θέλει προσοχή στις γωνίες. Αφαιρείς το εσωτερικό του καναλιού και το στρίβεις πάνω στον τοίχο.


Σε ευχαριστώ. Οπότε μπαίνει το ένα πάνω στο άλλο και όχι δίπλα. Αυτό με τις γωνίες δεν το κατάλαβα. Εγώ θα είχα 2 ξεχωριστά κανάλια κάθετα και θα έστριβα τα καλώδια κι ας φαινόντουσαν λίγο.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Εγώ θα είχα 2 ξεχωριστά κανάλια


Θα περάσεις 4 καλώδια?? 2 σε κάθε κανάλι?? ή δεν κατάλαβα κάτι??

Στις γωνίες το κανάλι κάνει ορθή γωνία και δεν είναι σωστό να κάνει τόσο κλειστές γωνίες το καλώδιο, αφαιρείς το εσωτερικό της γωνίας του καναλιού και το καλώδιο κάνει μια πιο ομαλή γωνία αφού θα λείπουν οι δύο άκρες των καναλιών.

----------


## Wizard270

> Θα περάσεις 4 καλώδια?? 2 σε κάθε κανάλι?? ή δεν κατάλαβα κάτι??
> 
> Στις γωνίες το κανάλι κάνει ορθή γωνία και δεν είναι σωστό να κάνει τόσο κλειστές γωνίες το καλώδιο, αφαιρείς το εσωτερικό της γωνίας του καναλιού και το καλώδιο κάνει μια πιο ομαλή γωνία αφού θα λείπουν οι δύο άκρες των καναλιών.


Ναι, δεν το εξήγησα καλά. Εννοούσα στις γωνίες θα είχα ένα οριζόντιο κανάλι και ένα κάθετο και θα φαινόταν απλά το καλώδιο όταν έστριβε από το ένα στο άλλο, χωρίς γωνίες όπως στην εικόνα: https://gr.elmarkstore.eu/data/uploa...ale600x600.png
Έτσι δεν εννοείς;

EDIT: Έχω κάνει τελείως offtopic το νήμα, συγγνώμη.

----------


## sweet dreams

To κανάλι που δείχνεις έχει δική του γωνία για να το καλύψεις, αυτά που λέμε δεν έχουν κάτι τέτοιο και πρέπει να αφαιρέσεις ένα κομμάτι ώστε το ένα να καλύψει το άλλο.

----------


## Ftwxos1991

Καλησπέρα.έχω vdsl 200 Vodafone και εδώ και λίγο καιρό για κάποιο λόγο η ταχύτητα του Ίντερνετ πέφτει ενώ το ρούτερ κλειδώνει 240 για κάποιο λόγο μαζεύονται πολλά λάθη και αρχίζει η κατηφόρα στην ταχύτητα πλωστε να πιάνω 35 με 80 mbbs και μετά αρχίζει να κανει επανεκκίνη το ρούτερ και πάλι τα ίδια..ενώ για αυτό το θέμα έχουν έρθει και από ΟΤΕ και από Vodafone λένε ότι εξωτερικά όλα είναι καλά και το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει στην καλωδιώσει λογικά τις πολυκατοικίας ενώ κάτω μετράνε στον κατανεμητή 245mbbs πάνω 215 περίπου όταν τα πράγματα δουλευουν καλά..για αυτόν τον λόγο σκέφτομαι να τραβήξω μια νέα καλωδιώσει από τον κατανεμητή στο ρούτερ στην οικία μου κατευθείαν εξωτερικά περίπου 60 μέτρα υπολογίζω τι καλώδιο θα χρειαστώ και τι άλλο πρέπει να προσέξω? Γιατί δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα!

----------


## sweet dreams

Πληροφορίες στο Link

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...32#post7202332

----------


## Κοζανίτης

> Καλησπέρα.έχω vdsl 200 Vodafone και εδώ και λίγο καιρό για κάποιο λόγο η ταχύτητα του Ίντερνετ πέφτει ενώ το ρούτερ κλειδώνει 240 για κάποιο λόγο μαζεύονται πολλά λάθη και αρχίζει η κατηφόρα στην ταχύτητα πλωστε να πιάνω 35 με 80 mbbs και μετά αρχίζει να κανει επανεκκίνη το ρούτερ και πάλι τα ίδια..ενώ για αυτό το θέμα έχουν έρθει και από ΟΤΕ και από Vodafone λένε ότι εξωτερικά όλα είναι καλά και το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει στην καλωδιώσει λογικά τις πολυκατοικίας ενώ κάτω μετράνε στον κατανεμητή 245mbbs πάνω 215 περίπου όταν τα πράγματα δουλευουν καλά..για αυτόν τον λόγο σκέφτομαι να τραβήξω μια νέα καλωδιώσει από τον κατανεμητή στο ρούτερ στην οικία μου κατευθείαν εξωτερικά περίπου 60 μέτρα υπολογίζω τι καλώδιο θα χρειαστώ και τι άλλο πρέπει να προσέξω? Γιατί δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα!


Για αρχή, πες μας πόσες πρίζες τηλεφωνικές έχεις στο σπίτι και ποιο ρούτερ εξοπλισμό έχεις..
Το ρούτερ είναι απευθείας στη πρίζα ή έχεις σπλιτερ φίλτρα κλπ για άλλα τηλέφωνα στο χώρο;
Κάνε πρώτα έλεγχο της εσωτερικής και μετά μπες σε έξοδα για 60 μέτρα καλώδιο..

----------


## jkarabas

> Καλησπέρα.έχω vdsl 200 Vodafone και εδώ και λίγο καιρό για κάποιο λόγο η ταχύτητα του Ίντερνετ πέφτει ενώ το ρούτερ κλειδώνει 240 για κάποιο λόγο μαζεύονται πολλά λάθη και αρχίζει η κατηφόρα στην ταχύτητα πλωστε να πιάνω 35 με 80 mbbs και μετά αρχίζει να κανει επανεκκίνη το ρούτερ και πάλι τα ίδια..ενώ για αυτό το θέμα έχουν έρθει και από ΟΤΕ και από Vodafone λένε ότι εξωτερικά όλα είναι καλά και το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει στην καλωδιώσει λογικά τις πολυκατοικίας ενώ κάτω μετράνε στον κατανεμητή 245mbbs πάνω 215 περίπου όταν τα πράγματα δουλευουν καλά..για αυτόν τον λόγο σκέφτομαι να τραβήξω μια νέα καλωδιώσει από τον κατανεμητή στο ρούτερ στην οικία μου κατευθείαν εξωτερικά περίπου 60 μέτρα υπολογίζω τι καλώδιο θα χρειαστώ και τι άλλο πρέπει να προσέξω? Γιατί δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα!


Μου κάνει εντύπωση το γεγονός που δεν ήρθαν μέσα στο χώρο σου οι τεχνικοί να κάνουν και μια μέτρηση στις καλωδιώσεις σου στη πρίζα.
Αν κάνεις τους ελέγχους (όπως σου είπε ο Κοζανίτης) και διαπιστώσεις ότι φταίει η εσωτερική σου καλωδίωση, να κάνεις αυτό που σου πρότεινε ο sweet dreams.

----------


## Ftwxos1991

Μια εικόνα

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν στο σπίτι υπάρχουν 3 πρίζες τηλεφώνου..μια στο δωμάτιο που πρέπει λογικά να είναι η κεντρική από τι έχω καταλάβει γιατί έρχονται δύο ζεύγη καλωδίων όμως επειδή η μπριζα δεν χρησιμοποιητε δεν είναι συνδεμένη τώρα γιατί δεν γνωρίζω και  και από εκεί και πέρα στο σαλονι εχει δύο πρίζες σε απόσταση 4 μέτρων που στην μια είναι το ρούτερ και στην άλλη το τηλέφωνο με το φίλτρο... πρέπει να είναι η ίδια γραμμή που έρχεται από το δωμάτιο
..στην πρώτη πρίζα του σαλονιού είναι το ρούτερ του παρόχου απευθείας h300s που δουλεύει αποκλειστικά σαν AP χωρίς wifi και πάνω σε αυτό δύο έξτρα ρούτερ που το ένα είναι δίπλα του και το άλλο στον επάνω όροφο..

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Άνοιξες όλες τις πρίζες;
Σε διαμέρισμα είσαι; Πόσο παλιό;
Λογικά η κεντρική θα είναι μια από αυτές το σαλονιού κοντά στην είσοδο..
Στις πρίζες του σαλονιού φτάνει ένα ζεύγος στην κάθε μία;
Ανέβασε φωτογραφίες από κάθε πρίζα να δούμε τι παίζει για να σε βοηθήσουμε..
Πιθανότατα δεν το έχεις στην κύρια αλλά και δεν έχεις απομονώσει την εσωτερική, για αυτό τόσα σφάλματα..

----------


## Ftwxos1991

Τις είχα ανοίξει ποιο παλιά όταν είχα αλλάξει πρίζες...θα τις ξανά ανοίξω και θα σας στείλω φωτογραφίες.στου σαλονιού αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να είναι ένα ζεύγος καλώδια.αλλά θα σιγουρευτώ σε λίγο και θα στείλω .ναι διαμέρισμα 2 ορόφου..χρονολογίας 1985 περίπου

----------


## Άλαν

ftwxos εμενα ηρθε ο τεχνικος στο χωρο μου και μου εκανε εκεινος τη δουλεια με τον διαχωρισμο των ζευγων (6 ζευγη συνολο) κεντρικη πριζα στην τραπεζαρια σε εμενα. και ετσι επιασα το max της γραμμης χωρις σφαλματα (πριν επιανα 75mbps με το ζορι και φουλ σφαλματα) σημειωση: το ρουτερ να το συνδεσεις στην κεντρικη εκει που θα βρεις πολλα ζευγη

----------


## jkarabas

Τα έχουμε ξαναπεί πολλές φορές, ότι πολλά λάθη εντοπίζονται στις εσωτερικές πρίζες του σπιτιού με τις εσωτερικές καλωδιώσεις.

----------


## Ftwxos1991

Πρώτη πριζα δωματίου έχει 3 ζευγάρια...
Που τα δύο είναι ενωμένα αναμεταξι τους και τα άλλα δύο απλά είναι μέσα και δεν είναι κανένα συνδεμένο στην πρίζα.τωρα μετά πήγα στο σαλόνι στην πρώτη πριζα που είναι ψηλά και είναι το ρούτερ και έρχονται δύο που συνδέονται στην τηλεφωνική πριζα και από εκεί έχει γίνει ένας χαμός έχει  
Αλλά δύο που πάνε στην επόμενη πριζα και τελευταία που είναι το τηλέφωνο με φίλτρο μπροστά..σας ανεβάζω και φωτό μήπως καταλάβετε ..και τέλος άνοιξα ένα κουτί.πανω από την πόρτα που δείχνει τι καλώδια μπαίνουν στο διαμέρεσμα..

- - - Updated - - -

Πρώτη πρίζα δωμάτιο

----------


## jkarabas

Θεωρώ ότι είμαστε εκτός θέματος και πρέπει να συζητηθεί εδώ;

----------


## Ftwxos1991

2 πρίζα σαλόνι

- - - Updated - - -

2 πρίζα σαλονι

- - - Updated - - -

3 πρίζα σαλόνι στα 3 μέτρα από την αλλη

- - - Updated - - -

Και καλωδίωση καθώς μπαίνει στο διαμέρισμα

- - - Updated - - -

Ευχαριστώ έστειλα στην άλλη συζήτηση

----------


## villager

Ftwxos1991

3 παρατηρήσεις =

1. Σιγουρέψου ότι έχει το σωστό φορτιστή του ρουτερ. Watts, A etc. Νομίζω έχεις βάλει άλλον. 

2. Στην πρίζα κεντρική που συνδέεις το dsl βάζουμε τις δύο μεσαίες θέσεις τα καλώδια 2-3 και όχι 3-4 όπως φαίνεται να είναι τώρα. 

3. Τέλος στο καλώδιο rj11 dsl να είναι στα κλιπ rj11 στις δύο μεσαίες θύρες, συνήθως κόκκινο πράσινο.

Κάνεις reset κ καλή τύχη!

----------


## Άλαν

σε VDSL γραμμες μονο στην κεντρικη θα εχεις internet ολες οι αλλες πριζες του σπιτιου σου θα μπορεις να συνδεσεις μονο τηλεφωνο ετσι το εχει κανει σε μενα...αν βαλω το router στο δωματιο μου δε θα πιασει ποτε internet.. μονο στην κεντρικη... παρε τηλεφωνο στον παροχο σου και πες τους να στειλουν τεχνικο να σου φτιαξει την πριζα οπως εμενα...ειναι δωρεαν

----------


## JasonButler

Είμαι νέος στο adslgr και ήθελα να παρακαλέσω για βοήθεια/διευκρινίσεις στο εξής θέμα (αν είμαι σε λάθος thread, ζητώ συγγνώμη)

Στο διαμέρισμά μου (κατασκευής 1971) φτάνουν δύο γραμμές ΟΤΕ (δύο τηλεφωνικοί αριθμοί, και οι δύο ενεργοί) με δύο ζεύγη μονόκλωνων καλωδίων στην πρώτη πρίζα του διαμερίσματος.
Έχω δύο παροχές Vofafone vDSL, 100Mbps η κάθε μία.
Στη πρώτη πρίζα του διαμερίσματος (όπου φτάνουν οι γραμμές ΟΤΕ) αυτή δεν υπάρχει συνδεδεμένο τίποτε (ούτε τηλέφωνο, ούτε router)
Από εκεί έχω ένα παλιό τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο προς δεύτερη πρίζα (στο γραφείο μου) όπου είναι συνδεδμένοι οι δύο routers και επάνω τους δύο τηλεφωνικές συσκευές VoIP.
Δεν υπάρχουν άλλες ενεργές πρίζες τηλεφώνου ή τηλεφωνικές συσκευές στο διαμέρισμα.

Με αυτή την διάταξη έχω πολλές αποσυνδέσεις (αρκετές φορές για πάνω από ώρα) και σταθερά χαμηλές ταχύτητες (στον ένα router 60-65Mbps και στον δεύτερο 45-55Mbps).
Φυσικά, όταν έχω αποσυνδέσεις, δεν έχω και σταθερό τηλέφωνο.

Οι τεχνικοί της Vodafone, που ήρθαν δύο φορές, που είπαν ότι στην πρώτη πρίζα του διαμερίσματος (που δεν έχω συνδέσει τίποτε) μετρούν σύνδεση 95Mbps και 102(!)Mbps αντίστοιχα για τις δυό γραμμές.
Στην δεύτερη (των routers) μέτρησαν τις χαμηλές ταχύτητες που σημειώνω πιο πάνω.

Ερώτημα:
Εάν εξακολουθώ να μην έχω συνδεδεμένο τίποτε στην πρώτη πρίζα και από εκεί τραβήξω καλώδιο PET δυό ζευγών [τύπου A02YS(ST)2Y] μέχρι την δεύτερη (όπου βρίσκονται τα routers),
έχω ελπίδες να ελαχιστοποιήσω την απώλεια ταχύτητας και τις αποσυνδέσεις?

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## sweet dreams

> ένα παλιό τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο προς δεύτερη πρίζα


Πόσα μέτρα είναι η απόσταση??
Το καλώδιο τι είδους είναι?? απλό προεκτάσεως??
https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...eb3dd8c5ba1c9b

----------


## JasonButler

Σας ευχαριστώ για την άμεση ανταπόκριση.

Η απόσταση των δύο δωματίων (είσοδος διαμερίσματος/πρώτη πρίζα - γραφείο/δεύτερη πρίζα) είναι  περίπου 3,5 μέτρα.
Η διαδρομή του καλωδίου (λόγω θυρών, και λοιπών ελιγμών) είναι περίπου 12 μέτρα.
Το "_παλιό τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο_" ε'ιναι ένα *πολύκλωνο πλακέ ηλικίας άνω των 20 ετών*.
Είδα το site που έχετε παραθέσει.

Επειδή το καλώδιο που φτάνει στο διαμέρισμα είναι ένα μονόκλωνο (όχι λεπτό), σκεφτόμουν να χρησιμοποιήσω ίδιας κατηγορίας και στην επέκταση.

----------


## sweet dreams

Για τόσο μικρή απόσταση και για εσωτερική εγκατάσταση δεν είναι απαραίτητο να μπει καλώδιο PET.
Mπορείς να βάλεις καλώδιο UTP CAT6(καλής ποιότητας, μονόκλωνο), αρκεί να τοποθετηθεί σωστά.
Σύνδεση εννοείται αυστηρά με ζεύγη χρωμάτων.
Για να το ενώσουμε με τα ζεύγη που έρχονται από τον κατανεμητή χρησιμοποιούμε Scotchlok.
Εννοείται ότι για πιο σταθερή και σωστή σύνδεση το τερματίζουμε σε πρίζες και όχι σε φις.

----------


## minas

> Σας ευχαριστώ για την άμεση ανταπόκριση.
> 
> Η απόσταση των δύο δωματίων (είσοδος διαμερίσματος/πρώτη πρίζα - γραφείο/δεύτερη πρίζα) είναι  περίπου 3,5 μέτρα.
> Η διαδρομή του καλωδίου (λόγω θυρών, και λοιπών ελιγμών) είναι περίπου 12 μέτρα.
> Το "_παλιό τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο_" ε'ιναι ένα *πολύκλωνο πλακέ ηλικίας άνω των 20 ετών*.
> Είδα το site που έχετε παραθέσει.
> 
> Επειδή το καλώδιο που φτάνει στο διαμέρισμα είναι ένα μονόκλωνο (όχι λεπτό), σκεφτόμουν να χρησιμοποιήσω ίδιας κατηγορίας και στην επέκταση.


Δεδομένου ότι έχεις εντοπίσει την πηγή του προβλήματος, είναι τετριμμένο να αντικαταστήσεις το άγνωστης κατάστασης πολύκλωνο καλώδιο.
Οι πρίζες σου τι είναι; Έλεγξε και τις ενώσεις στις δύο πρίζες και είτε βελτίωσέ τις, ή αντικατάστησε και τις πρίζες εάν το κρίνεις απαραίτητο.
Για καλώδιο από τις πρίζες μέχρι τα ρούτερ, μονόκλωνο UTP cat5e ή καλύτερο. Εννοείται χωρίς διακοπές/ματίσεις.

----------


## lykan

Καλησπέρα, έρχομαι κι εγώ με μια πάρομοια κατάσταση να δω αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά τι παίζει. Εκ των προτέρων συγγνώμη για το μεγέθος και την ελάχιστη γνώση μου σε τεχνικά/ορολογία.

Για την ιστορία, έχουμε διαμέρισμα στον 2ο (και τελευταίο) όροφο σε  "πολυκατοικία" του ~80 και από τότε δεν έχει αλλαχτεί τίποτα. Τον τελευταίο περίπου χρόνο έχει μπει vdsl nova 100 με voip. Το router (και μια συσκευή) βρίσκεται σε πρίζα δωματίου (δεν την έχω ανοίξει αλλά υποθέτω ότι θα είναι η δεύτερη) άρα είχε γίνει η συνδεσμολογία με επιστροφή από το router και φίλτρο για να μπει κι άλλη συσκευή στην πρίζα του σαλονιού.
Εξαρχής υπήρχε περίεργος θόβυβος στις συσκευές, είδικά στην πρώτη αλλά μέχρι πριν ένα τρίμηνο δεν καταλάβαινα αποσυνδέσεις. Από κει και πέρα όμως άρχισε να ξεφτιλίζεται η κατάσταση, και με αποσυνδέσεις και με το θόρυβο.

Τον τελευταίο μήνα, βγήκε η συσκευή από το σαλόνι, το router είναι στην πρίζα του δωματίου, και ένα τηλέφωνο κατευθείαν στο ρουτερ. Κάποιος θόβυβος παραμένει, αλλά το κύριο θέμα είναι οι αποσυνδέσεις, ανά μέρες μπορεί να είναι και 1/ώρα.
Κάποια ενδεικτικά στοιχεία είναι αυτά  (πριν 40 λεπτά υπήρχε αποσύνδεση καλή ώρα).
Στο actual rate άλλες φορές βλέπω 98 όπως εδώ στο down, άλλες 102, άλλες 109 αλλά τα CRC errors τον τελευταίο μήνα που το παρατήρω κάπου εκεί παίζουν, κι απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω είναι υψηλά.
Σήμερα ήρθε τεχνικός της nova, μέτρησε πάνω 101 και κάτω (δίπλα στην εξώπορτα όπου υπάρχει μία τρύπα με ζεύγη από ΟΤΕ που με συστροφή; απ' ότι καταλάβα συνεχίζουν για τα διαμερίσματα) μέτρησε 110 ("χωρίς λάθη" είπε κιόλας), μάρκαρε το ζεύγος που έρχεται για εδώ από ΟΤΕ, και πρότεινε να τραβήξω εξωτερικά "utp μαύρο ή ftp" από εκεί. Να έρθει κατευθείαν στο ρούτερ, και μετά να χρησιμοποιήσω την ήδη εσωτερική καλωδίωση για τηλέφωνο.

Ψάχνοντας τα θέματα εδώ κατάλαβα ότι δεν έχει διαφορά αν στο κομμάτι μέχρι το router μπει utp ή αυτό το τηλεφωνικό pet, μιας που ένα ζεύγος χρησιμοποιείται ούτως ή άλλως.
Ιδανικά θα ήθελα όντως αυτό να συμβεί και να βγαίνει τηλέφωνο και στην πρίζα του σαλονιού, αλλά δεν με καίει, ας είναι και μόνο μία συσκευή κατευθείαν στο router για τηλέφωνο στην τελική.
Οπότε, συνοψίζοντας, να το δω αν το έχω καταλάβει/σκέφτομαι σωστά:

Από το σημείο εκεί δίπλα στην εξώπορτα, συνδέεται με αυτά; στο ζεύγος του ΟΤΕ ένα τέτοιο καλώδιο που καβαλάει τη φάτσα της "πολυκατοικίας" (στο 2ο είναι το διαμέρισμα) κι έπειτα το μισό μπαλκόνι και με τρύπα στον τοίχο έρχεται μες στο δωμάτιο (υπολογίζω δηλάδη κάτι σε 20βάλε μέτρα, όλα εξωτερικά). Εκεί τερματίζει σε μία πρίζα (υποθέτω εξωτερική rj11 σαν αυτή και με ένα καλώδιο κουμπώνει στο router.
Στη συνέχεια, αν θέλουμε τηλέφωνο και στο σαλόνι, φεύγει ένα rj11 από τη phone του router, τερματίζει στην πρίζα που σήμερα είναι συνδεδεμένο το router, και πηγαίνει εσωτερικά στην πρίζα του σαλονιού (εκεί που θα καταλήγει και ένα ζεύγος από που έρχεται από τον ΟΤΕ, το οποίο θα είναι πλέον άχρηστο). Αν θέλετε φωτογραφίες από κουτί/τρύπες του ΟΤΕ ή να ξεβιδώσω καμιά πρίζα στέλνω αύριο.

Έχω καταλάβει κάτι λάθος; Βλέποντας κάτι για ρεγκλέτες εδώ, νομίζω δεν έχω δει κάτι τέτοιο στο κτίριο. Υπάρχει ένα μικρό κουτί που πιστεύω ότι είναι για καλώδια τηλεφώνου από την αντίστοιχη εσωτερική μερία της τρύπας με τα μακαρόνια έξω.
Άλλες απορίες που έχω είναι πόσο θα πάει χοντρικά αυτή η ιστόρια και ποιον πρέπει να φωνάξω για να την κάνει. Αφενός γιατί εγώ βαριέμαι και φοβάμαι, αφετέρου γιατί δεν ξέρω που έχει "δικαιοδοσία" ποιος.
Ψάχνω ηλεκτρόλογο από ιντερνετ ή να συννενοηθώ με νόβα (υποθέτω θα κάνει κι αυτή τέτοιες δουλειές);

Αυτά και συμπαθάτε με ξανά για τις λιγοστές γνώσεις και το μακρύ ποστ.

----------


## sweet dreams

Σωστά τα έχεις καταλάβει.
Αν το καλώδιο θα βρέχεται και θέλεις να έχεις πολύ καλή προστασία σε μόνιμα υγρό περιβάλλον, τότε δεν θα πάρεις το A02YS(ST)2Y(Δεν συνίσταται η χρήση του σε μόνιμα υγρό περιβάλλον) αλλά το A02Ys(L)2Y.
Οι διαφορές στο Link
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...67#post6907867

https://www.meidanis.gr/el/kalodio-t...2ch0-6mm2.html

Δεν μπορεί κάποιος που δεν έχει εικόνα του χώρου να σου πει ποσό για την εργασία.
Θα πρέπει να κοιτάξεις για τεχνικό εκτός των παρόχων.

----------


## jkarabas

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας
Πριν κάποιο διάστημα αντιμετώπιζα πρόβλημα με αποσυνδέσεις στο εξοχικό.
Είχα ποστάρει το πρόβλημα εδώ. Σε λάθος θέμα βέβαια.
Το ιστορικό ήταν ότι, ερχόμενος ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ, μου είπε ότι έπρεπε κάποια στιγμή να αλλάξω το εσωτερικό καλώδιο του σπιτιού (ήταν απαράδεκτο), που συνδεότανε με του ΟΤΕ απο τη μέσα μερια του τοίχου του σπιτιού.
Μάλιστα μου ανέφερε ότι ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα και ο ΟΤΕ να αλλάξει το καλώδιο που έβγαινε έξω. Επίσης μου πρότεινε να βγάλω κουτάκι σύνδεσης στο εξωτερικό ντουλάπι που είναι τα ρολόγια της ΔΕΗ ώστε κάθε φορά που έρχονταν στο
μέλλον οι τεχνικοί να μην αναγκαζονται να μου τηλεφωνούν και να έρχομαι απο μακρυά να ελέγχουν τη σύνδεση.
Εδω φυσικά να αναφέρω τη σημαντική βοήθεια του Sweet Dream και του jkoukos, αλλά περισσότερο του sweet dream(τον τρέλανα τον άνθρωπο στα τηλέφωνα και στα PM) για να υλοποηθεί το παραπάνω project.
Παραθέτω φωτογράφιες με την τελική σύνδεση με επιλογή κατανεμητή κατόπιν υπόδειξης του sweet dream με τη σύνδεση.
Τα αναφέρω όλα αυτά διότι όταν έχουμε προβλήματα και τα ξεπερνάμε με τη βοήθεια των παιδιών στο forum σπανίως γράφουμε για το τελικό αποτέλεσμα και φυσικά ποιους πρέπει να ευχαριστήσουμε.








- - - Updated - - -

Ανεβάζω μια ακόμη φωτογραφία (η τελική), όπου πίσω απο τον τοίχο βρίσκεται ο κατανεμητής με τα ρολόγια της ΔΕΗ.


Η πίσω μεριά.

----------


## Kostinos

Ώχ ξήλωσε βολίδα μονωτική ταινία κι βάλε άλλα υλικά, εγώ είχα απορία :Thinking:  γιατί έβαλες τόσο κοντά τα τηλεφωνικά καλώδια με τη γείωση κι το ρεύμα :Thinking: ,κι γιατί όχι πλάτη, κι θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις ένα κουτί να το στερεώσεις πλάτη εκεί που έρχεται το τηλ καλώδιο κι να τραβήξεις από εκεί spiral σωλήνα :One thumb up: .

----------


## jkarabas

> Ώχ ξήλωσε βολίδα μονωτική ταινία κι βάλε άλλα υλικά, εγώ είχα απορία γιατί έβαλες τόσο κοντά τα τηλεφωνικά καλώδια με τη γείωση κι το ρεύμα,κι γιατί όχι πλάτη, κι θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις ένα κουτί να το στερεώσεις πλάτη εκεί που έρχεται το τηλ καλώδιο κι να τραβήξεις από εκεί spiral σωλήνα.


1ον Δεν υπάρχει πουθενά μονωτική ταινία.
2ον Δεν είναι καθόλου κοντά τα τηλεφωνικά καλώδια με τη γείωση και το ρεύμα. Αυτό το τσέκαρα και το εξέτασα πάρα πολύ καλά πριν τοποθετήσω τον κατανεμητή.
3ον Ο τεχνικός με πήρε τηλέφωνο και ρώταγε ποιος ηλεκτρολόγος μου έκανε την εγκατάσταση. Πρώτη φορά σε σπίτι βλέπουν τόσο άψογη εγκατάσταση. Φυσικά
μόλις τους είπα ότι μόνος μου τα έκανα με συμβουλές ενός φίλο μου δεν με πιστεύανε.

----------


## sweet dreams

Για την ιστορία & για να βρισκόμαστε σε συζήτηση,
Βάζουμε σε επαγγελματικές εγκαταστάσεις ή σε δημόσια έργα(βάσει μελετών που έχουν γίνει εννοείται) καλώδια ισχυρών με καλώδια ασθενών σε διπλανά κανάλια ή και στο ίδιο με χώρισμα και με τους μηχανισμούς των πριζών(ρεύματος & δικτύου) πάνω στο ίδιο κανάλι. 
Παράδειγμα
https://www.legrand.gr/products/%CF%...CE%BD-dlp.html
Περνάνε πιστοποίηση άνετα και χωρίς να έχουμε ποτέ πρόβλημα από καλώδιο τηλεφωνικό ή UTP.
Λέγαμε παλιά & για προληπτικούς λόγους οι γραμμές PSTN να μη τρέχουν παράλληλα και για μεγάλη απόσταση με τις γραμμές ρεύματος και να διασταυρώνονται κάθετα.
Φυσικά σε απλές οικιακές εγκαταστάσεις δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με ισχυρά ηλεκτρομαγνητικά πεδία που μπορεί να αναπτυχθούν σε βιομηχανικές εγκαταστάσεις.

Η γείωση βγαίνει από την εξίσωση των ισχυρών ρευμάτων, εκτός και αν οδηγήσει στην γη κάποιο κεραυνικό ρεύμα, αλλά τότε πάμε σε άλλες καταστάσεις και έχουμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε πιο σοβαρά προβλήματα από τα τυχόν λάθη που θα έχουμε στην γραμμή την συγκεκριμένη στιγμή.
Μπορεί μετά από αυτό να μην έχουμε καθόλου εξοπλισμό, εγκατάσταση ή ακόμη και τον χώρο που μέναμε.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Για την ιστορία & για να βρισκόμαστε σε συζήτηση,
> Βάζουμε σε επαγγελματικές εγκαταστάσεις ή σε δημόσια έργα(βάσει μελετών που έχουν γίνει εννοείται) καλώδια ισχυρών με καλώδια ασθενών σε διπλανά κανάλια ή και στο ίδιο με χώρισμα και με τους μηχανισμούς των πριζών(ρεύματος & δικτύου) πάνω στο ίδιο κανάλι. 
> Παράδειγμα
> https://www.legrand.gr/products/%CF%...CE%BD-dlp.html
> Περνάνε πιστοποίηση άνετα και χωρίς να έχουμε ποτέ πρόβλημα από καλώδιο τηλεφωνικό ή UTP.
> Λέγαμε παλιά & για προληπτικούς λόγους οι γραμμές PSTN να μη τρέχουν παράλληλα και για μεγάλη απόσταση με τις γραμμές ρεύματος και να διασταυρώνονται κάθετα.
> Φυσικά σε απλές οικιακές εγκαταστάσεις δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με ισχυρά ηλεκτρομαγνητικά πεδία που μπορεί να αναπτυχθούν σε βιομηχανικές εγκαταστάσεις.
> 
> Η γείωση βγαίνει από την εξίσωση των ισχυρών ρευμάτων, εκτός και αν οδηγήσει στην γη κάποιο κεραυνικό ρεύμα, αλλά τότε πάμε σε άλλες καταστάσεις και έχουμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε πιο σοβαρά προβλήματα από τα τυχόν λάθη που θα έχουμε στην γραμμή την συγκεκριμένη στιγμή.
> Μπορεί μετά από αυτό να μην έχουμε καθόλου εξοπλισμό, εγκατάσταση* ή ακόμη και τον χώρο που μέναμε*.


 :Clap:   :ROFL: 

YΓ
Στην Ικαρία στις Ράχες
από κεραυνούς
έλιωσε το mac του φαρμακοποιού
στο ένα και μοναδικό φαρμακείο,
μαζί με όλες τις συνταγές που είχε.

Ευτυχώς υπήρχε backup
Χαρτί

----------


## sweet dreams

> Ευτυχώς υπήρχε backup
> *Χαρτί*


Το απόλυτο backup  :Laughing:

----------


## jkarabas

> Για την ιστορία & για να βρισκόμαστε σε συζήτηση,
> Βάζουμε σε επαγγελματικές εγκαταστάσεις ή σε δημόσια έργα(βάσει μελετών που έχουν γίνει εννοείται) καλώδια ισχυρών με καλώδια ασθενών σε διπλανά κανάλια ή και στο ίδιο με χώρισμα και με τους μηχανισμούς των πριζών(ρεύματος & δικτύου) πάνω στο ίδιο κανάλι. 
> Παράδειγμα
> https://www.legrand.gr/products/%CF%...CE%BD-dlp.html
> Περνάνε πιστοποίηση άνετα και χωρίς να έχουμε ποτέ πρόβλημα από καλώδιο τηλεφωνικό ή UTP.
> Λέγαμε παλιά & για προληπτικούς λόγους οι γραμμές PSTN να μη τρέχουν παράλληλα και για μεγάλη απόσταση με τις γραμμές ρεύματος και να διασταυρώνονται κάθετα.
> Φυσικά σε απλές οικιακές εγκαταστάσεις δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με ισχυρά ηλεκτρομαγνητικά πεδία που μπορεί να αναπτυχθούν σε βιομηχανικές εγκαταστάσεις.
> 
> Η γείωση βγαίνει από την εξίσωση των ισχυρών ρευμάτων, εκτός και αν οδηγήσει στην γη κάποιο κεραυνικό ρεύμα, αλλά τότε πάμε σε άλλες καταστάσεις και έχουμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε πιο σοβαρά προβλήματα από τα τυχόν λάθη που θα έχουμε στην γραμμή την συγκεκριμένη στιγμή.
> Μπορεί μετά από αυτό να μην έχουμε καθόλου εξοπλισμό, εγκατάσταση ή ακόμη και τον χώρο που μέναμε.


 :Respekt: 
Στη φώτο (φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα) που έχω, δεν διασταυρώνονται καθόλου τα καλώδια ρεύματος με τα τηλεφωνικά, μάλιστα έχουν και απόσταση μεταξύ τους.
Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το συζητάμε;

----------


## sweet dreams

Αυτό που ανέβασα είναι γενικό και δεν αφορά την δική σου εγκατάσταση.
Καλό είναι να γίνονται υπενθυμίσεις γιατί βοηθάνε ώστε να μην ψάχνει κάποιος ώρες ατελείωτες όλα τα σχετικά νήματα.

στο διά ταύτα,
το σωστό είναι και πάντα στην θεωρία της πρόληψης, όταν θα πρέπει αναγκαστικά να διασταυρωθούν καλώδια ισχυρών με καλώδια ασθενών αυτό να γίνεται κάθετα και όχι να τρέχουν παράλληλα.
Είπαμε πιο πάνω γιατί το λέγαμε παλιότερα και για ποιες περιπτώσεις ισχύει.

----------


## Kostinos

Για αυτό θα πρέπει να υπάρχει ένα thread με αυτές τις πληροφορίες σαν Οδηγό ώστε κάποιος να βρίσκει εύκολα της σημαντικές πληροφορίες χωρίς να ψάχνει στα διάφορα threads σε διάφορες σελίδες :One thumb up: ...

----------


## Ftwxos1991

Καλησπέρα πήγα αγοράσα από καύκα καλώδιο utp pet cat6  για εξωτερικό χώρο το θέλω 
και απλά θα  ηθέλα να δείτε αν με έδωσαν το σωστό

----------


## Kostinos

Ναι...

----------


## Ftwxos1991

Ευχαριστώ πολύ...θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω και το έξεις.. σκοπεύω να τραβήξω το utp από κάτω την οικοδομή στην είσοδο που έρχονται τα καλώδια του ΟΤΕ μέχρι το διαμέρισμα κατευθείαν στο ρούτερ είναι σωστό? Και να αφήσω μόνο την παλιά γραμμή για τηλεφωνία?

----------


## minas

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ...θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω και το έξεις.. σκοπεύω να τραβήξω το utp από κάτω την οικοδομή στην είσοδο που έρχονται τα καλώδια του ΟΤΕ μέχρι το διαμέρισμα κατευθείαν στο ρούτερ είναι σωστό? Και να αφήσω μόνο την παλιά γραμμή για τηλεφωνία?


Κάτω από την οικοδομή φαντάζομαι εννοείς μέσα σε κάποιο σπιράλ/σωλήνα; Μπορεί να είναι εξωτερικού χώρου το καλώδιο, αλλά δεν προορίζεται να θάβεται σκέτο.
Η σκέψη σου είναι ιδανική, με εξαίρεση ότι το εξωτερικού χώρου είναι πιο δύσκαμπτο και ίσως να μην μπορεί να οδευτεί εύκολα σε υπάρχοντα σπιράλ.
Η παλιά γραμμή θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί μόνο εντός σπιτιού, δηλαδή από το ρούτερ για να δώσει τηλεφωνία στις άλλες πρίζες του σπιτιού.

----------


## esertas

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ...θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω και το έξεις.. σκοπεύω να τραβήξω το utp από κάτω την οικοδομή στην είσοδο που έρχονται τα καλώδια του ΟΤΕ μέχρι το διαμέρισμα κατευθείαν στο ρούτερ είναι σωστό? Και να αφήσω μόνο την παλιά γραμμή για τηλεφωνία?


Έτσι το έκανα και εγώ. Σκέτο μόνο του Έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι στον αέρα. Δεν θάβεται το δικό μου. Από 58 ταχύτητα πήγε 105.

----------


## Ftwxos1991

Σόρρυ το έθεσα λάθος....μένω σε πολυκατοικία και θα τραβήξω εκ νέου καινούργια γραμμή από την είσοδο τις πολυκατοικίας μέχρι το διαμέρισμα εσωτερικά τις πολυκατοικίας μέσω τις σκάλας στον δεύτερο όροφο και λέω να αφήσω την παλαιά γραμμή να δουλεύει η τηλεφωνία και ίντερνετ να πάρω κατευθείαν από την νέα γραμμή και να το συνδέσω πάνω στο ρούτερ φυσικά αν αυτό είναι εφικτό και δουλεύει

----------


## minas

> Σόρρυ το έθεσα λάθος....μένω σε πολυκατοικία και θα τραβήξω εκ νέου καινούργια γραμμή από την είσοδο τις πολυκατοικίας μέχρι το διαμέρισμα εσωτερικά τις πολυκατοικίας μέσω τις σκάλας στον δεύτερο όροφο και λέω να αφήσω την παλαιά γραμμή να δουλεύει η τηλεφωνία και ίντερνετ να πάρω κατευθείαν από την νέα γραμμή και να το συνδέσω πάνω στο ρούτερ φυσικά αν αυτό είναι εφικτό και δουλεύει


Δεν γίνεται. Υποχρεωτικά ένα ζευγάρι καλωδίων μεταφέρει και τηλεφωνία και δεδομένα, είτε έχεις VoIP είτε όχι.
Με την αντικατάσταση του καλωδίου πετυχαίνεις την βελτίωση των χαρακτηριστικών του για μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα κλειδώματος, εφόσον το παλιό καλώδιο έχει θέματα.

----------


## villager

> Σόρρυ το έθεσα λάθος....μένω σε πολυκατοικία και θα τραβήξω εκ νέου καινούργια γραμμή από την είσοδο τις πολυκατοικίας μέχρι το διαμέρισμα εσωτερικά τις πολυκατοικίας μέσω τις σκάλας στον δεύτερο όροφο και λέω να αφήσω την παλαιά γραμμή να δουλεύει η τηλεφωνία και ίντερνετ να πάρω κατευθείαν από την νέα γραμμή και να το συνδέσω πάνω στο ρούτερ φυσικά αν αυτό είναι εφικτό και δουλεύει


Καλημέρα,

Ναι είναι εφικτό νομίζω όπως το σκέφτεσαι. Από κάτω κατευθείαν στο ρούτερ. Η παλιά καλωδίωση του σπιτιού αν δεν εχει σοβαρό ζήτημα θα δουλέψει η τηλεφωνία. Ιδανικά για voip η νέα κάθετη κατευθείαν στο dsl, ξεχωριστά με την οριζόντια του σπιτιού και την εσωτερική καλωδίωση οριζόντιας θα την συνδέσεις στην έξοδο voip tel πόρτα του ρουτερ.

----------


## Ftwxos1991

Παιδιά μόλις σήμερα τελείωσα την καλωδίωση και μέχρι στιγμής όλα καλά..όσο αφορά τα χρώματα να φανταστώ διαλέγω ένα ζευγάρι οποίο θέλω και από εκεί και πέρα συνδέω πάνω κάτω το ίδιο...διάλεξα το πορτοκαλί ζευγάρι και από εκεί και πέρα τέλος.

- - - Updated - - -

Έτσι έγινε η σύνδεση

----------


## esertas

Το μαύρο καλώδιο πως συνδέεται με το γκρι που μπαίνει στο μόντεμ;

----------


## Ftwxos1991

Το μαύρο συνδέεται σε εταίρο ρούτερ που το έχω ap και δουλεύω γενικά το WiFi στην οικία μου και το γκρί πάει σε switch όπου από εκεί και πέρα δίνω ενσύρματα σε διάφορα τηλεόραση εκτυπωτή playstation και στέλνω και μια γραμμή στον 3 όροφο σε άλλο ρούτερ που δουλεύει ως AP και το χρησιμοποιεί ο αδερφός μου στο δικό του διαμέρισμα ..αυτά είναι τα στατιστικά μου

- - - Updated - - -

Το καλώδιο που τράβηξα το συνδέσα κατευθείαν στην πρίζα του ρούτερ με rj11

----------


## Kostinos

Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να βγάλεις το κομμάτι καλωδίου της χαραμάδας ανάμεσα 6-7,μη κι σου κάνει κάνα βραχυκύκλωμα...
Όσο για μπριζάκι θα έχεις μια ποίο καθαρή εγκατάσταση, είτε ακόμα κι με κάποιο καναλάκι, για επιπλέον προστασία αλλά κι εμφάνιση :One thumb up: ..
Κι να σου ζήσει η μικρή σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## dimit5ris

> Το μαύρο συνδέεται σε εταίρο ρούτερ που το έχω ap και δουλεύω γενικά το WiFi στην οικία μου και το γκρί πάει σε switch όπου από εκεί και πέρα δίνω ενσύρματα σε διάφορα τηλεόραση εκτυπωτή playstation και στέλνω και μια γραμμή στον 3 όροφο σε άλλο ρούτερ που δουλεύει ως AP και το χρησιμοποιεί ο αδερφός μου στο δικό του διαμέρισμα ..αυτά είναι τα στατιστικά μου
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Το καλώδιο που τράβηξα το συνδέσα κατευθείαν στην πρίζα του ρούτερ με rj11


πολύ καλά στατιστικά

----------


## Dtnan

Καλησπέρα σας,

Διαθέτω μια 24άρα γραμμή COSMOTE, που σε γενικές γραμμές συγχρονίζει μέχρι 27/2.70. Έχω εδώ και αρκετό καιρό από το χαλύβδινο στρόγγυλο, γκρι μεταλλικό κουτί εξωτερικά της μονοκατοικίας μου, απευθείας μέχρι την χωνευτή πρίζα rj11 (3-4 μέτρα από την αυλή στη βεράντα και μέσα) (https://www.kafkas.gr/ilektronika/ti...-lefko_206422/), τοποθετημένο το καλώδιο UTP (https://e-damianakis.gr/kalodia/cate...00310-oem.html), ενωμένο, με το παλιό χάλκινο καλώδιο από τις κολώνες ΟΤΕ, με συνδετήρα τηλεπικοινωνιών -κλιψάκια άσπρο μπλε-άσπρο, μαύρο-μπλε (απερχόμενου ζεύγους με τα χρώματα του utp 2και2 και στην θύρα 2-3 το μπλε και άσπρο μπλε αντίστοιχα στην πρίζα-) (https://www.kafkas.gr/ilektrologiko-...itpino_187747/). 

Έχω όμως, διαμαρτυρίες οικείων για πολλή υψηλό ping σε video games, μέσω wifi & ethernet από τις lan port του speedport plus και πολλές φορές και μέτριο προς υψηλό packet lossing. 

Μερικές φορές, η σύνδεση αργεί να φορτώσει η αποτυγχάνει ακόμη και τις πιο απλές ιστοσελίδες (facebook, yahoo), με μηνύματα για το ότι ο ιστότοπος δεν αποκρίνεται ή ότι ο διακομιστής δεν ανταποκρίθηκε ή ότι συνέβη μια αλλαγή δικτύου ή ότι δεν υπάρχει σύνδεση στο ίντερνετ, ενώ υπάρχει, εμφανίζοντας πάντα λευκή σελίδα με αυτά τα μηνύματα, σε laptop και pc, με wifi & ethernet αντίστοιχα. 

Παρατηρώ επίσης αρκετά αυξημένο θόρυβο. 

Στη περίπτωση μου λοιπόν και σύμφωνα με τα παρακάτω στατιστικά, πιστεύεται πως υπάρχει κάποιο καλωδιακό πρόβλημα στη γραμμή και συγκεκριμένα στο παραπάνω utp; Αν ναι, πείτε μου ποιο θα ήταν το κατάλληλο για εμένα, δεδομένου του ότι είμαι στα 500-600 μέτρα από το αστικό κέντρο και υπαίθρια καμπίνα του χωριού έξω από το αστικό σε ευθεία απέναντι γραμμή, για να το αλλάξω;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## minas

Η γρήγορη απάντηη είναι ότι δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με την καλωδίωση, και καλό είναι οποιαδήποτε συζήτηση να γίνει σε άλλο θέμα.

Ο λόγος σήμα/θόρυβο είναι πάρα πολύ καλός, αναμενόμενο με νέο καλώδιο και με τόσο χαμηλό κλείδωμα που ζητάς. Φαίνεται να έχεις πακέτο ADSL 24, αλλά παίρνεις από καμπίνα VDSL, επομένως το κλείδωμα είναι πολύ εύκολο, με αρκετό αναξιοποιήτο περιθώριο.
Το λίγο αυξημένο ping είναι λογικό αφού είναι ρυθμισμένο interleaved: Βολεύει για διόρθωση σφαλμάτων, αλλά προσθέτει καθυστέρηση.
Το buffer bloat που βλέπεις (αύξηση του ping σε καταστάσεις κορεσμού) εξαρτάται και απο το Speedport Plus, το ίδιο και η αυξημένη καθυστέρηση από ασύρματο.
Εάν θέλεις καλύτερη απόδοση σε τέτοιες συνθήκες, χρειάζεσαι καλύτερο ρούτερ και καλύτερο ασύρματο.
Επίσης σε περίπτωση που δεν είναι προφανές, όταν παίζεις πρέπει να κλείνεις προγράμματα κατεβάσματος όπως torrents, ή να βάλεις χαμηλά όρια. Με καλύτερο ρούτερ μπορείς να εφαρμόσεις και QoS.

----------


## Dtnan

Έχω και το smart με το πιατάκι. Και εκεί πάνω κάτω τα ίδια συμβαίνουν. Το QoS, το έχω δει σαν επιλογή στο smart, αλλά τι είναι; Δηλαδή αν έβαζα προληπτικά ένα stp ή ftp καλώδιο και όχι CCA, μπορεί να έχω καλύτερη μόνωση και ποιότητα σύνδεσης; Κατά τα άλλα η γραμμή από θέμα συνδεσμολογίας χρωματικά και με τα κλιψάκια μέσα έξω σας φαίνεται καλή; Το κλείδωμα επίσης στη περίπτωση μου κατόπιν αιτήματός μου στο 13788, γίνεται από τα κεντρικά της cosmote ή το στέλνουν σε τοπικό συνεργείο και το κάνουν από εδώ, αλλά απομακρυσμένα; Γνωρίζω, πως γίνεται και από τις δύο πλευρές, αλλά δεν γνωρίζω την παραπάνω λεπτομέρεια, σε περίπτωση πάντα μη βλάβης και κατόπιν αιτήματος πελάτη. Επίσης, έχει κάποια διαφορά, αν ζητήσω ελεύθερο 27άρι προφίλ, από το να ζητήσω να κλειδώνει 27 η γραμμή; Αν ναι, υπάρχει ξεχωριστή συστημική εντολή από τους τεχνικούς, να το αφήσουν ελεύθερο απομακρυσμένα η μή;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## God

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους πιο ειδικούς γιατί διαβάζοντας το θέμα μπερδεύτηκα.

Ανακαινίζω ένα σπίτι που πήρα, δεν έχω ακόμη σύνδεση. Αλλάζω όμως όλα τα ηλεκτρικά και καλώδια, μαζί και του τηλεφώνου. Το τηλέφωνο έχει μία μόνο πρίζα μέσα στο σπίτι και όλο το καλώδιο περνάει μέσα σε σπιράλ/σωλήνες, δεν είναι εκτεθιμένο πουθενά. Ο ηλεκτρολόγος μου πέρασε καλώδιο F/UTP Cat 5e αντί για τηλεφωνικό από το μπουάτ του ΟΤΕ ως την πρίζα (είναι περίπου 15-20 μέτρα). Περνάει στο ίδιο σπιράλ μαζί με άλλα δύο ίδια καλώδια που θα χρησιμοποιηθούν σαν δικτύου, θα βάλω κάμερα και θυροτηλέφωνο κοντά στην είσοδο.

Παίζει το F/UTP Cat 5e σε χρήση τηλεφωνικού να μου κάνει "ζημιά" στην ταχύτητα του internet? Αξίζει να το ξηλώσω και να φέρω άλλον να περάσει A02YS(ST)2Y;

----------


## sweet dreams

> Αλλάζω όμως όλα τα ηλεκτρικά και καλώδια, μαζί και του τηλεφώνου.


Aφού τα αλλάζεις όλα κάνε μια μελέτη, αν σε παίρνει οικονομικά, για δομημένη.
Πρίζες δικτύου σε όλους τους χώρους(PC, TV, κ.λ.π.) και πρόβλεψη για AP.

Kατά τα άλλα,
αφού είναι προστατευμένο το καλώδιο δεν έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## God

> Aφού τα αλλάζεις όλα κάνε μια μελέτη, αν σε παίρνει οικονομικά, για δομημένη.
> Πρίζες δικτύου σε όλους τους χώρους(PC, TV, κ.λ.π.) και πρόβλεψη για AP.
> 
> Kατά τα άλλα,
> αφού είναι προστατευμένο το καλώδιο δεν έχει πρόβλημα.


Έτσι (περίπου) έχω κάνει. Πρίζες δικτύου σε όλα τα δωμάτια που καταλήγουν σε ένα switch κοντά στην πρίζα τηλεφώνου. 
Η λογική μου ήταν να μπει μία πρίζα τηλεφώνου, να μπει εκεί το router και ένα τηλέφωνο (με διαχωριστή φυσικά) και μετά από το router να δώσω στο switch, που θα καλύπτει όλο το σπίτι.

Απλά ο ηλεκτρολόγος πέρασε το ίδιο F/UTP καλώδιο που έβαλε σε όλο το σπίτι και για το τηλέφωνο μέχρι το κουτί του ΟΤΕ αντί τηλεφωνικού καλωδίου. Κατά τύχη έπεσα στο θέμα εδώ και αγχώθηκα λίγο.

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.  :Smile:

----------


## sweet dreams

F/UTP δεν χρειαζόταν, απλά καλύτερα να έβαζε CAT 6 από 5e.
Mιλάω για όλη την εγκατάσταση.

----------


## God

> F/UTP δεν χρειαζόταν, απλά καλύτερα να έβαζε CAT 6 από 5e.
> Mιλάω για όλη την εγκατάσταση.


Όπως φαντάζομαι, αυτό είχε πρόχειρο, αυτό έβαλε... :Sad:

----------


## sweet dreams

Στην παρούσα φάση δεν έχεις πρόβλημα και με το 5e, απλά το CAT 6 είναι πιο future proof από την στιγμή που γίνεται μια μόνιμη εγκατάσταση.

----------


## minas

> Όπως φαντάζομαι, αυτό είχε πρόχειρο, αυτό έβαλε...


Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να προβληματίζεσαι, για μικρές αποστάσεις ακόμη και 10G μπορείς να περάσεις από αυτό.
Απλά δεν είναι η βέλτιστη επιλογή το 2022  :Smile:

----------


## sweet dreams

> ακόμη και 10G μπορείς να περάσεις από αυτό.


Ο συμφορουμίτης έχει CAT 5e που πάει μέχρι 1Gbps.

Το CAT 6 πάει μέχρι 10Gbps και με περιορισμό τα 55 μέτρα.




> The more popular CAT5 wire was later on replaced by the CAT5e specification which provides improved crosstalk specification, allowing it to support speeds of *up to 1Gbps*. CAT5e is the most widely used cabling specification world-wide and unlike the category cables that follow, is very forgiving when the cable termination and deployment guidelines are not met.
> 
> *CAT6 wire was originally designed to support gigabit Ethernet*, although there are standards that will allow gigabit transmission over CAT5e wire.. It is similar to CAT5e wire, but contains a physical separator between the four pairs to further reduce electromagnetic interference. CAT6 is able to support speeds of 1Gbps for lengths of up to 100 meters, and 10Gbps is also supported for lengths of up to 55 meters.


https://www.firewall.cx/networking-t...bling-utp.html

----------


## ThReSh

> Ο συμφορουμίτης έχει CAT 5e που πάει μέχρι 1Gbps.


Γιατί θυμάμαι ότι το Cat5e πάει 2.5Gbps 100m με το 2.5GBASE-T?

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Γιατί θυμάμαι ότι το Cat5e πάει 2.5Gbps 100m με το 2.5GBASE-T?


Λόγω ηλικίας ..  :Razz:

----------


## sweet dreams

Oι ίδιες οι εταιρίες στις προδιαγραφές/εφαρμογές το δίνουν για 1Gbps.
π.χ.
PANDUIT
• Ethernet 10BASE-T, 100BASE-T (Fast Ethernet), and 1000BASE-T (Gigabit Ethernet)

----------


## BlueChris

Επειδή το λέτε, έβαλα 10μετρο cat5e κούκου από το Πλαίσιο που είχα εύκαιρο στο server room μεταξύ ενός esxi και του switch και λειτουργεί 10gbit μια χαρά.

Για μικρές αποστάσεις παίζει και από ότι βλέπω στο νετ πάει και παραπάνω μέτρα.

----------


## ThReSh

> Για μικρές αποστάσεις παίζει και από ότι βλέπω στο νετ πάει και παραπάνω μέτρα.


https://www.iol.unh.edu/news/2017/03...-and-use-cases

Με τα νεότερα 2.5 και 5GBASE-T  το cat5e δουλεύει στο 1ο μέχρι 100m και το cat6 στο 2ο επίσης μέχρι 100m.

----------


## sweet dreams

Οπότε παίρνουμε ότι γουστάρουμε και είμαστε όλοι ευχαριστημένοι.  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -



Off Topic


		Υ.Γ. 
Είχα σπαστεί κάποια φορά με κάτι που γραφόταν για τα καλώδια και είχα πει ότι μπορείς να συγχρονίσεις και με σύρμα για μπουγάδα, εννοείται ότι το είχα πει γιατί το είχα δοκιμάσει.
Επίσης είχα συνδέσει 3 μέτρα ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο με φις RJ45(είχα βάλει UTP στα φις και μετά το μάτισα με το ηλεκτρολογικό) και είχα δίκτυο.
Μετά από αυτά λοιπόν λέω να σταματήσω να απαντάω σε ερωτήσεις και να λέω ένα φιλοσοφημένο,
<<φιλαράκι συμφορουμίτη που ρωτάς, πάρε ότι σου κάνει κέφι και κάνε ότι γουστάρεις ναούμ(να πούμε)..................>> :Razz: 

Με αγάπη
 :hello:

----------


## jkarabas

> Aφού τα αλλάζεις όλα κάνε μια μελέτη, αν σε παίρνει οικονομικά, για δομημένη.
> Πρίζες δικτύου σε όλους τους χώρους(PC, TV, κ.λ.π.) και πρόβλεψη για AP.


 :One thumb up:  Σωστός ότι καλύτερο!!!

- - - Updated - - -




> Οπότε παίρνουμε ότι γουστάρουμε και είμαστε όλοι ευχαριστημένοι.


 :ROFL:  Στο τέλος πάντα εκεί καταλήγουν τα πράγματα στους περισσότερους.

----------


## Wizard270

> Oι ίδιες οι εταιρίες στις προδιαγραφές/εφαρμογές το δίνουν για 1Gbps.
> π.χ.
> PANDUIT
> • Ethernet 10BASE-T, 100BASE-T (Fast Ethernet), and 1000BASE-T (Gigabit Ethernet)


Το PANDUIT Cat6 γιατί όμως αναφέρει "Ethernet 10BASE-T, 100BASE-T (Fast Ethernet), and 1000BASE-T (Gigabit Ethernet)" και δεν κάνει καθόλου αναφορά για 10GBASE-T (10 Gigabit Ethernet) έστω για μικρή απόσταση; Θεωρείται αυτονόητο ή απλά δεν το έχει δοκιμάσει;

----------


## ChriZ

Το ότι δουλεύει κάτι υπό συνθήκες δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι μέσα στις προδιαγραφές του.
Και γω χτες ανέφερα σε άλλο θέμα ότι παίζει και στο 10G
(Το είχα δοκιμάσει παλιότερα, όχι 10μ που αναφέρει ο *@BlueChris* πιο πάνω. Νομίζω 2 ή 3μέτρα καλώδιο είχα δοκιμάσει)
Αλλά αν πάω να το κάνω και έχω θέματα, δεν μπορώ να γκρινιάξω, γιατί όπως είπα κάνω χρήση εκτός προδιαγραφών

----------


## sweet dreams

> Το PANDUIT Cat6 γιατί όμως αναφέρει "Ethernet 10BASE-T, 100BASE-T (Fast Ethernet), and 1000BASE-T (Gigabit Ethernet)" και δεν κάνει καθόλου αναφορά για 10GBASE-T (10 Gigabit Ethernet) έστω για μικρή απόσταση; Θεωρείται αυτονόητο ή απλά δεν το έχει δοκιμάσει;


Γιατί οι στάνταρ προδιαγραφές που αναφέρονται παντού είναι τα 100 μέτρα, το CAT 6, *όπως λένε τα site και όχι εγώ με δικές μου δοκιμές*, μπορεί να πάει 10Gbps μέχρι τα 55 μέτρα.



> and 10Gbps is also supported for lengths of up to 55 meters.


Επαναλαμβάνω ότι το λέει το site το συγκεκριμένο και πολλά άλλα που δεν έχω όρεξη να ανεβάζω.
Όπως επίσης λένε και το έχω γράψει σε προηγούμενο post,



> *CAT6 wire was originally designed to support gigabit Ethernet,*


Σε συνθήκες εργαστηρίου, σε δοκιμές με ειδικές προδιαγραφές και πρότυπα και με συγκεκριμένης ποιότητας καλώδια μπορεί να πετύχουν και 25000000000000000000000Gbps,
προσωπικά εμένα σαν καταναλωτή με αφήνει παγερά αδιάφορο και θα κοιτάξω τι μπορώ να πάρω από το εμπόριο και τι προδιαγραφές μου δίνει ο κατασκευαστής του συγκεκριμένου καλωδίου.

Κατά τα άλλα,
<<φιλαράκι συμφορουμίτη που ρωτάς, πάρε ότι σου κάνει κέφι και κάνε ότι γουστάρεις ναούμ(να πούμε)..................>>

----------


## Wizard270

> Γιατί οι στάνταρ προδιαγραφές που αναφέρονται παντού είναι τα 100 μέτρα.


Κατανοητό  :Smile: 




> Κατά τα άλλα,
> <<φιλαράκι συμφορουμίτη που ρωτάς, πάρε ότι σου κάνει κέφι και κάνε ότι γουστάρεις ναούμ(να πούμε)..................>>


sweet dreams, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, το Panduit Cat6 έχω ήδη και χρησιμοποιώ, απλά δεν ήξερα ότι το στάνταρ είναι τα 100 μέτρα, οπότε σε αυτό πρέπει να αναφέρονται οι κατασκευαστές  :One thumb up:

----------


## minas

> Ο συμφορουμίτης έχει CAT 5e που πάει μέχρι 1Gbps.
> 
> Το CAT 6 πάει μέχρι 10Gbps και με περιορισμό τα 55 μέτρα.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.firewall.cx/networking-t...bling-utp.html


Σου αρέσει να γίνεσαι απόλυτος, και δεν είναι πάντα καλό.
Αυτό που είπα ισχύει ακριβώς όπως το είπα, με πλήρη γνώση του τι λέω. Αλίμονο να χρειαζόταν να επικαλεστεί κάποιος τις πιστοποιήσεις καλωδίων που ο ίδιος έχω επικαλεστεί τόσες φορές εδώ.

Τι θα πρότεινες σε αυτόν που μόλις του πέρασαν το καλώδιο; Να το ξηλώσει γιατί δεν είναι πιστοποιημένο για 10G; Μια χαρά είναι το καλώδιο για τις ανάγκες του, μέχρι να μην είναι.

----------


## sweet dreams

https://www.panduit.com/content/dam/.../102199908.pdfhttps://www.panduit.com/content/dam/.../102199908.pdf


> sweet dreams, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, το Panduit Cat6 έχω ήδη και χρησιμοποιώ, απλά δεν ήξερα ότι το στάνταρ είναι τα 100 μέτρα, οπότε σε αυτό πρέπει να αναφέρονται οι κατασκευαστές


Όπως κατάλαβες το έβαλα από κάτω απλά για να κάνουμε και λίγο πλάκα μεταξύ μας.  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Σου αρέσει να γίνεσαι απόλυτος, και δεν είναι πάντα καλό.
> Αυτό που είπα ισχύει ακριβώς όπως το είπα, με πλήρη γνώση του τι λέω. Αλίμονο να χρειαζόταν να επικαλεστεί κάποιος τις πιστοποιήσεις καλωδίων που ο ίδιος έχω επικαλεστεί τόσες φορές εδώ.
> 
> Τι θα πρότεινες σε αυτόν που μόλις του πέρασαν το καλώδιο; Να το ξηλώσει γιατί δεν είναι πιστοποιημένο για 10G; Μια χαρά είναι το καλώδιο για τις ανάγκες του, μέχρι να μην είναι.


Αν με το "απόλυτος" εννοείς ότι δεν μου αρέσει να μπερδεύω τα πράγματα με προσωπικές εκτιμήσεις και "μετρήσεις", ναι, τότε είμαι απόλυτος.
Αν βρεις κάποιον κατασκευαστή να γράφει στις προδιαγραφές του καλωδίου UTP CAT5e ότι θα περάσουν 10Gbps για 100 μέτρα, που είναι οι διεθνείς προδιαγραφές, τότε θα πρέπει να μας το ανεβάσεις για να το δούμε κι' εμείς.

Κατά τα άλλα, μπορώ να σε παραπέμψω σ' αυτά που έγραψα στο post #590
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...13#post7321613 




> Τι θα πρότεινες σε αυτόν που μόλις του πέρασαν το καλώδιο;


To τι είπα στον συμφορουμίτη μπορείς να το διαβάσεις στο post #582
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...87#post7321387
Πέρα από αυτό, 
το τί θα προτείνω εγώ δεν αποτελεί και θέσφατο ή Άγιο Ευαγγέλιο που θα πρέπει να τηρηθεί κατά γράμμα, λέω την άποψή μου και ο καθένας ας κάνει ότι τον φωτίσει ο Θεός ή ο Αλλάχ.

Κατά τα άλλα,
ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να γράψει ότι θέλει και ειλικρινά έχω βαρεθεί όλο αυτό το σκηνικό της αντιπαράθεσης για ψύλλου πήδημα.
Η προσπάθεια μου είναι να μην μπερδεύουμε τους συμφορουμίτες με αντιφατικές πληροφορίες που στηρίζονται σε δικές μας δοκιμές και όχι σε ότι λέει ο κάθε κατασκευαστής.
Από κει και πέρα ας κάνει ο άλλος δομημένη καλωδίωση και με *CAT 0*, δεν θα το βάλω και μαράζι.

- - - Updated - - -




> sweet dreams, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, το Panduit Cat6 έχω ήδη και χρησιμοποιώ, απλά δεν ήξερα ότι το στάνταρ είναι τα 100 μέτρα, οπότε σε αυτό πρέπει να αναφέρονται οι κατασκευαστές


Πιο αναλυτικά



> Both CAT5e and CAT6 offer lengths of up to 100 m per network segment. The maximum achievable speeds will never be met beyond this length. This can result in a slow or failing connection, or even no connection at all. If it is required to cover distances longer than 100 m, the signal can be amplified with repeaters or switches.
> 
> When used for 10GBASE-T, the maximum length of a CAT6 cable reduces to 55 m. After this distance the rate drops to 1GBASE-T. To be able to run 10GBASE-T over the full 100 m, it is advised to use CAT6A also called Augmented Category 6 cable.


https://www.blackbox.co.uk/gb-gb/pag...egory-5e-And-6

Δηλαδή πιστοποιημένο για 10GBASE-T είναι το CAT6A και το γράφουν και οι προδιαγραφές των κατασκευαστών.
PANDUIT Category 6A UTP Copper Cable

----------


## minas

Με το απόλυτος εννοώ ότι ξεκινάς αντιπαράθεση για ψύλλου πήδημα, αυτό που δηλώνεις ότι έχεις βαρεθεί.
Εκτός εάν δεν παρατηρείς το οξύμωρο ότι του έχουμε δώσει πρακτικά την ίδια απάντηση, απλά εσύ έχεις φύγει σε μία εφαπτόμενη για την ιερότητα των προτύπων.
Είμαστε εδώ ακριβώς για να λέμε και τις δικές μας δοκιμές. Τα πρότυπα είναι διαθέσιμα σε όλους και πάντα από εκεί ξεκινάμε και εκεί τελειώνουμε - δεν τα κάνουμε μόνο copy/paste.
Όμως η πραγματική εμπειρία (δική μας και άλλων) έχει και αυτή την αξία της, εφόσον η διάκριση είναι σαφής, ειδικά αφού σε καμία εγκατάσταση οι συνθήκες δεν είναι ιδανικές.
Εκτός εάν πραγματικά πιστεύεις ότι δεν μπορεί να περάσει 10G πάνω από μικρές αποστάσεις cat5e, οπότε έμαθες και κάτι σήμερα  :Wink:

----------


## sweet dreams

Off Topic





> Με το απόλυτος εννοώ ότι ξεκινάς αντιπαράθεση για ψύλλου πήδημα, αυτό που δηλώνεις ότι έχεις βαρεθεί.
> Εκτός εάν δεν παρατηρείς το οξύμωρο ότι του έχουμε δώσει πρακτικά την ίδια απάντηση, απλά εσύ έχεις φύγει σε μία εφαπτόμενη για την ιερότητα των προτύπων.
> Είμαστε εδώ ακριβώς για να λέμε και τις δικές μας δοκιμές. Τα πρότυπα είναι διαθέσιμα σε όλους και πάντα από εκεί ξεκινάμε και εκεί τελειώνουμε - δεν τα κάνουμε μόνο copy/paste.
> Όμως η πραγματική εμπειρία (δική μας και άλλων) έχει και αυτή την αξία της, εφόσον η διάκριση είναι σαφής, ειδικά αφού σε καμία εγκατάσταση οι συνθήκες δεν είναι ιδανικές.
> Εκτός εάν πραγματικά πιστεύεις ότι δεν μπορεί να περάσει 10G πάνω από μικρές αποστάσεις cat5e, οπότε έμαθες και κάτι σήμερα


Έχεις δίκαιο,
κανονικά θα πρέπει να γράφουμε στα @α@αρια μας όλα όσα έχουμε μάθει στα σχολεία που πήγαμε και ότι άλλο λένε οι ίδιοι οι κατασκευαστές και να λέμε τα δικά μας.

Στον επόμενο που θα με ρωτήσει για καλώδιο τηλεφωνικής γραμμής θα του πω να βάλει σύρμα μπουγάδας, *σε μένα δούλεψε μια χαρά.*
Επίσης για δομημένη καλωδίωση θα τον παραπέμπω στους πιστοποιημένους δοκιμαστές του Forum που μας έμαθαν ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε και πράγματα πέραν των προδιαγραφών των κατασκευαστών, οπότε δεν υπάρχει και λόγος να διαβάζουμε τις βλακείες που γράφουν αφού εμείς τα ξέρουμε καλύτερα.
Ζήτω η δομημένη καλωδίωση με UTP CAT 0.

Υ.Γ.
Βαριέμαι να συνεχίσω τα ίδια και τα ίδια και το ίδιο έχουν βαρεθεί και οι συμφορουμίτες.
Aπό κει και πέρα σε τέτοια θέματα που έχουν να κάνουν με προδιαγραφές και όχι με προσωπικές εκτιμήσεις και δοκιμές, εγώ θα συνεχίσω να μιλάω βάσει προδιαγραφών και να ανεβάζω Link που το πιστοποιούν.
Αν θέλεις κάτι επιπλέον, χωρίς πρόβλημα μέσω P.M.

----------


## minas

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Έχεις δίκαιο,
> κανονικά θα πρέπει να γράφουμε στα @α@αρια μας όλα όσα έχουμε μάθει στα σχολεία που πήγαμε και ότι άλλο λένε οι ίδιοι οι κατασκευαστές και να λέμε τα δικά μας.
> 
> Στον επόμενο που θα με ρωτήσει για καλώδιο τηλεφωνικής γραμμής θα του πω να βάλει σύρμα μπουγάδας, *σε μένα δούλεψε μια χαρά.*
> ...


Πάλι λες ψέματα ότι βαριέσαι, γιατί εσύ το συνεχίζεις.
Εάν θέλω κάτι, είναι να σταματήσεις να κάνεις εμένα quote όταν απαντάς στον αχυράνθρωπο που φτιάχνεις.
Το δίλημμα που περιγράφεις δεν υφίσταται στον πραγματικό κόσμο.
Υπάρχουν πραγματικές εγκαταστάσεις με χιλιόμετρα legacy καλωδίων που δεν είναι εφικτό να αντικατασταθούν, και παρότι δεν έχουν κατασκευαστεί για αυτό, περνάνε *πιστοποιημένες μετρήσεις* εξασθένησης, χρονισμών και δεκάδων άλλων παραμέτρων, με όργανα χιλιάδων ευρώ που *δεν γνωρίζουν το είδος του καλωδίου* που μετράνε.
Υπάρχουν και καλώδια cat5e που συμπεριφέρονται καλύτερα από cat6, απλά δεν πιστοποιήθηκαν ως τέτοια - η ταμπέλα δεν είναι το μόνο που καθορίζει την απόδοση του καλωδίου και δεν κάνεις σε κανέναν χάρη εάν αυτό ισχυρίζεσαι.

----------


## sweet dreams

Το κάνεις όλο και χειρότερο με χαρακτηρισμούς και επιθετική συμπεριφορά, 
να ευχηθώ και εις ανώτερα.

Κατά τα άλλα, συνεχίζεις την παραπληροφόρηση.

----------


## minas

> Το κάνεις όλο και χειρότερο με χαρακτηρισμούς και επιθετική συμπεριφορά, 
> να ευχηθώ και εις ανώτερα.
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα, συνεχίζεις την παραπληροφόρηση.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXxMAvhj2Xc

----------


## sweet dreams

Όλο και χειρότερα και χωρίς σοβαρότητα.
Δεν πειράζει, θα συνεχίσω να σε διορθώνω όταν θα λες ανακρίβειες και ειδικά πάνω σε τεχνικά θέματα.
Οι τεχνικοί κινούμαστε πάντα βάσει προδιαγραφών και οδηγιών των κατασκευαστών.
Εσύ μέσα σε τεχνολογικό Forum ήρθες για να υποστηρίξεις το αντίθετο. 
Σου έκανα μια διόρθωση πάνω στην ανακρίβεια που έγραψες και δημιούργησες όλο αυτό το σκηνικό και με τέτοια απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά, ΟΚ, οι αναγνώστες έχουν καταλάβει αρκετά.

----------


## sdikr

Εντάξει, αρκετά

----------


## minas

> Όλο και χειρότερα και χωρίς σοβαρότητα.
> Δεν πειράζει, θα συνεχίσω να σε διορθώνω όταν θα λες ανακρίβειες και ειδικά πάνω σε τεχνικά θέματα.
> Οι τεχνικοί κινούμαστε πάντα βάσει προδιαγραφών και οδηγιών των κατασκευαστών.
> Εσύ μέσα σε τεχνολογικό Forum ήρθες για να υποστηρίξεις το αντίθετο. 
> Σου έκανα μια διόρθωση πάνω στην ανακρίβεια που έγραψες και δημιούργησες όλο αυτό το σκηνικό και με τέτοια απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά, ΟΚ, οι αναγνώστες έχουν καταλάβει αρκετά.


Σε αντίθεση με εσένα, αναγνωρίζω τη γελοιότητα αυτού που συμμετέχουμε, και προσωπικά θα έσβηνα όλα τα δικά μου και δικά σου μηνύματα.
Δεν ανέχομαι όμως τα νταηλίκια, και δεν ανέχομαι κάποιος να θεωρεί ότι έχει δίκιο επειδή φωνάζει πιο δυνατά.
Επειδή δεν μπορείς να διορθώσεις κάτι που είπα, διορθώνεις τον φανταστικό σου συνομιλητή.
Εάν ισχυρίζεσαι ότι δεν μπορεί να περάσει μετρημένο με όργανο πιστοποίησης 10GBase-T πάνω από μικρό μήκος καλώδιο πιστοποιημένο ως cat5e, αποδεδειγμένα ΜΕ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕΙΣ κάνεις λάθος.
Για το ποιος το ξεκίνησε, ας κρίνουν όσοι δυστυχώς μας διαβάζουν...

----------


## sweet dreams

> Επειδή δεν μπορείς να διορθώσεις κάτι που είπα, διορθώνεις τον φανταστικό σου συνομιλητή.


Τα ίδια και τα ίδια επειδή τα έκανες μαντάρα.




> Εάν ισχυρίζεσαι ότι δεν μπορεί να περάσει μετρημένο με όργανο πιστοποίησης 10GBase-T πάνω από μικρό μήκος καλώδιο πιστοποιημένο ως cat5e, αποδεδειγμένα ΜΕ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕΙΣ κάνεις λάθος.


Δεν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν κάποιον που κάνει δομημένη καλωδίωση αυτός ο ισχυρισμός, δεν πάει να περνάνε και 100 εκατομμύρια Gbps.
Θα κοιτάξει να βάλει στην εγκατάσταση του πιστοποιημένα καλώδια από τους κατασκευαστές και όχι τι θα του πεις εσύ που έκανες δοκιμή στο σπίτι.
Εσύ συνέχισε να του λες τι πειράματα έκανες στο σπίτι σου για να υπερασπιστείς αυτό που είπες.
Αυτό το τόσο απλό μπορείς να το καταλάβεις ή θα πρέπει να το αναλύσουμε περισσότερο??

----------


## BlueChris

Νομίζω πως έχει γίνει παρεξήγηση χωρίς λόγο.. ... άλλο το ότι ένα καλώδιο σε κάποιες καταστάσεις να μπορεί να αντέξει κάτι παραπάνω όπως είπα και εγώ χτες με τη δοκιμή που έκανα και άλλο τι πρέπει να κάνεις όταν φτιάχνεις καλωδίωση όπου εκεί πας με το γράμμα του νόμου. 
Όλοι δίκιο έχετε. Να πω και ένα παράδειγμα.. είμαι ΙΤ σε μια εταιρία με γραφεία σε 2 ορόφους με τα πάντα σε Cat5E και με patch panel 5e (πλην ότι καινούργιο φτιάχτηκε) .. ε όταν ήρθαμε εδώ έπρεπε να δουλέψουμε συν ότι ήταν πολύ δύσκολο να αλλαχτούν όλα οπότε και δεν προλαβαίναμε να αλλάξουμε αλλά μου εμφανίστηκαν προβλήματα σε κάποιες πρίζες γιατί όχι μόνο ήταν 5e αλλά και πολύς κακής ποιότητας και κατέβαινε στο server room η περισσότερη καλωδίωση παρέα με τρελές γραμμές ρεύματος δίπλα.... όσα μπόρεσα τα αντικατέστησα σιγά σιγά που μου έκαναν νούμερα (πχ κατακαλόκαιρο κάποια pc δεν είχαν δίκτυο... το HP switch τα πέταγε τα τερματικά και έλεγε τη γραμμή offline)... 

Για το φίλο τώρα παραπάνω, γνώμη μου είναι αν έχει κέφι και όρεξη μπορεί να αλλάξει το καλώδιο με σωστό για μελλοντική χρήση αλλά μπορεί και να μείνει έτσι και αν του παραστεί μόνο ανάγκη το αλλάζει.

----------


## sweet dreams

> και άλλο τι πρέπει να κάνεις όταν φτιάχνεις καλωδίωση όπου εκεί πας με το γράμμα του νόμου.


Για την δομημένη καλωδίωση συμφορουμίτη μιλούσαμε και όχι τι δοκιμές έχει κάνει ο ένας και ο άλλος.
Για δοκιμές έγραψα κι' εγώ τι κουφαμάρες έχω κάνει, όταν με ρωτήσει κάποιος θα του πω τις κουφαμάρες μου??

Αν βγει κάποιος και ρωτήσει για την καλωδίωση του αν είναι σωστή, εσύ προσωπικά θα του πεις τι πειράματα έχεις κάνει ή ποιες είναι οι οι σωστές προδιαγραφές και οι οδηγίες των κατασκευαστών ώστε να μην έχει προβλήματα??

Άντε να βγω να πω κι' εγώ ότι έβαλα 10 πόντους CAT 5e και πέρασα 100Gbps, ενδιαφέρει κανέναν και ειδικά κάποιον που ρωτάει για την δομημένη καλωδίωση του??

----------


## lion75

Καλησπέρα, 2 ερωτήσεις:

1. Τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ μου είπε ότι πλέον τα καινούρια εναέρια έχουν διάμετρο 0,4mm. Αυτό σημαίνει διατομή 0,51mm2 και επομένως το PET UTP που πωλείται στα καταστήματα θα έχει το ίδιο πάχος (ίδια διάμετρο). Ισχύει αυτό που μου είπε; Επιμένει να βάλω PET UTP. Η απόσταση είναι 30μ από το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ μέχρι το σπίτι. Καταλαβαίνω ότι η απόστααη είναι μικρή, και επομένως έχει μικρή σημασία, αλλά προτιμώ να βάλω το σωστό καλώδιο.
2. Υπάρχει κάποιο κατάστημα που να πουλά  PET τηλεφωνικό με τη σωστή διατομή (0,6mm2); Αυτό που έχει ο  kafkas είναι 0,6mm δηλαδή διατομή 0,28mm2.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## sweet dreams

Αν το καλώδιο θα καταπονείται και θα βρέχεται καλύτερα να βάλεις τηλεφωνικό, έχει πολύ πιο ανθεκτική μόνωση από το PET UTP, αλλιώς βάλε UTP.

https://www.technomat-shop.com/el/pr...81%CE%B5%CF%84

- - - Updated - - -




> διάμετρο 0,4mm. Αυτό σημαίνει διατομή 0,51mm2


Κατά τα άλλα,

----------


## lion75

> Αν το καλώδιο θα καταπονείται και θα βρέχεται καλύτερα να βάλεις τηλεφωνικό, έχει πολύ πιο ανθεκτική μόνωση από το PET UTP, αλλιώς βάλε UTP.
> 
> https://www.technomat-shop.com/el/pr...81%CE%B5%CF%84
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα,


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

Ναι δικό μου λάθος στη μετατροπή.
Τελικά γνωρίζουμε αν τα νέα εναέρια καλώδια έχουν όντως διάμετρο 0,4; Μήπως είναι η διατομή 0,4, δηλαδή 0,7 η διάμετρος;

----------


## sweet dreams

Μην παίρνεις όλα όσα λένε οι τεχνικοί τοις μετρητοίς γιατί έχουμε τεχνικούς και "τεχνικούς".

Tα καλώδια που χρησιμοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχουν συγκεκριμένη διάμετρο για όλο το δίκτυο, αλλά διαφέρουν ανάλογα την απόσταση, το σύνολο των ζευγών, την μόνωση, κ.λ.π.
Eιδικά για την τελική σύνδεση προς τον συνδρομητή οι προδιαγραφές λένε για διάμετρο 0.6mm.
Παρακάτω βλέπουμε τις προδιαγραφές για τα αυτοστήρικτα(εναέρια).
 

http://www.alterenergy.gr/custom/egg...E%97%CE%94.pdf

Από την μετάβαση στην ευρυζωνική και μετά τα καταστήματα φέρνουν τηλεφωνικά με διάμετρο 0.6mm που αντιστοιχεί περίπου σε 23αρι UTP.

----------


## lion75

> Μην παίρνεις όλα όσα λένε οι τεχνικοί τοις μετρητοίς γιατί έχουμε τεχνικούς και "τεχνικούς".
> 
> Tα καλώδια που χρησιμοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχουν συγκεκριμένη διάμετρο για όλο το δίκτυο, αλλά διαφέρουν ανάλογα την απόσταση, το σύνολο των ζευγών, την μόνωση, κ.λ.π.
> Eιδικά για την τελική σύνδεση προς τον συνδρομητή οι προδιαγραφές λένε για διάμετρο 0.6mm.
> Παρακάτω βλέπουμε τις προδιαγραφές για τα αυτοστήρικτα(εναέρια).
>  
> 
> http://www.alterenergy.gr/custom/egg...E%97%CE%94.pdf
> 
> Από την μετάβαση στην ευρυζωνική και μετά τα καταστήματα φέρνουν τηλεφωνικά με διάμετρο 0.6mm που αντιστοιχεί περίπου σε 23αρι UTP.


Παρακάτω φαίνεται αυτό που τελικά έχουν βάλει:



δηλαδή διάμετρος 0,5mm.

Είδα και τα 2, PET UTP (0,51mm) και PET τηλεφωνικό (0,6mm) και μου αρέσει περισσότερο το τηλεφωνικό (φαίνεται πιο ανθεκτικό, πράγματι, και με μεγαλύτερη μόνωση),επομένως καταλήγω στο 2ο.

Έχω μόνο μια ερώτηση:

Βλέπω ότι οι τεχνικοί του OTE έχουν κάνει στην άκρη το μπλεντάζ (αν το λέω σωστά) και έχουν συνδέσει μόνο τα καλώδια με το δικό μου παλιό καλώδιο (στριφτά). Στο καινούριο που θα χρησιμοποιήσω, τι κάνω με το μπλεντάζ, τόσο στην ένωση των καλωδίων (σκέφτομαι να χρησιμοποιήσω Scotchlok) όσο και στο άλλο άκρο που θα καταλήξει στην πρίζα;

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

----------


## sweet dreams

> δηλαδή διάμετρος 0,5mm.


Αυτό τους είχε περισσέψει εκείνη την περίοδο στην αποθήκη.




> Βλέπω ότι οι τεχνικοί του OTE έχουν κάνει στην άκρη το μπλεντάζ (αν το λέω σωστά)


Το ίδιο θα κάνεις κι' εσύ, αφαιρείς στην άκρη την μόνωση και βάζεις μονωτική ώστε να μην έρθει κατά λάθος σε επαφή με κάποιο αγωγό.




> (σκέφτομαι να χρησιμοποιήσω Scotchlok)


Εννοείται ότι θα χρησιμοποιήσεις μόνο τέτοια.

- - - Updated - - -




> Παρακάτω φαίνεται αυτό που τελικά έχουν βάλει:


Aπό περιέργεια,
το άλλο είναι παροχή ρεύματος??

----------


## lion75

> Αυτό τους είχε περισσέψει εκείνη την περίοδο στην αποθήκη.
> 
> 
> Το ίδιο θα κάνεις κι' εσύ, αφαιρείς στην άκρη την μόνωση και βάζεις μονωτική ώστε να μην έρθει κατά λάθος σε επαφή με κάποιο αγωγό.
> 
> 
> Εννοείται ότι θα χρησιμοποιήσεις μόνο τέτοια.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. 
Όχι το άλλο είναι το δικό μου παλιό καλώδιο. Η σύνδεση γίνεται μέσα στο κουτάκι και μετά φεύγει το μαύρο κι έρχεται σπίτι.

----------


## sweet dreams

Δεν φαινόταν καλά και νόμισα μήπως είναι σωλήνας, εντάξει, μπαίνουν σε κουτί χαλύβδινο.

----------


## Pavlos k

Καλησπέρα.
Μένω σε μονοκατοικία. Πριν 2 χρόνια πέρασα καλώδιο από το κουτί του οτε μέχρι μέσα στην κεντρική πρίζα.
Το καλώδιο που πήρα ήταν utp cat5e μονόκλωνο, εξωτερικά ( 5 μέτρα) και εσωτερικά (10-13 μέτρα) το πέρασα μέσα από κανάλι καλωδίων το οποίο είναι κάτω από το σκέπαστρο που έχουμε στην σκάλες. Το μόνο σημείο που είναι ακάλυπτο το καλώδιο είναι εκεί που μπαίνει μέσα στο σπίτι (περίπου 30 εκατοστά) αλλά εκείνο το σημείο είναι ακριβώς κάτω από το σκέπαστρο οπότε δεν βρέχεται ούτε το βλέπει ο ήλιος. 
Λέτε με τα χρόνια να έχω πρόβλημα με το καλώδιο από θέμα φθοράς ή υγρασίας?
Έκανα σωστή επιλογή καλωδίου ή όχι?

----------


## sweet dreams

Η επιλογή δεν είναι σωστή, αφού δεν είναι εξωτερικού χώρου, αλλά αν είναι προστατευμένο και δεν το βλέπει και ο ήλιος δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.
Λες, 



> εκεί που μπαίνει μέσα στο σπίτι


τι εννοείς?? δεν έφτασε το κανάλι μέχρι εκεί??

Σε κάθε περίπτωση μπορείς σ' εκείνο το σημείο που είναι εκτεθειμένο να βάλεις λαστιχοταινία.

----------


## BlueChris

> Η επιλογή δεν είναι σωστή, αφού δεν είναι εξωτερικού χώρου, αλλά αν είναι προστατευμένο και δεν το βλέπει και ο ήλιος δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.
> Λες, 
> 
> τι εννοείς?? δεν έφτασε το κανάλι μέχρι εκεί??
> 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση μπορείς σ' εκείνο το σημείο που είναι εκτεθειμένο να βάλεις λαστιχοταινία.


Λοιπόν, επίσημα άλλαξε το nick από sweet dreams σε iso dreams  :Smile: 

Δεν το λέω για να σε πειράξω αλλά γιατί είσαι σαν τη φωνή της "σωστής" συνείδησης του φόρουμ.

----------


## sweet dreams

Off Topic





> Λοιπόν, επίσημα άλλαξε το nick από sweet dreams σε iso dreams 
> 
> Δεν το λέω για να σε πειράξω αλλά γιατί είσαι σαν τη φωνή της "σωστής" συνείδησης του φόρουμ.


Μην λες τέτοια Chris,
μπορεί να βρεθείς κι' εσύ στο μάτι του κυκλώνα, 
άσε να τα τραβάει ο προσβλητικός, ο αχαρακτήριστος, ο άσχετος, ο ειρωνικός, ο ξερόλας, ο άξεστος, ο έτσι, ο αλλιώς, ο αλλιώτικα, δηλαδή εγώ ο ΑΠΑΙΣΙΟΤΑΤΟΣ. 
Γι' αυτό άλλωστε υπάρχει κάτω από το nick το:



> Κατώτατο μέλος & εντελώς άσχετος χρήστης


και μάλιστα θα προσθέσω και τα υπόλοιπα που είπα πιο πάνω.

----------


## BlueChris

Πες ότι καπνίζεις κιόλας να δέσει το γλυκό  :Smile: 

Σοβαρά τώρα εγώ μαθαίνω τα σωστά από εσένα και άλλα παιδιά γιατί ως Έλληνες είμαστε λίγο της πατέντας που είμαι σίγουρος πως και εσύ έχεις κάνει αλλά online φυσικά δεν τα υποστηρίζεις.
Από εκεί και πέρα για μένα αν θες, πες αυτό που πρέπει και ξέρεις πως είναι το σωστό και άσε τους άλλους να λένε. Όσοι έχουν μυαλό καταλαβαίνουν.

----------


## sweet dreams

Off Topic





> Πες ότι καπνίζεις κιόλας να δέσει το γλυκό 
> 
> Σοβαρά τώρα εγώ μαθαίνω τα σωστά από εσένα και άλλα παιδιά γιατί ως Έλληνες είμαστε λίγο της πατέντας που είμαι σίγουρος πως και εσύ έχεις κάνει αλλά online φυσικά δεν τα υποστηρίζεις.
> Από εκεί και πέρα για μένα αν θες, πες αυτό που πρέπει και ξέρεις πως είναι το σωστό και άσε τους άλλους να λένε. Όσοι έχουν μυαλό καταλαβαίνουν.


Έχω αποθήκη 120 τμ με ότι εργαλείο φανταστείς μέσα και κολλητό με μηχανουργείο(τόρνους, όχι τόρνο, κ.λ.π.), σε αφήνω να φανταστείς τι έχουμε φτιάξει και φτιάχνουμε.
Δεν θα βγω όμως ποτέ σε forum να πω σε κάποιον που ρωτάει κάνε αυτό που έκανα εγώ με πατέντες και ιδιοκατασκευές και δεν τρέχει τίποτα.
Εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με την ζωή και την περιουσία του άλλου, δεν είναι να κάνουμε πλάκα μεταξύ μας.
Είμαι προσεκτικός και μερικές φορές απόλυτος σ' αυτά που λέω δημόσια και ενίοτε μπορεί να γίνομαι και δυσάρεστος αλλά τι να κάνουμε, έτσι είναι αυτά και το αποδέχομαι.

Υ.Γ. 
Να ζητήσω μια συγνώμη δημόσια από όλους τους συμφορουμίτες και αναγνώστες που αναγκάστηκαν να διαβάσουν αυτό το off-topic post και ευχαριστώ ιδιαίτερα και τον Chris.
Πιστεύω ότι μετά από 10 σχεδόν χρόνια εδώ μέσα θα καταλάβετε το γιατί αναγκάστηκα να το κάνω.
Συνεχίζουμε να βοηθάμε ο ένας τον άλλον και να περνάμε καλά.  :Smile:

----------


## Pavlos k

> Η επιλογή δεν είναι σωστή, αφού δεν είναι εξωτερικού χώρου, αλλά αν είναι προστατευμένο και δεν το βλέπει και ο ήλιος δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.
> Λες, 
> 
> τι εννοείς?? δεν έφτασε το κανάλι μέχρι εκεί??
> 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση μπορείς σ' εκείνο το σημείο που είναι εκτεθειμένο να βάλεις λαστιχοταινία.


Υπάρχει ένα σημείο (30εκατοστά περίπου) που δεν μπόρεσα να βάλω κανάλι επειδή είναι έχει και άλλα πράγματα εκεί, την κολόνα απο το υπόστεγο κτλ. αλλά όπως είπα δεν βρέχεται ούτε το βλέπει ο ήλιος, είναι τέρμα μέσα γωνία.  Στο σημείο που μπαίνει το καλώδιο μέσα στο κουτάκι του οτε (και αυτό κάτω απο το υπόστεγο) έβαλα για ενίσχυση ένα σωληνάκι μαύρο, πως είναι τα θερμοσυστελόμενα κάτι παρόμοιο, το είχα πάρει από ένα κατάστημα με ηλεκτρολογικά, μακαρόνι νομίζω μου το είχε πει.
Θα αγοράσω μια τέτοια ταινία και θα το τυλίξω αν είναι.

----------


## sweet dreams

Aν του έχεις βάλει και θερμοσυστελλόμενο απ' έξω δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## Pavlos k

> Aν του έχεις βάλει και θερμοσυστελλόμενο απ' έξω δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.


Κάτι τέτοιο έβαλα https://www.stathisnet.gr/makaroni-1...uro-cb-600-cyg , δεν είναι θερμοσυστελλόμενο, και το έβαλα μόνο στο σημείο που είναι το κουτάκι του οτε, το υπόλοιπο καλώδιο πάει μέσα σε κανάλι και όπως είπα έχω ένα κενό που δεν μπόρεσα να βάλω κανάλι και έκανα την χαζομάρα που δεν έβαλα το ίδιο μακάρι και εκεί, αλλά το καλό είναι οτι βρίσκεται τέρμα μέσα γωνία.

----------


## sweet dreams

Kι' αυτό εντάξει είναι.

----------


## BlueChris

Να θυμηθώ να βγάλω μια φωτογραφία από την οπτική που μου έρχεται στο εργοστάσιο που έρχεται με μια πορτοκάλι σωλήνα σαν νερού. Πριν 2 χρόνια από συστολές κλπ βγήκε από το κουτί οπότε εμφανίστηκαν οι οπτικές. 
Τους πήρα τηλ και ήρθε ο εργολάβος και καλά και το έφτιαξε αλλά δεν ήμουν εκεί. Ο τύπος έβαλε σπιράλ πλαστικό το οποίο πλέον μετά από 2 χρόνια το έχει κάψει ο ήλιος. Η σωλήνα είναι οκ αλλά πρέπει να βάλω κάτι μόνος μου.

----------


## sweet dreams

Αν είναι απλός προστασίας χαλάει, θα πρέπει να βάλεις Κουβίδη βαρέως τύπου.
Εννοείται ότι υπάρχουν και ευθείες, καμπύλες, μούφες, στηρίγματα, κ.λ.π. στην ίδια κατηγορία.
https://www.kafkas.gr/ilektrologiko-.../vareos-typou/

----------


## BlueChris

> Αν είναι απλός προστασίας χαλάει, θα πρέπει να βάλεις Κουβίδη βαρέως τύπου.
> Εννοείται ότι υπάρχουν και ευθείες, καμπύλες, μούφες, στηρίγματα, κ.λ.π. στην ίδια κατηγορία.
> https://www.kafkas.gr/ilektrologiko-.../vareos-typou/


Ευχαριστώ, θα βγάλω φωτογραφία τη Δευτέρα να δεις ακριβώς. Μια πολύ καλή σωλήνα νερού θα έβαζα αλλά ας μπει κατι πιο σωστό.

----------


## sweet dreams

Δεν παθαίνουν τίποτα τα βαρέως τύπου και ειδικά του Κουβίδη. 
Του βγάζω το καπέλο σαν ποιότητα και είναι και Ελληνική βιομηχανία που μας βγάζει ασπροπρόσωπους.
Πάω και βρίσκω εγκαταστάσεις που κάναμε πριν 15 και βάλε χρόνια και είναι άθικτες.
Συνθήκες αντίξοες πάνω σε βουνά ή δίπλα στην θάλασσα και δεν καταλαβαίνουν τίποτα.

----------


## slalom

> Κάτι τέτοιο έβαλα https://www.stathisnet.gr/makaroni-1...uro-cb-600-cyg , δεν είναι θερμοσυστελλόμενο, και το έβαλα μόνο στο σημείο που είναι το κουτάκι του οτε, το υπόλοιπο καλώδιο πάει μέσα σε κανάλι και όπως είπα έχω ένα κενό που δεν μπόρεσα να βάλω κανάλι *και έκανα την χαζομάρα που δεν έβαλα το ίδιο μακάρι και εκεί*, αλλά το καλό είναι οτι βρίσκεται τέρμα μέσα γωνία.


Παρε ενα κομματι, κοφτο κατα μηκος και βαλτο απο πανω αν θες

----------


## Pavlos k

> Παρε ενα κομματι, κοφτο κατα μηκος και βαλτο απο πανω αν θες


Ναι αν είναι θα δοκιμάσω να βάλω ένα κομμάτι απο αυτό το μακαρόνι να δω αν στέκεται αλλιώς θα πάρω την ταινία που μου πρότεινα πιο πάνω.

----------


## jkarabas

> Δεν το λέω για να σε πειράξω αλλά γιατί είσαι σαν τη φωνή της "σωστής" συνείδησης του φόρουμ.


Συμφωνώ και εγώ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ μαζί σου για τον sweet dreams. 
Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και τέτοιοι άνθρωποι εδώ μέσα και απλόχερα μοιράζει τις εμπειρίες του.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Συμφωνώ και εγώ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ μαζί σου για τον sweet dreams. 
> Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και τέτοιοι άνθρωποι εδώ μέσα και απλόχερα μοιράζει τις εμπειρίες του.


Κάθε Αγίου Δημητρίου (πλησιάζει)
του ανάβω ένα κεράκι.

Μη μας πέσει από καμμιά σκάλα
κι έχουμε όλοι μας προβλήματα  :Razz:

----------


## chrislamp

Επειδή είμαι εντελώς άχρηστος. Πως μπορώ να συνδέσω μια πριζα rj11. Τα καλώδια δεν είναι το ιδιο χρώμα με αυτά στο ίντερνετ. Είναι 3 μπλε και 3 κόκκινα

----------


## sweet dreams

Mόνο ένα ζευγάρι με μπλέ/κόκκινο θα είναι η ενεργή γραμμή.
Αυτή είναι η κεντρική πρίζα??

----------


## chrislamp

Οχι δωμάτιου. Η κεντρική δουλευει. Πρώτα το μπλε και μετά το κόκκινο;

----------


## sweet dreams

Δεν είναι σωστό να υπάρχουν πρίζες παράλληλα συνδεδεμένες, τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις και πόσες πρίζες υπάρχουν??

----------


## chrislamp

Εχω 3 μπριζες. 1 κεντρική στην πορτα, μια στο ισόγειο δωμάτιο, μια στο 2ο όροφο αυτή που προσπαθω να συνδέσω αλλά δεν ανάβει το λαμπάκι του βροαδβαντ. Είμαι σε φίλου το σπίτι και κάποια στιγμή ήρθε ηλεκτρολόγος να αλλάξει κάτι πριζες. Την 2η, και έτσι όπως το έκανε δεν δουλευει η τριτη

----------


## sweet dreams

Δηλαδή θέλεις να μεταφέρεις το router σ' αυτήν την πρίζα??

Πως και υπάρχουν τρία ζευγάρια σ' αυτήν την πρίζα?? σε ποιες άλλες δίνει εφόσον η κεντρική λειτουργεί??
Θα πρέπει να τις ανοίξεις όλες για να βγάλεις άκρη.

----------


## chrislamp

Την κεντρική δεν την έχω ανοιξει. Την 2η έχει 2 ζευγάρια. Ο φίλος μου λέει όταν είχε ανοίξει την κεντρική ήταν κανονικα όπως το ιντερνετ τα χρώματα καφε πράσινο κτλ

----------


## sweet dreams

Άνοιξε και την κεντρική που λες και κοίταξε μήπως υπάρχει και κάποια άλλη ή αναμονή στον χώρο.

----------


## chrislamp

Διστάζω να ανοίξω την Κεντρική γιατί δουλευει. Δεν υπάρχει κάτι αλλο; Τι εννοείς "αναμονή στο χώρο"

----------


## sweet dreams

Μην φοβάσαι, δεν παθαίνει κάτι η πρίζα, ότι και να γίνει την συνδέεις πάλι.

Άνοιξε την χωρίς να βγάλεις τα καλώδια και ανέβασε μας μια φωτογραφία, θα σου πούμε μετά πως προχωράς.

----------


## chrislamp



----------


## sweet dreams

Δεν μας είπες τι θέλεις να κάνεις, να ακυρώσεις αυτήν την πρίζα και να πας το router στην άλλη??

----------


## chrislamp

Να κρατήσω αυτή τη μπριζα όπως ειναι και θα παω το ρουτερ στο δωμάτιο. Απλά μεταφορά του ρουτερ

----------


## sweet dreams

Απ' ότι φαίνεται υπάρχουν 6 ζευγάρια, ένα έρχεται από τον κατανεμητή και τα υπόλοιπα πάνε στις άλλες πρίζες, 3 ζευγάρια στην μία και δύο στην άλλη.
Βγάλε όλα τα ζευγάρια στον αέρα χωρίς όμως να χάσεις πως είναι τα ζευγάρια, θα σε βοηθήσει η συστροφή που έχουν μεταξύ τους.
Τύλιξε και μια μονωτική ταινία σε κάθε ζευγάρι χωριστά για να μην τα χάσεις κατά λάθος.

Βάλε ένα-ένα ζευγάρι πάνω στην πρίζα RJ11 μέχρι να βρεις με ποιο ζευγάρι έχεις Internet/τηλέφωνο, όταν το βρεις αυτό είναι η κεντρική γραμμή, βάλε ταμπελάκι.
Σύνδεσε την πρίζα RJ11 σε ένα ζευγάρι στην θέση που θέλεις να πας το ρούτερ και σύνδεσε πρόχειρα ένα-ένα ζευγάρι με το ενεργό που έχεις βρει μέχρι να έχεις στην άλλη άκρη Internet/τηλέφωνο.
Θέλεις να βάλεις τηλέφωνο στην κεντρική πρίζα ή τίποτα??

Ευρυζωνική έχεις ή POTS?? αν έχεις POTS πρόσεχε να μην ακουμπάς τα καλώδια με γυμνά χέρια.

----------


## chrislamp

Θα το δοκιμάσω το επόμενο ΣΚ, μας τελείωσε η ωρα. Vdsl  είναι άρα ευρυζωνική. Λογικά θα φέρω ένα άτομο να το κάνει. Τα μόνα εργαλεία που είχα ήταν ένα κατσαβίδι

----------


## sweet dreams

> Vdsl είναι άρα ευρυζωνική


Δεν είναι απαραίτητο, αλλά αν παίρνεις τηλεφωνία από το ρούτερ είναι ευρυζωνική.




> Τα μόνα εργαλεία που είχα ήταν ένα κατσαβίδι


Μαζί με έναν κόφτη έκανες δουλειά.

----------


## spideman3

Καλησπέρα, προχώρησα σε αλλαγή της εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης γιατί είχα κάπου βραχυκύκλωμα. Από τον κατανεμητή κατευθείαν στην μία και μοναδική μπρίζα. Το πρόβλημα ήταν χαμηλός συντονισμός από 85mbpd στα 67mbps. Σας δείχνω φωτογραφίες από καλώδιο, κατανεμητή κτλπ. Έγιναν όλα σωστά?

----------


## sweet dreams

To 85 που το είχες δει?? έπιανες παλιά και έπεσε ή έκανες μέτρηση στο κουτί διακλάδωσης??
Αν το καλώδιο είναι καλής ποιότητας, οι συνδέσεις έχουν γίνει με Scotchlok και έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ζευγάρι χρώματος από το UTP, είσαι εντάξει.

----------


## BlueChris

> To 85 που το είχες δει?? έπιανες παλιά και έπεσε ή έκανες μέτρηση στο κουτί διακλάδωσης??
> Αν το καλώδιο είναι καλής ποιότητας, οι συνδέσεις έχουν γίνει με Scotchlok και έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ζευγάρι χρώματος από το UTP, είσαι εντάξει.


Άααα ερώτηση, σε τέτοιες φάσεις που θέλουμε 2 καλώδια από τα 8, όντως είναι καλύτερα να διαλέγουμε ζευγάρι ίδιου χρώματος? Μπλε-μπλε άσπρο πχ?

----------


## sweet dreams

Εννοείται ότι το σωστό είναι να συνδέουμε μόνο ζευγάρι χρώματος.



> Η συστροφή των αγωγών των ζευγών στα καλώδια UTP έχει σαν στόχο την ελαχιστοποίηση της έντασης του ηλεκτρομαγνητικού πεδίου γύρω από τα ζεύγη και τη ελάττωση έτσι τυχών παρεμβολών των ηλεκτρομαγνητικών πεδίων μεταξύ των ζευγών. Τα καλώδια ζευγών επίσης είναι συνεστραμμένα με διαφορετικό αριθμό στροφών για την μείωση του φαινομένου της επαγωγικής μεταφοράς ενέργειας μεταξύ τους.





> Το καλώδιο της κατηγορίας 5 είναι φτιαγμένο από τέσσερα ζεύγη σύστροφων μονωμένων μεταλλικών ινών που περιβάλλονται από έναν κοινό μανδύα καλωδίων. Τα ζεύγη είναι συνεστραμμένα για να αλληλοεξουδετερώνεται το μαγνητικό πεδίο των δύο αγωγών. Με αυτό το τρόπο εξουδετερώνεται ο θόρυβος μεταξύ των αγωγών αλλά έχουμε και ελαχιστοποιημένη εκπομπή ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβολίας, η οποία μπορεί να επηρεάσει το περιβάλλον (γειτονικούς αγωγούς - γειτονικά συνεστραμμένα ζεύγη).


https://www.satspot.gr/comms/network...p-construction

https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9A...%CE%B1%CF%82_5

----------


## BlueChris

> Εννοείται ότι το σωστό είναι να συνδέουμε μόνο ζευγάρι χρώματος.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.satspot.gr/comms/network...p-construction
> 
> https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9A...%CE%B1%CF%82_5


Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## slalom

Ρε ανθρωπα, βαλτο σε μια πλαστικη σωληνα!

----------


## jkoukos

Το ΡΕΤ δεν έχει ανάγκη, μπαίνει μόνο του ακόμη και μέσα σε χώμα. Δεν παθαίνει τίποτα, σε οποιεσδήποτε καιρικές συνθήκες.
Αυτό το 24AWG μου κάθεται στον λαιμό.

----------


## slalom

Ψυχολογικο ειναι

----------


## PGouv

Εγω παντως αν εβαζα θα εβαζα τηλεφωνικο. Εξαλλου τετοιο καλωδιο ερχεται στο σπιτι.

----------


## spideman3

Από την στιγμή πριν 4 χρόνια που έκανα αναβάθμιση στην γραμμή είχα μέσο όρο συγχρονισμού 85mbps. Τον Ιούλιο ήρθε τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ στον κατανεμητή με είπε η γραμμή έχει 85mbps ενώ στο σπίτι είχα 67mbps και να προχωρήσω σε αντικατάσταση της εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης. Αυτό έγινε πριν λίγες ημέρες (η αποκατάσταση). Μέτρηση στο κουτί κάτω δεν έκανα γιατί δεν έχω τα μέσα. Ούτε το δέχονται ως βλάβη για να έρθει τεχνικός να μετρήσει.

----------


## minas

> Από την στιγμή πριν 4 χρόνια που έκανα αναβάθμιση στην γραμμή είχα μέσο όρο συγχρονισμού 85mbps. Τον Ιούλιο ήρθε τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ στον κατανεμητή με είπε η γραμμή έχει 85mbps ενώ στο σπίτι είχα 67mbps και να προχωρήσω σε αντικατάσταση της εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης. Αυτό έγινε πριν λίγες ημέρες (η αποκατάσταση). Μέτρηση στο κουτί κάτω δεν έκανα γιατί δεν έχω τα μέσα. Ούτε το δέχονται ως βλάβη για να έρθει τεχνικός να μετρήσει.


Για να μετρήσεις (κοντά) στο κουτί, μπορούσες να πάρεις το μόντεμ στο σημείο που έχεις πρόσβαση στο καλώδιο και βρίσκεται πιο κοντά στην είσοδο του κτιρίου (πχ κάποιος κατανεμητής, ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί, κλπ). Για ρεύμα αρκεί κάποιο UPS ή μπαλαντέζα. Είναι φασαρία, αλλά τουλάχιστον έχεις ένα σημείο αναφοράς.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Τον Ιούλιο ήρθε τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ στον κατανεμητή


Όταν λες για κατανεμητή, εννοείς το κουτί διακλάδωσης που έχεις στην φωτογραφία??

----------


## xhristos

> Δεν πρόκειται να αντέξει σκέτο καλώδιο αν δεν έχεις βάλει συρματόσχοινο και να το δέσεις πάνω σ' αυτό, άσε που θα έπρεπε σε τέτοια περίπτωση να μπει τηλεφωνικό γιατί έχει πιο ανθεκτική μόνωση.
> Τα εναέρια καλώδια του ΟΤΕ έχουν συγκεκριμένες προδιαγραφές,
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 243289 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 243290


Γεια χαρά,

να ρωτήσω @sweet dreams
Θέλω να περάσω γύρω στα 50 μέτρα εναέριο utp CAT6PET OUTDOOR 23AWG NETWORK CABLE. Άρα με τα λεγόμενα σου σίγουρα δε θα αντέξει. Οπότε σε τι κοιτάζω?
Αν πάει περιστρεφόμενο πάνω στο παλιό του οτέ? (Θα γίνει από ηλεκτρολόγο η όλη εργασία και η σύνδεση στο κατανεμητή σπο συνεργείο οτε). 
Κλειδώνω χαμηλά γύρω στα 27Mbps και λέω να το αλλάξω λόγο παλαιότητας.

----------


## sweet dreams

1:Δεν θα σε αφήσει ο ΟΤΕ να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο(να το τυλίξεις).
2:50 μέτρα και εναέριο είναι μεγάλη απόσταση, θα πρέπει να βάλεις τηλεφωνικό με συρματόσχοινο.
3:O ΟΤΕ γιατί δεν αλλάζει το δικό του αφού είναι παλιό?? έχεις κάνει αίτημα??

----------


## xhristos

Ναι έχω κάνει Δε το αλλάζουν διότι δεν το βρίσκουν φθαρμένο κάπου λέει.... 25-30 χρόνων καλώδιο! 
Και βλάβη έχει δοθεί στη vf ... η απάντηση είναι αδυναμία από οτέ.

----------


## sweet dreams

Επειδή το κόστος όσο και ο κόπος θα είναι μεγάλος, θα πρέπει να είσαι απόλυτα σίγουρος ότι φταίει το καλώδιο.

Αν αποφασίσεις να το κάνεις, ρίξε μια ματιά στο Link για να πάρεις μια ιδέα πως το έχει υλοποιήσει συμφορουμίτης.
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...22#post7279022

----------


## xhristos

Οκ το είδα ευχαριστώ. 
Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση....! Να περάσω και συρματόσχοινο!
Υπάρχει και άλλη λύση να το κάνω υπόγειο. Είναι επαρχιακός δρόμος οπότε και αυτή η λύση μπορεί να γίνει.

Να 'σαι καλά!

Ένα UTP 23AWG πόσο κέρδος πάνω κάτω μπορεί να δώσει?

----------


## sweet dreams

Κατ' αρχήν είπαμε να μην βάλεις UTP, έχει λεπτή μόνωση άσχετα αν είναι και αυτή ανθεκτική.
Το καλύτερο είναι το A-2YF (L) 2Y.



> Τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο με θωράκιση αλουμινίου *και πετρελαϊκό gel*


Δεν μπορεί να γίνει εκτίμηση του κέρδους(σε ταχύτητα) που θα έχεις ούτε και κατά προσέγγιση.

----------


## xhristos

> Κατ' αρχήν είπαμε να μην βάλεις UTP, έχει λεπτή μόνωση άσχετα αν είναι και αυτή ανθεκτική.
> Το καλύτερο είναι το A-2YF (L) 2Y.
> 
> 
> Δεν μπορεί να γίνει εκτίμηση του κέρδους(σε ταχύτητα) που θα έχεις ούτε και κατά προσέγγιση.


Οκ.

Έχω περάσει από πέρυσι A02YS 5 μέτρα από το διακλάδωτη της οικίας μου μέσα στη μπρίζα και είχα κλείδωμα στα 25Mbps ήμερα! (ζευγάρι άσπρο μπλε) το κόκκινο πράσινο μου έδινε λιγότερο σε ένα tplink v100 της vf.
Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω περάσει ένα ραζιμ (προσωρινά) και μου δίνει 33-24,5Mbps το βράδυ πέφτει εκεί περίπου.

Κάποια στιγμή θα περάσω και στο CAT 23AWG για να δω αν υπάρχει όντως διαφορά λόγω του επειδή είναι υψηλών συχνοτήτων.
Για A-2YF δεν νομίζω, με τέτοια αποτελέσματα.

----------


## sweet dreams

Kάποιο πρόβλημα υπήρχε στο καλώδιο ή στις συνδέσεις, έχω βάλει κάτι χιλιόμετρα τέτοιο σε δημόσια έργα αλλά και σε οικιακές εγκαταστάσεις.

Για την ιστορία,
ο ΟΤΕ από το A/K ή την καμπίνα μέχρι τον κατανεμητή σου φέρνει τηλεφωνικό ή UTP?? και μιλάμε μερικές φορές για χιλιόμετρα καλωδιακής απόστασης.
Φέρνει τηλεφωνικό φυσικά, οπότε η θεωρία περί UTP είναι άκυρη.

----------


## xhristos

Δε διαφωνώ ... έχω διαβάσει και άλλα posts γύρω από το θέμα αυτό.
Αυτό που διαπίστωσα λέω...

Αλλά στα 5 μέτρα τι λάθος να έχει γίνει αφού ο τεχνικός στο διακλάδωτη στην οικία που μέτρησε έδινε 36Mpbs με ένα ARGUS 153.

Στο δεύτερο  διακλάδωτη (κολόνα οτε έως οικία  15 μετρα περίπου ) έδινε 39Mbps.
Ενώ  από  κολόνα οτέ έως κατανεμητή απέχει 35-40 μέτρα δε γνωριζω τι ταχύτητα βγάζει.

----------


## sweet dreams

*Προδιαγραφές ΟΤΕ*

----------


## xhristos

:One thumb up:

----------


## GiannisMvrs

Καλησπέρα σας. Αν και έχετε αναλύσει πάρα πολύ το θέμα, θα ήθελα να κάνω μία ερώτηση. Θέλω να αλλάξω το καλώδιο από τη χωνευτή του κτηρίου μέχρι τη πρίζα που συνδέεται το ρούτερ (Απόσταση μέσα από τους τοίχους 20-21 μέτρα). Αναφέρετε επανειλημμένως ότι το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο pet είναι αυτό που χρειάζεται για την αλλαγή. Θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω το σπιράλ που υπάρχει μέσα στο τοίχο, ωστόσο σε αρκετά σημεία το σπιράλ πορεύεται πλάι σε σπιράλ που περνούν ηλεκτρικά καλώδια. Θα αντιμετωπίσω πρόβλημα με "παρεμβολές" και μπορώ να κάνω κάτι γι αυτό εκτός από το να ακολουθήσω διαφορετική διαδρομή;

----------


## sweet dreams

Είχες πρόβλημα μέχρι τώρα από παρεμβολές στο καλώδιο??

----------


## GiannisMvrs

> Είχες πρόβλημα μέχρι τώρα από παρεμβολές στο καλώδιο??


Δεν γνωρίζω αν προέρχονται από εκεί τα προβλήματα αλλά έχω συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις τον τελευταίο καιρό και ενώ το ρουτερ λέει ότι συγχρονίζει στα 65 mbs τις περισσότερες φορές το ίντερνετ σέρνεται . Τεχνικός που έλεγξε την γραμμή πριν 1 χρόνο μου είπε ότι φταίει η εσωτερική καλωδίωση και ότι θα πρέπει να τραβήξω εκ νέου καλώδιο. Απλώς θέλω να τραβήξω μία καινούργια γραμμή έτσι ώστε να αποκλείσω αυτό ως πηγή του προβλήματος.

----------


## sweet dreams

Aν η σωλήνωση είναι σωστή δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα, απλά έχουμε δει εγκαταστάσεις που περνάνε καλώδια ρεύματος στα ίδια κουτιά διακλάδωσης με καλώδια τηλεφώνου ή TV και γι' αυτό σε ρώτησα αν είχες πρόβλημα μέχρι τώρα.

Επειδή ακόμη και σε εγκαταστάσεις με Ραζίμ δεν υπάρχουν προβλήματα αν είναι σωστή η εγκατάσταση, θα πρότεινα να το ψάξεις περισσότερο πριν μπεις σε τέτοια διαδικασία.
Είσαι σε μονοκατοικία ή σε πολυκατοικία??
Πόσες πρίζες έχεις??
Αν έχεις πολλές, έχεις απομονώσει την κεντρική??
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...48#post6812248

----------


## BlueChris

> Δεν γνωρίζω αν προέρχονται από εκεί τα προβλήματα αλλά έχω συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις τον τελευταίο καιρό και ενώ το ρουτερ λέει ότι συγχρονίζει στα 65 mbs τις περισσότερες φορές το ίντερνετ σέρνεται . Τεχνικός που έλεγξε την γραμμή πριν 1 χρόνο μου είπε ότι φταίει η εσωτερική καλωδίωση και ότι θα πρέπει να τραβήξω εκ νέου καλώδιο. Απλώς θέλω να τραβήξω μία καινούργια γραμμή έτσι ώστε να αποκλείσω αυτό ως πηγή του προβλήματος.


Όποιος στο είπε αυτό πλακωσε τον στις φάπες να σταματήσει τις βλακείες, ακου κλειδώνει το ρούτερ στα 65mbit αλλά φταίει το καλώδιο και σέρνεται. Δεν είναι καλωδιακό το θέμα αλλά του παρόχου. Ή έχει σκάσει το καφαο από BW ή η κάρτα που συνδέεσαι έχει πρόβλημα στο καφαο πάλι ή η σύνδεση καφαο με το κέντρο έχει θέμα ή το ίδιο το κέντρο.

Ποιον πάροχο έχεις? Και για να μην έχω παρεξηγήσει κάτι, βλέπεις κλειδωμένο το ρούτερ σου στα 65mbit σωστά?

----------


## GiannisMvrs

Μένω σε διόροφο κτίσμα, απέναντι από το σπίτι είναι η ξύλινη κολόνα του ΟΤΕ και από εκεί με καλώδιο πάνω από τον δρόμο έρχεται το καλώδιο στη χωνευτη στη πυλωτη. Τα καλώδια εδώ είναι απλώς απογυμνωμένα, ενωμένα και περασμένα με μονωτική. Είχα καλώδιο ραζιμ σε όλες τις τηλεφωνικές πρίζες, τις αποσύνδεσα όλες και εχω τραβήξει ένα utp cat 6 πριν κανένα εξάμηνο. Ωστόσο επειδή  δεν έφτασε μέχρι τη χωνευτη το συνέδεσα με το καλώδιο 5 μέτρα πριν τη χωνευτη, (ξεγύμνωσα τα καλώδια και τα ένωσα) μέχρι να κάνω κάτι καλύτερο. Το καλώδιο φτάνει στη πρίζα του ρούτερ.

----------


## sweet dreams

Για να τα καταλάβουμε,
έρχεται το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ μέχρι την πυλωτή και πάει σε κάποιο κουτί διακλάδωσης,
από την μοναδική πρίζα που υπάρχει στο διαμέρισμα φεύγει ένα UTP και πάει προς το κουτί διακλάδωσης,
επειδή δεν φτάνει μέχρι το κουτί έχεις προσθέσει άλλα 5 μέτρα.
Είναι σωστά έτσι όπως τα λέω??

- - - Updated - - -

Οι ενώσεις είναι όλες εντός πυλωτής?? προστατευμένες??
Στο UTP έχει χρησιμοποιήσει ζευγάρι χρώματος??

----------


## GiannisMvrs

> Όποιος στο είπε αυτό πλακωσε τον στις φάπες να σταματήσει τις βλακείες, ακου κλειδώνει το ρούτερ στα 65mbit αλλά φταίει το καλώδιο και σέρνεται. Δεν είναι καλωδιακό το θέμα αλλά του παρόχου. Ή έχει σκάσει το καφαο από BW ή η κάρτα που συνδέεσαι έχει πρόβλημα στο καφαο πάλι ή η σύνδεση καφαο με το κέντρο έχει θέμα ή το ίδιο το κέντρο.
> 
> Ποιον πάροχο έχεις? Και για να μην έχω παρεξηγήσει κάτι, βλέπεις κλειδωμένο το ρούτερ σου στα 65mbit σωστά?


Η ταχύτητα που αναφέρω είναι μέσα από το interface του router (192.168.1.1), μπαίνοντας μέσα εκεί βλέπω ότι  το οποίο συνήθως είναι στα 65 mbs πάνω κάτω. Ο πάροχός μου έιναι η φορθνετ. Ο τεχνικός μου είχε πει ότι δεν πιάνω τις ταχύτητες στο σπίτι γιατί φταίει η εσωτερική καλωδίωση (εκείνος είχε μετρήσει 100 mbs στην πυλωτη ενώ πάνω στο σπίτι είχε μετρήσει γύρω στα 60), τότε είχα καλώδια ραζιμ στο σπίτι.

- - - Updated - - -




> Για να τα καταλάβουμε,
> έρχεται το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ μέχρι την πυλωτή και πάει σε κάποιο κουτί διακλάδωσης,
> από την μοναδική πρίζα που υπάρχει στο διαμέρισμα φεύγει ένα UTP και πάει προς το κουτί διακλάδωσης,
> επειδή δεν φτάνει μέχρι το κουτί έχεις προσθέσει άλλα 5 μέτρα.
> Είναι σωστά έτσι όπως τα λέω??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Οι ενώσεις είναι όλες εντός πυλωτής?? προστατευμένες??
> Στο UTP έχει χρησιμοποιήσει ζευγάρι χρώματος??


Το καλώδιο του οτε πάει εδώ. . Εκεί έχει απογυμνωθεί και συνδεθεί με ένα άλλο ζέυγος (μονωμένο μόνο με μονωτική)  από τα 5 ενός άλλου καλωδίου  το οποίο πάει προς το σπίτι. Το Utp συνδέθηκε με αυτό το καλώδιο σε απόσταση 5 μέτρων από τη χωνευτή. Όλα αυτά βρισκονται στην πυλωτή η οποία δεν βρέχεται, ωστόσο είναι εκτεθιμένη στην υγρασία προφανώς. Στο utp έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ζευγάρι χρώματος

----------


## BlueChris

> Η ταχύτητα που αναφέρω είναι μέσα από το interface του router (192.168.1.1), μπαίνοντας μέσα εκεί βλέπω ότι  το οποίο συνήθως είναι στα 65 mbs πάνω κάτω. Ο πάροχός μου έιναι η φορθνετ. Ο τεχνικός μου είχε πει ότι δεν πιάνω τις ταχύτητες στο σπίτι γιατί φταίει η εσωτερική καλωδίωση (εκείνος είχε μετρήσει 100 mbs στην πυλωτη ενώ πάνω στο σπίτι είχε μετρήσει γύρω στα 60), τότε είχα καλώδια ραζιμ στο σπίτι.


Ισχύουν τα παραπάνω που σου είπα. Είναι κανονικό δούλεμα αυτό που κάνουν. Το ρούτερ σου είναι κλειδωμένο στα 71mbit και ακου τι είπαν οι κεραταδες στην άνθρωπο. Δεν λέω πως άμα αλλάξεις όλα τα καλώδια μπλα μπλα πως δεν θα κερδίσεις κάτι ίσως στην ταχύτητα κλειδώματος του ρούτερ αλλά είναι παντελώς άσχετο πως από τα 71mbit δεν πιάνεις ούτε 65 πραγματική ταχύτητα. 
Απλά τραγικοί και πρόβλημα provider καθαρά.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Το καλώδιο του οτε πάει εδώ. . Εκεί έχει απογυμνωθεί και συνδεθεί με ένα άλλο ζέυγος (μονωμένο μόνο με μονωτική)  από τα 5 ενός άλλου καλωδίου  το οποίο πάει προς το σπίτι. Το Utp συνδέθηκε με αυτό το καλώδιο σε απόσταση 5 μέτρων από τη χωνευτή. Όλα αυτά βρισκονται στην πυλωτή η οποία δεν βρέχεται, ωστόσο είναι εκτεθιμένη στην υγρασία προφανώς. Στο utp έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ζευγάρι χρώματος


Κάνε μόνος σου μία μέτρηση στο κουτί ώστε να έχεις δική σου εικόνα πόσο συγχρονίζεις.
Βάλε μια εξωτερική πρίζα στο ζευγάρι του ΟΤΕ και πάρε μέτρηση.

Δεν ξέρω σε τι κατάσταση είναι το καλώδιο που φεύγει από το κουτί και πάει προς το σπίτι.
Πάρε Scotchlok και κάνε τις συνδέσεις.
Αν το καλώδιο των 5 μέτρων είναι παλιό πάρε ένα κομμάτι UTP και αντικατέστησε το, συνδέσεις πάντα με Scotchlok.
Σωστή σύνδεση στην πρίζα(πρίζα εννοείται σε καλή κατάσταση).
Καλώδιο RJ11 σωστό για να συνδέσεις το router.
Είσαι εντάξει από εσωτερική εγκατάσταση.

- - - Updated - - -

Αν και τα Scotchlok που σου έχω στο Link έχουν gel(μόνο τέτοια να πάρεις και όχι στεγνά), στην σύνδεση των καλωδίων βάλε ένα κουτί ανθυγρού.

----------


## GiannisMvrs

Ωραία αύριο το πρωί θα κάνω την μέτρηση. Μέχρι τι ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού δικαιολογείται η απώλεια (70,80,90 mbs) του ρουτερ σε αυτή τη θέση; Αν π.χ η ταχύτητα εκεί είναι 60-70 mbs καλώ για να μου κάνουν έλεγχο αλλά αν είναι 90 είμαι κομπλέ; 
Το καλώδιο είναι 20ετίας περασμένο σε κανάλι αλλά θα το αλλάξω και θα συνδέσω με Scotchlok και εκεί αλλά και μέσα στη χωνευτή της φωτογραφίας. Επίσης θα αλλάξω και την πρίζα με μία καινούργια. Ερώτηση περιέργειας: το γεγονός ότι το καλώδιο δεν είναι μονοκόμματο μέχρι τη χωνευτή θα επηρεάζει τη ταχύτητα της σύνδεσης; (γενικά ρωτάω, εξάλλου τώρα η ταχύτητα αλλά και η σταθερότητα είναι μαύρο χάλι) 
Θα κάνω αύριο όσα μου είπες και θα ενημερώσω για τα αποτελέσματα. 
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθειά σου.

----------


## sweet dreams

Να ξεκινήσουμε από το κουτί διακλάδωσης του ΟΤΕ, 
εκεί είπες ότι ο τεχνικός μέτρησε 100, οπότε θα πρέπει να μετρήσεις κι' εσύ τόσο αλλιώς σου έλεγε μπαρούφες(εκτός και αν το είδες μόνος σου).
Από το κουτί μέχρι το ρούτερ είναι λίγα μέτρα και δεν θα πρέπει να υπάρχει απώλεια ή θα είναι αμελητέα.
Οι δύο συνδέσεις και με Scotchlok δεν επηρεάζουν την ποιότητα της γραμμής(είναι και εδώ αμελητέα η επίδραση), φαντάσου απλά πόσες τέτοιες υπάρχουν από το A/K ή την καμπίνα μέχρι το σπίτι σου και δεν είναι πάντα και σωστές. 

Αν γίνουν όλα σωστά και τα υλικά είναι καλής ποιότητας δεν θα πρέπει να δεις διαφορές ή θα είναι άνευ σημασίας από το κουτί μέχρι την πρίζα.

Κάτι πολύ βασικό που θα πρέπει να προσέξεις, 
κυκλοφορούν φτηνά καλώδια UTP τα οποία είναι CCA, *μην πάρεις ποτέ* τέτοιο καλώδιο.
Κάνε έλεγχο τι είναι αυτό που έχεις βάλει.

----------


## GiannisMvrs

Λοιπόν η μέτρηση που έκανα με την εξωτερική πρίζα πάνω στα καλώδια είναι αυτή

Το καλώδιο που έχω βάλει https://www.e-shop.gr/logilink-cq7113s-outdoor-patch-cable-cat6a-s-ftp-pvc-pe-20m-black-p-PER.581329

----------


## sweet dreams

Τα 100 που είχε μετρήσει ο τεχνικός τα είχες δει κι' εσύ ή απλά έτσι σου είχε πει??

Δεν βάζουμε ποτέ patch cord σε τέτοιες εγκαταστάσεις, έχουν αγωγούς πολύκλωνους που έχουν εξασθένιση στα πολλά μέτρα.
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...76#post7209276

Πάντα στην εσωτερική εγκατάσταση καλώδια με μονόκλωνους(solid) αγωγούς και όχι CCA.
Παράδειγμα
https://www.kafkas.gr/kalodia/tilepi...wg-4-6_208509/

Ερώτηση
Στην πρίζα πως σύνδεσες το πολύκλωνο?? στρίψιμο??  :Thumb down:

----------


## GiannisMvrs

Μου το είχε δείξει.
Δεν το γνώριζα για το patch cord, μου είχαν πει πάρε utp cat 6 κι έτσι έκανα, δεν αποποιουμαι ευθύνες απλά λέω...
Ναι στρίψιμο :-/
Ξανά αναφέρω αν και φαίνεται ότι είμαι άσχετος με το αντικείμενο...

Οπότε να αγοράσω αυτό το καλώδιο που μου ανέφερες; 
Ερώτηση αυτό το καλώδιο που αναφέρετε συχνά πότε χρησιμοποιείται;
https://www.kafkas.gr/kalodia/tilepi...-st-2y_191827/

----------


## sweet dreams

> Μου το είχε δείξει.


Άρα λοιπόν κάτι συμβαίνει από την πλευρά του παρόχου για να πέσει τόσο πολύ ο συγχρονισμός.




> Ερώτηση αυτό το καλώδιο που αναφέρετε συχνά πότε χρησιμοποιείται;


Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και αυτό το καλώδιο, απλά επειδή έχει αρκετά δύσκαμπτη μόνωση δουλεύεται πιο δύσκολα σε περιπτώσεις που πρέπει να περάσει από σωλήνες/σπιράλ/γωνίες.
Αν δεν έχεις τέτοια προβλήματα μπορείς να βάλεις και αυτό.

----------


## GiannisMvrs

Οπότε θα περάσω το καλώδιο και θα τους καλέσω.
Η αλήθεια είναι πως έχει αρκετές γωνίες μέχρι το κουτάκι, με το utp το είχα περάσει ούτε με μεγάλη αλλά ούτε με μικρή δυσκολία... Οπότε για πιο safe ίσως είναι καλύτερα να πάρω το utp;

----------


## sweet dreams

Και να μην έχεις περάσει το καλώδιο δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, η μέτρηση θα γίνει στο κουτί του ΟΤΕ και τους τα λες εκεί για τα 100Mbps.

Αν το καλώδιο είναι εκτεθειμένο σε υγρασία(εξωτερικό χώρο) καλύτερα να πάρεις UTP PET.
https://www.kafkas.gr/kalodia/tilepi...chrisi_192231/

----------


## xhristos

Αριστερά πολύκλωνος αγωγός & δεξιά μονόκλωνος αγωγός...

----------


## GiannisMvrs

Μία ενημέρωση. Δευτέρα πέρασα το utp μέχρι το κουτάκι και άλλαξα την πρίζα. Λοιπόν σήμερα ήρθε ο τεχνικός. Έκανε μετρήσεις  στην πρίζα που έρχεται η γραμμή, στην ξύλινη κολόνα του οτε και στο κουτάκι στην πυλωτή . Με το που ήρθε άλλαξε το ρούτερ γιατί όπως μου είπε είναι προβληματικά (huawei dg8245v). Μου είπε ότι το καλώδιο κάπου δεν έκανε καλή επαφή διότι οι μετρήσεις του έδειχναν ότι το μήκους του καλωδίου που μου φέρνει το ίντερνετ μέχρι το είναι 40 μέτρα. Ξανά-κούμπωσε τα καλώδια στην ξύλινη κολόνα και οι μετρήσεις ήταν στα 450 μέτρα. Ξανά-μέτρησε την ταχύτητα και ήταν 60-70 mbps. Άλλαξε το καλώδιο του τηλεφώνου (από την πρίζα στο ρούτερ) και η μέτρηση έγινε 112 mbps! Ωστόσο στην μέτρηση της απόστασης του καλωδίου που ξανά-έκανε, του έδειξε μήκος καλωδίου 250 μέτρα και 450 τη δεύτερη φορά. 

Να συνοψίσω: Είχε πρόβλημα το ρούτερ, το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο και η σύνδεση των καλωδίων στην κολόνα του οτε. Επίσης μου είπε ότι μάλλον δεν κάνει καλή επαφή το καλώδιο και κάπου αλλού και το ανέφερε για περαιτέρω έλεγχο της γραμμής.
Να ρωτήσω κάτι: Για να συνδέσω το ρούτερ με την τηλεφωνική πρίζα χρειάζομαι ένα καλώδιο 2 μέτρων, ο τεχνικός μου είπε ότι καλό είναι να φτιάξω ένα από utp για να είναι μονόκλωνο, υπάρχει κάποιος οδηγός για αυτό;
Ευχαριστώ μέσα από την καρδιά μου για τη βοήθεια!
Παραθέτω τα στοιχεία της γραμμής.

----------


## minas

> Μία ενημέρωση. Δευτέρα πέρασα το utp μέχρι το κουτάκι και άλλαξα την πρίζα. Λοιπόν σήμερα ήρθε ο τεχνικός. Έκανε μετρήσεις  στην πρίζα που έρχεται η γραμμή, στην ξύλινη κολόνα του οτε και στο κουτάκι στην πυλωτή . Με το που ήρθε άλλαξε το ρούτερ γιατί όπως μου είπε είναι προβληματικά (huawei dg8245v). Μου είπε ότι το καλώδιο κάπου δεν έκανε καλή επαφή διότι οι μετρήσεις του έδειχναν ότι το μήκους του καλωδίου που μου φέρνει το ίντερνετ μέχρι το είναι 40 μέτρα. Ξανά-κούμπωσε τα καλώδια στην ξύλινη κολόνα και οι μετρήσεις ήταν στα 450 μέτρα. Ξανά-μέτρησε την ταχύτητα και ήταν 60-70 mbps. Άλλαξε το καλώδιο του τηλεφώνου (από την πρίζα στο ρούτερ) και η μέτρηση έγινε 112 mbps! Ωστόσο στην μέτρηση της απόστασης του καλωδίου που ξανά-έκανε, του έδειξε μήκος καλωδίου 250 μέτρα και 450 τη δεύτερη φορά. 
> 
> Να συνοψίσω: Είχε πρόβλημα το ρούτερ, το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο και η σύνδεση των καλωδίων στην κολόνα του οτε. Επίσης μου είπε ότι μάλλον δεν κάνει καλή επαφή το καλώδιο και κάπου αλλού και το ανέφερε για περαιτέρω έλεγχο της γραμμής.
> Να ρωτήσω κάτι: Για να συνδέσω το ρούτερ με την τηλεφωνική πρίζα χρειάζομαι ένα καλώδιο 2 μέτρων, ο τεχνικός μου είπε ότι καλό είναι να φτιάξω ένα από utp για να είναι μονόκλωνο, υπάρχει κάποιος οδηγός για αυτό;
> Ευχαριστώ μέσα από την καρδιά μου για τη βοήθεια!
> Παραθέτω τα στοιχεία της γραμμής.


Είναι μάλλον υπερβολή για 2m καλώδιο να φτιάξεις μονόκλωνο UTP, είναι απίθανο να δεις αισθητή διαφορά με ένα έτοιμο τηλεφωνικό.
Εάν θέλεις να το κάνεις, αρκεί να συνδέσεις ένα ίδιο ζευγάρι (πχ μπλε-άσπρο μπλε) στα δύο μεσαία pins δύο τηλεφωνικών βυσμάτων (αυτό που λίγο καταχρηστικά ονομάζουμε RJ11). Για καλύτερη μηχανική συμπεριφορά, μπορείς να συνδέσεις και άλλο ένα ζευγάρι στα ακραία pins.
Ό,τι κάνεις στην μία πλευρά, κάνεις και στην άλλη, φτιάχνεις δηλαδή ένα καλώδιο 1 προς 1.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Για να συνδέσω το ρούτερ με την τηλεφωνική πρίζα χρειάζομαι ένα καλώδιο 2 μέτρων,


Όπως τα λέει και ο* @minas* πιο πάνω, 
είναι λίγο απίθανο να έχεις με δύο μέτρα patch διαφορά στον συγχρονισμό, εκτός και αν είναι τελείως για πέταμα.
Πάρε ένα patch cord RJ11 καλής ποιότητας και είσαι εντάξει.





> Άλλαξε το καλώδιο του τηλεφώνου (από την πρίζα στο ρούτερ)


Πόσα μέτρα ήταν το καλώδιο??

----------


## GiannisMvrs

Ωραία οπότε αγοράζω ένα καλώδιο ακόμα. Το καλώδιο ήταν αυτό https://www.kafkas.gr/ilektronika/ti...-lefko_206444/ . Να πάρω πάλι το ίδιο ή να πάρω κάτι διαφορετικό;

----------


## sweet dreams

Βλέπω ότι είναι της Central, καλό είναι.
Να πάρεις ένα όσο μήκος ακριβώς χρειάζεσαι και όχι μεγαλύτερο.

----------


## GiannisMvrs

Έβαλα ένα άλλο central 3μετρο που είχα και κομπλέ συγχρόνισε στα ίδια mbps. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι πάρα πολύ για τη βοήθειά σας!

----------


## sweet dreams

Ωραίος  :One thumb up:

----------


## xhristos

Με του ανάβει ο νέος  σύγχρονος ηλεκτροφωτισμός τύπου led..... 5 έως 7Mbit κάτω η 50ρα vdsl.

Διάβαζα από αλλά μέλη στο forum ότι μπορεί μια διαφημιστική πινακίδα  να επηρεάζει τη ταχύτητα  και έλεγα λες...?

Μέχρι που το διαπίστωσα ιδίοις όμμασι.

Πάντως στο σημείο που είναι τοποθετημένο το κουτί του ηλεκτροφωτισμού είναι υπογειοποιημενο το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ.

Και μόνο στα τελευταία 150 μέτρα είναι εναέριο προς το διακλάδωτη μου...

----------


## BlueChris

> Με του ανάβει ο νέος  σύγχρονος ηλεκτροφωτισμός τύπου led..... 5 έως 7Mbit κάτω η 50ρα vdsl.
> 
> Διάβαζα από αλλά μέλη στο forum ότι μπορεί μια διαφημιστική πινακίδα  να επηρεάζει τη ταχύτητα  και έλεγα λες...?
> 
> Μέχρι που το διαπίστωσα ιδίοις όμμασι.
> 
> Πάντως στο σημείο που είναι τοποθετημένο το κουτί του ηλεκτροφωτισμού είναι υπογειοποιημενο το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Και μόνο στα τελευταία 150 μέτρα είναι εναέριο προς το διακλάδωτη μου...


Σφεντόνα έχεις? Ή Φλομπερ?  :Smile:

----------


## xhristos

> Σφεντόνα έχεις? Ή Φλομπερ?


Έχω στα 600 μέτρα τη κεραία της cote με μπάντες 1,3,7 και υπολογίσω μια 300ρα να βγαίνει άνετα με καθαρό οπτικό πεδίο... 

Είναι που δε πολύ μου χρειάζεται ειδάλλως θα χτύπαγα ένα  MikroTik Chateau LTE12 αλλά θα παίζει σε δύο μπάντες....θα δω....

----------


## sweet dreams

> Με του ανάβει ο νέος σύγχρονος ηλεκτροφωτισμός τύπου led..... 5 έως 7Mbit κάτω η 50ρα vdsl.


Eίναι περίεργο να συμβαίνει με τα LED και να μην συνέβαινε με τις λάμπες νατρίου(εφόσον πρόκειται για δρόμο) ή με τις HQI, εκτός και αν δεν το είχες προσέξει.

Το εναέριο από που ακριβώς περνάει??

----------


## xhristos

> Eίναι περίεργο να συμβαίνει με τα LED και να μην συνέβαινε με τις λάμπες νατρίου(εφόσον πρόκειται για δρόμο) ή με τις HQI, εκτός και αν δεν το είχες προσέξει.
> 
> Το εναέριο από που ακριβώς περνάει??


Το εναέριο περνάει ακριβώς από κάτω με τις ξύλινες κολόνες αυτές τις κλασικές του ΟΤΕ (100m μαύρο με συρματόσχοινο + 50m pet γκρι). Δε μπορούσα λόγο χρόνου να το εξακριβώσω.
Λοιπόν σήμερα στις 17:16 είχα συγχρονισμό 28.5Mbit. Στις  17:17 πέφτει στα 22.5Mbit. Ρίχνω μια ματιά και μόλις είχε ανάψει ο ηλεκτροφωτισμός.  Το παρακολουθούσα από πριν γι' αυτό το λόγο.

Αυτό εξακριβώνεται και τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες καλύτερα που  ανάβουν αργότερα.... έτσι αν συνεχίζει  λογικά είναι αίτια βλάβης.

----------


## sweet dreams

To router το έχεις σε miniUPS??

Αν κάνεις μετά την βύθιση επανεκκίνηση στο router από το ρεύμα, επανέρχεται εκεί που ήταν??

----------


## slalom

> Με του ανάβει ο νέος σύγχρονος ηλεκτροφωτισμός τύπου led..... 5 έως 7Mbit κάτω η 50ρα vdsl.
> 
> Διάβαζα από αλλά μέλη στο forum ότι μπορεί μια διαφημιστική πινακίδα να επηρεάζει τη ταχύτητα και έλεγα λες...?
> 
> Μέχρι που το διαπίστωσα ιδίοις όμμασι.


Ισχυει αυτο, εσυ τι καλωδιο εχεις απο το κουτι του ΟΤΕ και μεσα?

----------


## xhristos

> To router το έχεις σε miniUPS??
> 
> 
> Αν κάνεις μετά την βύθιση επανεκκίνηση στο router από το ρεύμα, επανέρχεται εκεί που ήταν??


Ναι το έχω σε mini ups.

Όχι παραμένει σε χαμηλό συγχρονισμό. Μόλις του έκανα reset και κλείδωσε 18.8 ενώ ήταν στα 20.5Mbit.
Έχω βάλει το fritz  στο  maximum stability.

Θα προσπαθήσω επισης  να το δω και κατά τις πρωινές ώρες όταν σβήνουν αν επανέρχεται....

- - - Updated - - -




> Ισχυει αυτο, εσυ τι καλωδιο εχεις απο το κουτι του ΟΤΕ και μεσα?


Το γκρι του ΟΤΕ με 2 ζευγάρια που έχει και πλέγμα συρματος  για να αντέχει στη ταλάντωση.

*Θέλω να βρω κάνα τεχνικό του cote να μου αλλάξει το ζευγάρι μπας και φτιάξει....

----------


## sweet dreams

> Όχι παραμένει σε χαμηλό συγχρονισμό. Μόλις του έκανα reset και κλείδωσε 18.8 ενώ ήταν στα 20.5Mbit.
> Έχω βάλει το fritz  στο  maximum stability.
> 
> Θα προσπαθήσω επισης  να το δω και κατά τις πρωινές ώρες όταν σβήνουν αν επανέρχεται....


Για να δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα από τον δημοτικό φωτισμό θα πρέπει το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ να ακουμπάει πάνω σε κάποιον μετασχηματιστή ο οποίος παράγει μεγάλο μαγνητικό πεδίο.
Τα LED δεν έχουν τέτοιους που είχανε οι παλιές λάμπες του δημοτικού φωτισμού.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει συμβεί κάποιο άλλο εργολαβικό λάθος, αλλά είναι και αυτό λίγο δύσκολο.

Κοίταξε την διαδρομή του καλωδίου, αν δεν ακουμπάει πουθενά υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να μην δημιουργείται από το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ το πρόβλημα.

Είναι πιθανό να δημιουργείται πρόβλημα από την πλευρά του ρεύματος είτε από πτώση τάσης ή από κάτι άλλο σχετικό με το άναμμα των φώτων.
Ποιο mini UPS έχεις??
Έχεις ρωτήσει αν έχουν και άλλοι πρόβλημα??

----------


## xhristos

> Για να δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα από τον δημοτικό φωτισμό θα πρέπει το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ να ακουμπάει πάνω σε κάποιον μετασχηματιστή ο οποίος παράγει μεγάλο μαγνητικό πεδίο.
> Τα LED δεν έχουν τέτοιους που είχανε οι παλιές λάμπες του δημοτικού φωτισμού.
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει συμβεί κάποιο άλλο εργολαβικό λάθος, αλλά είναι και αυτό λίγο δύσκολο.
> 
> Κοίταξε την διαδρομή του καλωδίου, αν δεν ακουμπάει πουθενά υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να μην δημιουργείται από το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ το πρόβλημα.
> 
> Είναι πιθανό να δημιουργείται πρόβλημα από την πλευρά του ρεύματος είτε από πτώση τάσης ή από κάτι άλλο σχετικό με το άναμμα των φώτων.
> Ποιο mini UPS έχεις??
> Έχεις ρωτήσει αν έχουν και άλλοι πρόβλημα??


Ένα Lamtech μου το είχε στείλει η cote όταν ήμουν συνδρομητής. Πάνε όμως καν 3 χρόνια.

Θα το βάλω κατευθείαν χωρίς ups να δω. Τι γίνεται...
Πάντως αν μπορέσω θα το τσεκάρω και  το πρωί την ώρα  που σβήνουν και  θα επανέλθω με post.

----------


## sweet dreams

Πάρε ένα της προκοπής,
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...90#post7276490

- - - Updated - - -

Αν έχεις και μεγάλο UPS Line Interactive σύνδεσε το σ' αυτό πριν ανάψουν τα φώτα και βγάλτο από το ρεύμα.

----------


## xhristos

> Πάρε ένα της προκοπής,
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...90#post7276490
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Αν έχεις και μεγάλο UPS Line Interactive σύνδεσε το σ' αυτό πριν ανάψουν τα φώτα και βγάλτο από το ρεύμα.


Τώρα αυτή τι στιγμή το χω βγάλει από το ups. Και αυτά είναι τα στατιστικά μου...

----------


## sweet dreams

Κοίταξε όλα αυτά που είπαμε πιο πάνω και ρώτησε στην γειτονιά αν έχουν και άλλοι το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## xhristos

> Κοίταξε όλα αυτά που είπαμε πιο πάνω και ρώτησε στην γειτονιά αν έχουν και άλλοι το ίδιο πρόβλημα.


 Διπλανη σύνδεση περίπου 40 μέτρα cosmote:

----------


## BlueChris

> Διπλανη σύνδεση περίπου 40 μέτρα cosmote:


Αυτή είναι vdsl.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Διπλανη σύνδεση περίπου 40 μέτρα cosmote:


Από το ίδιο εναέριο καλώδιο παίρνει κι' αυτός??

----------


## xhristos

> Αυτή είναι vdsl.


Ποιο κοντά στη καμπίνα μου λέγε ο τεχνικός της voda ότι χτυπάει 96-97.

Είμαι λίγο μακριά τι να κάνουμε  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Από το ίδιο εναέριο καλώδιο παίρνει κι' αυτός??


Ναι και αυτός!

----------


## sweet dreams

Κι' εσύ σε profil VDSL είσαι.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι και αυτός!


Θα έπρεπε να έχει πρόβλημα και αυτός, τον ρώτησες αν έχει παρατηρήσει κάτι σχετικό με αυτό που έχεις εσύ??

----------


## xhristos

> Κι' εσύ σε profil VDSL είσαι.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Θα έπρεπε να έχει πρόβλημα και αυτός, τον ρώτησες αν έχει παρατηρήσει κάτι σχετικό με αυτό που έχεις εσύ??


Το πρωί ήταν κλειδωμένος στα 37 και εγώ στα 28.5Mbit.

Του κρατάει τη γραμμή 3-5 μέρες.

Σε εμένα όταν έχω αποσυνδέσεις μου το κάνει βραδινές ώρες π.χ. πριν 3 μέρες μου έκανε μια στις 19.30 2ρη στις 20.00 και 3τη γύρω στις 24.00.

Αυτός δεν είχε καν! Βλέπω από το προφίλ του.

Τώρα να είναι τα 50 μέτρα από το κατανεμητή μέχρι σε εμένα? Τι να πω.

Τι βλάβη να δώσεις για αλλαγή καλωδίου;  H voda το ρίχνει στον οτε και ο ΟΤΕ μας λέει αδυναμία για καλύτερη ταχύτητα.

----------


## sweet dreams

Άρα έχει κι' αυτός πρόβλημα γιατί πιο πάνω βλέπω 30445.

Εδώ δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με αδυναμία καλύτερης ταχύτητας που είναι σταθερά χαμηλή, αλλά με ταχύτητα που πέφτει μετά από κάτι συγκεκριμένο που γίνεται στην περιοχή.
Πάρτε όλοι μαζί όσοι έχετε πρόβλημα στην περιοχή, ανεξαρτήτως παρόχου και ζητήστε έλεγχο.
Εννοείται ότι θα πρέπει να εξηγήσετε με λεπτομέρεια το πρόβλημα.

----------


## xhristos

> Άρα έχει κι' αυτός πρόβλημα γιατί πιο πάνω βλέπω 30445.
> 
> Εδώ δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με αδυναμία καλύτερης ταχύτητας που είναι σταθερά χαμηλή, αλλά με ταχύτητα που πέφτει μετά από κάτι συγκεκριμένο που γίνεται στην περιοχή.
> Πάρτε όλοι μαζί όσοι έχετε πρόβλημα στην περιοχή, ανεξαρτήτως παρόχου και ζητήστε έλεγχο.
> Εννοείται ότι θα πρέπει να εξηγήσετε με λεπτομέρεια το πρόβλημα.


Οκ τα λέμε...

- - - Updated - - -


Λοιπόν από τη Led είναι η παρεμβολή στη γραμμή. Με το που έσβησαν επανήλθε στο κανονικό του.

----------


## MyISLM

ξερετε αν μπορώ να κανω inject τηλεφωνική γραμμή xDSL στο αχρησιμοποίητο ζεύγος cat5 ή inject cisco power cube για τροφοδοσία cisco 7900 τηλεφώνου;

----------


## sweet dreams

Για πόσα μέτρα μιλάμε??

----------


## MyISLM

θα πρεπει να προσθετει καμια 15 μετρα

----------


## sweet dreams

Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα για τόσα λίγα μέτρα.

----------

